# any plus size mummies to be?



## Gem13

I'm a plus size (22/24) and just want to look pregnant not just fat :-( when I lie down you can tell quite a bit but when I stand up nothing. I've still just got my usual 2 bellies. It does feel like my upper belly is growing & changing shape but there is still a hidden flap where my belly button hides before my second tummy starts :-(

I'm 15 + 3 and this is my 2nd baby. We even saw it move last night which was amazing 

Anybody else feel like me?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Yes hun- me! I am also a size 22 and weigh 118kgs. I have the B shaped belly to boot, and my lower part has been growing so I still dont look pregnant. I have spoken on other forums to plus size mums who say they didn't really start to show until about 25 + weeks, which sucks because I am also growing impatient and want a pregnant belly! :)
This is our first so I know you normally show earlier with your second but everyone is different! 
It's depressing that no one can guess i am pregnant :(


----------



## Smooch303

I'm also plus size and it's never really bothered me, I'm quite a happy confident person but now I'm expecting it really bothers me that I can only see a bump when I lay down. I wanted to take photos to track it but I don't look any different when I stand up! Im 18 weeks tomorrow and it's my first. 

Also, what will my belly look like after? I'm really worried about that. 

Gem, you're so lucky to feel/see it move already!! I can't wait for that.


----------



## Gem13

Hi both, not that it's nice for you guys but it's food to know we're in the same boat! I did find with my first that when I started wearing maternity jeans-over the bump ALL the way!!!- I started to look a little more pregnant! Am currently wearing my linen trousers high up so it looks a bit more like one belly  

I would also love to have more pregnancy photos as I didn't take many last time. 

It was really cool to see it move last night, kept repeatedly poking/pushing my belly!!! Hubby confirmed it was Def baby! Must have been really close


----------



## lj2245

Hi :) I'm a 20/22 too and was this size with my last pregnancy and started to get a proper bump at around 25 weeks. It looked like a proper bump from around 20 weeks if I wore loose fitting clothes. The photos attached are at 31 weeks, 34 weeks then 38 weeks :) Proper bump :)


I did always have a small flap of skin that hung down at the very bottom of my bump but I never wear really tight clothes so could never see that unless I was naked :)
 



Attached Files:







379297_10151215317596580_246717745_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 50









860386_10151248428696580_1039255199_o.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 47









6786_10151282859441580_1225555105_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## VickyLou

I'm with you girls! Everyone has started telling me I'm starting to show now but I dont think I am, still feeling very fat, more so now lol. But all will be worth in the end. I can't wait for my belly to pop. :)


----------



## Smooch303

Gem13 said:


> Hi both, not that it's nice for you guys but it's food to know we're in the same boat! I did find with my first that when I started wearing maternity jeans-over the bump ALL the way!!!- I started to look a little more pregnant! Am currently wearing my linen trousers high up so it looks a bit more like one belly

I love the way this says food instead of good......nice one autocorrect :thumbup:

Let's keep up to date with this post and please post pics of when your bump finally shows :)


----------



## Gem13

Oops!!!! How ironic  yes let's keep this going with pic x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm in the same boat as you ladies. I've got that b shaped bump forming and it's driving me mad! I'm 27 weeks and I still don't feel like I look properly pregnant, but at the same time it's my first and I'm 6ft tall. So I've got a couple other factors holding back my bump. 

In the end I'm going to be happy either way, but damn I just want to look pregnant!


----------



## LuxAeterna

I'm about 16 (US), was a 12/14 at the start of the pregnancy. And I was a 10/12 a few months before that. I'm restarting a low impact aerobic program to help tone and trim inches. I'd eventually like to get to about a size 8.

I have a B belly now. I anticipate it rounding out in a few weeks or so. I was much, much heavier with my other four.


----------



## Dogtanian

Im a size 18 and have a bump now (2nd baby).
Its nice to find a current plus size thread.I wasnt plus sized when i had my first,so this pregnancy is a bit different.I just feel huge all the time like a beached whale.
Nearly every scan ive been to they have called me fat,its been quite upsetting
:dust:


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm a sz 18/20, but only 5'2" . I'm 14 wks now, and I can tell, but no one else yet. I do show, though. Usually by 20wks. People who don't know me, though, I think are always a little hesitant to ask. It def took me much longer to show with my 1st.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MollyNorwood

it is nice to have a plus size thread! I will defo post some pics when i start to show, I love looking at other ladies pics of their pregnant bellies :) It's comforting to know it isn't just me who is feeling frumpy instead of glowing! 
I have to admit I do get a little jealous of slimmer women who show from 16 weeks, although i am just super happy that I am pregnant! haha


----------



## tor624

I'm so glad to have someone to understand me on this subject! I don't have a "B" belly, I have more of a spare tire issue... The top of my tummy is getting hard and is def. starting to show, but I still feel like I'm just looking fatter. I'm just 17 weeks, so I'm hoping it pops out more soon. 

Are any of you having issues with sciatica? (Low back pain due to pressure on sciatic nerve) I started having horrible electrical feeling pains around 14 weeks because of sciatica, but I wonder if my weight isn't also a factor?


----------



## MollyNorwood

tor624 said:


> I'm so glad to have someone to understand me on this subject! I don't have a "B" belly, I have more of a spare tire issue... The top of my tummy is getting hard and is def. starting to show, but I still feel like I'm just looking fatter. I'm just 17 weeks, so I'm hoping it pops out more soon.
> 
> Are any of you having issues with sciatica? (Low back pain due to pressure on sciatic nerve) I started having horrible electrical feeling pains around 14 weeks because of sciatica, but I wonder if my weight isn't also a factor?

Your weight could help exacerbate the sciatica but it isn't exclusive to being overweight. My BMI is 45 and I don't have any back pain at all :) I hope it settles down for you and you can manage the pain ok


----------



## MamaLa

I'm 23 weeks and plus size also , and my coworkers starting to see the belly. Lol. When I lay I see the bump standing I can see it a little bit. But my clothes are getting tight and my LO is trying to let the world know that she's on the way. Lol


----------



## junebaby08

Im plus size i weigh 254lbs, while in 2nd tri thought id never look preggo, but around umm 22 weeks or so i started to show, no more b shape for me, now people know im preggo, its hard being overweight.. But ive only gained 17 so far but recently lost 4 lbs, so 13 lb total


----------



## MamaLa

tor624 said:


> I'm so glad to have someone to understand me on this subject! I don't have a "B" belly, I have more of a spare tire issue... The top of my tummy is getting hard and is def. starting to show, but I still feel like I'm just looking fatter. I'm just 17 weeks, so I'm hoping it pops out more soon.
> 
> Are any of you having issues with sciatica? (Low back pain due to pressure on sciatic nerve) I started having horrible electrical feeling pains around 14 weeks because of sciatica, but I wonder if my weight isn't also a factor?


I have the worst sciatic pain that comes and goes.


----------



## amanda111308

I was plus sized at the beginning of the year but every time I start losing weight and getting fit again I get pregnant lol! From January to the beginning of June I lost 33lbs. So I am technically not plus sized anymore but I was with my first (DS) and I had such a hard time with sciatic pain. I was finally obviously pregnant by 19 weeks I will be 15 weeks on Thursday and I am am already crazy obvious.


----------



## proxy bump

Hey, im size 18 with the dreaded B belly as well but my belly is already starting to show. I just feel overly gross though even though SO loves my belly and our baby inside.


This is from when I was 14 weeks
https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q704/HecateProxy/CAM00396_zpsf7349a3a.jpg

And this is from 15 weeks and three days

https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q704/HecateProxy/CAM00403_zps4b53800b.jpg

I feel waaay to big but im also only 5'2, so baby has to go somewhere.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Gorgeous belly Proxy :D


----------



## JadeEmChar

Hi all, I'm a plus size mumma too. I'm AU size 26.

I don't show till very late in pregnancy because im all tummy and hips lol


----------



## jadza

I'm a size 16ish in AUS no idea what that is in US. I think i look just fat and not pregnant. Although people are starting to stare at me. I'm 20 weeks tomorrow. My issue is all my fat is on my belly and a little on the hips. Im starting to learn to dress so I look pregnant. But its taking getting used to.


----------



## Gem13

Proxy bump that is an amazing bump! I'm jealous!!! Going to try and find some maternity jeans soon - bliiming Next have totally sold out of my size which I had with baby #1 and totally loved. For some reason I threw away all my pregnancy clothes because "next time I'll be thin" ha ha ha.....


----------



## laurandan

This is me at 28 weeks usually a size 20, tbh I started showing around 18 weeks but looked about 30 weeks pregnant!! Lol I was worried no one would notice I was pregnant but it feels amazing when people say how long have u left or do u no the sex? The only thing that does get me is when people say omg surely there's two in there or u certainly not going to go full term, r u sure ur dates are right!! Then I have to explain, I'm bigger anyway so I won't look like the size 8 people who get pregnant, I'm alway diabetic so my tummy and bubba are bigger!! Baby by scan is already measuring nearly 2 weeks ahead but gets to me when people say things! Why can't they just be happy??
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## proxy bump

First off thank you for the kind words. Ive been feeling so gross and fat as of lately so hearing positive words made me tear up, but in a good way.
Lauran, your bump is awesome and so is that outfit!

I hope my bump ends up looking like yours!


----------



## trumpetbeth

This is my new favorite thread! I have been telling my DH for weeks that I just want people to know I am pregnant!! I also have a B belly. I felt like as my uterus was growing it was making the fat above my belly button bigger. It has started to become more even, but it is still really frustrating. If people look at me they make think "hmm is she pregnant or fat" 

I just want to look pregnant!


----------



## Smooch303

They are great bumps ladies!! You're so lucky. 
I'm getting dressed up for a BBQ tomorrow so I'll take a photo of my bump so far. 

Back to the sciatica thing, how do I know if that's what it is? I've got chronic back pain at the moment.


----------



## Gem13

WOW, I'm so glad other ladies are liking this thread-so nice to know I'm not the only one  lush bump pics. I could take a pic lying down then people would know I was pregnant ;-)


----------



## Selaphyna

I'm considered plus size. I wear 16-18 (US). It's mostly because of my hips though. My hips are wide. I weighed 222 prepregnancy this time. I've told people this and they are surprised because I have always seemed to carry it well. Well I felt like I was just fat up until about 3 weeks ago, and then all of sudden the bump just rounded out and you can tell it is a bump.


----------



## LuxAeterna

My belly is beginning to round out. This was taken today. Pregnant with #5.

https://i59.tinypic.com/97tm4j.jpg


----------



## kalyrra

I have been overweight the majority of my life... I finally got down to a healthy weight for my wedding (185 lbs at 5'10"), then got pregnant with my son about 7 months later. I haven't seen that weight since! :dohh:

I weighed in at 252 lbs on January 1st, and determined to lose the weight. I was a size 18/20. I made it down to 240 lbs by January 30th, which is when I got pregnant with #2. 
I still stayed to my healthier eating habits, then developed the wonderful morning sickness and dropped down to 222 lbs by 18 weeks. 

Now, at 25+5 I'm back up to 230 *sigh*. My goal was to not go over 240 this pregnancy as my OB requested I aim for a 15 lb gain. I'm not sure if she meant 15 lbs from my first weigh in (240), or?? 

Either way, I'm considered plus size. My size 18 jeans still fit over my bump (barely) thanks to the weight loss, but I definitely feel more like a whale than a pregnant woman. 

I do find that if I wear a belly band (stretchy maternity material) I look more pregnant... if I don't, I just look fat. :haha:


----------



## Selaphyna

kalyrra said:


> Now, at 25+5 I'm back up to 230 *sigh*. My goal was to not go over 240 this pregnancy as my OB requested I aim for a 15 lb gain. I'm not sure if she meant 15 lbs from my first weigh in (240), or??

You could ask to clarify but usually the go by your initial weigh in. That's what my doctor is going by (which because of clothing, they had me at 225).


----------



## lj2245

UK Ladies, Asda do amazing maternity leggings that I am not ashamed to admit I'm still wearing from when I was pregnant with DS2. The belly bit goes right up to my boobs so I don't get the heartburn I get when I wear maternity jeans and the belly band stops 3/4 of the way up my bump :) So comfortable and very very good at rounding out a bump :) I wear them with long shirts and tunics that are fitted under the bustline (empire line) so very flattering :)


----------



## SadakoS

I'm so glad to have found this thread!! I'm almost 16 weeks and desperate to look pregnant instead of just fat! I'm a UK size 18/20. I have the awful B belly, and I too feel like the top of the B is being pushed out more, despite baby not being anywhere near it yet! A few people at work have told me that I'm starting to show and I have to point out to them that it's not bump yet, but just fat that's being pushed out a bit :haha:
I have a mild panic on a daily basis because I'm sure I should be able to feel my uterus in my belly more, but then I think about how much padding I have a remind myself to calm down. When I lie down I can't really see anything yet, but I can feel more, especially in the morning when I have a fuller bladder!!
I'm loving the bump pics so far, can't wait till I have something there and I can share with you ladies too!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I'm pregnant with twins and scared of the extra weight I need to gain. I've gained 20 pounds so far and am 22 weeks. I should gain about 20 more probably. Right now I am 192 pounds or so.

Because of the rapid weight gain my pulse us fast when I walk up stairs and get up. It is also fast sometimes when I'm just sitting there. I worry about gestational diabetes but find I have become a worry wort anyway.

Because I'm having twins I definately show!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: Hi ladies :D Its nice to see another plus size thread. I am also part of another which is a little quiet now since we all had our babies in 2013 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1134343-plus-size-pregnant-join-here.html If anybody wants to it might be useful to flick through as i am sure there are some bump pics in there somewhere. 


Im 26 and im a uk size 26/28. I weigh 287 lbs right now.. started off at 285lbs i think. Im all bum.belly and thighs.. I think i have like 3 stomachs just now :haha: I am already starting to get a bump although this will be as its my third and my stomach muscles will be shot to hell as ds2 was a section. With ds2 i started off at 18 stone and showed from around 16 weeks. xx


----------



## lj2245

sethsmummy said:


> :hi: Hi ladies :D Its nice to see another plus size thread. I am also part of another which is a little quiet now since we all had our babies in 2013 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1134343-plus-size-pregnant-join-here.html If anybody wants to it might be useful to flick through as i am sure there are some bump pics in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> Im 26 and im a uk size 26/28. I weigh 287 lbs right now.. started off at 285lbs i think. Im all bum.belly and thighs.. I think i have like 3 stomachs just now :haha: I am already starting to get a bump although this will be as its my third and my stomach muscles will be shot to hell as ds2 was a section. With ds2 i started off at 18 stone and showed from around 16 weeks. xx

I was pregnant at the same time as you last time around and remember the plus size thread starting. I did join but it was way too busy for me to keep up as I only log on once every day or 3 :)


----------



## Ashersmomma

Slowly making my way over from 1st tri and I am so glad I found this thread!! Every time I go in to see my OB, all I see are stick women with bumps. I was starting to feel awful and self-conscious about my weight. I'm am currently a 22/24(US) It's nice to be able to talk with others that can relate.
I am trying so hard with this pregnancy to gain only 15lbs at most. I had gained 45lbs with my first and never lost it, and do not want to add on to that :blush: I've done well so far, only gaining 2lbs according to my OBs scale(I've gained nothing according to my WiiFit) I think the 2lbs was really just my clothes, since I weigh myself in nothing on my Wii. 
And although I've really gained next to nothing, my bump has really started to show. I've been measuring since the start and put on almost 4 inches around my belly :)

Here's a recent bump picture. I look horrid, but it's the only picture I have right now.


----------



## proxy bump

Ashersmomma said:


> Slowly making my way over from 1st tri and I am so glad I found this thread!! Every time I go in to see my OB, all I see are stick women with bumps. I was starting to feel awful and self-conscious about my weight. I'm am currently a 22/24(US) It's nice to be able to talk with others that can relate.
> I am trying so hard with this pregnancy to gain only 15lbs at most. I had gained 45lbs with my first and never lost it, and do not want to add on to that :blush: I've done well so far, only gaining 2lbs according to my OBs scale(I've gained nothing according to my WiiFit) I think the 2lbs was really just my clothes, since I weigh myself in nothing on my Wii.
> And although I've really gained next to nothing, my bump has really started to show. I've been measuring since the start and put on almost 4 inches around my belly :)
> 
> Here's a recent bump picture. I look horrid, but it's the only picture I have right now.

Pfft, you look amazing!

I was kinda worried id gain a lot come first trimester since I literally ate whatever I wantes when ever and ended my first trimester at 234.6 lbs when I started off at 234.

So I guess I kinda lucked out on that but im sure ive packed on the pounds these past few weeks but without a scale I can only assume. SO tells me he loves my belly and our baby within and that I am still overly adorable and sexy even though I dont feel it. But he said if I wanted after I have the baby we can get gym memberships and work out together. Exact words, "You can use the treadmill so you can walk as much as you like safely."

Lol hes not a fan of me walking all over town incase someone hits or kidnaps me.


----------



## sethsmummy

lj2245 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies :D Its nice to see another plus size thread. I am also part of another which is a little quiet now since we all had our babies in 2013 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1134343-plus-size-pregnant-join-here.html If anybody wants to it might be useful to flick through as i am sure there are some bump pics in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> Im 26 and im a uk size 26/28. I weigh 287 lbs right now.. started off at 285lbs i think. Im all bum.belly and thighs.. I think i have like 3 stomachs just now :haha: I am already starting to get a bump although this will be as its my third and my stomach muscles will be shot to hell as ds2 was a section. With ds2 i started off at 18 stone and showed from around 16 weeks. xx
> 
> I was pregnant at the same time as you last time around and remember the plus size thread starting. I did join but it was way too busy for me to keep up as I only log on once every day or 3 :)Click to expand...

hey hun :D I remember you :D :D Yeah we did tend to move quite fast int here :haha: 

Ashersmomma - lovely bump hun and congratulations on no weight gain! Your going to drop loads straight after birth xxx


----------



## MamaLa

You guys look great. I have to take a picture when I get to work tomorrow!


----------



## Ashersmomma

Thanks ladies :)
I am trying my hardest to eat as best I can so I don't gain much. I am heavier than I have ever been in my life and hoping once the baby is born I can lose a lot. 
I kept telling myself that I would lose the weight before I got pregnant again, but I never did. DH and I went through some hard times financially for a while before this baby and I never had the drive. DH gained weight as well. So we are both trying to eat better. DH has actually lost a lot of weight! And he will soon be joining the National Guard :) After the baby is born, we plan on working out together. He is my motivator now.
I lost about .2lbs since Monday, but gained yet another inch :D


----------



## MamaLa

I'm not worried about loosing weight or gaining too much weight. I'm just hoping LO is healthy. But as soon as she's here her and I will be taking walks around the river and to her aunts house, and to her Nana's job. Lol. Well not at first since it will be winter. Lol


----------



## amyleigh89

Hi ladies, last time I had a bump at around 20 weeks and was a uk 22. This time round I am already in size 26 clothes and have a massive hanging tummy after emcs last time. I am showing... But it's bloat. Hoping to have a bump soon! Xx


----------



## kalyrra

I'm not concerned about weight as far as just feeling "fat" or being bigger..... my concern is a healthy baby. I know that being heavier makes you more susceptible to GD and other issues, so I'm just trying to be healthy for baby. 

I know I can lose all the excess weight over time afterwards, but it'd be nice to keep it to a minimum as well. 

I really hope LO is just going through a growth spurt, because I've put on 5 lbs in the last 2 1/2 weeks! I know a teeny bit is water weight, as my feet and fingers have started swelling, but trying not to indulge my sweet tooth as much too. :haha:


----------



## proxy bump

I just got back from my 16 week checkup. Gained five pounds but they seemed happy. I guess five pounds over four weeks isnt too terrible. Just another four weeks to find out sweet peas gender!


----------



## maisie78

Hi all :flower: Can I join please? I was a UK size 20/22 during my last pregnancy and am now a definite 22 probably edging towards a 24. I did well last time and only put any weight on in my last 6 weeks or so. The weekend after I had dd I was 28lbs lighter than when I started so I have always said pregnancy was the best diet I have ever been on :haha: I did keep the weight off for a few months but when my Dd's condition became apparent between the stress of all the hospital appointments and a bout of depression after she went blind I did put all the weight back on plus another stone or so :( 

This little one was a bit of a surprise and we hadn't planned to ttc until later this year and I had literally just started SW like 2 days before my BFP. I haven't stuck to it since just because I don't see the point in paying when I eat very little according to the plan due to the nausea. Having said that I have still lost 11lbs since my BFP which I am pleased about. I am not trying to diet I have just gone off evening meals and tend to just eat fruit which has made it very easy to lose. I am hoping to have a similar time this time and only gain the very minimum and then keep it off afterwards this time :blush: 

Ashersmomma your bump is lovely. I can't wait to get mine although I am a little sad that it won't be summer this time because I loved wearing maxi dresses last time.

Proxy I don't think 5lbs is bad at all. Do you have a preference for gender? I was hoping for a girl before I found out but am so happy to be having a boy now that I know :)


----------



## proxy bump

Welcome to the thread!

As for gender, I keep going back and forth. We already picked names for either and I adore them. I wanted a little girl because they have the most adorable outfits but id also love a little mini of SO. So ill be pretty happy either way.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I'm so glad I came across this thread. I'm a US size 16 and cannot wait for baby to fill in this bump I'm carrying. I haven't taken any pics because to me I still look the same. My friends say fluffy instead of fat, so we will go with that :haha:.


----------



## MamaLa

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so glad I came across this thread. I'm a US size 16 and cannot wait for baby to fill in this bump I'm carrying. I haven't taken any pics because to me I still look the same. My friends say fluffy instead of fat, so we will go with that :haha:.

 Lol love it!


----------



## proxy bump

https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q704/HecateProxy/CAM00498_zps1b749808.jpg

17 weeks tomorrow. o.o


----------



## Jenna132

Hi all! Im a size 20/22 uk and I am 14 + 3 im starting to swell but nothing noticeably just tighter clothing :/ does anyone in the uk know where i can buy maternity jeans?? I cant keep wearing dresses and leggings especially when winter comes!


----------



## VickyLou

Any ladies in here feeling proper movement yet? Has your other half managed to feel it yet? 
I only really feel her when I'm lay down but it's not like proper kicking movement, it's more of a strong flutter. Like I've gone over a hill when driving and you get that funny churning feeling in your belly if you get what I mean. And I really want my other half to be able to feel her. When will this happen? Xx


----------



## kalyrra

VickyLou said:


> Any ladies in here feeling proper movement yet? Has your other half managed to feel it yet?
> I only really feel her when I'm lay down but it's not like proper kicking movement, it's more of a strong flutter. Like I've gone over a hill when driving and you get that funny churning feeling in your belly if you get what I mean. And I really want my other half to be able to feel her. When will this happen? Xx

I was feeling flutters and such from around 19/20 weeks, but didn't feel any movement from the outside until around 24/25 weeks. Hubby can feel it a little bit too. So I'd say give it a couple weeks, and then you should both be able to feel some pretty obvious movements.


----------



## kalyrra

We finally went for a private scan to determine our gender... it's a girl! We already have a little boy, so now one of each. :flower:

I had my glucose test done this morning. Crossing my fingers that it turns out okay, (although I know if I end up with GD, the specific diet will help control the weight gain :haha:).


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

kalyrra said:


> We finally went for a private scan to determine our gender... it's a girl! We already have a little boy, so now one of each. :flower:
> 
> I had my glucose test done this morning. Crossing my fingers that it turns out okay, (although I know if I end up with GD, the specific diet will help control the weight gain :haha:).

Aww congrats on Team Pink!!!


----------



## maisie78

Proxy cute bump :)

Kalyrra congratulations on being team pink xx

I have been feeling flutters for a little over a week now. Only very light but definitely there. I felt dd early too at around 12-13 weeks :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenna132 said:


> Hi all! Im a size 20/22 uk and I am 14 + 3 im starting to swell but nothing noticeably just tighter clothing :/ does anyone in the uk know where i can buy maternity jeans?? I cant keep wearing dresses and leggings especially when winter comes!

try simplyB and places like that hun. Im not sure if Evans have a maternity range? maybe New look might have something too! 



VickyLou said:


> Any ladies in here feeling proper movement yet? Has your other half managed to feel it yet?
> I only really feel her when I'm lay down but it's not like proper kicking movement, it's more of a strong flutter. Like I've gone over a hill when driving and you get that funny churning feeling in your belly if you get what I mean. And I really want my other half to be able to feel her. When will this happen? Xx

is this your first hun? if so it could be a couple more weeks yet. 


Kalyrra - congratulations on team pink hun! xx


----------



## VickyLou

sethsmummy said:


> Jenna132 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Im a size 20/22 uk and I am 14 + 3 im starting to swell but nothing noticeably just tighter clothing :/ does anyone in the uk know where i can buy maternity jeans?? I cant keep wearing dresses and leggings especially when winter comes!
> 
> try simplyB and places like that hun. Im not sure if Evans have a maternity range? maybe New look might have something too!
> 
> 
> 
> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies in here feeling proper movement yet? Has your other half managed to feel it yet?
> I only really feel her when I'm lay down but it's not like proper kicking movement, it's more of a strong flutter. Like I've gone over a hill when driving and you get that funny churning feeling in your belly if you get what I mean. And I really want my other half to be able to feel her. When will this happen? XxClick to expand...
> 
> is this your first hun? if so it could be a couple more weeks yet.
> 
> 
> Kalyrra - congratulations on team pink hun! xxClick to expand...

Yes it's my first huni. I have felt done movement,mire so when I lie on my left side bug it's not that strong. I guess being over weight does rake some of joy out of pregnancy. I just can't wait for other half to feel it x


----------



## MamaLa

I'm 24 weeks and these kicks, and turns are so strong. But I notice that when I'm sitting up her kicks are really low. But when I'm laying down her kicks are right in my belly button.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Can't wait to feel kicks... Heck I can't wait to find out the gender.


----------



## Selaphyna

VickyLou said:


> Any ladies in here feeling proper movement yet? Has your other half managed to feel it yet?
> I only really feel her when I'm lay down but it's not like proper kicking movement, it's more of a strong flutter. Like I've gone over a hill when driving and you get that funny churning feeling in your belly if you get what I mean. And I really want my other half to be able to feel her. When will this happen? Xx

I've had proper movement since about 18 weeks or so. OH hasn't felt it yet. Every time I put OH's hand on my tummy when Pickle is active, all of a sudden Pickle stops moving. Within the last week, kicks have gotten a lot stronger.


----------



## proxy bump

My LO's movements are slowly getting stronger. I feel them best when im sitting. Its almost like fluttering on my left side. I cant wait for a big ol' kick to happen or even better; find out peas gender.

Just four more weeks! :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

i wonder why the movement is always on the left side? mine was originally, now feels like its just under my belly button and is getting stronger as the weeks go by. I also hope my DH can feel them from the outside too soon, I want this experience with him


----------



## proxy bump

MollyNorwood said:


> i wonder why the movement is always on the left side? mine was originally, now feels like its just under my belly button and is getting stronger as the weeks go by. I also hope my DH can feel them from the outside too soon, I want this experience with him

Well for me, from every scan, my sweet peas legs are facing my left and seems quite content staying that way for now lol


----------



## maisie78

Mine started on the left with dd and I feel the little flutters with this one very low on my left side. But with dd she settled in to head down and legs on the right from pretty early on, around 20 weeks if I remember right and boy did those kicks get strong then. By 30 weeks she would stretch her legs to.their full and you could see her feet sticking out of the right side of my tummy. She never kicked for oh though. We used to have to get him to sneak over to me when she was kicking because if she heard his voice she would stop immediately. He only felt her a few times and I remember him getting quite upset thinking she didn't like him :) She is a proper Daddy's girl though so no fear there!


----------



## sethsmummy

VickyLou said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna132 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Im a size 20/22 uk and I am 14 + 3 im starting to swell but nothing noticeably just tighter clothing :/ does anyone in the uk know where i can buy maternity jeans?? I cant keep wearing dresses and leggings especially when winter comes!
> 
> try simplyB and places like that hun. Im not sure if Evans have a maternity range? maybe New look might have something too!
> 
> 
> 
> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies in here feeling proper movement yet? Has your other half managed to feel it yet?
> I only really feel her when I'm lay down but it's not like proper kicking movement, it's more of a strong flutter. Like I've gone over a hill when driving and you get that funny churning feeling in your belly if you get what I mean. And I really want my other half to be able to feel her. When will this happen? XxClick to expand...
> 
> is this your first hun? if so it could be a couple more weeks yet.
> 
> 
> Kalyrra - congratulations on team pink hun! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it's my first huni. I have felt done movement,mire so when I lie on my left side bug it's not that strong. I guess being over weight does rake some of joy out of pregnancy. I just can't wait for other half to feel it xClick to expand...

dont worry hun soon enough youll be getting beaten up lol.


----------



## Bmama

Lovely bumps ladies! and I am glad I found this thread. Hope you don't mind if I join in? I gained a whopping 60 pounds during my pregnancy with ds and due to breastfeeding (yes I am one of those women who keeps on weight while BF!) I only lost 20 pounds when I got pregnant this time around. I started this pregnancy at 219 but due to a stressful high risk pregnancy I am down to 211. My Dr really wants me to maintain my weight and not gain anything, but I don't know how realistic that is! Anyone else's Dr feel the same? 

I hate that they make me feel fat at my appointments :( I use to have a midwife with my first pregnancy and she would never make me worried about weight or weight gain. I have been feeling movement but it only got stronger in the last week. And my DH hasn't felt this baby yet.

Below is my bump pic for 19 weeks. Less B-ish and rounding out perhaps? What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 7-17-14 at 3.59 PM #3.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## xxshellsxx

Can i jump in here with you ladies, i'm almost 2nd Tri :blush: I'm almost 12 weeks with twins and i was a UK size 24 18 months ago. I have spent those 18 months losing 78lbs and now a size 16... but with excess skin and still some fat and i also have the B belly!

I am definitely showing, but like many my top B is getting bigger yet babies are not that far up yet lol I live in leggings (Smooths the B lol) with long tops and maxi dresses at the moment because in them i look pregnant and not just fat lol

This was from a couple of weeks ago (first pic i didn't know it was twins lol):

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/comparepic1resized_zpsfbc5475c.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Bmama said:


> Lovely bumps ladies! and I am glad I found this thread. Hope you don't mind if I join in? I gained a whopping 60 pounds during my pregnancy with ds and due to breastfeeding (yes I am one of those women who keeps on weight while BF!) I only lost 20 pounds when I got pregnant this time around. I started this pregnancy at 219 but due to a stressful high risk pregnancy I am down to 211. My Dr really wants me to maintain my weight and not gain anything, but I don't know how realistic that is! Anyone else's Dr feel the same?
> 
> I hate that they make me feel fat at my appointments :( I use to have a midwife with my first pregnancy and she would never make me worried about weight or weight gain. I have been feeling movement but it only got stronger in the last week. And my DH hasn't felt this baby yet.
> 
> Below is my bump pic for 19 weeks. Less B-ish and rounding out perhaps? What do you ladies think?

aww hun im so sorry they make you feel horrible! I had one midwife who did that to me last time and it was awful! I hated her.. thankfully the main one i saw was lovely and shes my head midwife this time around! I think your bump is definitely rounding out hun :D 



xxshellsxx said:


> Can i jump in here with you ladies, i'm almost 2nd Tri :blush: I'm almost 12 weeks with twins and i was a UK size 24 18 months ago. I have spent those 18 months losing 78lbs and now a size 16... but with excess skin and still some fat and i also have the B belly!
> 
> I am definitely showing, but like many my top B is getting bigger yet babies are not that far up yet lol I live in leggings (Smooths the B lol) with long tops and maxi dresses at the moment because in them i look pregnant and not just fat lol
> 
> This was from a couple of weeks ago (first pic i didn't know it was twins lol):
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/comparepic1resized_zpsfbc5475c.jpg

wow well done on your weight loss hun thats amazing. lovely bump photo hun :D


----------



## maisie78

Shells, great bump hun! And well done on the weightloss 78lbs is amazing. Did you follow any sort of plan or was it just with diet and exercise? I am already planning my post pregnancy regime as I am determined to get this weight off finally. I will have a blind toddler and a newborn and being so overweight is definitely not going to make that any easier!


----------



## maisie78

And on the Drs making you feel like crap front I actually have been really lucky so far. Although it was acknowledged last pregnancy no one made me feel awful about my weight which I was very grateful for as I had heard such horror stories. So far this time again it has been acknowledged but no one has made me feel bad. I hope it stays that way because I really don't need the added stress of being made to feel awful about my weight. I am doing my best to make sure I don't put any weight on so there is not much else I can do.


----------



## ca154853

Hi ladies! I would like to join if I can? I am on baby number 3 but pregnancy 6. I was a healthy 145lbs w/ my first baby but gained a whopping 83. No one ever warned me that I was gaining to much and I was only 18 and had no clue. Sadly my baby was born still at full term. That was 13 years ago. Due to depression I never lost that weight and my next baby was a healthy baby :) I didn't gain a pound with him. Next baby was also healthy boy and I gained 13 lbs. After breastfeeding him I kept eating like I was still BFing (doh) I went up to 278lbs. Last year I decided to get healthy and got down to 238 in 7 months. Then I herniated a disk in my back :( Back came the weight and when I found we were pregnant I was 265. I am now 276 :( I am scared as this is the heaviest I have been. I'm scared to bend over that my belly will squish the poor LO. I also seem to be gaining weight much quicker and not sure why as before I always lost at first. Scared to ask dr as I am thinking that will open a can of worms situation about my weight. The only thing I can think of is I was on strict bedrest till last week? Also I am on progesterone suppositories not sure if any of you guys are? I was told 12 weeks is when most come off but they want me on till 20? Not sure why. Sorry bout the long post :) Look forward to talking to you lovely ladies!


----------



## xxshellsxx

maisie78 said:


> Shells, great bump hun! And well done on the weightloss 78lbs is amazing. Did you follow any sort of plan or was it just with diet and exercise? I am already planning my post pregnancy regime as I am determined to get this weight off finally. I will have a blind toddler and a newborn and being so overweight is definitely not going to make that any easier!

I follow slimming world, still going now (not that i'm losing i've gained 16lbs!!) Not a jot of exercise (hence flabby skin) Just changed a few things in my diet. I love Slimming world because nothing was of limits and portion size of the 'free' foods was unlimited! I LOVE food lol Worked beautifully for me, i still had 21lbs to lose to target... but actually my reason for weightloss was to get the surgery and medications i needed to achieve the target i have now... to become a mummy :)


----------



## lj2245

I'm getting a bit worried because I still can't feel my uterus, other than right above my pubic area. I feel like I should be about 12w not almost 16 :/ I could feel ds2 move by now and could definitely feel my bump and I'm not any heavier than I was when I carried him. 

I have a private gender scan on Friday so I guess I will find out if anything is wrong then. I'm likely worrying for nothing. THis pregnancy has been completely different to my others so far so maybe it's just that... different :/


----------



## kalyrra

Well, I never got a phone call about my glucose testing, so I'm assuming I passed and everything is fine? :shrug: 

I have to admit, I'm getting a little depressed about my weight gain. I know I'm pregnant, and I know I'm going to gain... but I was really hoping to keep it really low. I don't know how some women don't gain hardly anything at all??? 

My OB has not made me feel badly about my weight at all, but she did advise me to try to keep it to 15 lbs of gain. 

I was doing really well, then this past couple weeks I must have either went nutso on the food, or my LO went through some growth spurts because I gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks. I've stabilized since then, thankfully! But I was _really_ hoping to go in to delivery weighing less than I did when I got pregnant. I'm still 8(ish) lbs under my first pregnancy weigh in, but I don't think I'm going to be able to keep it under 8 lbs for 13 more weeks. :wacko: 

Especially not the way I've been cooking lately! Homemade breads, cookies, enchiladas, steak & potatoes, etc... hubby certainly isn't complaining though :haha:


----------



## ca154853

kalyrra said:


> Well, I never got a phone call about my glucose testing, so I'm assuming I passed and everything is fine? :shrug:
> 
> I have to admit, I'm getting a little depressed about my weight gain. I know I'm pregnant, and I know I'm going to gain... but I was really hoping to keep it really low. I don't know how some women don't gain hardly anything at all???
> 
> My OB has not made me feel badly about my weight at all, but she did advise me to try to keep it to 15 lbs of gain.
> 
> I was doing really well, then this past couple weeks I must have either went nutso on the food, or my LO went through some growth spurts because I gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks. I've stabilized since then, thankfully! But I was _really_ hoping to go in to delivery weighing less than I did when I got pregnant. I'm still 8(ish) lbs under my first pregnancy weigh in, but I don't think I'm going to be able to keep it under 8 lbs for 13 more weeks. :wacko:
> 
> Especially not the way I've been cooking lately! Homemade breads, cookies, enchiladas, steak & potatoes, etc... hubby certainly isn't complaining though :haha:

I think your doing great! And from what I have always heard was no news is good news. :thumbup: So hopefully all is well. Although in this day and age of technology you would think they could send you a quick email or something.... I'm still hoping my body will go in reverse as I have put on 13 and I am way earlier than you! So pat yourself on the back :)


----------



## MamaLa

kalyrra said:


> Especially not the way I've been cooking lately! Homemade breads, cookies, enchiladas, steak & potatoes, etc... hubby certainly isn't complaining though :haha:

Omgggg yummy!!


----------



## kalyrra

ca154853 said:


> I think your doing great! And from what I have always heard was no news is good news. :thumbup: So hopefully all is well. Although in this day and age of technology you would think they could send you a quick email or something.... I'm still hoping my body will go in reverse as I have put on 13 and I am way earlier than you! So pat yourself on the back :)

We have an online site to check on our stats. I checked, and they posted my blood results so I'm assuming they would have called if they'd been bad. :thumbup: 

I kind of had a head start on myself this time around... I lost 12 lbs before getting pregnant (trying to get rid of baby #1 fat... lol). Then when I got pregnant, I lost an additional 18 lbs (a continuation of clean eating, and then morning sickness...lol) I was really hoping to get further down before it reversed but I can't complain I guess! Better than just gaining from day 1! :winkwink: I put on 52 lbs with my son, so I'm terrified of blimping out again. 

I lost 22 of those pretty quickly but over the year after he was born, I put them back on, plus a few extra. :blush: So I guess I'm just really sensitive about how much I'm gaining right now. And I'm nervous about what my OB is going to say EVERY time I go in for an appointment. So far, the only thing she has said (besides the initial 15 lb goal) was to express surprise at the weight loss in the beginning. 

Hoping my next appointment goes without too much comment on it as well... here's also hoping I can maintain where I am until then! 10 days, achievable? I sure hope so, because I'll still have gained over 5 lbs since my last appt.


----------



## ca154853

I understand the worry hun :) I am scared too as I have never been this heavy in my life. But if I am calculating this correctly you are still 25lbs less even w/ that 5lb gain so I say your awesome! :hug: I'm sure when I go in on the 7th they are going to be like you gained your whole goal weight in 4 months! :blush: I'm eating healthy though not pigging out on chocolate lol today I have had 2 apricots and am thinking of a salad for lunch but then will have 'bad' dinner of chicken tikka and rice lol


----------



## proxy bump

The only person to comment on my weight was the health department when I went in for my first check up since womans care makes you wait until 12 weeks. 

And I dont think she was trying to be negative, her first comment was out of surprise becausr even though I am so short I never looked as heavy as I was. The other part was her just warning me that the doctors would probably want me to not gain much over the time of my pregnancy.

Happily for me none of them seemed.concerned, womans care rotates you through every dr, and said what I have gained was normal.


I cant say I am on a super healthy eating kick. As a manager of a fast food store I usually get food from there as I work but I also tend to want a lot of sweets lol.

I think the only thing that saves me is ny inheriant love of fruits and veggies and the fact I constantly am drinking water or some type of fluid.


----------



## sethsmummy

Im with you all on the fear of gaining too much. I started at 20 stone 4lb.. and as of 2 days ago i was 20 stone 9lb. Im really trying to loose/maintain so im being as good as possible. im so so scared of creeping to that 21 stone mark!


----------



## laurandan

This is me and hubby at our best friends' wedding on Sunday, I was bridesmaid! I was so concerned at the fact I was gonna be 32 weeks but alls well and baby didn't make an early appearance like everything fort they would! Such a good day as everyone commented on my bump and no one even queried I wasn't pregnant. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Demotivated

Hiiii...such an awesome thread..my first post in 2nd trimester forum 

I m size 16, but short.. 5 ft 2..
I hve that dreaded B shaped belly.. :|
don't know when will I start showing... :-(

just a thought. how much weight did u guys gain/lose in first trimester?


----------



## sethsmummy

laura you looked beautiful! 

demotivated - i started off at 20 stone 4lb.. and ended 1st tri at 20 stone 8lb. I've been yoyoing though.. gaining then loosing.. its not just a constant thing. 

this is my weight tracking

:bfp: 20 stone 4lb 
20th may (5 weeks) - 20 stone 7lb
08th June 7 weeks 5 days - 20 stone 12lb
12th June 8 weeks 6 days - 20 stone 6lbs
16th June 9 weeks 3 days - 20 stone 5lb 
3rd July 11 weeks 6 days - 20 stone 7lb 
6th July 12 weeks 2 days - 20 stone 8lb 
14th July - 13 weeks 4 days - 20 stone 7 1/2 lb
19th July - 14 weeks 2 days - 20 stone 6lb


----------



## kalyrra

Pre-pregnancy weight: 240 lbs 
Height: 5'10" 

Weeks 1-8 : 240 lbs 
Week 9: 237.4 (-2.6) 
Week 10: 235 (-2.4) 
Week 11: 232 (-3) 
Week 12: 230 (-2) 
Week 13: 226 (-4) 
Week 14: 226 (0) 
Week 15: 224.5 (-1.5) 
Week 16: 222 (-2.5) 
Week 17: 222.4 (+.4) 
Week 18: 222.8 (+.4) 
Week 19: 223.8 (+1) 
Week 20: 223 (-.8) 
Week 21: 224.6 (+1.6) 
Week 22: 226.8 (+ 2.2) 
Week 23: 227.6 (+.8) 
Week 24: 227.2 (-.6) 
Week 25: 230 (+2.8) 
Week 26: 231.8 (+1.8) 
Week 28: 231.4 (-.4) 

Total: - 8.6 lbs from pre-pregnancy weight 

Well, I'm a bit relieve that my weight quit climbing so quickly! In the last week, I actually made it up to 233! I think some of it was water weight (and still have a little swelling) and maybe a little due to constipation. I started eating high fiber cereal in the morning, and that has helped a lot. Now if only I can maintain this weight until my next appointment in 10 days... 

I calculate that I need to gain 23 lbs or less to stay under the 15 lb gain limit I was given at my first appointment.


----------



## kalyrra

Demotivated said:


> Hiiii...such an awesome thread..my first post in 2nd trimester forum
> 
> I m size 16, but short.. 5 ft 2..
> I hve that dreaded B shaped belly.. :|
> don't know when will I start showing... :-(
> 
> just a thought. how much weight did u guys gain/lose in first trimester?

I lost 18 lbs during 1st Tri. I had started dieting/exercising 3 weeks before I got pregnant, so I just switched from the big calorie deficit diet to eating clean and only eating when I was hungry. 
The morning sickness kicked in, and I lost even more. I finally quit losing around week 17 or 18 and then started gaining from there.


----------



## Ashersmomma

Demotivated said:


> Hiiii...such an awesome thread..my first post in 2nd trimester forum
> 
> I m size 16, but short.. 5 ft 2..
> I hve that dreaded B shaped belly.. :|
> don't know when will I start showing... :-(
> 
> just a thought. how much weight did u guys gain/lose in first trimester?

I keep losing and gaining. But right now at 14w3d I am about 3lbs lighter than when I first got pregnant. I'm hoping to keep it about that. With my DS I gained a whole 45lbs and never lost it. I do not want to do that again, so I am just watching what I eat and doing some pregnancy yoga :)


----------



## Selaphyna

Demotivated said:


> Hiiii...such an awesome thread..my first post in 2nd trimester forum
> 
> I m size 16, but short.. 5 ft 2..
> I hve that dreaded B shaped belly.. :|
> don't know when will I start showing... :-(
> 
> just a thought. how much weight did u guys gain/lose in first trimester?

I lost 8lbs in first tri. I was 222 prepregnancy. Lost the 8lbs, and now at 25 weeks, I'm 220. So still down 2lbs atm.


----------



## maisie78

Laura you look beautiful :) x

My weight is fluctuating a lot this first tri. I consistently lost with dd with this baby I have only lost between 8 &11 lbs depending on which day I weigh myself. I am pretty much the same weight as you Seth's Mummy so am also worried about hitting the dreaded 21 :( Got 11.5lbs leeway so fingers crossed but I guess having ice cream for dinner won't be helping that. It was literally all I could force down last night.


----------



## sethsmummy

maisie78 said:


> Laura you look beautiful :) x
> 
> My weight is fluctuating a lot this first tri. I consistently lost with dd with this baby I have only lost between 8 &11 lbs depending on which day I weigh myself. I am pretty much the same weight as you Seth's Mummy so am also worried about hitting the dreaded 21 :( Got 11.5lbs leeway so fingers crossed but I guess having ice cream for dinner won't be helping that. It was literally all I could force down last night.

hahaha i had some chocolate ice cream too last night ;) Although i managed to just eat a little then put it away.. not the whole tub like id usualy (its on of those little round tubs). Im going to weight myself this morning to see what my 15 week weight us... im guessing i've gained a few lb xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

Can I join you lovely ladies? I'm fluffy. :wave:

I've lost ten pounds since June from stress. There's less stress now so I'm just trying to enjoy this pregnancy.

I'm actually finding it hard to eat often enough right now. My nutritionist says I need to eat three meals and two or three snacks every day. Today I only had two meals and no snacks. I'll try to do better tomorrow.

I don't show AT ALL. The upper part of my stomach is actually much bigger than the lower part. I guess I could call it a "P" belly. And if my boobs get any bigger, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them. At my last ultrasound I couldn't even see the big monitor on the wall...only boobs.:haha:

Nice to see you sethsmummy. :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> Can I join you lovely ladies? I'm fluffy. :wave:
> 
> I've lost ten pounds since June from stress. There's less stress now so I'm just trying to enjoy this pregnancy.
> 
> I'm actually finding it hard to eat often enough right now. My nutritionist says I need to eat three meals and two or three snacks every day. Today I only had two meals and no snacks. I'll try to do better tomorrow.
> 
> I don't show AT ALL. The upper part of my stomach is actually much bigger than the lower part. I guess I could call it a "P" belly. And if my boobs get any bigger, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them. At my last ultrasound I couldn't even see the big monitor on the wall...only boobs.:haha:
> 
> Nice to see you sethsmummy. :flower:

hey hun :hi: 

im glad your not as stressed now hun! eekk they really want you to eat that much? even i couldnt manage that I dont think.. i feel sick half way through one meal never mind 3 and snacks lol 

hahaha im with you on the boob front. its like soffocation by boobs when i lay down :haha: xx


oo and todays weight is 20 stone 8lb!!! I need to shift a couple pounds :S


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I lost about 5 pounds in the first trimester. At my first appt with OB, she said its time to stop losing and to gain about half a pound a week. I thought it would be hard as I could barely eat in FT, but since I started eating ice cream everyday, I have gained about 3pounds since my appt. Needless to say, I have stopped eating ice cream daily.


----------



## mel28nicole

Ladies don't worry! I started this pregnancy at 275. I'm 5'2". I'm currently at 281. My biggest fear (other than miscarrying again) was not looking pregnant. Well that's a lie! I think I started showing around 19 weeks. At least, I thought I looked pregnant around then. I'm now 36 weeks and have a beautiful bump. And B bumps are beautiful too! Don't let anyone tell you different!
 



Attached Files:







10450078_10153038448919698_4353323019723697608_o.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 24









10495284_10204284386455265_181804518693950935_o.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 23









10552598_10153037700514698_8254230633541148598_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> eekk they really want you to eat that much? even i couldnt manage that I dont think.. i feel sick half way through one meal never mind 3 and snacks lol

I get that sick feeling even before I start eating. The nutritionist said a snack can be just a couple of bites of an apple and a nibble of cheese. 

Do you have or have you had morning sickness?



sethsmummy said:


> oo and todays weight is 20 stone 8lb!!! I need to shift a couple pounds :S

I think you're doing great! From your weight chart, it looks like you've only gained a tiny bit - and that's probably just water weight anyway.


----------



## proxy bump

mel28nicole said:


> Ladies don't worry! I started this pregnancy at 275. I'm 5'2". I'm currently at 281. My biggest fear (other than miscarrying again) was not looking pregnant. Well that's a lie! I think I started showing around 19 weeks. At least, I thought I looked pregnant around then. I'm now 36 weeks and have a beautiful bump. And B bumps are beautiful too! Don't let anyone tell you different!

Ah! Look at that bump!

And you look so happy too :)

Not gonna lie I was afraid I wouldnt look pregnant at first and not ao worried about it now. Just worried if ill be able to fit in some of my shirts later. >.<


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> eekk they really want you to eat that much? even i couldnt manage that I dont think.. i feel sick half way through one meal never mind 3 and snacks lol
> 
> I get that sick feeling even before I start eating. The nutritionist said a snack can be just a couple of bites of an apple and a nibble of cheese.
> 
> Do you have or have you had morning sickness?
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> oo and todays weight is 20 stone 8lb!!! I need to shift a couple pounds :SClick to expand...
> 
> I think you're doing great! From your weight chart, it looks like you've only gained a tiny bit - and that's probably just water weight anyway.Click to expand...

Ahh well that's not so bad :) I have one meal a day sometimes two (breakfast and tea or only tea) and a couple snacks. Thanks hun I.just hope it's accurate... I've done my weight on the Wii since the start so I'm always using the same scale. I did have Ms... it seems to have died down the last two days though so touch wood that's it gone!! Xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Mel28nicole you are glowing! Great pics, thanks for sharing!
I still can't wait to get my bump, I haven't popped out yet :/


----------



## Ashersmomma

My bump seems to be growing faster than I thought it would. And I lost another pound since yesterday. This pregnancy is soo much different than with DS. And I am feeling all kinds of little flutters :) Such an active little bean.

Here is a side by side I did of my first belly shot and todays. The first was at 12 weeks. Today I am 14w4d.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Ashersmomma said:


> My bump seems to be growing faster than I thought it would. And I lost another pound since yesterday. This pregnancy is soo much different than with DS. And I am feeling all kinds of little flutters :) Such an active little bean.
> 
> Here is a side by side I did of my first belly shot and todays. The first was at 12 weeks. Today I am 14w4d.

Adorable!:thumbup:


----------



## Ashersmomma

Thanks Janet! 

I feel like I'm already starting to waddle sometimes. I'm gonna have a major penguin waddle by the time I'm done. :haha:


----------



## MollyNorwood

I love all these pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trumpetbeth

So I gained 8 pounds this month.. Last month was only one but the precious month was 14. I know 14 is not good but I was eating every 2 hours to make myself feel better because I was so sick.... My doctor freaked out basically and said she knows I have gestational diabetes... That I have to do the test on Tuesday. She said she knows it's going to be positive... So I cried... A lot. 
I asked her, what if I don't have GD? She said "you do". She also said that I have gained more weight than she would have wanted a woman to gain who was not overweight pre-pregnancy. I know she is supposed to care about the baby. I just don't think I have GD. I lost 70lbs in 2003 and I have kept it off. I know how my body works. And I will admit, I haven't really been trying to not gain weight. Everyone keeps saying "you're growing a human" I guess I need to try to better... I still have 4 months to go!


----------



## maisie78

Wow Beth your Dr is harsh! I really hope you prove her wrong on the GD. There really is no need to upset you like that :(


----------



## maisie78

Ashasmomma you look fab! I already have a huge bump too. One of the ladies at work commented yesterday saying you can really tell it's a baby bump and not just weight which I could have hugged her for :) But it does make me slightly worried about how big I'm going to get this time especially as my dd is still not walking :-/


----------



## emeeorevan

Ashersmomma said:


> My bump seems to be growing faster than I thought it would. And I lost another pound since yesterday. This pregnancy is soo much different than with DS. And I am feeling all kinds of little flutters :) Such an active little bean.
> 
> Here is a side by side I did of my first belly shot and todays. The first was at 12 weeks. Today I am 14w4d.

wow!! Just browsing through here and had to comment! You loom amazing! Your skin looks great and you do have that glow!! And it looks to me like you lost weight! Looks like baby is growing healthy too!


----------



## Ashersmomma

Thanks maisie and emeeorevan! 
I think the fact that my DH is dieting is helping me too!(He's working on getting on at the local fire department and into the National Guard) I don't cook big meals anymore, and although I do eat every 2-3 hours(I get pretty hungry during the day!) I eat pretty sensibly. We cleared out all the junk in the house, so there is no way I can snack on anything but healthy food :) Except for the occasional taco that I have my DH pick up for me :haha:

And Beth, your doctor does seems pretty harsh. How in world does she "know" that you have GD? There is no way to tell except symptoms and testing! Just because you gained weight does not automatically mean you have it. I don't normally tell people my weight, but I will tell you that when I first got pregnant with my DS I was already 240lbs, and I gained about 45lbs with him. Did not have GD! But I did have an aunt that got it with her last and she was only 120 to start, probably 145 by the end of the pregnancy, if that. So weight is not always the cause. I would not be happy with a doctor like that. Mine, even when gaining more than he wanted, was always very supportive and never rude or harsh to me.


----------



## trumpetbeth

I will let everyone know how the GD test goes. I sure hope she is wrong.


----------



## kalyrra

trumpetbeth said:


> I will let everyone know how the GD test goes. I sure hope she is wrong.

I hope she's wrong, too! I'm surprised she would be so certain about it just because you gained 8 lbs in 1 month. I could totally gain 8 lbs in a month if I ate a certain way, and I tested negative for GD. It has more to do with my own personal metabolism. (of which I have none :haha:)


----------



## kalyrra

Wow, I had some serious water retention going on yesterday! I woke up with swollen eyes and hands, and had gained 3 lbs since Friday morning. I tried to drink more water and eat a lot less sodium yesterday, and I was back down 2 lbs this morning. Normally I swell in my feet first, then my hands... I've never had my eyes swell like that, though... anyone else experience this?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had gained 16lbs by week 11!!! I know it's twins but it's still excessive! Actually lost half a pound this week woohoo lol I was told it would slow down eventually - so glad it appears to be, i don't want to gain too much! x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

kalyrra said:


> Wow, I had some serious water retention going on yesterday! I woke up with swollen eyes and hands, and had gained 3 lbs since Friday morning. I tried to drink more water and eat a lot less sodium yesterday, and I was back down 2 lbs this morning. Normally I swell in my feet first, then my hands... I've never had my eyes swell like that, though... anyone else experience this?

Has your blood pressure been okay? Everything I've heard about excessive swelling in the face and hands has been a symptom of pre-eclampsia. I'd definitely get it checked out if it continues for more than a couple days!


----------



## ca154853

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> kalyrra said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I had some serious water retention going on yesterday! I woke up with swollen eyes and hands, and had gained 3 lbs since Friday morning. I tried to drink more water and eat a lot less sodium yesterday, and I was back down 2 lbs this morning. Normally I swell in my feet first, then my hands... I've never had my eyes swell like that, though... anyone else experience this?
> 
> Has your blood pressure been okay? Everything I've heard about excessive swelling in the face and hands has been a symptom of pre-eclampsia. I'd definitely get it checked out if it continues for more than a couple days!Click to expand...

The only time my eyes have swollen was with an allergic reaction to something. If blood pressure is ok maybe you stumbled onto something you are allergic to? Be careful of new soaps, laundry detergent, lotions etc. I was allergic to a spray on sunblock and didn't know it till my face swelled up. Mine was also itchy not sure what your other symptoms were if any. :hugs:


----------



## MamaLa

Am I the only one who gets nervous, I'm squishing my Lil chunk a doo.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies ! Want to join if that's ok? I am a size 16 and already feeling so fat - my boss isn't helping my confidence as when I told her about pregnancy she told me oh that's good that you are pregnant as I thought you had gotten really fat lately and was going to tell you to go to the gym. The. Last night told me if I keep going the way I am I will be ginormous by the end. I haven't actually been too bad, put on a bit in first tri as wasn't eating the most healthy - ate what I could stomach and that tended to be carbs! Has leveled out now and I am eating quite healthy. 

People can be so mean sometimes!


----------



## kalyrra

ca154853 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalyrra said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I had some serious water retention going on yesterday! I woke up with swollen eyes and hands, and had gained 3 lbs since Friday morning. I tried to drink more water and eat a lot less sodium yesterday, and I was back down 2 lbs this morning. Normally I swell in my feet first, then my hands... I've never had my eyes swell like that, though... anyone else experience this?
> 
> Has your blood pressure been okay? Everything I've heard about excessive swelling in the face and hands has been a symptom of pre-eclampsia. I'd definitely get it checked out if it continues for more than a couple days!Click to expand...
> 
> The only time my eyes have swollen was with an allergic reaction to something. If blood pressure is ok maybe you stumbled onto something you are allergic to? Be careful of new soaps, laundry detergent, lotions etc. I was allergic to a spray on sunblock and didn't know it till my face swelled up. Mine was also itchy not sure what your other symptoms were if any. :hugs:Click to expand...


My blood pressure has been in perfect range the entire pregnancy. Was with my first, too, even though I swelled up like a blimp at the end. I don't have any allergies that I know of, and I haven't used anything new. My eyes have been fine today, and my hands are back down to almost normal so I think it was probably just water retention. :shrug: 

My next appointment is in a week, so I'll mention it to her then but they'll be checking my blood pressure and protein anyway so if pre-eclampsia is a worry, then it will show up in those I'm sure.


----------



## MollyNorwood

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies ! Want to join if that's ok? I am a size 16 and already feeling so fat - my boss isn't helping my confidence as when I told her about pregnancy she told me oh that's good that you are pregnant as I thought you had gotten really fat lately and was going to tell you to go to the gym. The. Last night told me if I keep going the way I am I will be ginormous by the end. I haven't actually been too bad, put on a bit in first tri as wasn't eating the most healthy - ate what I could stomach and that tended to be carbs! Has leveled out now and I am eating quite healthy.
> 
> People can be so mean sometimes!

Is your boss a fit lady? Next time she says anything to you, ask her if she is pregnant too. Tell her you have noticed some extra kgs starting to develop around her butt and thighs and you were curious.... you know how much non-pregnant women just LOVE to be told they look like they are. Haha


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MollyNorwood said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies ! Want to join if that's ok? I am a size 16 and already feeling so fat - my boss isn't helping my confidence as when I told her about pregnancy she told me oh that's good that you are pregnant as I thought you had gotten really fat lately and was going to tell you to go to the gym. The. Last night told me if I keep going the way I am I will be ginormous by the end. I haven't actually been too bad, put on a bit in first tri as wasn't eating the most healthy - ate what I could stomach and that tended to be carbs! Has leveled out now and I am eating quite healthy.
> 
> People can be so mean sometimes!
> 
> Is your boss a fit lady? Next time she says anything to you, ask her if she is pregnant too. Tell her you have noticed some extra kgs starting to develop around her butt and thighs and you were curious.... you know how much non-pregnant women just LOVE to be told they look like they are. HahaClick to expand...

That's awesome. You should definitely do this, cause that's super rude of her. Actually considering she is your boss I believe it is technically considered harassment.


----------



## waiting2c

trumpetbeth said:


> I will let everyone know how the GD test goes. I sure hope she is wrong.




Mushymilkfor2 said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies ! Want to join if that's ok? I am a size 16 and already feeling so fat - my boss isn't helping my confidence as when I told her about pregnancy she told me oh that's good that you are pregnant as I thought you had gotten really fat lately and was going to tell you to go to the gym. The. Last night told me if I keep going the way I am I will be ginormous by the end. I haven't actually been too bad, put on a bit in first tri as wasn't eating the most healthy - ate what I could stomach and that tended to be carbs! Has leveled out now and I am eating quite healthy.
> 
> People can be so mean sometimes!
> 
> Is your boss a fit lady? Next time she says anything to you, ask her if she is pregnant too. Tell her you have noticed some extra kgs starting to develop around her butt and thighs and you were curious.... you know how much non-pregnant women just LOVE to be told they look like they are. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome. You should definitely do this, cause that's super rude of her. Actually considering she is your boss I believe it is technically considered harassment.Click to expand...


Lol that is an awesome idea!! I might just do that! I can't wait till I go on maternity leave and get out of here! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bmama

So kind of off topic...

I have to go for my amniocentisis today and I am so nervous that this specialist will say something about my weight and it being a problem doing the procedure. The reason we are getting the amnio done is that my quad results came back high risk for trisomoy-18, and I had the panorama test to follow up but the results came back inconclusive. My Dr said the reason the results were inconclusive is because I am over 200lbs and the test can't pull enough fetal cells when you are overweight. Anyone else run into this problem with genetic testing? I am hoping they can do the amnio just so we can know for sure if our baby will need extra medial attention.


----------



## ca154853

Bmama said:


> So kind of off topic...
> 
> I have to go for my amniocentisis today and I am so nervous that this specialist will say something about my weight and it being a problem doing the procedure. The reason we are getting the amnio done is that my quad results came back high risk for trisomoy-18, and I had the panorama test to follow up but the results came back inconclusive. My Dr said the reason the results were inconclusive is because I am over 200lbs and the test can't pull enough fetal cells when you are overweight. Anyone else run into this problem with genetic testing? I am hoping they can do the amnio just so we can know for sure if our baby will need extra medial attention.

I was over 200 with both boys and was never told that. I hope all goes well sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Bmama

I just wanted to update that after our level 2 ultrasound, the specialist said baby is perfect! and he also told me the reason my risk ratio was so high is that the center that analyzed my results entered the wrong due date, which put my risk ratio through the roof! When he recalculated it he got a 1:32,000 risk for chromosomal abnormalities (compared to the 1:10 I originally got). Just goes to show me to always get a second opinion and take what drs say with a grain of salt!

We also found out we are team :blue: ! Anyone else going to have some 2 under 2 craziness?


----------



## sethsmummy

Bmama said:


> I just wanted to update that after our level 2 ultrasound, the specialist said baby is perfect! and he also told me the reason my risk ratio was so high is that the center that analyzed my results entered the wrong due date, which put my risk ratio through the roof! When he recalculated it he got a 1:32,000 risk for chromosomal abnormalities (compared to the 1:10 I originally got). Just goes to show me to always get a second opinion and take what drs say with a grain of salt!
> 
> We also found out we are team :blue: ! Anyone else going to have some 2 under 2 craziness?

congratulations hun! Im glad everything is ok! 

I am.. but only for 2 months :haha: Ds2 turns 2 on March 5th.. baby is due Jan 15th


----------



## JanetPlanet

Bmama said:


> I just wanted to update that after our level 2 ultrasound, the specialist said baby is perfect! and he also told me the reason my risk ratio was so high is that the center that analyzed my results entered the wrong due date, which put my risk ratio through the roof! When he recalculated it he got a 1:32,000 risk for chromosomal abnormalities (compared to the 1:10 I originally got). Just goes to show me to always get a second opinion and take what drs say with a grain of salt!
> 
> We also found out we are team :blue: ! Anyone else going to have some 2 under 2 craziness?

That's wonderful news!:happydance:

We're team :blue: too. And if he's anything like my husband or I were as kids, we're in trouble with just the one!


----------



## Bmama

sethsmummy said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to update that after our level 2 ultrasound, the specialist said baby is perfect! and he also told me the reason my risk ratio was so high is that the center that analyzed my results entered the wrong due date, which put my risk ratio through the roof! When he recalculated it he got a 1:32,000 risk for chromosomal abnormalities (compared to the 1:10 I originally got). Just goes to show me to always get a second opinion and take what drs say with a grain of salt!
> 
> We also found out we are team :blue: ! Anyone else going to have some 2 under 2 craziness?
> 
> congratulations hun! Im glad everything is ok!
> 
> I am.. but only for 2 months :haha: Ds2 turns 2 on March 5th.. baby is due Jan 15thClick to expand...

For sure close enough!! :haha: Congrats on team blue! and you too Janet!


----------



## MollyNorwood

This is going to sound like a strange question, but I'll ask anyway... any of you preggo ladies who have been pregnant and plus size previously, have you had to get help in the toilet from your partner/husband in the later stages of pregnancy?
My MIL said something I felt was odd the other day along the lines that my DH may have to help me wipe my backside later on. I was like..."uh nope!"
Got me thinking though as I am short and pretty stumpy! LOL


----------



## Bmama

MollyNorwood said:


> This is going to sound like a strange question, but I'll ask anyway... any of you preggo ladies who have been pregnant and plus size previously, have you had to get help in the toilet from your partner/husband in the later stages of pregnancy?
> My MIL said something I felt was odd the other day along the lines that my DH may have to help me wipe my backside later on. I was like..."uh nope!"
> Got me thinking though as I am short and pretty stumpy! LOL

Totally legit question, just made me LOL :rofl: I ended the pregnancy with ds at 230lbs and didn't have any problems with my backside. I did have problems grooming "down there" and painting my toenails, but what pregnant woman doesn't? :winkwink:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thank you! haha :) I was thinking surely I can still do that part myself, but I started panicking because that is not a side of me I want my DH to see! I don't mind getting him to help me shave my legs but that will be about all I want to ask him :D


----------



## Bmama

Well...he is going to see that 'side' of you in labour :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

MollyNorwood said:


> This is going to sound like a strange question, but I'll ask anyway... any of you preggo ladies who have been pregnant and plus size previously, have you had to get help in the toilet from your partner/husband in the later stages of pregnancy?
> My MIL said something I felt was odd the other day along the lines that my DH may have to help me wipe my backside later on. I was like..."uh nope!"
> Got me thinking though as I am short and pretty stumpy! LOL

:haha: sorry huni this tickled me. I never had any problems wiping. trust me you will find a way lol. Although i do let DH help shave down there.. but wiping my bum i cut the line lol. Id rather invest in something to help than ask dh to do that.. but that might just be me :haha:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Bmama said:


> Well...he is going to see that 'side' of you in labour :haha:

Bahaha! Fair comment! haha :) Shhh I don't want to think about labor yet :shy:
I will be happy if I don't need his physical help until that point , I have already warned him he may see or SMELL things he doesn't want to during labor :haha:


----------



## MollyNorwood

sethsmummy said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> This is going to sound like a strange question, but I'll ask anyway... any of you preggo ladies who have been pregnant and plus size previously, have you had to get help in the toilet from your partner/husband in the later stages of pregnancy?
> My MIL said something I felt was odd the other day along the lines that my DH may have to help me wipe my backside later on. I was like..."uh nope!"
> Got me thinking though as I am short and pretty stumpy! LOL
> 
> :haha: sorry huni this tickled me. I never had any problems wiping. trust me you will find a way lol. Although i do let DH help shave down there.. but wiping my bum i cut the line lol. Id rather invest in something to help than ask dh to do that.. but that might just be me :haha:Click to expand...

Funny you say that, before I read everyone's comments I was wondering what may help me if I couldn't reach without asking for help... Like along the lines of those long rubbish grabber things that could hold the toilet paper while I attempted to use it to wipe..... Oh man I had no idea! Hahaha! 
Kind of reminds me of an episode of The Simpsons where Lisa imagines herself married to Ralph and she says "I'll wash myself with a rag on a stick" :haha:


----------



## maisie78

Last time I was approx 290lbs by the time I gave birth, had severe carpal tunnel and De Quervain's tendovinitis which meant OH pretty much had to dress me and I STILL managed to wipe myself. There is a line I just will not cross :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

MollyNorwood said:


> This is going to sound like a strange question, but I'll ask anyway... any of you preggo ladies who have been pregnant and plus size previously, have you had to get help in the toilet from your partner/husband in the later stages of pregnancy?
> My MIL said something I felt was odd the other day along the lines that my DH may have to help me wipe my backside later on. I was like..."uh nope!"
> Got me thinking though as I am short and pretty stumpy! LOL

If it gets to that point, there are personal aids for this type of situation. Amazon has something called, "Long Reach Comfort Wipe".

Years ago I was 100 pounds heavier than I am now and could still wipe myself. You'll be fine. Although, I'm not too sure I would be happy if my MIL made a comment like that. :winkwink::shy:


----------



## maisie78

JanetPlanet said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> This is going to sound like a strange question, but I'll ask anyway... any of you preggo ladies who have been pregnant and plus size previously, have you had to get help in the toilet from your partner/husband in the later stages of pregnancy?
> My MIL said something I felt was odd the other day along the lines that my DH may have to help me wipe my backside later on. I was like..."uh nope!"
> Got me thinking though as I am short and pretty stumpy! LOL
> 
> If it gets to that point, there are personal aids for this type of situation. Amazon has something called, "Long Reach Comfort Wipe".
> 
> Years ago I was 100 pounds heavier than I am now and could still wipe myself. You'll be fine. Although, I'm not too sure I would be happy if my MIL made a comment like that. :winkwink::shy:Click to expand...

I just HAD to have a look at one of these, interesting :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

I've been giggling about this all morning. It's a totally understandable concern...but it's still funny. :haha:


----------



## amyleigh89

Argh, got on the scales today and I've gained 10lb (different scales so could be out by a couple) since checking in apt 7weeks ago. I don't know how as I've been so sick... Although the food I have wanted hasn't been too healthy. Hopefully weight will even out again now that I'm feeling a bit better. It's really stressing me out!! X


----------



## sethsmummy

amyleigh89 said:


> Argh, got on the scales today and I've gained 10lb (different scales so could be out by a couple) since checking in apt 7weeks ago. I don't know how as I've been so sick... Although the food I have wanted hasn't been too healthy. Hopefully weight will even out again now that I'm feeling a bit better. It's really stressing me out!! X

try not stress out about it took much hun :hugs: And always use the same scaled from now if you can. I always Use my wii fit board :) thats what my booking app weight was taken on xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

amyleigh89 said:


> Argh, got on the scales today and I've gained 10lb (different scales so could be out by a couple) since checking in apt 7weeks ago. I don't know how as I've been so sick... Although the food I have wanted hasn't been too healthy. Hopefully weight will even out again now that I'm feeling a bit better. It's really stressing me out!! X

Don't let it get you down hun. Every meal is a new chance to eat better! Wow, I sound like a greeting card. lol


----------



## MamaLa

Bump anxiety has officially kicked in. I just want to be notably pregnant. And stop getting the omg you're carrying well which just means you're not showing at all. .


----------



## MollyNorwood

At what point have you been able to feel bubs kicks from the outside? I have felt kicks getting more and more stronger as the weeks have gone by but can't wait to have my DH feel it too


----------



## MamaLa

I started feeling them @ 22 weeks.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Today i had my 20 week scan. It went horribly because they couldn't see much. The sonographer didn't say it was because of my belly fat but I know that's got to be why. Bubs was moving around everywhere and the lady said she was happy with what she saw but because she couldn't get all measurements we have to go back in 2 weeks when the baby is a little bigger and try again. This is the second time this has happened, same thing at my 12 week scan. 
From now on if there are any more scans to do, I will book them a couple of weeks later than I normally would have so this doesn't happen again. 
Just disappointed as the dvd and a couple of pics she printed out are so crappy. Didn't help that the lady seemed new to what she was doing either. Sigh!


----------



## MamaLa

Lol, at least your LO was active, my LO was sleeping. Lol. I hope she's not a heavy sleeper like her dad. Lol. The sonographer had to shake my belly to make LO move. Lol. But she got all her measurements although it took forever, and she had the probe dug deep into my belly.


----------



## maisie78

This happened to me last time at my 12 week scan. This time I was 13+3 so managed to get the nt measurement. But my 20 week has been booked for when I will be 19+4 so thinking I might reschedule but I have my first gtt and an appointment with the anesthesiologist on the same day so that's a lot to reschedule. Not sure what to do.


----------



## MollyNorwood

maisie78 said:


> This happened to me last time at my 12 week scan. This time I was 13+3 so managed to get the nt measurement. But my 20 week has been booked for when I will be 19+4 so thinking I might reschedule but I have my first gtt and an appointment with the anesthesiologist on the same day so that's a lot to reschedule. Not sure what to do.

Only going off my experience I would reschedule if I were you. There is nothing more annoying than losing your time effort and money (and excitement!) on going for a scan where they may just need to call you back in a couple weeks later anyway.
The sonographer I saw even said she wishes that Dr's wouldn't say '20 week scan' etc as people tend to book them bang on that time where they have to turn a lot of people away for a re-book some time later when baby is a bit bigger and they can get all measurements.
I am still smarting from earlier and I can assure you had I realised this might happen again, I definitely would have not booked in until later in the month.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no im so sorry some of you have had bad experiences with your scans! Thankfully i had no problems with my 12 week scan this time so hopefully wont have a problem with my private gender scan or my anomoly scan (which is at 21+6). My sister never once had a problem with any of her scans either. I think it says more about the tech than your size tbh :hugs: xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

sethsmummy said:


> aww no im so sorry some of you have had bad experiences with your scans! Thankfully i had no problems with my 12 week scan this time so hopefully wont have a problem with my private gender scan or my anomoly scan (which is at 21+6). My sister never once had a problem with any of her scans either. I think it says more about the tech than your size tbh :hugs: xxx

Thank you :flower:
I think you are right about the tech, as when I went for my last scan (13+1) the tech I had then was awesome, we got the clearest ultrasound photos I had ever seen! She also spent the time getting all measurements so when I booked again for 2 weeks time, I booked a long appointment and have my fingers crossed it is my 13+1 lady.
Anyway decided now I am actually showing that I would finally post a pic of me from today at 20+5 :D
 



Attached Files:







me 002.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 30









me 005.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## emily3399

hi ladies im a bit early but please may I join the thread its soo lovely to see that im not alone in this plus size pregnancy... its also great to hear all your stories and see all of your pictures.... my bump does too seem to be gathering in the top half of my B belly im just hoping bottom B catches up soon :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi Emily! Of course you are welcome :D 
My bump was originally only making the bottom half of my B belly pop out some, and now the baby is bigger I found out yesterday it's head is just under where my hand is in the 1st pic above, and its bum and feet are just under my belly button.
I am finally only now starting to round out a bit- hopefully it will only be a couple more weeks until my belly button area totally pops forward too! 
It really is a big waiting game when you are anxious to LOOK pregnant not just more over weight than normal. haha :D


----------



## JanetPlanet

MollyNorwood said:


> Anyway decided now I am actually showing that I would finally post a pic of me from today at 20+5 :D

You look great Molly!


----------



## maisie78

Great bump Molly :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

fab bump hun! I have my fingers crossed you get the nice lady. Another thing that will help is drinking around 2 litres of water a day (or so i read on another forum from a post that an ultrasound tech put) as it helps increase your amniotic fluid to get a clearer picture <3 i started yesterday with 2 weeks to go.. still 1 litre to drink yet today and its 6:30pm lol. xx


----------



## MamaLa

I drink a 1.5L bottle of water while I am at work every day


----------



## MollyNorwood

Yeah I do tend to drink a good amount of water, but don't want to go overboard as I pee enough lately haha :) thanks for the tip though!


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi ladies, hope I join you all on this thread.. 

My Bmi is at 47 :( I lost 3 stone to fall pregnant and ive not gained any since being pregnant. MY midwife has been really lovely and supportive. 

However I had my 12 week scan last monday and well at the scan bit the sonographer seemed to give up before she started and said I wont be able to scan for NT due to your bmi... and then wrote on my notes scan was very difficult due to patients bmi... my scan picture was clear and i could see everything clearly on the screen.. 
the consultant who was very nice..has put me on low dose aspirin daily to prevent pre-eclampsia.. has anyone else been put on this?

Its my first baby incase you cant tell lol


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsLemon said:


> Hi ladies, hope I join you all on this thread..
> 
> My Bmi is at 47 :( I lost 3 stone to fall pregnant and ive not gained any since being pregnant. MY midwife has been really lovely and supportive.
> 
> However I had my 12 week scan last monday and well at the scan bit the sonographer seemed to give up before she started and said I wont be able to scan for NT due to your bmi... and then wrote on my notes scan was very difficult due to patients bmi... my scan picture was clear and i could see everything clearly on the screen..
> the consultant who was very nice..has put me on low dose aspirin daily to prevent pre-eclampsia.. has anyone else been put on this?
> 
> Its my first baby incase you cant tell lol

oh my gosh hun thats awful :hugs: so sorry she was such a cow! Seriously they shouldnt be in the job if they are like that! I was on it most of my last pregnancy and the start of this one.. iv just had to stop it a couple weeks ago as it was making me ill though. Its just a precaution :) xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

MrsLemon said:


> Hi ladies, hope I join you all on this thread..
> 
> My Bmi is at 47 :( I lost 3 stone to fall pregnant and ive not gained any since being pregnant. MY midwife has been really lovely and supportive.
> 
> However I had my 12 week scan last monday and well at the scan bit the sonographer seemed to give up before she started and said I wont be able to scan for NT due to your bmi... and then wrote on my notes scan was very difficult due to patients bmi... my scan picture was clear and i could see everything clearly on the screen..
> the consultant who was very nice..has put me on low dose aspirin daily to prevent pre-eclampsia.. has anyone else been put on this?
> 
> Its my first baby incase you cant tell lol

so sorry you had an awful experience :( I am also on low dose aspirin (75mg a day) due to my age & BMI - also on calcium and vitamin D supplements due to having twins x


----------



## maisie78

Mrslemon that's awful :( At my nt scan with dd they couldn't get the measurement but she did really try and she didn't say it was due to my bmi even though it did have to go on my notes. There is just no need to make us feel bad. This time I delayed my scan until 13+3 so they could get the measurement with baby being that bit bigger. 

I have been on 75mg of aspirin since my booking in appt and have been told to take it until 36 weeks. I am also on 5mg of folic acid and have just been given a prescription for the vit d but not got it yet.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Hey can I join?
I'm a UK 22/24.



MrsLemon said:


> Hi ladies, hope I join you all on this thread..
> 
> My Bmi is at 47 :( I lost 3 stone to fall pregnant and ive not gained any since being pregnant. MY midwife has been really lovely and supportive.
> 
> However I had my 12 week scan last monday and well at the scan bit the sonographer seemed to give up before she started and said I wont be able to scan for NT due to your bmi... and then wrote on my notes scan was very difficult due to patients bmi... my scan picture was clear and i could see everything clearly on the screen..
> the consultant who was very nice..has put me on low dose aspirin daily to prevent pre-eclampsia.. has anyone else been put on this?
> 
> Its my first baby incase you cant tell lol


I know that that feels like, I had exactly the same with my son and the sonographer was horrid to me, saying that it was my own fault for being as fat I was and that I was a disgrace. I went home and cried.

I know I have a high bmi and my body weight and shape isn't great but how is that any different to anyone else?

This time around it's different and I don't know why, I have a different sonographer this time around from when I had my son, but still, they didn't say the same things as what she did, I know on the scan report it says degraded image due to my bmi but at least they're nicer to me.

I think that they think we're bigger and most of us have our first, they can be like that to us because we deserve it -_-


----------



## Ashersmomma

MrsLemon said:


> Hi ladies, hope I join you all on this thread..
> 
> My Bmi is at 47 :( I lost 3 stone to fall pregnant and ive not gained any since being pregnant. MY midwife has been really lovely and supportive.
> 
> However I had my 12 week scan last monday and well at the scan bit the sonographer seemed to give up before she started and said I wont be able to scan for NT due to your bmi... and then wrote on my notes scan was very difficult due to patients bmi... my scan picture was clear and i could see everything clearly on the screen..
> the consultant who was very nice..has put me on low dose aspirin daily to prevent pre-eclampsia.. has anyone else been put on this?
> 
> Its my first baby incase you cant tell lol

What an awful woman! She definitely needs to try another job if she doesn't want to do hers properly! 
My BMI is 44 and they have never had a problem with my scans. Took her a just a minute to find the right spot(had to go off to my right side) but found baby, and saw everything perfectly. The only problem they've ever had with my weight was finding the heartbeat on Doppler. Had two nurses try forever! But they never said anything about my weight being the issue(although it wasn't so fun when they had me hold up my own fat roll :dohh: ) Of course my doctor came in and found it right away. :haha:


----------



## MrsLemon

thanks ladies. So nice to not be alone in dealing with all this.. 

IM so excited to be having a baby and I hate the way they are tainting part of the experience. My next appointment im going to try and be a bit thicker skinned .. my midwife told me to tell them.. 1 in 5 pregnant women are overweight so really they should be dealing with it better... I love her :)

so glad for a threat like this to read all your positive pregnancy moments and remind myself what its all about :D


----------



## maisie78

Welcome Crimson xx I cannot believe that woman said such horrible things to you. I would have made a formal complaint (or just punched her)! Cannot believe they think it is ok to treat people that way :(


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Thanks :)

My midwife is amazing, I had her with my son.
I told her about everything that happened and even she wasn't happy about it, but it looks like the sonographer has been sacked. I wasn't the first to complain about her apparently.


----------



## MamaLa

Just had appointment, and everything went well. Weight is going up but within normal limits per OB even though I am past that 15 lbs mark.


----------



## MollyNorwood

+It really makes me so angry when we are not treated like everyone else just because our body weight is higher than the average jo. 
Especially by those in positions where a good bed-side-manner is so important. They are not just dealing with pregnant women, they are dealing with VULNERABLE women. 
The last time I was treated like crap (my 12 week ultrasound) I didn't make a complaint about that particular tech and from now on I will. I mean, you would hope that there would be no other b!tches doing that job!

I am also taking: Elevit multivitamin (folic acid, calcium etc), Vitamin D, and a low dose asprin to help prevent pre-eclampsia. I wasn't deemed high risk for the pre-eclampsia but becasue my BMI is 45 they told me to take it as a preventative :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

The worst thing for me is it didn't stop, even after I had him :(


----------



## emily3399

my bmi is 47 ... ive managed to keep my weight at about a 4lb loss from my booking appointment but this is the heaviest I have ever been in my whole life so I am super concious about putting any more weight on, just need the sickness to pass so I can start being more active again.

My midwife has too been great and said that she doesn't want my exciting pregnancy tainted with weight etc and so far it has been but hopefully that will settle now ive had all my first initial appointments with consultants etc, I am having 2 deltaparin injections and 75mg of aspirin the 5mg of folic acid too.

I was really worries about my NT scan and weight been an issue but the sonographer was amazing and didn't say a single thing about my weight however when I laid on the bed I kind of lift my lower b belly before I was asked to but just by pulling it up with arms across my stomach.

Im really fed up about the weight situation I wanted to lose weight before I conceived to avoid this situation but I didn't so i knew it would happen but really fed up about the no bump and just looking fatter even more so because so many mums that I know from school found out about me been pregnant before end of term and so when I go back to school in September the mums that know are gna be expecting a bump and I wont have one :(

still not felt baby move yet either and with it been my 4th I figured if I were slimmer id have felt it by now..... having a major down day today can you tell lol x


----------



## JanetPlanet

emily3399 said:


> my bmi is 47 ... ive managed to keep my weight at about a 4lb loss from my booking appointment but this is the heaviest I have ever been in my whole life so I am super concious about putting any more weight on, just need the sickness to pass so I can start being more active again.
> 
> My midwife has too been great and said that she doesn't want my exciting pregnancy tainted with weight etc and so far it has been but hopefully that will settle now ive had all my first initial appointments with consultants etc, I am having 2 deltaparin injections and 75mg of aspirin the 5mg of folic acid too.
> 
> I was really worries about my NT scan and weight been an issue but the sonographer was amazing and didn't say a single thing about my weight however when I laid on the bed I kind of lift my lower b belly before I was asked to but just by pulling it up with arms across my stomach.
> 
> Im really fed up about the weight situation I wanted to lose weight before I conceived to avoid this situation but I didn't so i knew it would happen but really fed up about the no bump and just looking fatter even more so because so many mums that I know from school found out about me been pregnant before end of term and so when I go back to school in September the mums that know are gna be expecting a bump and I wont have one :(
> 
> still not felt baby move yet either and with it been my 4th I figured if I were slimmer id have felt it by now..... having a major down day today can you tell lol x

Awww, I'm so sorry you're having a rough day Emily.:hugs:

It's great that your midwife has a positive attitude.

I wish I was a lot smaller than I am now too.:nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

CrimsonZombie said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> My midwife is amazing, I had her with my son.
> I told her about everything that happened and even she wasn't happy about it, but it looks like the sonographer has been sacked. I wasn't the first to complain about her apparently.

im glad she was sacked hun 



MamaLa said:


> Just had appointment, and everything went well. Weight is going up but within normal limits per OB even though I am past that 15 lbs mark.

well done hun :D :wohoo: 



emily3399 said:


> my bmi is 47 ... ive managed to keep my weight at about a 4lb loss from my booking appointment but this is the heaviest I have ever been in my whole life so I am super concious about putting any more weight on, just need the sickness to pass so I can start being more active again.
> 
> My midwife has too been great and said that she doesn't want my exciting pregnancy tainted with weight etc and so far it has been but hopefully that will settle now ive had all my first initial appointments with consultants etc, I am having 2 deltaparin injections and 75mg of aspirin the 5mg of folic acid too.
> 
> I was really worries about my NT scan and weight been an issue but the sonographer was amazing and didn't say a single thing about my weight however when I laid on the bed I kind of lift my lower b belly before I was asked to but just by pulling it up with arms across my stomach.
> 
> Im really fed up about the weight situation I wanted to lose weight before I conceived to avoid this situation but I didn't so i knew it would happen but really fed up about the no bump and just looking fatter even more so because so many mums that I know from school found out about me been pregnant before end of term and so when I go back to school in September the mums that know are gna be expecting a bump and I wont have one :(
> 
> still not felt baby move yet either and with it been my 4th I figured if I were slimmer id have felt it by now..... having a major down day today can you tell lol x

sorry your having such a down day hun. Im big but i have a bump :) My eldest goes bk to nursery on the 25th and i bet they will all be asking if i know what im having and expecting a pretty bump :haha: i have a flump bump as i like to call it :haha: xx


----------



## maisie78

Flump bump lol :)

Hope you are feeling a bit better today Emily. It's not necessarily your weight preventing you feeling baby. It could just been their position. I have been feeling this little one for a few weeks and our bmi's are the same x


----------



## emily3399

feeling a bit better today we had been to the seaside had fish chips icecream etc so think I was feeling frumpy. Im back healthy eating today so trying to get back on the happy train :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm glad as well but the appointments I've had so far, all of them say I have a low laying baby so that's why I look a bit bigger than normal. I still feel a bit sick though :/


----------



## Jenna132

Im a size 20/22, im currently 17 weeks and i felt a few flutters at 14/15 but nothing much since. I had a private scan to find out its a little girl (yay!) and everything was fine she was moving like mad and was the perfect size im just getting worried and desperate to feel her move properly! 

When did everybody start feeling movement? 
Feeling abit low and abit fed up of my midwife :(

Edit: this is my first baba after 4 years ttc!


----------



## lukegomez

......


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Jenna132 said:


> Im a size 20/22, im currently 17 weeks and i felt a few flutters at 14/15 but nothing much since. I had a private scan to find out its a little girl (yay!) and everything was fine she was moving like mad and was the perfect size im just getting worried and desperate to feel her move properly!
> 
> When did everybody start feeling movement?
> Feeling abit low and abit fed up of my midwife :(
> 
> Edit: this is my first baba after 4 years ttc!


Congrats on joining team :pink: and her being your first after 4 years of TTC :D

Don't worry, she'll move, with her being your first, it's normal to be worried, I was the same with my DS. I didn't feel him move properly until about 23-24 weeks.
Now, my DD won't stop moving around and I felt her about 15 weeks.

Feeling low will pass and oh, what's wrong, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Jenna132

Thank you hun i need reassurance im just desperate to feel her properly moving :( my midwife was awful on my booking appointment she was really judgemental and i lterally felt like a child being told off :( i saw the midwife at the obesity clinic at the hospital and she was brilliant! Very supportive but i have an appointment coming up with my own midwife and i feel sick thinking about seeing her again :(


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I had one just like your midwife, they think 'cause they're in a "better" position than us, they can look down their nose at us.
Things have calmed down this time around.
Makes me think that they think it's all right to treat us this way because it's out first :/


----------



## Jenna132

I never though of that :) i actually cried in the appointment im just so anxious now about seeing her :(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Jenna132 said:


> Im a size 20/22, im currently 17 weeks and i felt a few flutters at 14/15 but nothing much since. I had a private scan to find out its a little girl (yay!) and everything was fine she was moving like mad and was the perfect size im just getting worried and desperate to feel her move properly!
> 
> When did everybody start feeling movement?
> Feeling abit low and abit fed up of my midwife :(
> 
> Edit: this is my first baba after 4 years ttc!


Sounds like myself. I've been really nervous a lot lately because I haven't really felt movement. I felt the baby move a couple of weeks ago and nothing since. I have two more weeks until my next scan and I'm terrified thinking something is wrong. This is my first also after ttc 8yrs. I really hope I'm team pink also, wanted a girl so long, but happy none the less for finally getting this blessing.


----------



## sethsmummy

the best thing to do wiht these midwives is to put them in their place (in a nice way) 

if they start about your weight then just say something along the lines of "look i know i am bigger than your average woman but that doesnt give you he right to treat me with any less respect and the stress you are causing me is not good for my pregnancy" xx


----------



## emily3399

I was quite blunt but polite about my weight my midwife weighed me and then looked at me disearningly and said bmi 48, I said I know it is bad and I know the risks my mum had a severe stroke and my dad had a heart attack and I have tried all my life to lose weight I was seeing dietecians at the age of 7 and I got a bit emotional and said I am the weight I am but not through ignorance or lack of trying and she was really nice about it and just said we need to keep an extra eye on me and make sure that me and baby are ok. we discussed weight management etc and agreed that if I can maintain my weight that's great but since my booking appointment nearly 5-6 weeks ago ive lost 7lbs so im happy with that when the last tri comes and weight gain becomes more It gives me some lee-way. 

With regards to feeling baby move I haven't felt mine yet, I don't remember when I felt my 1st or 2nd but I remember with my 3rd asking the midwife at 19 weeks why I hadn't felt baby move yet and she just said that maybe because I was on the larger side but I was nearly 3 stone lighter than I am now so god knows when I will feel this little bean lol x


----------



## Jenna132

Thanks for the support ladies :) I wish i had said something at the appointment but i was so nervous and my first ever meeting with a midwife i felt like a bad mum already :( but brilliant news i have been assigned a new midwife as mine has moved on woohoo!!! She sounds lovely and i will have the courage to tell her if she treats me like the old one :) we have a maternity obestity clinic here and i saw a midwife there who was lovely and she understands wants me to start up SW again so im happy :) 

As feeling movements i had a bubbly feeling this morning that i mistook for hunger im wondering if that could be little un?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm lucky i think that my midwife is also a larger lady she has been great and has never mentioned my weight other than when i asked if i could remain at slimming world she said yes but no dieting just healthy eating :thumbup: (gained 17lbs so far lol i think it's safe to say i'm not dieting lol)


----------



## MrsLemon

my consultant gave me full permission to restart slimming world too :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I think Slimming world is about the only midwife approved slimming club out there - it's great, it's just a shame i have no desire to stick to it at the moment :nope: I just want to eat constantly and have to as i'm always hungry and it's always the naughty stuff i nibble on :dohh:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Jenna132 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies :) I wish i had said something at the appointment but i was so nervous and my first ever meeting with a midwife i felt like a bad mum already :( but brilliant news i have been assigned a new midwife as mine has moved on woohoo!!! She sounds lovely and i will have the courage to tell her if she treats me like the old one :) we have a maternity obestity clinic here and i saw a midwife there who was lovely and she understands wants me to start up SW again so im happy :)
> 
> As feeling movements i had a bubbly feeling this morning that i mistook for hunger im wondering if that could be little un?

I bet you're over the moon with you're new midwife :D

That could well be your little one moving, it can feel like butterflies/gas/hungry rumble :3

As for all the support, it's no problem, that's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## Jenna132

Thamks crimson I know and i feel abit stronger now im furthur along to stand up for myself if need be :) i hope it is im really inpatient! And thanks hun its lovely to have other 'plus size' mummies and mummies to be to talk to and no judgement! Lol :)! 

And shells i just read your amazing signature you are obviously very strong! And twins amazing ! I am also ravenous and trying to be healthy! Haha :)

Edit: as i was typing i had some amazing bubbles hoping this is bubba!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww thanks Jenna. It's been a very long and painful journey to get here today and I'm so thankful everyday i wake up and they are still with me. I had times when getting out of bed to face the day was a struggle but I never let it beat me i armed myself with knowledge and used it wisely ;) Now the fight was totally worth it :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenna132 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies :) I wish i had said something at the appointment but i was so nervous and my first ever meeting with a midwife i felt like a bad mum already :( but brilliant news i have been assigned a new midwife as mine has moved on woohoo!!! She sounds lovely and i will have the courage to tell her if she treats me like the old one :) we have a maternity obestity clinic here and i saw a midwife there who was lovely and she understands wants me to start up SW again so im happy :)
> 
> As feeling movements i had a bubbly feeling this morning that i mistook for hunger im wondering if that could be little un?

YES those bubbles will be baby :cloud9: at first its like little bubbles, then little flutters.. then you get the tiny kicks that build into the crippling ones that make you run for the loo :haha: 

I am super glad you have a new midwife :hugs: I hope she is really nice hun. I was offered slimming world at my booking in appointment but i just looked at the midwife lol... thats not something id go to as ours is very very busy and a lot of them are already slim :blush: i'd feel like a heffer next to half of them. I have a Wii fit wich i use to weigh myself at least once a week and its helping greatly. Im also drinking 2 litres of water a day which really helps :D (and is also really good for helping get a clearer scan apprently) 



xxshellsxx said:


> Awww thanks Jenna. It's been a very long and painful journey to get here today and I'm so thankful everyday i wake up and they are still with me. I had times when getting out of bed to face the day was a struggle but I never let it beat me i armed myself with knowledge and used it wisely ;) Now the fight was totally worth it :)

:hugs: What a long journey you've had hun. Im glad that you have little twinnies snuggling in there <3 <3


AFM - i weighed myself the other day and i was 20 stone 6lb.. so only 2lb off what i was at :bfp: I'm very happy with myself.. just need to keep it up :haha: I look forward to the first weigh in after baby is born if i keep this up :D 

I have my gender scan this weekend.. i cant wait.. but nervous for if they mention my weight lol


----------



## Jenna132

Sethsmummy I didn't quote because it would be a big quote :) thank you very much :) and I hope so see her Monday :) I'm hoping to loose when give birth gonna get stuck in with excersing more there's an aquanatal class near me can't wait to go! Lol 

Have you got much of a bump going on? You are so close to my due date! Lol I am
Carrying really high so I'm quite swollen up top but I just look fatter haha :) and the sonographers I've seen have been really nice not said a word! What would you like? We had a private scan and we found it it was a little girl !


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenna132 said:


> Sethsmummy I didn't quote because it would be a big quote :) thank you very much :) and I hope so see her Monday :) I'm hoping to loose when give birth gonna get stuck in with excersing more there's an aquanatal class near me can't wait to go! Lol
> 
> Have you got much of a bump going on? You are so close to my due date! Lol I am
> Carrying really high so I'm quite swollen up top but I just look fatter haha :) and the sonographers I've seen have been really nice not said a word! What would you like? We had a private scan and we found it it was a little girl !

awww congratulations hun! I really really want a girl... we find out Saturday at our private 3D scan :dance: i have a strong feeling its going to be our 3rd little boy though. 

Erm i know i have a bump going on but someone who doesnt know me will just think im extra fat :haha: Im hoping for a big loss when baby is first born to spur me on into loosing more. I really would love to maintain throughout the whole pregnancy.. although i know thats not realistic unless i can get out more and do some more walking.. although that shouldnt be a problem soon as dS1 is back at nursery from next week so lots and lots of walking then. 
Im glad yours have all been nice. The one i had this time for my 12 week scan didnt mention my weight and she was really nice apologising because she had to dig in a bit to see baby.. but she was so nice about it.. although she could have just asked me to lift the flab :haha: I wouldnt have been offended. I did it for the midwife when she was trying to find te HB.. but now i have found it when i lie on my right side.. so easy to find so the mw will think im crazy when i lie on my side when she sees me next :haha: 

I really hope your appoinntment goes well hun and shes really nice :D Nobody deserves a cow as a midwife.


----------



## emily3399

jenna- great news you've got a new midwife you can look forward to your appointments and be excited about them which is exactly how you should feel, congratulations on your baby girl too... :) 

this is embarrassing as ive never been this heavy in my life but at my booking appointment I was 22stone 5lb but im currently weighing at 21stone 12/13 so hoping to keep it down xx


----------



## Jenna132

Thanks emily and sethsmummy Ive only been asked to lift up my belly by the private sonographer but she was really nice anyway :) and oh yes lots of digging and pushing to find baby! :baby:

Sethsmummy have you had a private scan before ? They are ace! We really enjoyed ours and were so glad we did it and have a DVD of the scan so my mum could see her granddaughter :cloud9:
When is your due date if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## sethsmummy

I've never had a private one before this is my first and last lol. I can't wait.. I'm due 15th jan unless I have another planned section.

Emily, try not worry too much. There's not much difference between us :)


----------



## maisie78

Glad you have a new mw Jenna your last one sounded like a cow!

Good luck for Saturday Sethsmummy. We had a private scan with dd and it was lovely. Won't be having one this time since we already know bubs is a boy.

Emily try not to stress too much about your weight. You have lost a bit so clearly trying your best to keep the weight off and no one can ask for more than that.

AFM not much to report. Not losing any more weight but not gaining either and am currently 10lbs lighter than when I got my bfp. Had a mw appointment this week but nothing exciting didn't even try the doppler since I am feeling movement. He is getting very active though and I have had loads of flutters this afternoon and even :)

Carrying dd around is getting to be more of a challenge though. Due to her blindness she is still not walking so has to be carried everywhere and it is so exhausting. Thankfully oh works from home so I can.usually get him to carry her for me. Does make me worried about how I am going to manage later on though.


----------



## waiting2c

I know what you mean maisie, my 2 yr old has cerebral palsy and can't support his own weight so has to be carried everywhere. I am starting to struggle with lifting him around now so am quite scared about what will be like at the end. Do you get much support from outside organizations? 

Well done to you other ladies who have managed to weigh in at less or around your weight at bfp, I think I have put on like 4kg so far and am only supposed to do between 5 and 9 all up. Not eating that badly anymore either. Hoping it settles down soon or my midwife will tell me off :( she is nice about it though.


----------



## maisie78

waiting2c said:


> I know what you mean maisie, my 2 yr old has cerebral palsy and can't support his own weight so has to be carried everywhere. I am starting to struggle with lifting him around now so am quite scared about what will be like at the end. Do you get much support from outside organizations?

We are getting support but nothing that can.help me with this. I asked one of our support workers yesterday if there was any sort of aids I could use in the home but she said they won't even look at that sort of thing until she is over 17kg, she's 13kg now so no chance before this baby is born. Going to speak to her physio as she is not seeing her nearly enough in my opinion and ask that she starts working with dd more intensely to try and get her mobile asap. It's not that she can't do it she just doesn't have the confidence.

What about you? Do you get much support? I see our children are not that far apart in age x


----------



## waiting2c

We get good support in terms of Physio and language therapies but nothing as yet in terms of carrying him around, I am going to ask for a social worker to do a review to see if there is anything they can do. Scared of ending up having to have a c section this time as I wouldn't be able to look after him at all for 6 weeks.

Yes I see they are quite close :) and even closer this time around lol!! 

How are you finding this pregnancy?


----------



## sethsmummy

morning ladies. Maisie and waiting i hope you ladies can get some extra support to help you out <3 

Did my weekly weigh in this morning.. bfp weight was 20 stone 4lb... 18 week weigh in 20 stone 6lb. :D only a 2lb gain so far :D xx


----------



## maisie78

waiting2c said:


> We get good support in terms of Physio and language therapies but nothing as yet in terms of carrying him around, I am going to ask for a social worker to do a review to see if there is anything they can do. Scared of ending up having to have a c section this time as I wouldn't be able to look after him at all for 6 weeks.
> 
> Yes I see they are quite close :) and even closer this time around lol!!
> 
> How are you finding this pregnancy?

To be honest I am finding it really difficult. I know my weight and age will not be helping but I am just so tired all of the time. I feel dreadful today and am back at work on earlies tomorrow. I have no idea how I am going to manage. I have even taken to co-sleeping with dd and oh has been sleeping on the pull out bed in her room just so I don't have to get up to her in the night. It has made things a little easier but I do worry that when the time comes I will never get her back in to her own bed. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Just an update, I felt bubs move from the outside at 22 weeks! DH also felt bubs moving it was so amazing :D I thought that due to my weight it would be a lot longer, but lying down in bed was the way to go :) Pretty happy! woohoo :D


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, it's been a while. I finally get my gender scan on Friday. I'm a little concerned, I'll be five months in a week in a half and still haven't gained any weight. Last month my dr said I should gain a half a pound a week. Are any of you still not gaining?


----------



## Selaphyna

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while. I finally get my gender scan on Friday. I'm a little concerned, I'll be five months in a week in a half and still haven't gained any weight. Last month my dr said I should gain a half a pound a week. Are any of you still not gaining?

I'm 28w3d, and still 2lbs less than my prepregnancy weight. Doctor isn't concerned, as LO is right on track.


----------



## sethsmummy

MollyNorwood said:


> Just an update, I felt bubs move from the outside at 22 weeks! DH also felt bubs moving it was so amazing :D I thought that due to my weight it would be a lot longer, but lying down in bed was the way to go :) Pretty happy! woohoo :D

congratulations hun! <3 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while. I finally get my gender scan on Friday. I'm a little concerned, I'll be five months in a week in a half and still haven't gained any weight. Last month my dr said I should gain a half a pound a week. Are any of you still not gaining?

i wouldnt worry too much hun. when your bigger its ok to maintain your weight... it means your loosing weight whilst the baby is putting it on so its fine. Im 19 weeks tomorrow and 2lb up from pre-preg weight. 


I had a private 3d scan on Saturday and i have to say was really dissapointed in my experience. The woman judged as soon as she looked at me and didnt put any effort into looking at the baby properly! she was also rude. then made us go for a walk.. when we went back in she was better but still not the best. She didnt push down on my tummy even though i told her she would need to like the tech at my 12 week scan. We got some pics.. but she couldnt 100% say its a boy although thats her best guess. so atm we are team :blue:
 



Attached Files:







10609070_10152674820480329_723419313_n.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6









10609204_10152674821865329_1766445276_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5









10614000_10152674820680329_964501373_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









10615865_10152674819905329_1530789669_n.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maisie78

Have you complained? Those scans aren't cheap and you should get your monies worth. I had a private gender scan at 16+3 with dd and the tech was lovely. Really thorough and made sure she got the best shot to be sure dd was a girl. If you complain they should offer you another with a different tech xx

Congratulations on being team blue though ;) xx Is he sacking his thumb in that last shot? Very cute!!


----------



## maisie78

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while. I finally get my gender scan on Friday. I'm a little concerned, I'll be five months in a week in a half and still haven't gained any weight. Last month my dr said I should gain a half a pound a week. Are any of you still not gaining?

I wouldn't worry hun. As Sethsmummy says it means you are losing weight which is fine when bigger as long as baby is growing fine. I lost 11lbs initially when I found out and have only gained 1lb back. Baby is doing just fine judging by how much he is swimming about in there :)


----------



## sethsmummy

unfortunately theres only one tech there so i wouldnt want to go back. I paid £85 for my scan plus £30 for travel costs (bus/tain/taxi). :( Im hoping its not her who does my anomoly scan (aain we dont get a choice at our hospital but if it is her and she does the same i will tell her there and then and make a complaint) xx


----------



## maisie78

That's rubbish! Did you have it privately at the hospital then? I've not heard of that before. I assumed you could have them at places like babybond.


----------



## sethsmummy

no it wasnt in my hospital but the woman told me she works at my hospital sometimes doing the anomoly scans :dohh: IT was at a private place called First Peek Baby Scanning in Carlisle.


----------



## emily3399

sethsmummy- oh im sorry to hear you had an unpleasant experience I had a similar experience with dd2 I complained so many times that I ended up having about 3 scans as they kept messing up. Congratulations on the team blue ive seen lots of team blues but save a team blue for me please ladies lol... its still early for me but im still at a pre-pregnancy loss of 5lbs. My consultant said hee was happy for me to lose weight but my midwife said to maintain but I do want to lose so I have a bigger loss when I deliver :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sethm- sorry your scan went bad. Im always paranoid as to how mine is going to go. My first ones with my RE were great, but once I went to my ob, it was painful. The tech was nice, but she kept pressing really hard trying to get baby to move and it hurt. She tried for like an hour and no luck. Called in another tech that tried for maybe 2 mins, still no luck. After all that we still only got crappy pics. Needless to say, I'm hoping Friday's scan is much better with a better tech, or I will be complaining.


----------



## MollyNorwood

I went for my 20 week scan when I was 20+4 thinking they would be able to see what they needed to see.... Nope. Here a scan is almost $300 so even though she couldn't see what she needed (not only was she not looking hard enough, she was reading off a paper what she was supposed to be looking for so she was inexperienced) I still had to pay for it. They told me I had to come back in 2 weeks but I refused to pay the same again so luckily they only charged me $10 when I went back a couple of days ago.
The woman I had this time was thorough and robotic, she got everything seen to and wasn't judging me but she pushed so hard with the ultrasound device my Tummy bled a bit on one side :(
Not really her fault though, she had to get the measurements- I already told them I wasn't coming back a third time for the same scan!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh ladies big hugs for everyone :hugs: I dont mind the pushing down they had to with my 12 week scan and she kept apologising but i would much rather they do that and put the effort in to get what they need than to just not be arsed at all. I always get tender after a scan just now.. even after the gender scan i was sore for a couple days and she hadnt even pressed down. :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

I'm the same, don't mind them pressing down as long as they get what they need. I do ask for extra gel now though after an early scan at 7 weeks left my tummy cracked and bleeding :( I always end up feeling bruised for a day or 2.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow.. ours always plaster you with gel :haha: takes a LOT of paper towel to clean up afterwards lol. xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Ladies!

I hurt my back last week. And I've been so tired lately that I haven't been around, but I feel a bit better today.:happydance:

I am so angry about how sonographers and midwives etc. have treated some of you. Sonographers are trained to deal with bodies of all shapes and sizes and if they can't or won't get good images, that's shows a complete lack of skill on their part. Yes, it may be harder to get good images, but that's no excuse for them to be lazy and useless. Not only would I complain, but I would also refuse to pay for a useless cow insulting me! Give me their phone numbers, I'll have a good go at them!:haha:

I've actually been shocked at how nice everyone has been to me. Not only am I fluffy, but I'm super old too. But not one ugly comment to my face yet! I have had some rude things said about my age in another forum that were pretty upsetting:cry:...I can't imagine saying stuff like that to anyone.

I've felt flutters since about 16 weeks, but now I feel actual kicks! My husband still can't feel anything on the outside - he can hardly wait!

Hope everyone's having a great day.:flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no that must have been horrid hun im glad your feeling a bit better!! 

omg i cant believe people were mean about your age!! for goodness sake i am getting so sick of some people lately... why on earth they think its ok to slag someone off is beyond me! i want to slap them all. seen a few on this forum lately who think its ok to be horrible! xx


----------



## Amythyst

HI!!! I'm a little early (I took a sneak peek at the second trimester board) but I will (hopefully) be "in this crowd" in the next few weeks! :D

I am also "fluffy". A bit fluffier than some of you... I dunno what my BMI is but I'm 319 pounds right now. At my worst I was 365 and over the last 5 years or so I was able to get down to where I am now. Back in May, I had started doing weight watchers and doing weight training and had taken off about 20 pounds when oops, I missed my period! :D We had been TTC for quite a number of years so, I wasn't really expecting to get pregnant quite this soon after starting weight watchers.

I've had two ultra sounds so far and I am due for my 12 NT scan I guess in the next week or so. After reading your stories about evil technicians it made me a little nervous. :) I have had 2 ultra sounds so far and one really awesome one today where I got a beautiful 3d picture: https://www.cputrwz.com/images/Baby3d.jpg 

So, I'm hoping I'll be ok when they do my scan. The tech today did vaginal pictures as well as on the tummy pictures and didn't seem to have any issues. She did push kinda hard a few times but nothing that was painful. The funny thing was that one time she pushed and the baby actually jumped and we saw it on the monitor, like we had scared it. :D

Hopefully you don't mind me joining your thread a tad early. :D I'm jealous of your bumps ... right now I just look and feel really fat. I'm at the smallest weight I've been in many years but I just feel so huge. I don't have an official bump yet but my upper stomach is getting pushed up from my uterus expanding, so my upper tummy is sticking out and it makes me look really bizarre.

My only worry is getting pre-eclampsia as I already have high blood pressure (controlled with meds) and they found protein in my urine ...but my OB nurse didn't seem to be concerned about it at all.

Anyhoo, I enjoyed reading a lot of your stories and hope to share with you guys going forward. :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> HI!!! I'm a little early (I took a sneak peek at the second trimester board) but I will (hopefully) be "in this crowd" in the next few weeks! :D
> 
> I am also "fluffy". A bit fluffier than some of you... I dunno what my BMI is but I'm 319 pounds right now. At my worst I was 365 and over the last 5 years or so I was able to get down to where I am now. Back in May, I had started doing weight watchers and doing weight training and had taken off about 20 pounds when oops, I missed my period! :D We had been TTC for quite a number of years so, I wasn't really expecting to get pregnant quite this soon after starting weight watchers.
> 
> I've had two ultra sounds so far and I am due for my 12 NT scan I guess in the next week or so. After reading your stories about evil technicians it made me a little nervous. :) I have had 2 ultra sounds so far and one really awesome one today where I got a beautiful 3d picture:
> 
> Hopefully you don't mind me joining your thread a tad early. :D I'm jealous of your bumps ... right now I just look and feel really fat. I'm at the smallest weight I've been in many years but I just feel so huge. I don't have an official bump yet but my upper stomach is getting pushed up from my uterus expanding, so my upper tummy is sticking out and it makes me look really bizarre.
> 
> My only worry is getting pre-eclampsia as I already have high blood pressure (controlled with meds) and they found protein in my urine ...but my OB nurse didn't seem to be concerned about it at all.
> 
> Anyhoo, I enjoyed reading a lot of your stories and hope to share with you guys going forward. :)

Congrats and Welcome Amythyst! 

ADORABLE ultrasound pic!!

I don't show at all yet, but I have the same upper stomach sticking out thing. I look pretty weird - or weirder than usual I should say. :winkwink:


----------



## maisie78

Jane I can't believe people on this forum have been rude about your age, how awful for you :(

Welcome amethyst and congratulations :) That picture is awesome!!


----------



## MollyNorwood

maisie78 said:


> Jane I can't believe people on this forum have been rude about your age, how awful for you :(
> 
> Welcome amethyst and congratulations :) That picture is awesome!!

I agree! Jane some people are so moronic they have nothing better to say than insults...and of all the things to pick on! Your age!? :growlmad:

Amethyst what a great scan of bubs! Congratulations on your pregnancy, and welcome to our thread! :) I hope you continue to get great ultrasound techs :thumbup:
Here is an image of our baby's face from our last ultrasound (bubs eyes are closed, its a bit blurry but I love it!!!)
 



Attached Files:







20weeks 1003.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 10









20weeks1004.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CrimsonZombie

JanetPlanet said:


> Amythyst said:
> 
> 
> HI!!! I'm a little early (I took a sneak peek at the second trimester board) but I will (hopefully) be "in this crowd" in the next few weeks! :D
> 
> I am also "fluffy". A bit fluffier than some of you... I dunno what my BMI is but I'm 319 pounds right now. At my worst I was 365 and over the last 5 years or so I was able to get down to where I am now. Back in May, I had started doing weight watchers and doing weight training and had taken off about 20 pounds when oops, I missed my period! :D We had been TTC for quite a number of years so, I wasn't really expecting to get pregnant quite this soon after starting weight watchers.
> 
> I've had two ultra sounds so far and I am due for my 12 NT scan I guess in the next week or so. After reading your stories about evil technicians it made me a little nervous. :) I have had 2 ultra sounds so far and one really awesome one today where I got a beautiful 3d picture:
> 
> Hopefully you don't mind me joining your thread a tad early. :D I'm jealous of your bumps ... right now I just look and feel really fat. I'm at the smallest weight I've been in many years but I just feel so huge. I don't have an official bump yet but my upper stomach is getting pushed up from my uterus expanding, so my upper tummy is sticking out and it makes me look really bizarre.
> 
> My only worry is getting pre-eclampsia as I already have high blood pressure (controlled with meds) and they found protein in my urine ...but my OB nurse didn't seem to be concerned about it at all.
> 
> Anyhoo, I enjoyed reading a lot of your stories and hope to share with you guys going forward. :)
> 
> Congrats and Welcome Amythyst!
> 
> ADORABLE ultrasound pic!!
> 
> I don't show at all yet, but I have the same upper stomach sticking out thing. I look pretty weird - or weirder than usual I should say. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I have the weird upper stomach thing too, mainly because it's a pain to shift from having my DS but I still love him and he's worth every bit of it.

I think they always find something about us to have snide little comments about, it's annoying after a while :growlmad:
But, I find it weird, if our weight is such an "issue" how come we have some pretty amazingly clear ultrasound pictures between us?

Congratulations and welcome Amythyst, that ultrasound picture is so cute ^.^

MollyNorwood: Awww! How cute are those pictures? :3


----------



## sethsmummy

welcome Amythyst!! That scan picture is just amazing! I hope they manage to keep your bp under control hun. :hugs: 

Molly your also are amazing. 

urgh now i really hate the woman who did mine! seeing your pics just proves she couldn be bothered! xx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

sethsmummy said:


> welcome Amythyst!! That scan picture is just amazing! I hope they manage to keep your bp under control hun. :hugs:
> 
> Molly your also are amazing.
> 
> urgh now i really hate the woman who did mine! seeing your pics just proves she couldn be bothered! xx

Sounds a lot like the one who did the ones with DS, blaming my weight for the problem.
Funny thing is, I'm slightly bigger now than what I was when I was expecting my DS, and the sonographer had no problems getting pictures.

Seems like a lot of them don't want to bother because of our body weight :growlmad:


----------



## emily3399

Hi ladies, I had an absolutely horrific day yesterday I woke up to find I was bleeding I was horrified spoke to my mw who referred me to the hospital...everything has turned out ok my cervix is closed and heard babies heartbeat on a Doppler which was amazing even more so under the circumstances... turns out I have a really bad infection and my deltaparin injections just made the bleed worse... so on a course of antibiotics and praying for no more scares like that again. Really looking forward to feeling my little tink so that at least if anything does happen again il be able to feel baby moving. Now im on bedrest for a few days so going to enjoy chilling out and trying to relax x


----------



## CrimsonZombie

emily3399 said:


> Hi ladies, I had an absolutely horrific day yesterday I woke up to find I was bleeding I was horrified spoke to my mw who referred me to the hospital...everything has turned out ok my cervix is closed and heard babies heartbeat on a Doppler which was amazing even more so under the circumstances... turns out I have a really bad infection and my deltaparin injections just made the bleed worse... so on a course of antibiotics and praying for no more scares like that again. Really looking forward to feeling my little tink so that at least if anything does happen again il be able to feel baby moving. Now im on bedrest for a few days so going to enjoy chilling out and trying to relax x

I had bleeding with this current LO, it's really scary :(
By the time I got the the hospital, the EPAU was shut so I got sent home with an appointment, spent a while night hardly sleeping, being worried to an extreme extent and my DH, bless him, he was getting it all.
Had a scan, LO was fine, turns out I have a low lying placenta (which remained undiscovered) until my 20 week scan.

I know what you went through.

Glad everything is okay for you though :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

emily3399 said:


> Hi ladies, I had an absolutely horrific day yesterday I woke up to find I was bleeding I was horrified spoke to my mw who referred me to the hospital...everything has turned out ok my cervix is closed and heard babies heartbeat on a Doppler which was amazing even more so under the circumstances... turns out I have a really bad infection and my deltaparin injections just made the bleed worse... so on a course of antibiotics and praying for no more scares like that again. Really looking forward to feeling my little tink so that at least if anything does happen again il be able to feel baby moving. Now im on bedrest for a few days so going to enjoy chilling out and trying to relax x

How terrifying! I'm glad you and baby are ok. It's good they caught your infection and are treating it.

Take it easy!:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

emily3399 said:


> Hi ladies, I had an absolutely horrific day yesterday I woke up to find I was bleeding I was horrified spoke to my mw who referred me to the hospital...everything has turned out ok my cervix is closed and heard babies heartbeat on a Doppler which was amazing even more so under the circumstances... turns out I have a really bad infection and my deltaparin injections just made the bleed worse... so on a course of antibiotics and praying for no more scares like that again. Really looking forward to feeling my little tink so that at least if anything does happen again il be able to feel baby moving. Now im on bedrest for a few days so going to enjoy chilling out and trying to relax x

oh my gosh hun so sorry you had this scare. I am glad you and baby are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## proxy bump

emily3399 said:


> Hi ladies, I had an absolutely horrific day yesterday I woke up to find I was bleeding I was horrified spoke to my mw who referred me to the hospital...everything has turned out ok my cervix is closed and heard babies heartbeat on a Doppler which was amazing even more so under the circumstances... turns out I have a really bad infection and my deltaparin injections just made the bleed worse... so on a course of antibiotics and praying for no more scares like that again. Really looking forward to feeling my little tink so that at least if anything does happen again il be able to feel baby moving. Now im on bedrest for a few days so going to enjoy chilling out and trying to relax x


Eek!
Im so sorry! I would of had a mini stroke if that was me. Im so glad they caught it and baby was fine. Everything becomes so scary when youre pregnant.

I was almost hit by a car while walking to work myself as I was halfway through a cross walk because some guy decided I wasnt walking fast enough. -_-


----------



## maisie78

emily3399 said:


> Hi ladies, I had an absolutely horrific day yesterday I woke up to find I was bleeding I was horrified spoke to my mw who referred me to the hospital...everything has turned out ok my cervix is closed and heard babies heartbeat on a Doppler which was amazing even more so under the circumstances... turns out I have a really bad infection and my deltaparin injections just made the bleed worse... so on a course of antibiotics and praying for no more scares like that again. Really looking forward to feeling my little tink so that at least if anything does happen again il be able to feel baby moving. Now im on bedrest for a few days so going to enjoy chilling out and trying to relax x

That must have been terrifying Emily. I had a lot of bleeding at the beginning with this baby too and I remember that feeling when I first saw the blood so big hugs xx Glad everything is fine with baby and I hope the antibiotics get to work quickly xx


----------



## maisie78

proxy bump said:


> I was almost hit by a car while walking to work myself as I was halfway through a cross walk because some guy decided I wasnt walking fast enough. -_-

What a moron!! Hope you are ok xx


----------



## proxy bump

maisie78 said:


> proxy bump said:
> 
> 
> I was almost hit by a car while walking to work myself as I was halfway through a cross walk because some guy decided I wasnt walking fast enough. -_-
> 
> What a moron!! Hope you are ok xxClick to expand...

Yes, im ok. SO is a little mad at me. He used to worry when I went on walks before I was pregnant and now more or less forbids it due to our lovely lack of sidewalks and a**hat drivers.

Personally I was furious at the man. If I hadnt been pregnant or on my way to work I would of turned around and keyed his car. But I just looked over and kept going at the same pace I was going at.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi ladies, I hope nobody minds me sneaking in a few days early. Everyone in the March due dates thread is great, but it's nice to have a more focused group that's likely to face the same things I will. I'm pregnant with my first :) I managed to lose about 40lbs before getting pregnant, but of course now that's on hold. I'm about 60lbs over my ideal weight still.

Everyone has been nice so far. The midwife mentioned my weight at my first appointment and we discussed weight gain goals, but she wasn't a jerk about it. I'll be cycling through four midwives and I don't even know how many ultrasound techs, so I hope the trend continues. Even my mother hasn't said anything about my weight, which is some kind of miracle ;)

Right now, I'm just trying to keep healthy and stick as well as I can to the weight gain suggestions for my weight. I'm a pound or two over where I should be, but that's all from the first few weeks and things have leveled off now, so I'm not stressing about it.


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> Hi ladies, I hope nobody minds me sneaking in a few days early. Everyone in the March due dates thread is great, but it's nice to have a more focused group that's likely to face the same things I will. I'm pregnant with my first :) I managed to lose about 40lbs before getting pregnant, but of course now that's on hold. I'm about 60lbs over my ideal weight still.
> 
> Everyone has been nice so far. The midwife mentioned my weight at my first appointment and we discussed weight gain goals, but she wasn't a jerk about it. I'll be cycling through four midwives and I don't even know how many ultrasound techs, so I hope the trend continues. Even my mother hasn't said anything about my weight, which is some kind of miracle ;)
> 
> Right now, I'm just trying to keep healthy and stick as well as I can to the weight gain suggestions for my weight. I'm a pound or two over where I should be, but that's all from the first few weeks and things have leveled off now, so I'm not stressing about it.

Welcome and Congrats! You'll love this group - SUPER supportive! Glad people are being nice to you, especially your mom!


----------



## Amythyst

Welcome! I sneaked in a bit early too from the March due outs. ;) I can't figure it out... I actually lost 2 pounds as of this morning. I am eating all through the day and most of the time we're going out to dinner, so I know I'm eating a good amount calorically. I guess I can't complain... I'm in the same boat and had been trying to lose weight before getting pregnant but had to put it on hold. :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Amythyst said:


> Welcome! I sneaked in a bit early too from the March due outs. ;) I can't figure it out... I actually lost 2 pounds as of this morning. I am eating all through the day and most of the time we're going out to dinner, so I know I'm eating a good amount calorically. I guess I can't complain... I'm in the same boat and had been trying to lose weight before getting pregnant but had to put it on hold. :)




MrsKChicago said:


> Hi ladies, I hope nobody minds me sneaking in a few days early. Everyone in the March due dates thread is great, but it's nice to have a more focused group that's likely to face the same things I will. I'm pregnant with my first :) I managed to lose about 40lbs before getting pregnant, but of course now that's on hold. I'm about 60lbs over my ideal weight still.
> 
> Everyone has been nice so far. The midwife mentioned my weight at my first appointment and we discussed weight gain goals, but she wasn't a jerk about it. I'll be cycling through four midwives and I don't even know how many ultrasound techs, so I hope the trend continues. Even my mother hasn't said anything about my weight, which is some kind of miracle ;)
> 
> Right now, I'm just trying to keep healthy and stick as well as I can to the weight gain suggestions for my weight. I'm a pound or two over where I should be, but that's all from the first few weeks and things have leveled off now, so I'm not stressing about it.

Hey ladies, of course we don't mind you two joining a little early :D


We're all here for you to talk too ^.^

Urgh, I'm sure LO enjoys kicking and punching, my stomach hurts a lot. She's powerful when he punches/kicks


----------



## sethsmummy

proxy bump said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proxy bump said:
> 
> 
> I was almost hit by a car while walking to work myself as I was halfway through a cross walk because some guy decided I wasnt walking fast enough. -_-
> 
> What a moron!! Hope you are ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, im ok. SO is a little mad at me. He used to worry when I went on walks before I was pregnant and now more or less forbids it due to our lovely lack of sidewalks and a**hat drivers.
> 
> Personally I was furious at the man. If I hadnt been pregnant or on my way to work I would of turned around and keyed his car. But I just looked over and kept going at the same pace I was going at.Click to expand...

oh my gosh what an idiot. we were almost hit a couple weeks back because someone reversed without looking behind them in a car park. He was so so close to hitting one of the boys. 



MrsKChicago said:


> Hi ladies, I hope nobody minds me sneaking in a few days early. Everyone in the March due dates thread is great, but it's nice to have a more focused group that's likely to face the same things I will. I'm pregnant with my first :) I managed to lose about 40lbs before getting pregnant, but of course now that's on hold. I'm about 60lbs over my ideal weight still.
> 
> Everyone has been nice so far. The midwife mentioned my weight at my first appointment and we discussed weight gain goals, but she wasn't a jerk about it. I'll be cycling through four midwives and I don't even know how many ultrasound techs, so I hope the trend continues. Even my mother hasn't said anything about my weight, which is some kind of miracle ;)
> 
> Right now, I'm just trying to keep healthy and stick as well as I can to the weight gain suggestions for my weight. I'm a pound or two over where I should be, but that's all from the first few weeks and things have leveled off now, so I'm not stressing about it.

glad everyone is being nice to you hun! congratulations on your pregnancy :D Thats fab your mum hasnt said anything.. my mum makes it her duty to tell me every time we see each other that i cant afford to gain any more weight :dohh: gee thanks mum lol 



Amythyst said:


> Welcome! I sneaked in a bit early too from the March due outs. ;) I can't figure it out... I actually lost 2 pounds as of this morning. I am eating all through the day and most of the time we're going out to dinner, so I know I'm eating a good amount calorically. I guess I can't complain... I'm in the same boat and had been trying to lose weight before getting pregnant but had to put it on hold. :)

hey hun! congratulations on your pregnancy! and congratulations on your 2lb loss :D I love seeing the scale go down. not too keen on seeing it go up though :haha: 



CrimsonZombie said:


> Amythyst said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! I sneaked in a bit early too from the March due outs. ;) I can't figure it out... I actually lost 2 pounds as of this morning. I am eating all through the day and most of the time we're going out to dinner, so I know I'm eating a good amount calorically. I guess I can't complain... I'm in the same boat and had been trying to lose weight before getting pregnant but had to put it on hold. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope nobody minds me sneaking in a few days early. Everyone in the March due dates thread is great, but it's nice to have a more focused group that's likely to face the same things I will. I'm pregnant with my first :) I managed to lose about 40lbs before getting pregnant, but of course now that's on hold. I'm about 60lbs over my ideal weight still.
> 
> Everyone has been nice so far. The midwife mentioned my weight at my first appointment and we discussed weight gain goals, but she wasn't a jerk about it. I'll be cycling through four midwives and I don't even know how many ultrasound techs, so I hope the trend continues. Even my mother hasn't said anything about my weight, which is some kind of miracle ;)
> 
> Right now, I'm just trying to keep healthy and stick as well as I can to the weight gain suggestions for my weight. I'm a pound or two over where I should be, but that's all from the first few weeks and things have leveled off now, so I'm not stressing about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies, of course we don't mind you two joining a little early :D
> 
> 
> We're all here for you to talk too ^.^
> 
> Urgh, I'm sure LO enjoys kicking and punching, my stomach hurts a lot. She's powerful when he punches/kicksClick to expand...

eek glad im not the only one! This bubbs seems to LOVE kicking my bladder or cervix... it hurts like hell. Either that or he catches a nerve... that makes dh laugh because whichever body art flies up and i shout out haha last night it was my arm :haha: 

As of yesterday I'd gained another lb.. which i guess isnt bad after a few weeks of staying the same. Still feel gutted though :haha:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Glad I'm not alone haha.

She just helps herself to which ever part she wants; hips, ribs, you name it, she kicked or punched it.
Even worse when I'm falling asleep, poor DH, was cuddling me the other day and his hand got kicked out the way :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha omg that must have been hillarious :haha:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

It was :lol:

It was the first time we've felt her really kick, amazing but funny at the same time.


----------



## sethsmummy

I cant wait to get to that point as it would mean the boys will be able to feel it too :) ds1 is always asking what baby is upto lol x


----------



## CrimsonZombie

It'll be here sooner than you think, I can't believe I have 1 more week until V-Day :happydance:

DS, has felt her move a few times and does nothing but smile and say "Baby move".
Warms mine and DH's hearts up.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww thats so darn cute <3 i dont think my youngest knows whats going on although he does keep chucking my doppler at me or he puts it on my tummy or his tummy. 

ooo yey what a fab milestone to reach! <3


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm excited, means I can calm down a bit more than I am know, especially with the way it's been for this trimester so far.

He's super excited, every time we go shopping, he always wants to pick something up for her :D


----------



## sethsmummy

sounds like someone is going to be a doting big brother. ds1 is like that this time round :) he wants to pick things for baby. once iv had gender confirmed at my anomoly scan we will start clothes shopping properly and let him pick clothes out x


----------



## CrimsonZombie

It's great fun.
Me and DH agreed he could pick her first out fit for her to wear once she's born before we introduce her to everyone.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :) All these excited older siblings sound so cute!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

MrsKChicago said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :) All these excited older sib;ings sound so cute!

It's not a problem and they are, DS won't leave my side now he knows he's having a little sister :lol:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hi ladies! I decided to cruise the 2nd tri boards tonight since tomorrow I am officially 2nd tri. I see my fellow March-mallow MrsK is here too. I have to agree with her, it's nice to find ladies in similar situations.

Question. I was planning to do a private gender scan at 16w5d to make sure hubby and my mom could be there. The private scan place says they see women as early as 16 weeks so I figured I was good. Plus placenta is in an excellent position for pictures from what the sonographers have said. At my last scan, had their been much to show we would have easily known boy or girl as the sonographer got a great between the legs shot. So my question is, do you think because I am overweight they will have trouble getting good pics? It's only 2D at the private scan place until you are past 25 weeks. I am 6 foot tall and have lost 20lbs this pregnancy. I am down to 305. I have been able to find baby with my doppler for a week now.

I have no clue when my OBGYN will schedule my gender scan. My next appointment is at 16w2d and I am sure we'll discuss it then.

I am very paranoid about my fatty belly so it would be mortifying to be judged by the sonographer. My RE and OBGYN as well as their nursing staff and sonographer have never made me feel bad but I have read the horror stories of the judgmental medical professionals of plus size pregnant women. I have actually lost 20lbs by getting my blood sugar/A1C under control since finding out I was diabetic shortly before finding out I was pregnant. I don't eat garbage now and have lost weight pretty steadily. (Never had much morning sickness, so my appetite has always been good)

Do you ladies think it will be okay to stick with a 16w5d scan or a waste of money?


----------



## MrsKChicago

All the private scan places here will let you come back for free if they can't figure out the sex. Maybe your place is the same? This is my first baby, so I have no experience with scan quality to offer.


----------



## proxy bump

Elphabaa77 said:


> Hi ladies! I decided to cruise the 2nd tri boards tonight since tomorrow I am officially 2nd tri. I see my fellow March-mallow MrsK is here too. I have to agree with her, it's nice to find ladies in similar situations.
> 
> Question. I was planning to do a private gender scan at 16w5d to make sure hubby and my mom could be there. The private scan place says they see women as early as 16 weeks so I figured I was good. Plus placenta is in an excellent position for pictures from what the sonographers have said. At my last scan, had their been much to show we would have easily known boy or girl as the sonographer got a great between the legs shot. So my question is, do you think because I am overweight they will have trouble getting good pics? It's only 2D at the private scan place until you are past 25 weeks. I am 6 foot tall and have lost 20lbs this pregnancy. I am down to 305. I have been able to find baby with my doppler for a week now.
> 
> I have no clue when my OBGYN will schedule my gender scan. My next appointment is at 16w2d and I am sure we'll discuss it then.
> 
> I am very paranoid about my fatty belly so it would be mortifying to be judged by the sonographer. My RE and OBGYN as well as their nursing staff and sonographer have never made me feel bad but I have read the horror stories of the judgmental medical professionals of plus size pregnant women. I have actually lost 20lbs by getting my blood sugar/A1C under control since finding out I was diabetic shortly before finding out I was pregnant. I don't eat garbage now and have lost weight pretty steadily. (Never had much morning sickness, so my appetite has always been good)
> 
> Do you ladies think it will be okay to stick with a 16w5d scan or a waste of money?


My gender scan was at 20 weeks and I was terrified that they would have a hard time seeing through all my extra fluff but first thing the tech seen was little boy bits! She wasnt even trying, lol.

So relax. The only way theyll have any issue is if baby keeps their legs crossed. :)


----------



## maisie78

Elphabaa I was 16+3 when we had our private gender scan with dd and had no problems getting the right shot. There was NO mistaking her gender :) x


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Agreed with PP, they had no problems seeing her bits at 20+2 weeks so I doubt they'll have a hard time at 16+ weeks.

I found that they have an easier time most of the time finding out the gender with us ladies that have a bit more padding than those who don't.
So, all is good :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Elphabaa77 - If its a good sonogropher you should be fine hun. I had the opposite.. mine couldnt be bothered.. she told us its a boy BUT we have to have it checked at our anomoly scan as she couldnt be 100% sure as she didnt put any effort into looking properly. xx


----------



## Elphabaa77

Thanks for the responses ladies! I just got a little nervous. I do believe that if they don't get a good scan they let you come back, but there is no claim that if you don't get to see the gender you can come back for free. I am planning to do a value bundle that costs $189 and that's a lot of money to waste if they can't see anything. It includes the 2D gender at 16-20 weeks and then a 3D scan at 25-30 weeks. You get 10 pictures at each scan and even a 4D (video) peek. So a pretty decent value package that my Mom wanted to buy me for my recent birthday.

Thanks again for the help!

Are any of you dealing with any sort of complications? (Complications sound so bad, so perhaps issues is a better term)

I am dealing with diabetes that we probably wouldn't even know about if I didn't have a blood panel done for a life insurance application in May. Then I have borderline high blood pressure. It's been normal the entire pregnancy so far but I guess that's due to the baby. They will have to watch it closer once I hit 20 weeks.

My biggest issue has been low progesterone. Even at 10 weeks it was only 7.3. I was on prometrium 2 times a day, vaginally for the first 7 weeks as instructed by the RE. Then my OBGYN wanted me switched to injections twice a week at 7 weeks since my number was still low. So at 10 weeks when it was still low, they added the prometrium back in once a day vaginally. I had the another test last Thursday but since it's mailed to some fancy institute in Nebraska I don't have the results yet. I was told I would likely be on at least the injections for the rest of the pregnancy. It's hard to believe my progesterone is so low because I have had no bleeding or cramping. Plus baby is active and measuring spot on, always wiggling around on ultrasounds. I just don't understand how the pregnancy can go so well when my progesterone is so bad. My old OBGYN told me that if the egg was viable the progesterone would be fine. Guess she is my old OBGYN for a reason. This egg was certainly viable.

(I am also 37 with a history of female and male factor infertility which just adds to my high risk diagnosis)

Just wondering if anybody else is dealing with any worrisome complications that most doctors would attribute to being overweight.


----------



## sethsmummy

I would go for it hun :D Really if the person is good then you will have no problems at all. I was 18+2 but i could tell from word go (before i even got in the room) that she couldn't be bothered. Thats a really good deal you are getting. I paid £85 for my 3d scan where i got a few pics printed and a disk of pics. but if i want to go back for a 4d one its going to cost another £150 when im further on. 

sorry to hear your dealing with so many complications hun! I end up with high BP a bit later on so am being watched for that. with DS2 i was having bloods drawn 2/3 times a week to keep an eye on everything. Hopefully didnt turn into pre-e but it could happen this time as it did with DS1. I know someone else who is on progesterone shots for the rest of her pregnancy too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Elphabaa77

Reassuring to hear you know of somebody on progesterone injections their entire pregnancy. I was beginning to feel like the only one. Most everybody come off them around 10-12 weeks. My OBGYN apparently has a number of pregnant women on injections their entire pregnancy as he is a big advocate of progesterone support. According to him PCOS women are at great risk for a deficiency their entire pregnancy which can lead to premature rupture of the membranes, preterm labor, and in the worst cases, still birth. Sometimes I wonder if he is really overthinking it, but he's had great success with helping to get PCOS women pregnant and deliver healthy babies. So who am I to doubt him? Although some friends do. They think I should be off progesterone by now and that it isn't safe to take metformin (it is a class B pregnancy drug, so not sure why they think that) after the first trimester. :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

Id be more inclined to listen to the ob than a friend :haha: As long as he gets good results id not argue with him. Its nice to hear of one who takes great care of his patients. Over here they kind of dont care as much xx


----------



## Elphabaa77

The friend's reproductive endocrinologist pulled her off metformin at 12 weeks. So I think she thinks RE trumps OBGYN.

It is funny, because I have known for quite some time progesterone was an obvious issue for me, but my old OBGYN wouldn't take it seriously. My RE did, not anywhere as serious as my new OBGYN does. It's like I got my wish of a doctor who viewed progesterone as a very important part of pregnancy... but sometimes I think he may take it too far. :rofl:

They just called and my number did go up from 7.8 to a 14.7. So my placenta is apparently trying, but I have to stick with both the injections and the prometrium.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad your numbers are going up! It sounds like your doctor is on top of things :)

I have my NT scan tomorrow morning, at 12+6. I wonder if it'll be abdominal or another transvaginal. Hope I can get some good pictures (and good results, of course!).


----------



## Amythyst

I'm going to my first trimester screen with the MFM doctor on Thursday. I've never been there before. I hope its a good experience. My OB said they would be the ones managing my meds and stuff...so I really hope they agree with my mentality. I refuse to stop taking my Metformin for this pregnancy. I have done a lot of research and talking to other PCOS moms and they believe staying on it the whole time helped them a lot. My body needs it for more than just getting pregnant and I am insulin resistant .. so, if they tell me to stop taking it I'm gonna keep right on doing it cause they aren't the ones prescribing it. :) 

I've also been taking progesterone pills since week 5... but I dunno if I should keep taking them or not. I see some posters have said they were on it the whole time especially with PCOS... I really hope this MFM knows what he's talking about regarding my issues.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amythyst said:


> I'm going to my first trimester screen with the MFM doctor on Thursday. I've never been there before. I hope its a good experience. My OB said they would be the ones managing my meds and stuff...so I really hope they agree with my mentality. I refuse to stop taking my Metformin for this pregnancy. I have done a lot of research and talking to other PCOS moms and they believe staying on it the whole time helped them a lot. My body needs it for more than just getting pregnant and I am insulin resistant .. so, if they tell me to stop taking it I'm gonna keep right on doing it cause they aren't the ones prescribing it. :)
> 
> I've also been taking progesterone pills since week 5... but I dunno if I should keep taking them or not. I see some posters have said they were on it the whole time especially with PCOS... I really hope this MFM knows what he's talking about regarding my issues.

My OB and RE recommended I take my Metformin for the entire pregnancy. Ob did have me stop progesterone at 13 weeks. Every thing is great so far and my blood sugar is still in normal range. They also said it was ok to continue Met while breast feeding.


----------



## JanetPlanet

My OB told me to stop Metformin at the end of my first trimester, but I didn't stop until 20 weeks. I really struggled to make the decision and I hope I won't be sorry.:shrug: I was only on ER 500mg/day which I think is the lowest dose prescribed for PCOS. So far, so good. :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

*MrsKChicago* Good luck for your NT scan hun. I got some pretty clear pictures from mine via an abdominal scan and they have no problem getting the NT measurement. 

*Amythyst* Good luck for your appointment hun. They should take your wishes into consideration. At the end of the day as long as its deemed safe they cant tell you stop taking something.. which by what the other ladies are saying it is totally safe :) 

*Elphabaa77* Im glad your numbers are on the up hun :dance: 

how are we all feeling.. Im fab today as I've lost 2lb this morning. im hoping they wont want to weigh me at the hospital though as their scales will no doubt say different being in the afternoon and they count your clothes etc. x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Sethsmummy. I'm exciting about my scan in a couple hours, but sooo tired. I work from home, I'm not used to getting up so early.


----------



## kaygee

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I am currently 17 weeks and am overweight. It has added to my MANY fears (after 2 MCs last year). I am looking forward to being able to feel my baby move regularly so that I have some reassurance that all is going well.

I also have the dreaded 'B' belly! I am just beginning to show, although I think people who don't know would probably think I'm just heavier than usual. It sucks having a big belly...but I guess I don't have anyone to blame but myself!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bmama

Good luck to all the girls with upcoming appointments! <3 :hugs:

Kaygee- you look fab hun! To me it definitely looks like a preggo bump!! 

I have my monthly check up tomorrow so we will see how my weight is, although I think I've definitely gained since my last appointment since I've been baking up a storm. Although, I will add it's not my fault as hubby has been requesting a multitude of sweets lately. He is definitely having pregnancy cravings :haha: 

I still feel like my bump is B shaped as well, but when I wear leggings over the bump it helps to smooth it out :) I've added a pic of my 24 weeks bump. The second tri always seems to fly by for me. If the whole pregnancy could be this comfortable I'd have 20 kids :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-08-25 at 2.06.32 PM.png
File size: 304.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Amythyst

kaygee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I am currently 17 weeks and am overweight. It has added to my MANY fears (after 2 MCs last year). I am looking forward to being able to feel my baby move regularly so that I have some reassurance that all is going well.
> 
> I also have the dreaded 'B' belly! I am just beginning to show, although I think people who don't know would probably think I'm just heavier than usual. It sucks having a big belly...but I guess I don't have anyone to blame but myself!

Don't feel bad! I think you look fine. :) I'm over 300 pounds and I look so bizarre (to me) ... so trust me, it could be worse. :) 

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi ladies! NT scan was great, despite baby being an uncooperative little punk ;) I'll post a photo later.


----------



## sethsmummy

ladies your bumps look lovely!! 

Mrsk im glad your scan went well.. i predict a boy if it was uncoperative lol xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I told my husband it's definitely his kid! Wily little thing! It was frustrating for the tech, but I enjoyed watching him.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Here (s)he is!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1081.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Welcome to the new one(s) :D

Awww, you're US pic is so cute :3

I have to go for a re scan on Thursday to check my placenta and LO's spin.
Hope she co-ops this time :lol:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I have been on 500mg of metformin ER, 4 pills a day since July 1st. Before that I took 3 pills a day. I am diabetic so now I also take insulin in addition to 2000mg a day of metformin. I will be on it my entire pregnancy and neither my RE or my OBGYN were concerned. It's pregnancy category B, so considered safe. You ladies should be fine to continue on it. (I have PCOS and a family history of type 2 diabetes, so me ending up with diabetes seemed inevitable.)

Also, I am currently on 2 injections (in my butt muscles) a week of bio identical progesterone AND I take 200mg of prometrium vaginally at night. I will be on the injections my entire pregnancy as my OBGYN is a strong believer in progesterone support for PCOS women. He says it can help prevent premature rupture of the membranes and preterm labor in women whose bodies aren't making adequate progesterone. He also does a special progesterone test that is mailed to the Pope Paul VI institute in Omaha, Nebraska which is known for it's progesterone research. They have a special kind of machine that isn't made anymore that does a more in depth progesterone test than the standard lab test.

My low numbers according to their test scare me a lot, but if my progesterone is in fact low, then extra support the whole pregnancy couldn't hurt.


----------



## kaygee

Bmama said:


> Good luck to all the girls with upcoming appointments! <3 :hugs:
> 
> Kaygee- you look fab hun! To me it definitely looks like a preggo bump!!
> 
> I have my monthly check up tomorrow so we will see how my weight is, although I think I've definitely gained since my last appointment since I've been baking up a storm. Although, I will add it's not my fault as hubby has been requesting a multitude of sweets lately. He is definitely having pregnancy cravings :haha:
> 
> I still feel like my bump is B shaped as well, but when I wear leggings over the bump it helps to smooth it out :) I've added a pic of my 24 weeks bump. The second tri always seems to fly by for me. If the whole pregnancy could be this comfortable I'd have 20 kids :haha:

Thanks for your lovely kind words - your bump looks amazing...and not B-shaped at all. I'll look forward to mine being as nicely shaped by 24 weeks :) I know what you mean about 2nd trimester flying by - I am FINALLY starting to feel more like myself again.

Hope all goes well at your monthly check-up.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, Sethsmummy told me stop over, I am not at all in the second trimester though, only 7w3d but there doesn't appear to be a plus sized mommies thread in the first trimester. Maybe I should start one??

Anyway can I stalk for a few weeks?? I am overweight as well, only 5'2" but just barely under 200lbs. I have lose 27lbs since May and have bad PCOS, but the "syndrome X" version, my testosterone has never been high, and all my hormones are "normal" with the exception of my progesterone. My FSH was a tad high at 12 I think but nothing that concerned my RE. We have been TTC for 4 years, underwent IUI's and lots of clomid, been on metformin 1500mg daily for sometime, was on it before pregnancy several times for insulin resistance, however without it my labs have shown in recent years that my insulin levels are normal so I guess my lifestyle change helped that.

We took a break with the RE in January due to financial reasons and I started losing weight in May, stopped all refined carbs and sugars and got a bit more exercise. Found out Aug. 10th that I was pregnant, I almost passed out from the shock! DH also has MFI so it was a double whammy for us. I almost never ovulate but was sure I did on July 24th as I feel it clearly when I do. 

The extra weight does scare me. I'm by no means huge, I was smaller than my biggest when I started losing weight but still have a BMI of like 36.5. My MW said it was totally safe to lose weight while pregnant if I don't cut calories so I am just going to try to keep eating healthy and pray. My progesterone was low at 9.7 when I had it checked so I'm on prometrium 200mg twice a day and that seems to be working, it's now up to 52. My RE said to keep taking the metformin for 12 weeks but it does scare me to stop taking it, although my labs were okay without it, but I always gain weight when I stop taking it. 

Sorry for the long post ladies. Any advice you can throw at me is appreciated!


----------



## Amythyst

Hi there! Welcome to the thread! I have PCOS as well and was TTC'ing for 5 years. I have the nasty kind of PCOS with high testosterone, insulin resistance, hormone craziness and until I got on Metformin, I gained like 20-30 pounds a year and never knew why. The Met also seemed to control my sugar and my A1C level. I had always been in the "pre-diabetic" range before I was on 2000mg of Met but now I'm down to 5.6 on the A1C in the "non diabetic" area.

My OB also told me to stop taking my Metformin...today would be the day actually since I'm 12w today... but I looked at her funny and was like hell no. :) She brushed me off and said well you can take that up with the MFM (high risk doctor) when you go see them. I don't plan to stop taking my metformin. I believe it is doing so much more for me than helping me to get pregnant and I don't want to risk stopping it. Lots of women take it full term and it did them good.

My progesterone was also low when I had it checked at 5 weeks. I think it was at 8. I've been on pills for it since then... I'm not entirely sure I should stop taking it. Will be asking the MFM tomorrow. 

I have noticed a pattern with us PCOS girls... when we're having trouble conceiving it seems that when we cut down our carbs and get rid of sugar as much as possible, it paves the way for getting pregnant. In all the 5 years of trying I had never gone on a strict diet but back in May I decided to do Weight Watchers and start doing weight training. Within 6 weeks I had lost almost 20 pounds and then poof pregnant.

I'm not going to worry about losing weight right now... I'm gonna focus on not gaining weight (unnecessary weight) and just be happy and go back to my weight loss afterward. I didn't want to breast feed originally but I figured if I did it might help me lose more weight... not sure. I have unbelievable super sensitive nipples and even lost a corner of one of my nipples due to an intimate encounter where it go so irritated from excessive touching that part of it never filled back in when it healed. So, I'm a little worried about breast feeding. :D


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> ladies your bumps look lovely!!
> 
> Mrsk im glad your scan went well.. i predict a boy if it was uncoperative lol xx

Funny cuz I'm having a boy he was super uncooperative during our two intensive ultrasounds.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I mentioned to some mom friends that baby was uncooperative and swimming all over the place, and got all their fun stubborn baby stories. One friend's daughter pulled the cord over her face and punched the wand several times :D

We're thinking about doing a private gender scan around 15 weeks. Crazy to think we could find out in just a couple weeks.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Elphabaa77 said:


> My biggest issue has been low progesterone. Even at 10 weeks it was only 7.3. I was on prometrium 2 times a day, vaginally for the first 7 weeks as instructed by the RE. Then my OBGYN wanted me switched to injections twice a week at 7 weeks since my number was still low. So at 10 weeks when it was still low, they added the prometrium back in once a day vaginally. I had the another test last Thursday but since it's mailed to some fancy institute in Nebraska I don't have the results yet. I was told I would likely be on at least the injections for the rest of the pregnancy. It's hard to believe my progesterone is so low because I have had no bleeding or cramping. Plus baby is active and measuring spot on, always wiggling around on ultrasounds. I just don't understand how the pregnancy can go so well when my progesterone is so bad. My old OBGYN told me that if the egg was viable the progesterone would be fine. Guess she is my old OBGYN for a reason. This egg was certainly viable.

My progesterone was also very low...7.3 same as yours. But I think that was around 5 weeks or so when it should be at least 10, and preferably 15. I opted not to do progesterone therapy this time. This was just a personal decision on my part after doing some research...I think everyone needs to make their own decisions on these things.

I had some weird spotting right before my BFP, which was apparently implantation bleeding. If my progesterone level was too low to sustain a pregnancy I would expect some sort of spotting but I've had none since the very beginning.

I haven't had my levels checked again, the practice I go to now hasn't even mentioned it. I used progesterone (Crinone) twice a day before my many miscarriages and it did not help. With one of my pregnancies my progesterone level was 50-something and I still miscarried. Of course there's so much more involved than just progesterone levels in maintaining a pregnancy.

Again, everyone needs to make their own informed decisions on these things.:hugs:I wish there was a concrete, research-based answer for everything.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> I have noticed a pattern with us PCOS girls... when we're having trouble conceiving it seems that when we cut down our carbs and get rid of sugar as much as possible, it paves the way for getting pregnant. In all the 5 years of trying I had never gone on a strict diet but back in May I decided to do Weight Watchers and start doing weight training. Within 6 weeks I had lost almost 20 pounds and then poof pregnant.

You're totally right, I keep seeing this pattern too. I spent my whole life not ovulating or ovulating very irregularly. But when we started our no grain, carbs only from produce, almost no sugar lifestyle... voila, regular ovulation. There really is something to it.:munch:



Amythyst said:


> I didn't want to breast feed originally but I figured if I did it might help me lose more weight... not sure. I have unbelievable super sensitive nipples and even lost a corner of one of my nipples due to an intimate encounter where it go so irritated from excessive touching that part of it never filled back in when it healed. So, I'm a little worried about breast feeding. :D

I have very sensitive nipples myself but I really wanted to breastfeed my son. The first few feedings were a bit...shocking. I thought for sure my nipples were in danger, but very soon after...I think before we even left the hospital, my nipples adjusted and were fine. It's definitely worth a try if you are interested.:D


----------



## proxy bump

JanetPlanet said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> ladies your bumps look lovely!!
> 
> Mrsk im glad your scan went well.. i predict a boy if it was uncoperative lol xx
> 
> Funny cuz I'm having a boy he was super uncooperative during our two intensive ultrasounds.Click to expand...

My boy was not going to show his face whatsoever at my 20 week scan. Boy bits and booty everywhere but hands covering his face and wiggling away from the tech at every chance. Lol

But on the plus side my b belly seems to have wandered away lol
https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q704/HecateProxy/CAM00543_zps01451501.jpg

I just feel giant but ive only gained 12 pounds.


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies! I'm here to join the chat. I'm not second semester, but definitely a plus sized mommy to be! (size 18/20) This will be our first and DH and I are super excited! I'm am terribly paranoid about weight gain and I'm trying to eat healthy and get plenty of protein, but my stupid stomach is only craving bad things. :( That and salad is hit and miss for me. Sometimes it's great, sometimes it makes me want to vomit. Oh well.

I'm scheduled for my first visit with the NP 9/10 for blood work. I know they'll check Hcg, cholesterol, thyroid, blood count, but does anyone know if they regularly check progesterone? I'm really curious as to if mine is ok or not. If they don't, I may just ask.


----------



## JanetPlanet

proxy bump said:


> But on the plus side my b belly seems to have wandered away lol
> https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q704/HecateProxy/CAM00543_zps01451501.jpg
> 
> I just feel giant but ive only gained 12 pounds.


You don't look giant at all, you just look pregnant! Beautiful!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Marthea007 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm here to join the chat. I'm not second semester, but definitely a plus sized mommy to be! (size 18/20) This will be our first and DH and I are super excited! I'm am terribly paranoid about weight gain and I'm trying to eat healthy and get plenty of protein, but my stupid stomach is only craving bad things. :( That and salad is hit and miss for me. Sometimes it's great, sometimes it makes me want to vomit. Oh well.
> 
> I'm scheduled for my first visit with the NP 9/10 for blood work. I know they'll check Hcg, cholesterol, thyroid, blood count, but does anyone know if they regularly check progesterone? I'm really curious as to if mine is ok or not. If they don't, I may just ask.

Welcome!


----------



## emily3399

proxy bump that's such a lovely neat bump :)

We are sooo excited to be announcing that after 3 beautiful girls we are officially team blue..... we had our gender scan yesterday where out little man and his legs wide open and all his bits on show .... im lost for words and really feel like weve won the lottery :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on a little boy, Emily!

Proxy Bump, you look fantastic! I hope I get a bump that nice.

I just took a look at my lab work billing from my first appointment and I don't see progesterone, but standard procedure varies so much from place to place, and that may be something they tested at the office, and didn't send out.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Marthea007 said:


> I'm scheduled for my first visit with the NP 9/10 for blood work. I know they'll check Hcg, cholesterol, thyroid, blood count, but does anyone know if they regularly check progesterone? I'm really curious as to if mine is ok or not. If they don't, I may just ask.

Hello fellow Hoosier! :winkwink:

You should definitely ask. With my history of infertility and PCOS, it was one of the first things my reproductive endocrinologist checked. Then when I was released to my OBGYN, he has kept checking it since it was low in the beginning. I'll be on progesterone injections my entire pregnancy. But as JanetPlanet mentioned with her experience, progesterone will only support a pregnancy if there are no chromosomal/genetic issues with the egg. Just that some of us have what's called luteal phase defect, where we can produce good eggs but the corpus luteum just can't keep up with progesterone production and eventually dies off. If that happens before the placenta takes over, it can lead to miscarriage. It never hurts anything to have it checked just to be safe, then see where your doctor stands on progesterone support. Some doctors think if the egg is viable then the progesterone corrects itself, so they won't support with progesterone supplements. If you're doctor believes this, you may want to at least get a second opinion if you're numbers were below 10. Just my own thoughts, but definitely better to be safe than sorry. 

For the record, I don't believe I REALLY need to be on progesterone injections twice a week and prometrium vaginally once a day. Plus keeping up the injections for the remainder of my pregnancy seems a bit much when most women are taken off them at the end of the first trimester. Seems QUITE excessive... but I would hate to second guess my doctor and end up losing this little one that's been strong, active, and healthy up until now.


----------



## bucherwurm

Hi all. I'm from the March thread, as I see a couple others are, too. I am a bigger person, about a size 12-14, which is bigger than I would like. I am about 5'4" and around 200lbs. I think I have gained about 3 pounds since I've found out I was pregnant. I'm 13 weeks now, which isn't too bad. I don't have some of the same issues as some seem to have (pcos, thyroid, etc), but I think it might be nice to hang around with some other fluffy gals. 

It's exciting to see your bumps, because that is a worry for me. I don't want to look fatter, I want to look pregnant. Hope to see you guys around!


----------



## MrsLemon

Congrats Emily on your little blue bundle


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice to see more March Mallows in here :) I haven't had any weight related health issues either, but that doesn't mean they won't pop up later. I guess I'll have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## Amythyst

I had my NT screening today! Was my first trip to the MFM doctors office and they were super nice! My sonographer was also really great! We just were openly chatting with the ladies there and I even mentioned to the sonographer how some of you guys were getting harassed by your ultra sound techs about being overweight and how they couldn't get good pictures and didn't want to bother with you. She was astounded and said the women that said that to you guys have better been a super model to tell you that you were too big. She said the belly fat might make it slightly more challenging but just takes a bit longer to get the pictures and she said "I will get the pictures I need no matter how long it takes". :D But she didn't seem to have too difficult of a time even though I have a lot of belly fat.

Anyhoo, to quote the genetic technician lady she said my ultra sound was "awesome". The NT measurement was 1.5 and yay for nasal bones. I am assuming they didn't see any soft markers or anything cause she said everything looked great. 

I also was able to get my Harmony test blood drawn right after the NT scan, and did some other genetic blood work. So, I should know the sex of the baby soon! yay! The sonographer tried to look today and thought she saw a flap of skin that would indicate a boy... but that totally bummed us out and I think she dropped the topic. 

So, I was really impressed with them... I like them a lot better than my OB, heh. I'll be going back to my OB on the 20th and back to the MFM on the 24th. 

This is so exciting! How is everyone feeling? I still don't really "feel" pregnant.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I don't have a bump :cry:

Had my 20 week re scan today (they couldn't see her spine properly and my placenta was lying low so they wanted to re check that), and her spine is fine and my placenta has moved up out of the way :happydance:

Only down side, she's breech :(
I just hope she turns around by the next time I have my growth scan or it means c-section.

I got some lovely photo's (for free) and there's one of her sucking her thumb.
I'll post it later when DS is in bed.

Congrats on your blue bump :D
And your bump looks amazing ^.^


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad the scan went so well! My sonographer didn't seem to have much trouble with my weight, either. Stubborn swimming baby was much more of an issue. She did have to press a little hard a few times, but I expected that from what I'd read here.

I'm feeling ok. I have some random aches and pains, and no idea where they came from, and I'm a little tired, but overall not bad. I had a lot of pelvis pain starting around 9 weeks, and it's been getting a lot better, thankfully. I wonder if it's because my uterus is rising up out of the pelvis and not straining things so much. I hope it stays away for awhile.


----------



## MrsKChicago

She still has plenty of time to flip over, CrimsonZombie. Give her a stern talking to and I bet she shapes up ;)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I hope she does, the though of a section terrifies me :cry:

And here's her sucking on her thumb :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10639631_656992067741677_4353617501620397604_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, so cute!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Plus, she was yawning all the way through, must have been woken up bless haha.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Love the scan Crimson, very cute! I love the ones where they are doing things like that :)
Even though this scan she was breech doesn't mean anything thank goodness- they still have plenty of room to move around and will do a spin every now and then and wind up the wrong way :) Mine has done that a couple of times, I am sure your girl will be in the correct position when the time is right.


----------



## maisie78

Welcome to the new ladies :)

Zombie your bump looks lovely! You are not giant at all. You look very pregnant now and not a B in sight :) xx

Crimson that scan photo is so cute. 

Nothing really to report here. Still not getting proper kicks or anything just tickles and flutters a few times a day. Although I was in bed with dd the other night and she did a huge shout and it must have shocked him because he flipped right over lol :) I have a bump and Oh insists I definitely look pregnant now but I still think I just look fatter, it's all at the top where everything has been pushed up. Anomaly scan is 2 weeks today and I am.getting quite nervous. I am so afraid they will find something wrong. I know it is probably just anxiety after dd but I can't shake the feeling. I just hope once I have had the scan I can relax and start to enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Thank you ladies.

I guess t explains why I've been having powerful kicks :lol:
Told DH when he came in from work this morning and he was understanding.
Fingers crossed MW can feel if she's turned by the time I see her :D


----------



## JanetPlanet

emily3399 said:


> proxy bump that's such a lovely neat bump :)
> 
> We are sooo excited to be announcing that after 3 beautiful girls we are officially team blue..... we had our gender scan yesterday where out little man and his legs wide open and all his bits on show .... im lost for words and really feel like weve won the lottery :)

Emily!!! Wow that is SOOO exciting! :happydance:Have you told the girls yet?


----------



## JanetPlanet

bucherwurm said:


> Hi all. I'm from the March thread, as I see a couple others are, too. I am a bigger person, about a size 12-14, which is bigger than I would like. I am about 5'4" and around 200lbs. I think I have gained about 3 pounds since I've found out I was pregnant. I'm 13 weeks now, which isn't too bad. I don't have some of the same issues as some seem to have (pcos, thyroid, etc), but I think it might be nice to hang around with some other fluffy gals.
> 
> It's exciting to see your bumps, because that is a worry for me. I don't want to look fatter, I want to look pregnant. Hope to see you guys around!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> Anyhoo, to quote the genetic technician lady she said my ultra sound was "awesome". The NT measurement was 1.5 and yay for nasal bones. I am assuming they didn't see any soft markers or anything cause she said everything looked great.
> 
> So, I was really impressed with them... I like them a lot better than my OB, heh. I'll be going back to my OB on the 20th and back to the MFM on the 24th.
> 
> This is so exciting! How is everyone feeling? I still don't really "feel" pregnant.

So glad things went so well Amythyst! Yayy!



CrimsonZombie said:


> I don't have a bump :cry:
> 
> Had my 20 week re scan today (they couldn't see her spine properly and my placenta was lying low so they wanted to re check that), and her spine is fine and my placenta has moved up out of the way :happydance:
> 
> Only down side, she's breech :(
> I just hope she turns around by the next time I have my growth scan or it means c-section.
> 
> I got some lovely photo's (for free) and there's one of her sucking her thumb.
> I'll post it later when DS is in bed.

I don't have a bump either Crimson, but don't worry - we'll have one soon right?!

Sounds like you had a good scan. I don't think breech at this point means too much...but I'm not 100% about that. The thumb sucking scan pic is ADORABLE!!



maisie78 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies :) Nothing really to report here. Still not getting proper kicks or anything just tickles and flutters a few times a day. Although I was in bed with dd the other night and she did a huge shout and it must have shocked him because he flipped right over lol :) I have a bump and Oh insists I definitely look pregnant now but I still think I just look fatter, it's all at the top where everything has been pushed up. Anomaly scan is 2 weeks today and I am.getting quite nervous. I am so afraid they will find something wrong. I know it is probably just anxiety after dd but I can't shake the feeling. I just hope once I have had the scan I can relax and start to enjoy the pregnancy.

My husband thinks I look pregnant now too, but I don't see it at all. All I see in the mirror is just a bigger "P" belly.

I don't blame you at all for being nervous after what you've been through. It doesn't help to worry, but I have no idea how to stop doing it myself so I'm no help really. But remember, we're here for you. :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone. My brain doesn't work since getting pregnant.:shrug:

AFM, I've lost another 2 pounds, that's 18 total. I don't feel particularly great about it though because I keep worrying that I'm hurting the baby. I eat really well, just not often enough.

The little guy is really kicking up a storm at this point. He really starts in just as I'm starting a meal or having a big drink of cold water. It's amazing.

I'm still in denial about being pregnant at all. Anyone else feel this way? We bought one little outfit and 3 Onesies...THAT'S IT! And my husband had to force those on me. 

One friend brought over some adorable things. Another gave us a new bouncy chair and one of my husband's clients gave us a baby carrier. My friend's sister said she would loan us her Italian crib (I don't even know what she means by "Italian" lol). I keep having images of us bringing home a newborn to house with almost no baby stuff in it.:dohh:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm not alone then haha, I hope so, I just look like I have really bad water weight 

Hopefully it doesn't and she'll be the right way around before we know it.

Thank you ^.^


----------



## Ashersmomma

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've been on this group! I had to go back and catch up on everyone's posts :)
Just a little update on me and LO. We did find out that we are having a little girl. We are just over the moon. And also exciting to me is that I didn't gain anything between my 12 week exam and my 18 week! I'm pretty shocked. I've gained, maybe, 3-4 lbs the whole pregnancy so far. It's so different from my first, where I gained about 45lbs and never lost it. I can still fit in my pre-pregnancy jeans! 
LO has been kicking up a storm, and unfortunately likes to sit on and kick nerves :( I've been having some pretty nasty headaches lately that spread down my neck. I'm guess a lot of it may have to do with stress, which stems from a toddler in his terrible 2s and a DH who works long hours. I seriously need a break, just an afternoon would be fabulous.


----------



## sethsmummy

Morning ladies.. sorry iv been MIA for a few days. so much to catch up on :haha: 

congratulations to the new ladies on your pregnancies and i hope you find the support you need in here. 

and congratulations on team :pink: and team :blue: ladies. :D 

Maisie im sorry your scared about your anomoly scan :hugs: I have my fingers crossed that all is well with this bubbs. 

im jelous of the weight loss of some of you ladies :haha: I need to do my 20 week weigh in but ill do that tomorrow as i always do it first thing in the morning. Im guessing ill have thrown on a few lb this time as iv been eating more and not drinking as much water *smacks own hand*.. i really need to keep on top of my water intake i really do.. but all the peeing bugs the hell out of me :haha: 

I had my anaesthetic appointment where i was told i have to watch what i eat :haha: but i shut him up when i said id only gained 1lb as of that day! 

Only another 11 days until my anomoly scan.. i am excited... i really want to know properly what im having!!


----------



## Amythyst

LOL Mummy - I must be doing something wrong cause I lost another .2 pounds this morning. I don't think I'm actually eating over 2,000 calories a day... am I supposed to be? I do eat regular meals (and most of the time its carbs) and I have small snacks throughout the day like Fiber One bars, crackers and cheese, or fruit... so, I'm still a little weirded out that I'm losing weight. Maybe its my Metformin... dunno.


----------



## sethsmummy

sounds like your just naturally loosing hun which is perfectly fine :) I had lost 2lb the other morning making my total loss 7lb whilst being pregnant. id love to loose some more though.. although the pie and peas im going to be making for tea wont help that ;) or the chocolate cake i want to bake haha xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was down 2lbs at my last appointment (I think it was just a big lunch or bloating, but the midwife treated it like weight loss). She said at this point, as long as it isn't intentional weight loss, not to worry about it. I'm sure you're fine :)


----------



## Amythyst

Mmmm sounds yummy! I'll be right over! 

We are going grocery shopping today and if we go to Costco, I'm not sure I'll be able to resist their Strawberry Cheesecake. I don't like chocolate and I don't usually crave crazy sweet stuff but I die for cheesecake. :D

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!


----------



## sethsmummy

well done mrsk :D 

haha there will be enough to feed an army lol. Its a shortcrust pie though.. not a puff pastry one. going to use the hairy bikers recipe.. then a victoria sponge with strawberry jam and buttercream filling and chocolate melted on top with sprinkles mmmmm xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds delicious. Send me a slice!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe want some cake too? Im going to have to really behave after this though! ill have put on a stone in a week if im not careful :haha: dreading my weigh in tomorrow morning x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I didn't end up in this thread by saying no to cake! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: me too ;) theres just something about home made cake... especially licking out the bowl lol xx


----------



## Amythyst

Well, I had an episode of light bleeding today. It only happened when i went to the bathroom and nothing got on my underwear but i have been lightly brown spotting since. The initial blood was pink/red but i am uncertain if it was rectal or vaginal. I had a bowel movement at the same time and the bloody paper seemed to be from both sides.... Sorry for the TMI. I did have a bit of rectal bleeding about three weeks ago... So i am prone to believe that the fresh blood was from my rear. 


Nonetheless, i have been having the brown spotting all day but only shows up on the toilet paper when i wipe. I already knew i had a small SCH, so i am assuming it finally ruptured or something. I did see a tiny blood clot looking thing on the paper earlier with the brown spotting. I have known i had an SCH since 7 weeks, but as of my 11 week ultra sound it was still there. My OB said that it hadnt gotten any bigger and was pretty small.... So i dont think i have anything to panic about.

It still bugs me but at least I am informed enough to know that i shouldnt panic and brown blood is old blood. I am feeling totally fine otherwise and i just had my NT scan last week and all was well.

Ill probably call the OB on Tuesday and let them know but she did warn me this might happen at some point. I just hope it only keeps doing what it is doing now. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

how is the bleeding today hun? 

I had some bright red blood yesterday too but i always try be a bit crafty.. i get a fresh bit of toilet roll and hold it upto the rectal area and check that... then i will wipe the front properly again (with a fresh bit). then get another fresh bit and hold it against my labia to see if that is where its coming from.. and then one last peice held just inside the vagina.. that normally helps me figure out where it is coming from. (mine was labia so i think irritated by toilet roll). 

I would definitely ring your ob just to let them know unless the bleeding continues and then maybe get checked if it goes back to bright red blood? But i know you can irritate your cervix is you have to strain to pass your bowel movement :hugs: xxx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

It's officially my V-Day today :happydance:


----------



## Amythyst

It seems to have stopped almost completely today. There was nothing on the paper late last night and when I went to the bathroom at 7AM this morning. I saw a small tint on the paper when I went to the bathroom a few minutes ago at 10AM.

I usually do check myself similar to how you described but I guess I got complacent and hadn't really been checking... so when I saw the red blood in the toilet the one time yesterday, I didn't see until I stood up. I did another check afterward but I had wiped too well and all the evidence was gone. :)

And on another note... I did buy that cheesecake at Costco yesterday and had a lovely piece. We also went out to eat at Applebees for dinner. And guess what the scale told me today? You have lost another pound! Oye!

And what the heck is a V-day?


----------



## sethsmummy

CrimsonZombie said:


> It's officially my V-Day today :happydance:

congratulations hun!! 



Amythyst said:


> It seems to have stopped almost completely today. There was nothing on the paper late last night and when I went to the bathroom at 7AM this morning. I saw a small tint on the paper when I went to the bathroom a few minutes ago at 10AM.
> 
> I usually do check myself similar to how you described but I guess I got complacent and hadn't really been checking... so when I saw the red blood in the toilet the one time yesterday, I didn't see until I stood up. I did another check afterward but I had wiped too well and all the evidence was gone. :)
> 
> And on another note... I did buy that cheesecake at Costco yesterday and had a lovely piece. We also went out to eat at Applebees for dinner. And guess what the scale told me today? You have lost another pound! Oye!
> 
> And what the heck is a V-day?

im glad its stopped hun! 

and omg well done on loosing another lb! i need to behave for the rest of the week and try get my 4lb back off! 

V-Day is viability day so when you hit 24 weeks xx


----------



## Amythyst

Ah ok thanks! I kept thinking it was like vagina day or something... :D


----------



## MollyNorwood

VAGINA DAY!!!
OMG i am laughing so hard! That is brilliant! well you could consider the very beginning and the very end of a pregnancy 'Vagina Day'! PMSL :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

It's confession time.:blush:

I've been eating nonstop for 3 days. :nope: I know I must have gained about 203742093749273 pounds, so I'm NOT going to get on the scale for at least 3 days.

My husband and adult son both went out of town for the holiday weekend and I've been LOVING it. I love being on my own and not having to cook. And when I clean up, it STAYS clean!! I love my boys, but they're messy creatures. And here I am having another boy.:help:

I've had lasagna and mac and cheese. And White Castle burgers. And sourdough toast. And pizza. OMG! I can't believe I'm admitting this even to myself, let alone to you guys.:blush: I never eat like this. We don't really eat any processed food, grains or carbs other than fruits and veggies so my body is probably in shock right now. 

I hope I haven't hurt the baby by binging like this.:sad2:

I feel like a total oinker/loser right now. I've actually eaten so much the past few days that I think I actually show now. 

But on a more positive note and TMI, I've finally been going to bathroom normally since eating the entire house! :rofl:

Oh, and I've been shopping all weekend. I've spent quite a bit of money...and aside from three outfits for the baby, I can't even remember what else I got. I must have been on a food-high when I did it.

I was also staying up till all hours watching movies and sleeping all morning.

Apparently I can't be left alone when I'm pregnant. :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> Ah ok thanks! I kept thinking it was like vagina day or something... :D

I'm still laughing about this five minutes later. :haha: Adorable.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Maybe the regular bathroom trips will make up for the junk ;)

Honestly, though, if you're eating healthy food most of the time, a few days of utter crap won't hurt anything. You may end up gaining a few pounds just from salty bloating, but I don't think you'll do any permanent damage. Everyone needs an occasional free-for-all.


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> Haha! Maybe the regular bathroom trips will make up for the junk ;)
> 
> Honestly, though, if you're eating healthy food most of the time, a few days of utter crap won't hurt anything. You may end up gaining a few pounds just from salty bloating, but I don't think you'll do any permanent damage. Everyone needs an occasional free-for-all.

Thanks, I needed to hear that.:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Amythyst said:


> Ah ok thanks! I kept thinking it was like vagina day or something... :D

ahaha well that sure got my day off to a good start :haha: just what i needed since being up since 1am! Its known as the mark where most babies have at least a chance of survival if they arrive, and in some places the time when they would intervene to help a baby survive if they come early. 

JanetPlanet dont worry hun! sounds like you had a fab time! I also had a way over the top munching week last week and gained 4lb in 5 days :haha: So now im just behaving again to try and drop it back off xx


----------



## maisie78

Amethyst glad there has been no more spotting. I know how scary that can be xx

Vagina day!!....:rofl:

Janeplanet you made me chuckle. Sounds like you had a party for one (well 2 really ;) ) I wouldn't worry too much about what you ate we all have binges every now and again. I think I'd be more concerned about your bank balance lol. Internet shopping is dangerous when on a high :)


----------



## maisie78

Oh just realised it's exactly one month until my baby's 2nd birthday. Where did 2 years go???


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Vagina Day, haha, I love it :lol:

It's okay, I think we all have the days where we just pig out, I mean, we all deserve a day off the healthy stuff now and then don't we?


----------



## sethsmummy

aww maisie it goes sooo fast! xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

maisie78 said:


> Oh just realised it's exactly one month until my baby's 2nd birthday. Where did 2 years go???

How exciting, are you going to have a big party for her?

How is she doing? She sure is a cutie!


----------



## maisie78

JanetPlanet said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> Oh just realised it's exactly one month until my baby's 2nd birthday. Where did 2 years go???
> 
> How exciting, are you going to have a big party for her?
> 
> How is she doing? She sure is a cutie!Click to expand...

It'll just be a family do. She doesn't really understand what other children are and doesn't interact with them very much yet so we will wait until she is older and has friends at nursery/school before we have kiddie parties. I think next year will be easier as her brother will be 9 months old and she will understand about interacting with children by then. It'll still be nice though. We'll take her to a soft play place first and then probably go for a pizza with family as she has recently started eating that and really likes it :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

I thought V-Day was Valentine's Day until I remembered it's only September. :haha:


I am down 25lbs since the start of pregnancy, and 7lbs was just this past week. :wacko: It really makes me nervous, but my Mom (who is a nurse) told me I worry too much. As long as I am getting my daily calories I am fine. I am not really calorie counting, but since I am diabetic my carbs feel close to nonexistent from what I used to eat. Talking about that cheesecake from Costco had me DROOLING!!! :haha: I have a list of all the wonderful foods I am eating as soon as baby is born, when I don't have to be AS careful. My goal is to keep the diabetes under control after I have the baby, but if I want a piece of cheesecake I am certainly going to have it! :thumbup:

I am hungry all of the time now. I had a pretty decent size meal at lunch, and an hour later I am starving again. This is quite difficult when you're trying to manage your blood sugar and avoid too many carbs! :dohh:


----------



## Amythyst

Well I'm glad I made everyone laugh. :)

I got plenty of cheesecake still, so ya'll come on over if you want some. :)

I got some good news today! My first trimester screen came back as 1:3802 for downs and trisomy 18 and 13 were 1:6600. So, that made me happy. Will get the results of my harmony and genetic screenings next week. Can't wait to know the sex of the baby!!!


----------



## Bmama

Great news Amythyst!

Maise- how exciting your daughter is turning 2! I almost prefer small family parties vs big ones because they are more intimate. 

I had to laugh at the cheesecake, my MIL loves to bring cheesecake when she comes and now I can't even look at it! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmmm, cheesecake. I could use a slice of cheesecake right now.


----------



## Amythyst

Elphabaa77 said:


> I thought V-Day was Valentine's Day until I remembered it's only September. :haha:
> 
> 
> I am down 25lbs since the start of pregnancy, and 7lbs was just this past week. :wacko: It really makes me nervous, but my Mom (who is a nurse) told me I worry too much. As long as I am getting my daily calories I am fine. I am not really calorie counting, but since I am diabetic my carbs feel close to nonexistent from what I used to eat. Talking about that cheesecake from Costco had me DROOLING!!! :haha: I have a list of all the wonderful foods I am eating as soon as baby is born, when I don't have to be AS careful. My goal is to keep the diabetes under control after I have the baby, but if I want a piece of cheesecake I am certainly going to have it! :thumbup:
> 
> I am hungry all of the time now. I had a pretty decent size meal at lunch, and an hour later I am starving again. This is quite difficult when you're trying to manage your blood sugar and avoid too many carbs! :dohh:

Wow, that's a lot of weight! I noticed you also have PCOS...are you still taking your Metformin? I'm thinking that my weight loss is being facilitated by our little wonder drug... lol.


----------



## maisie78

Amethyst great news! :)

Elphabaa 25lbs wow you're doing great. As your Mum says as long as you are getting your calories and baby is measuring fine that's great news. You'll be a skinny Minnie when baby arrives :) xx


----------



## emily3399

hi ladies not been on since last week so just been having a quick catch up on previous posts.... weve told the girls they are having a baby brother and they are all absolutely over the moon as are we all :) 

I have just had my 16 week checkup appointment and all went well bp a little high and a trace of protein but not a concern as im not symptomatic :)

im now at a loss of 9lb :)


----------



## Shey

Im a plus size (16). I was like this with my son 6 yrs ago. This is my 2nd one. 
Can't even tell that im pregnan. It upsets me. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lots of people of all sizes don't show at 16 weeks, hon. My skinny SIL wasn't showing even a tiny bit until 18 or 20 weeks. I bet you start to pop out soon.

I also see a lot of women (especially plus sized women) who don't think they're showing, but if you look at a before and after photo of them, they totally are. We're our own harshest critics.


----------



## Amythyst

Grats on the weight loss Emily! Good luck with the BP and protein. I had a protein level of 351 at my first 24 urine test ... so, I'm hoping its just my "baseline" and nothing more. I don't have any symptoms either.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I stepped on the scale again this morning, and I'm still holding steady. My midwife would prefer that I not gain before 20 weeks, since I already gained 5lbs in the first couple weeks of pregnancy, and I'm really hoping I can meet that goal. I'm not dieting or anything - I eat when I'm hungry, and usually eat what I want - but I suspect as I start getting big, I'm going to have to be more careful in my choices. This is the first time in my life that I've eaten whatever I've wanted and stayed the same weight!


----------



## bucherwurm

I've been super worried about weight gain. I've been trying really hard to keep it in check, though. Light fruits like melon, trying to cut down on my bad for you snacks. I've tried not to let myself get too hungry so I don't eat anything in sight. Weight gain is probably inevitable over time, especially as baby puts on weight, but I can do my best not to just get fat(er). I tried yoga the other day, and it went well, so I would like to do it every couple days or so.
I am determined not to be one of those first time moms that go overboard (except maybe on Thanksgiving and Christmas :haha:)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanksgiving and Christmas calories don't count ;) And think of all the calories you won't be getting from alcohol on family holidays! Or maybe that's just my family...

How's it going for you so far? It seems like some women gain during pregnancy no matter what they do, and some can't gain during pregnancy no matter what they do. I want to be proud of myself for not gaining beyond that immediate "No more Weight Watchers!!!" 5lbs, but I think it's honestly just good luck. I hope the good luck holds, I'm only about 6lbs away from what I'm "allowed" to gain, though I don't think the midwives would ride my ass too much over a few extra pounds as long as I don't explode. They do have a strict BMI limit for waterbirth, though, and I'm about 35lbs under it, and I'd really like to have that option open to me.


----------



## Dini

What is their bmi limit? I was hoping to have that as an option.


----------



## MrsKChicago

40 at my office. I don't know if that's typical, though. You're allowed to labor in the tub at any weight.


----------



## maisie78

Emily great loss :) I bet your girls can't wait to have a baby brother he will be so well mothered lol :)

Well done to you other ladies on your weights too. Seems we are all doing pretty well at either losing or holding steady so we should be proud :)

I'm off to the Dr first thing tomorrow I have been having quite bad dizzy spells especially in the morning and a few heart palpitations. Then today I have been so unbelievably tired and headachy. Hoping I am just a bit run down looking after dd and trying to work. I am concerned I might have the dreaded gestational diabetes or even worse the starts of pre-e :( I didn't get GD with dd but was starting to get protein in my urine and my BP was on the rise by the time I had her. Just got something inside me telling me this is not going to be an easy pregnancy but just hoping it is just anxiety after dd.

On a plus note I still haven't put any weight back on and so am still -10lbs on pre pregnancy weight :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everything is ok, Maisie. I wouldn't be surprised to hear you're just overdoing it. You have so much on your plate.


----------



## MollyNorwood

MrsKChicago said:


> 40 at my office. I don't know if that's typical, though. You're allowed to labor in the tub at any weight.

I wonder what it is here in Australia? I don't want to give birth in a tub, just I read somewhere a lady sat in the tub while her DH squirted warm water onto her back during labor and she swears it helped get her through the pain and the distraction was good.
I wouldn't mind doing that. As a matter of fact I don't even know if the hospital I am giving birth has tubs as an option at all. They are too understaffed to give birthing suite tours any more apparently :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's too bad that you don't get tours :( Is there someone you can ask? The tubs definitely aren't standard here, I only know of a few hospitals that have them. They're one of the reasons I chose my midwife office.


----------



## Dini

Maise I hope all is well. Maybe you are anemic. I am having the same problems exactly, but not really heart palpitations but it does seem to race. I had to stay home from work today because of the fatigue and dizziness. I thought I was coming down with something but now I am wondering if it's due to the pregnancy. May call the Dr tomorrow.


----------



## MrsLemon

A little moan from me

been away for a few days here and there over the past 3 weeks... and because i was away food was in plenty supply.. like fish and chips on the beach and one weekend away food was provided with lunch and dinner been 3 courses each :( finally weighed myself a few days ago and id put on nearly half a stone :( ive already lost 2lbs just by eating normally at home.. but i hate how easily i put on weight :(

Im probebly just feeling extra sensitive somebody at work is 2 weeks behind me and has the most beautiful baby bump already... I look o different :(


----------



## Bmama

Hope you are feeling better Maise and it turns out to be nothing :flower: 

Mrs Lemon- I am sure you have a beautiful bump! it is so hard not to compare ourselves to other women when pregnant, I know I do the same, but you are beautiful no matter what your bump shape because you're growing a little miracle in there! Try not to kick yourself for putting on weight, as long as you are back on track eating healthy then no reason to stress out about a few pounds. Baby needs to eat after all :)


----------



## Amythyst

I hope everyone starts to feel better! My heart doesn't race but it pounds really hard in my chest when I lay down to sleep. Its gotten a lot better now that first trimester is pretty much over with but I still feel it some times. It drives me bonkers and actually keeps me awake. Funny how the sound of your heart pounding in your head keeps you awake.

I should get the results of my Harmony test this coming week... so excited! Other than that, I still don't feel pregnant. I did have 1 episode of nausea the other day before I left for work... I woke up, went downstairs, and had just taken my BP medicine, my Synthroid and my Progesterone pill with some water when WHAMO! You need to barf... I only made it to the kitchen sink. :( The most annoying part was I lost my pills! So, I had to take them again! Grrrr! lol.


----------



## maisie78

My appointment with the Dr went ok. Nothing physically wrong which is great news and a big comfort. I did tell him about all of my anxieties, first time I have said them all out loud. He was sympathetic but not very helpful to be honest but then I guess there's not a lot he can do, I wouldn't take tablets even if they were offered. We have been offered some counselling through a blind charity so I'm going to chase that up and the Dr told me about a website called mind gym that gives exercises to help deal with stress and anxiety so I will have a look at that too x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry he wasn't more helpful, but I'm glad there's nothing physically wrong. I hope the counseling place can help.


----------



## Amythyst

Just found out today we're team blue... blah. Wanted a girl so badly but the baby seems perfectly healthy and no genetic problems....so I guess that's all that matters. :)


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations hun xx I was a little blah too after finding out baby was a boy as really wanted a sister for dd but I am getting used to it now. Glad there are no problems. A healthy baby is always a cause to celebrate :) xx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

A healthy baby is always the best :D

Congrats on your :blue: bump though :D


----------



## Dini

Aww I understand why you feel blah, I may as well when we find out but everyone seems to think we will have a boy, and my cousin is pregnant and having a girl 4 months before me so I'm sure I'll have a boy lol. But we've fought so hard to have a baby anything will be good. I'm sure you will get used to the idea, especially when you have a name!


----------



## Amythyst

My husband's family I think just has like mega boy sperm or something. One of the reasons we really wanted a girl is that my husband has 2 brothers, 1 brother had 2 sons and the other brother had 1 son. So, there's like boys everywhere!

The name will be the hardest part. We had the perfect girl's name lined up but we can't seem to find that one boy's name that's like "AH HA!"


----------



## Dini

Same here, we have a girls name but can't find a boys, which tells me I'm having a boy. Plus my MIL wants a girl and so does my dad and DH so I'll have a boy lol.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aww, I was sad when we found out. We wanted a baby girl for so long, I never imagined I'd have a boy. But I kept having a panic type feeling it was a boy, so we had to decide on a name just in case. Sure enough at the 18week scan it was confirmed. It was a hard at first but now I'm totally in love with my boy and wouldn't change a thing. We ttc for 8 years and I can't wait until he gets here. :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> Just found out today we're team blue... blah. Wanted a girl so badly but the baby seems perfectly healthy and no genetic problems....so I guess that's all that matters. :)




maisie78 said:


> Congratulations hun xx I was a little blah too after finding out baby was a boy as really wanted a sister for dd but I am getting used to it now. Glad there are no problems. A healthy baby is always a cause to celebrate :) xx

We really wanted a girl too. And I still tend to look at girl baby clothes instead of what I should be looking at. I let myself feel as disappointed as I wanted, but it really didn't last that long.



Amythyst said:


> My husband's family I think just has like mega boy sperm or something. One of the reasons we really wanted a girl is that my husband has 2 brothers, 1 brother had 2 sons and the other brother had 1 son. So, there's like boys everywhere!
> 
> The name will be the hardest part. We had the perfect girl's name lined up but we can't seem to find that one boy's name that's like "AH HA!"

I had the perfect girl name picked out too. We've decided on a name, but I'm not sure I get the "AH HA!" with it yet. :dohh: My MIL nixed my first choice for a boy name (that doesn't make her sound too good, but she's wonderful).



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Aww, I was sad when we found out. We wanted a baby girl for so long, I never imagined I'd have a boy. But I kept having a panic type feeling it was a boy, so we had to decide on a name just in case. Sure enough at the 18week scan it was confirmed. It was a hard at first but now I'm totally in love with my boy and wouldn't change a thing. We ttc for 8 years and I can't wait until he gets here. :hugs:

I felt/feel the same way!


----------



## Demotivated

Ladies,

I have a question on the dreaded B-belly.

Not sure if most of you are going through the same, but at 19 weeks, i still have a B shaped bump..

Any ideas on when it gets smoothened out to a round bump or it will always be B-shaped bcz of the fat around? :|


----------



## maisie78

Mine is more of a P bump lol. Everything has been pushed up and I am already getting movement up by my belly button so I think he is lying high too. In my last it did round out by about 23-25 weeks. I'm avoiding maternity wear even though I need to go on to them because of the P x


----------



## harlantr1

I am. I was a 20 pants size and 22/24 shirt size pre-pregnancy. Here is me 20 weeks :) Finally getiing a proper bump!! I have gained no weight in my pregnancy, so still same size.
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dini

Cute bump! Makes me feels better as I'm so afraid when I get a bump I just won't look pregnant lol. I'm a size 16/18 closer to an 18 mostly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice bump, Harlan!

Dini, I'm a 16ish, and mine is coming along bump shaped so far. It's not a perfect round bump, and I do have an apron that makes it look like I'm carrying weirdly low, but it's better than I anticipated. You never know what you'll get! Over-bump maternity pants really help. I'll post a photo from yesterday (14+4) so you can see.

I'm up a couple pounds two mornings in a row, so I'm thinking it's real weight gain and not just bloating or something. I'm a little annoyed, but I'm not gonna beat myself up over 2lbs. Especially since I went through another breast growth spurt. If it keeps up I'm going to have to really reassess what I'm eating, though. My midwife's goal for me was to not gain any more til 20 weeks, but I don't think she'll be super concerned about a small gain. 7-8lbs in 20 weeks would be pretty good, in my opinion.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## harlantr1

Dini said:


> Cute bump! Makes me feels better as I'm so afraid when I get a bump I just won't look pregnant lol. I'm a size 16/18 closer to an 18 mostly.

You will be adorable!! Every woman is different. I literally just popped in the last week and a half and before that I just looked fluffy :) It will happen and believe me I know it is not easy to be patient. Good luck mamma!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

harlantr1 said:


> I am. I was a 20 pants size and 22/24 shirt size pre-pregnancy. Here is me 20 weeks :) Finally getiing a proper bump!! I have gained no weight in my pregnancy, so still same size.

You look great!


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> Nice bump, Harlan!
> 
> Dini, I'm a 16ish, and mine is coming along bump shaped so far. It's not a perfect round bump, and I do have an apron that makes it look like I'm carrying weirdly low, but it's better than I anticipated. You never know what you'll get! Over-bump maternity pants really help. I'll post a photo from yesterday (14+4) so you can see.
> 
> I'm up a couple pounds two mornings in a row, so I'm thinking it's real weight gain and not just bloating or something. I'm a little annoyed, but I'm not gonna beat myself up over 2lbs. Especially since I went through another breast growth spurt. If it keeps up I'm going to have to really reassess what I'm eating, though. My midwife's goal for me was to not gain any more til 20 weeks, but I don't think she'll be super concerned about a small gain. 7-8lbs in 20 weeks would be pretty good, in my opinion.

Adorable! You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Amythyst

Ugh, I won't get a bump even at 19 weeks? UGH! I'm tired of this B belly... I look like I ate a baby cow or something. :D I haven't gained any weight but my tummy looks terrible. 

I guess I'm one of the biggest girls here... I'm a 24/26 318 pounds right now. So, I feel just enormous... lol. I guess I won't have to buy any maternity clothes for many many weeks. :)


----------



## harlantr1

Amythyst said:


> Ugh, I won't get a bump even at 19 weeks? UGH! I'm tired of this B belly... I look like I ate a baby cow or something. :D I haven't gained any weight but my tummy looks terrible.
> 
> I guess I'm one of the biggest girls here... I'm a 24/26 318 pounds right now. So, I feel just enormous... lol. I guess I won't have to buy any maternity clothes for many many weeks. :)

You honestly can't tell if you will or not until it happens - I swear! I did not think I was going to get one at all. Here's a comparison of me at 17 weeks and at 20. Big difference. Don't be discouraged.
 



Attached Files:







17 v 20 weeks.pdf
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MollyNorwood

Amythyst it is hard not to feel discouraged when your a bigger girl and you see women who are as pregnant as you are and they have nice bumps already, i know. 
While I am sticking out more now at the top of my B bump than ever before I am still waiting for it to 'round out', I do look pregnant to those who know I am but not yet to those who don't.
I am down 17 pounds on my pre-pregnancy weight but because of my weird baby distribution I look slightly fluffier than I was back then hahaha.
It will still be a little while before I am in maternity clothes too :)

For Demotivated-I use either a bonds belly belt under my clothes or a Cantaloop (same kind of thing) which can help my belly look a bit more rounded but they are great for support too for belly and back. :)


----------



## emily3399

amythyst im a 304lb at 5''8 so I am too one of the bigger amongst us and totally get how your feeling my bump is starting to protrude aove my belly button but then theres still the saggy bottom belly that is still just there im just like you waiting for it to all join up to make that round bump so your not alone hunni :) x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Have any of you ladies started to feel daily movement from baby yet? I feel like I can feel him sometimes, but it's really low almost in pelvis region and I'm not so sure. I get panicky because I don't know if I feel anything some days. I was hoping I could feel something on the outside by now so hubby can enjoy, but nothing as of yet.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> Ugh, I won't get a bump even at 19 weeks? UGH! I'm tired of this B belly... I look like I ate a baby cow or something. :D I haven't gained any weight but my tummy looks terrible.
> 
> I guess I'm one of the biggest girls here... I'm a 24/26 318 pounds right now. So, I feel just enormous... lol. I guess I won't have to buy any maternity clothes for many many weeks. :)

Sweetie, I get how you're feeling - I think most of us do. You are NOT alone! I doubt you look like a baby cow. (In my case I look like hippo toddler.):haha: I don't show at all...except for my upper "P" belly/hernia sticking out more. I was at my ultrasound yesterday (I'm posting an adorable "footprint" pic) and all the ladies there actually looked pregnant. So there I was...obviously the oldest, fatest and most non-pregnant looking one there. Oh what fun!



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Have any of you ladies started to feel daily movement from baby yet? I feel like I can feel him sometimes, but it's really low almost in pelvis region and I'm not so sure. I get panicky because I don't know if I feel anything some days. I was hoping I could feel something on the outside by now so hubby can enjoy, but nothing as of yet.

I've been feeling the little guy since 15-16 weeks, but not daily until the past couple of weeks. And it's really normal at this point to feel the baby a lot one day and then not at all for a couple of days. My husband just finally felt him on Saturday. You're right on schedule.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-08e Ultrasound 23w4d Measuring 23w6d Footprint.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bookwrmgal

hi ladies, I hope I can join you.

I'm 12w3days and normally a size 22/24. I have a B belly and don't look pregnant at all. I'm job hunting so I'm kind of glad I won't show for a while. Fortunately, I saved my old size 28 pants from before I lost weight because they have been coming in handy for the bloat. :thumbup:
I had my NT scan this morning and everything looks great.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Bookwrmgal said:


> hi ladies, I hope I can join you.
> 
> I'm 12w3days and normally a size 22/24. I have a B belly and don't look pregnant at all. I'm job hunting so I'm kind of glad I won't show for a while. Fortunately, I saved my old size 28 pants from before I lost weight because they have been coming in handy for the bloat. :thumbup:
> I had my NT scan this morning and everything looks great.

Welcome! And great news on the scan!


----------



## Amythyst

Thank you for all the reassurance, that does make me feel better. :) I also a little daunted that I see pregnant women everywhere but they have no idea that I'm pregnant. Its like you want to be noticed... I just want to put a sign on my back that says "baby on board" or something. :D

@Emily3399: Yea, I am with ya. My upper belly is sticking out so much! 

And don't get me wrong I'm not down on myself or being overly negative... I'm just a "realist" and I know how big I am, so just venting a little. :) I was not prepared for this "B" belly and didn't even realize what was going on till I joined this thread. It was just frustrating having lost a bunch of weight before I got pregnant and even though I've lose 2 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight my upper body just seems to stick out so much now. 

C'est la vie though right? I just try to enjoy being pregnant and look forward to when I can feel the little bugger kicking... which may be a while yet. :)

On a side note, do any of you get winded more easily? I used to be able to go up and down our stairs no problem... but now when I get to the top of the stairs I'm breathing a bit heavy. We also did a big grocery store run a week ago and we were only there an hour or so but after like 45 mins or so of walking around I just got so tired and my legs felt like heavy bricks. Seems my little bub is draining my stamina! :) Which I suppose can be expected.


----------



## Demotivated

I am onto wearing leggings upto waist now most days... it gives a nice round bump :D
if i m in my pre-pregnancy jeans, i just look weird, with two ballls on my stomach :|


----------



## MollyNorwood

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Have any of you ladies started to feel daily movement from baby yet? I feel like I can feel him sometimes, but it's really low almost in pelvis region and I'm not so sure. I get panicky because I don't know if I feel anything some days. I was hoping I could feel something on the outside by now so hubby can enjoy, but nothing as of yet.

:flower:
I had been feeling 'flickers' from around about 13 weeks or so, now kung fu moves! My DH didn't get the chance to feel the kicks from the outside until 22+5 weeks when I was laying in bed after a shower and baby was being crazy :) It is an awesome moment which you both will treasure because you have had to wait a bit extra longer than usual. I hope it happens for you soon :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Amythyst said:


> On a side note, do any of you get winded more easily? I used to be able to go up and down our stairs no problem... but now when I get to the top of the stairs I'm breathing a bit heavy. We also did a big grocery store run a week ago and we were only there an hour or so but after like 45 mins or so of walking around I just got so tired and my legs felt like heavy bricks. Seems my little bub is draining my stamina! :) Which I suppose can be expected.

YES! I used to love walking around the shopping center with my mum or friends before being pregnant and could easy spend all day out doing things.
Recently mum came to visit and I wanted to take her to a new store she hadn't been to... holy crap! We were out about an hour before I decided I couldn't do it anymore and it was time to go home. Hahaha. I felt breathless walking and talking, my legs felt like wet cement! 
Even going for a walk around a couple of blocks make me exhausted, and I do my housework in sections. I miss getting up in the morning and cleaning the house from top to bottom, having washing hung, dishes done, everything shiny and clean by 10am! The baby takes only what it needs I realize this but MAN.... leave some for me!!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't get winded, but my stamina has tanked. I went on a short walk today, helped DH put laundry away and packed up a bunch of stuff that doesn't fit right now, and my back is killing me. He's doing all the hard work today, and I'm the one whining


----------



## maisie78

I definitely get more winded now. I did a big grocery shop a couple of days ago. By the time I got home I was so tired and uncomfortable I had to get oh to have dd while I had a lie down.

After being adament I wouldn't get one I relented and bought a doppler hoping it would help with my anxieties. I tried it for the first time last night. Took a couple of goes but found him pretty quickly. He has a nice steady hb of 135, I think he was sleeping :)

I have been feeling much better the last few days. I have taken a few days off work and have been trying to relax as much as I can with a teething almost 2 year old lol :) Oh and I spoke over the weekend and have decided to swap roles. So after baby arrives I will stay home and oh will go back to work. I am.so looking forward to just looking after the house and family for a few years. Even part time I have found juggling work with all of dd's appointments, which I always make sure I attend, a struggle. So all in all I'm feeling pretty ok right now. Anomaly scan on Friday so hopefully everything will be fine with our little guy and I can start counting down to maternity leave and then Christmas :D xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I am winded now but I think it's because of my allergies being so bad that it is affecting my breathing. I am definitely having stamina issues though. I can't even walk across the grocery store without wanting to sit down. I have yet to have the can't keep my eyes open type exhaustion that it seems most people have but I do have the general exhaustion.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was getting past that absolutely terrible exhaustion by 12 weeks, so maybe you'll avoid it! My friend's mom is a baby nurse and she swears you either get the fatigue or the morning sickness. I only got the fatigue, but I'm pretty sure a lot of ladies in my March thread have complained of both. 

I'm still sore from watching DH work yesterday ;) I offered (before I was sore) to clean the master bathroom while he was at work today. He reaffirmed my decision to marry him when I woke up this morning to an email saying "If you just fold the rest of the laundry, I'll clean the bathroom so you don't have to do all that bending and scrubbing." He works mostly with women (there's occasionally one other guy), and he's been through a few work pregnancies, and they have him trained so well. I'm going to have to send them some cookies or something...

It's just so frustrating not being able to do anything. There's a 5k walk we really want to do at the end of the month, and I'm just not sure I can do it. A leisurely 3 mile was was nothing to me before I got pregnant! We haven't signed up yet, so I'm going to dust off my fitbit and take the dogs for walks with him in the evenings and see how far I can really make it before I start to get sore. I don't mind signing up for the walk and not doing it at the last minute (it's inexpensive and the fees benefit a good cause), but it'll drive him crazy, and I doubt he'd do it without me.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Oh yeah, I defiantly get winded.

I normally have no problem walking up stairs, carrying DS, etc, but I take forever now :lol:

Doesn't help I have Asthma but that's under control anyway


----------



## Demotivated

Another question ladies :D

How much weight gain is ideal and how much you all have gained?

I am 20 weeks today, and from my pre-pregnancy, its a total gain of 6 pounds till date :|


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm in the "11 to 20lbs" range, I believe. My BMI is near the bottom of that range, though, so I'm not going to beat myself up if I gain 25, you know?

So far, I gained 5lbs immediately, within a week or two of getting pregnant. And I think I've gained another 2 or 3lbs in the past week or so.


----------



## maisie78

I am also in the 11-20lb range but right at the top so I am guessing they would prefer if I didn't gain at all. So far I am still 11lbs down on pre-pregnancy weight so that gives me some leeway for the second half of the pregnancy.


----------



## sethsmummy

im also in the top of that 11-20lb range and as of this morning have gained 4lb


----------



## maisie78

Wish me luck ladies. Got my 1st gtt at 1015 this morning then my anomaly scan at 1115. Seeing the anaesthetist at 1300 to discuss my section so going to be a long morning and I'm already hungry lol :) Actually I can live without eating but could murder a cup of tea, waking up to plain water just isn't right!! ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck hun! 

hopefully have my gtt in a few weeks. 

i had my anomoly scan on wednesday but it was a complete fail.. back on the 7th october to try again. x


----------



## maisie78

Oh no what happened? :(


----------



## sethsmummy

i couldnt hold me bladder ( i was literally almost in tears from trying not to pee myself) and baby was being extremely stubborn. I had to make her stop eventually before i did literally pee on her bed. Im at the gp this morning as i think its a UTI so hopefully ill get anti biotics and should be ok for the re-run and holding my bladder! Things like this make me hate being a bigger woman.. if i was slim i wouldnt need a full bladder at this point :( xx


----------



## maisie78

Aww hun that's rubbish. At least baby will be that much bigger so easier to get measurements next time xx

I don't think not having a full bladder will be an issue for me this morning since I will have drunk half a litre of bloody lucozade an hour before lol :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah thats what the tech said as ill be 25+5 by then. 

haha oh man i just hope you dont end up like i was and completely desperate as thats simply no fun at all xx


----------



## maisie78

Scan has not quite gone to plan. They have measured most things and have confirmed he is definitely a boy :) What they did see is all good but we have to come back.in 2 weeks just to check a couple of measurements they couldn't get. I don't think it helped that I had all the lucozade for the gtt because he was bouncing all over the place and wouldn't stay still long enough to get what the sonographer needed lol :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Awww, glad it all went well.

I gave next last gtt on Wednesday as well as a midwife appointment on Monday.

Worst thing about the gtt, having to sit in the waiting room for over 2 hours, starving with an aching arm.


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad it all went well hun! wish we got lucozade for our GTT's lol


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Same here, the stuff I have makes me feel really sick when you drink it, and the after taste, it's just as worse


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sethsmummy, I hope you're feeling better soon. 

Not looking forward to the GTT! Are you really not allowed breakfast that day? I feel like crap if I don't eat something every two hours...


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsKChicago said:


> Sethsmummy, I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Not looking forward to the GTT! Are you really not allowed breakfast that day? I feel like crap if I don't eat something every two hours...

 Thanks hun, i got some anti biotics when i was at the gp today so hopefully that should clear it right up :D 

It depends where you are hun. In the uk in most places no you cant eat from like 10pm the night before. but some places in America let you have certain things for breakfast. xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I hope they let me eat something! I can't imagine going from 10pm til morning these days!


----------



## maisie78

It wasn't as bad as it sounds. I struggled not having my morning cup of tea or 3 though. I did get a horrible headache though which was made worse by how long I was there. Arrived at 10am had my blood taken and given my drink. Then my detailed scan was at 1100. Further blood test just after 1200. Went and had a bite to eat then back again for appointments with the anaesthetist and consultant. It was 1430 by the time I got out and I was exhausted! 

The good news is I had my elcs request approved and I am provisionally booked in on Jan 28th. That's if he stays in that long as waters went at 38+5 with dd.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh gosh, that sounds exhausting! 

I'll suffer without my coffee, for sure. If I don't get a good cup in the morning, I crave it all day. I can handle that more than I can handle no food at all, though. I think I'd have a harder time with no food after 10 than no food in the morning, at this point. I need a bite before bed or I wake up with a headache. 

Oh well. I have awhile before I get there, I'll worry about it when it's closer. 

We're finding out the sex this Sunday afternoon. I'm so excited! I hope baby cooperates! I was shockingly patient for awhile - way more patient than I thought I'd be. But once I had the NT scan at 13 weeks and got past the worst of the "Is baby ok??" worry, it freed me up emotionally to get curious about the sex, so we booked a private scan.


----------



## sethsmummy

wow 10am :o weve to be at ours at 8:30am! 

thats fab youve got your section date already hun :) wonder when ill get a provisional date although i want to beat that date :haha: i would love a vbac. 

oooo good luck mrsk!! i hope baby co-operates for you xx


----------



## maisie78

I know! I wasn't terribly happy when they made that appointment as last time I was in with a lot of other women having it at 0830. My next one is booked for 0930 so slightly better. 

MrsK good luck for the gender scan :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

its silly isnt it really because they always tell us we have to make sure we eat and drink or we could faint etc.. then they purposefully want us to do it :S 
I think most women where i am go for 8am but i cant get to the hospital that early. 

how are you guys feeling today? I've just finished cleaning the living room.. kitchen is kinda almost done. :D xx


----------



## MrsLemon

So I`m 18 weeks today and I still havent felt any movement.. my midwife did say that due to my size i would`nt feel any till later.. im a (uk) trouser size 24.. 

when did you ladies feel movements with your first?


----------



## maisie78

I was pretty early with both. Only light flutters and not regularly but I was 14 weeks with dd and about 12/13 with this one. I am now getting regular movement and I think that started about 2 weeks ago x

Eta: I am a UK Size 22 x


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsLemon said:


> So I`m 18 weeks today and I still havent felt any movement.. my midwife did say that due to my size i would`nt feel any till later.. im a (uk) trouser size 24..
> 
> when did you ladies feel movements with your first?

I was thin when I got pregnant with my son, but I didn't feel him until around 23 weeks or so.

This time I was sure I felt movement around 16 weeks - but probably sooner. And I'm a lot bigger than I was with my son.

You might be feeling him/her and not even know it!


----------



## sethsmummy

i think i got my first flutters around the 18 week mark hun but no proper movements until 24ish weeks. Although i was only a size 16/18 at the time. This time round im now going into a size 30 (i refuse to pay for maternity pants.. jsut rather buy a size up) and i felt movements from 13/14 weeks. xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Mrs Lemon I felt flickers at about 13 weeks, and we didn't feel bubs kicking around in there from the outside until 22+5... and that was laying down. I still can't feel the kicks while standing due to extra cushioning but have no probs feeling them now still by laying down.
I am a size 22 which I believe is still a 22 in the UK :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally got my NT results back and everything is low risk :) One less thing to worry about! 

I'm hoping to feel movement soon, but at 15 weeks with my first, I'm thinking it's unlikely. I think I'll feel a lot more real and a lot less worrying when I can feel him/her swimming around in there. 

I'm in trouble with weight - we stopped at Trader Joe's and alllllllll the pumpkin things are out. We ended up with pumpkin croissants, pumpkin yogurt, pumpkin pancake mix, pumpkin ice cream, and pumpkin ravioli. The only thing DH put in the cart was the ravioli, I prefer my pumpkin in dessert. I think I'll have a bowl of ice cream for dessert.

I hope everyone is feeling ok this weekend.


----------



## sethsmummy

'MRsK thats fab news :D 

It is possible that your feeling movements.. most women the only reason they dont say they feel them till later is because they dont know what they are looking for so miss the first movements and think they are gas etc. 

haha i dont want to step on the scales either! we had a take away last night and i had sausage and chips.. it was yummy but i bet its put a few lbs on me!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

One more week or so, and then I'm in the last trimester.

Getting closer to seeing her.

Just have to say what my midwife says tomorrow :)


----------



## Gem13

Where are you lovely ladies buying your maternity jeans from? I've got 2 pairs from Next(20&22) but I spend all day pulling the bloody things up :-( 
I had lots of nice clothes with my first but got rid because "I'd be thin next time.".....now I can't find anything I like. Boohoo :-(!


----------



## sethsmummy

I dont buy maternity clothes.. i just get a new pair of pants the next size up. Im going to be looking at things with stretchy waists soon.. atm i wear black pants xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies! So much to catch up on, been a bit lazy with reading lately! Ugh the gtt test.... We have ours at 24 weeks so still have a couple weeks to go but am not a fan of it either! 

I felt movements from about 16 weeks but only in past week have they become more regular :) 

I have moved across to maternity skirts and tops for work, was finding other stuff too uncomfy. Reckon I look way bigger this time around, will have to take a bump pic for you all soon since you ladies have all been putting them up! They are all lovely too by the way!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're having a boy!

I got all my pants secondhand. I think the ones I'm wearing most currently are from Old Navy. I don't remember the other brands.


----------



## Amythyst

Congrats Mrs K! We can be boy buddies! ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Amythyst said:


> Congrats Mrs K! We can be boy buddies! ;)

Thanks! I was absolutely sure it was a girl. What a surprise! We're very excited about a boy, though :D


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsKChicago said:


> We're having a boy!
> 
> I got all my pants secondhand. I think the ones I'm wearing most currently are from Old Navy. I don't remember the other brands.

congratulations hun! x


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Congrats MrsK! I can't wait to find out the gender next month!

As far as pants, I still have my old size 26 and 28 from before I lost weight (Currently about a 22/24 depending on cut) and I plan to use those as much as possible.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

MrsKChicago said:


> We're having a boy!
> 
> I got all my pants secondhand. I think the ones I'm wearing most currently are from Old Navy. I don't remember the other brands.

Congrats :D

I use either Leggings or Jeggins, but if I use jeans, I attach a bobble or something like that so then I can wear them.

I managed to fit into a pair of new jeans but I didn't see how I could.

Went to the midwife check up appointment today, heard her heartbeat, it's nice and strong.

Got weighed and I've lost about 8 pound since I got my booking appointment after the doctor confirmed I was pregnant. :happydance:

I have no idea how that happened but me and DH are over the moon.


----------



## MrsLemon

Awwww A boy congratulations how lovely!!!

My 20 week scan is 2 weeks today, everyone is convinced baby is a boy so ill probably be joining you in the blue bundles club :)


----------



## proxy bump

Congrats on the blue bumps!
:)
Looks like a mini army is prepping. Loads of boys in my area, aha


----------



## MrsKChicago

A week or two ago, when I weighed myself, I'd gained 3lbs. I hopped on the scale today and the 3lbs is gone. I have no idea how I'm managing to hold steady at just the 5lbs I gained the second I got pregnant, but I'm pretty happy about it. I'm happy to gain anything I need to keep baby healthy, but I hope I can get through the rest of the pregnancy without ballooning.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

MrsKChicago said:


> A week or two ago, when I weighed myself, I'd gained 3lbs. I hopped on the scale today and the 3lbs is gone. I have no idea how I'm managing to hold steady at just the 5lbs I gained the second I got pregnant, but I'm pretty happy about it. I'm happy to gain anything I need to keep baby healthy, but I hope I can get through the rest of the pregnancy without ballooning.

I know how you feel, I felt like I put on weight and I got weighed on Monday by my MW, lost 8lbs :happydance

I've put about 1lbs back on since then as I got weighed yesterday but it's mostly all baby.

Got my last GTT yesterday and I'm bruised really bad ._.


----------



## harlantr1

21.5 weeks today! Super popping at this point, YAY!! M B belly is still there but I can tell it is filling in. Maternity pants rock!!!
 



Attached Files:







21.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looking good, Harlan!


----------



## Dini

Cute bump Harlan!! Sorry I'm still stalking you ladies, and hoping to join you in a few weeks ;)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Lovely bump Harlan :D


----------



## sethsmummy

lovely bump harlan 


I weighed myself this morning.. back down to 20 stone 5lb :wohoo: only 1lb up on pre-preg weight!


----------



## paula727

Size 18/20 before pregnancy. 210lbs. 5ft 3.
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## maisie78

sethsmummy said:


> lovely bump harlan
> 
> 
> I weighed myself this morning.. back down to 20 stone 5lb :wohoo: only 1lb up on pre-preg weight!

Wow well done you!! :thumbup:

Lovely bumps Harlan and Paula :)

Dini it's jot a rule that you have to be in 2nd tri, all are welcome so feel free to join in :)


----------



## MrsLemon

Some people are just rude,

I had a late night meeting yesterday, and my pregnancy came up. In the evening i tend to become bloated and look really pregnant instead of my can only tell if you know me baby bump..and a woman looked at me and said wow your only 4 months your going to be so massive at 9 months... i was in shock didnt know what to say...

I weighed my self this morning and I,ve put on 4lbs since falling pregnant and now feel really big :(


----------



## maisie78

Try to ignore them MrsLemon. People always have an opinion and it is rarely flattering. I have lost count of the number of times I have been asked if there are 2 in there. I just laugh it off. I am 11lbs lighter than pre-pregnancy but I did pop early this time. At least people can tell 'm pregnant ;)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Cute bumps *Harlan* and *Paula*! 

Good job on the weight maintenance/loss *Sethsmummy* and *Maisie*! 

*MrsLemon*, I'm sorry you got a rude comment. People can really be so stupid! And good job on only gaining 4 pounds!

Everyone's pregnancy is different. Some people are going to gain more weight than others. Some will lose weight. As long as there's some healthy eating going on, that's all that can be expected of us right?

25w1d. I CANNOT believe I'm posting this ugly picture in my hideous house clothes. :haha:

I guess I sort of look pregnant...but to me, I look exactly the same as I did before. My husband says I totally look pregnant. I guess I was expecting my whole belly to be round, not just the part above my belly button. My herrnia does stick out a lot more...I can feel it.:shrug:

I felt ok-ish before I took this picture...but now I can see that I'm ENORMOUS. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







20140919g Copy 25w1d.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MollyNorwood

Janet you have a gorgeous little bump, in fact you are not huge at all! I am surprised you are 25 weeks here! :D Funny you should say that you are surprised you pop more above the belly button, i am in the same boat. I feel pressure behind my belly button so I think I will pop right out pretty soon, but only the top half of my tummy looks pregnant- i still have the B belly but the bottom isn't as noticable :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

MollyNorwood said:


> Janet you have a gorgeous little bump, in fact you are not huge at all! I am surprised you are 25 weeks here! :D Funny you should say that you are surprised you pop more above the belly button, i am in the same boat. I feel pressure behind my belly button so I think I will pop right out pretty soon, but only the top half of my tummy looks pregnant- i still have the B belly but the bottom isn't as noticable :)

Thanks hun, very kind of you. Isn't it weird how everyone "pops" differently? And this pregnancy is so different from the one I had with my son....of course that was 90823497239472 years ago.:haha:


----------



## MollyNorwood

This is me now at 27 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







todayyy 003small.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11









todayyy 006small.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JanetPlanet

MollyNorwood said:


> This is me now at 27 weeks :)

You look awesome!:happydance: I see how you're showing in the upper part of your belly like me. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had an appointment today and the scale said I was up SEVEN pounds. I honestly don't believe it, I was holding steady a week ago, and I haven't gained a pound a day.. Their scale is one of the really old manual ones, I'm guessing it was feeling spiteful today, and that combined with my clothes and stuff in my pockets made me look like I gained a lot. The midwife didn't mention it, though.

Here's my latest bump pic, at 16+5. I think I'm starting get to the pregnant end of the "Is she pregnant or fat?" stage.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> I had an appointment today and the scale said I was up SEVEN pounds. I honestly don't believe it, I was holding steady a week ago, and I haven't gained a pound a day.. Their scale is one of the really old manual ones, I'm guessing it was feeling spiteful today, and that combined with my clothes and stuff in my pockets made me look like I gained a lot. The midwife didn't mention it, though.
> 
> Here's my latest bump pic, at 16+5. I think I'm starting get to the pregnant end of the "Is she pregnant or fat?" stage.

You look great! Don't worry about those seven pounds, it's probably all water and extra clothes.:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, hon. I'm not too upset about the weight gain - it just doesn't seem realistic. I've been weighing in regularly, and there's just no way I gained that much, that fast. I'd believe a couple pounds, but not seven.


----------



## Amythyst

I'm heading to my MFM doctor tomorrow. First time seeing an actual MD since I got pregnant... lol. Only thing going on with me now is my feet swelling when I commute to work. Other than that, feel fine. :) Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## proxy bump

Id happily trade your seven for my total of 19 lbs. But thats total so I guess its not too terrible. I can still see my feet just cant always reach them!


----------



## MollyNorwood

I went for my second 2 Hr GTT test the other day (urgh I HATE THEM) and got results back yesterday, all good news thankfully! 
Dr said I passed with no sign of GD, and when I asked what the numbers were I was told 123. I read somewhere that if you have a score of 140+ you have GD. I don't know if that is right?
She also checked my blood pressure (which normally ranges from between 120/70-140/80) and it was 110/70 which I also believe to be good?
I should have asked more questions but they were flat out at the hospital :(
Anyway I have my next growth scan on Thurs next week (29 weeks) and I will book in my very last scan for 34 weeks too :) so exciting!

Edit: Just found this online for anyone who isn't sure either re. GTT test-
*How is the oral glucose tolerance test (OGTT) done?

The OGTT usually requires that you have the fasting glucose test first. Then you take a dose of high-sugar (glucose) solution to challenge your body to clear the glucose from your blood. After two hours, another blood glucose test is done. The final test results indicate whether you have a normal level of blood glucose or may have prediabetes or diabetes:

Normal: Normal blood sugar levels measure less than 140 mg/dl after the oral glucose tolerance test.
Prediabetes: Blood glucose levels of 140-199 mg/dl after the OGTT is diagnosed as prediabetes. People with these results are considered to have impaired glucose tolerance (IGT).
Diabetes: Diabetes is diagnosed with blood glucose of 200 mg/dl or above.*


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! You've also got nine weeks on me! If that gain is for real, it brings me up to 12. I'll weigh in at home in a couple days and see where I stand.


----------



## proxy bump

There are days im glad I dont have a scale at home, lol

Ugh, I have my glucose test in three weeks. The drink is just sitting in my fridge....taunting me. Ive heard its not terrible just flat and mega sweet.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, I got on the scale at home this morning (we only have one because DH wanted it), and it has me up about 5lbs. Still not thrilled. I wouldn't mind gaining 5lbs in the second trimester, but gaining it all at once is kind of worrisome. Then again, I gained my first 5lbs all in one week, too. Maybe I'll just keep gaining 5 at a time every 16 weeks ;)


----------



## MollyNorwood

proxy bump said:


> There are days im glad I dont have a scale at home, lol
> 
> Ugh, I have my glucose test in three weeks. The drink is just sitting in my fridge....taunting me. Ive heard its not terrible just flat and mega sweet.

Yeah hun the taste is ok, kind of like flat lemonade and a bit sweeter. They will warn you though that you can feel ill headachy or faint in the hour after drinking it. The first time I did the test (about 18 weeks) I did feel faint for a bit afterwards but i was already sitting down and it went away eventually. 
The second time it didn't effect me at all, hopefully you will be fine too :)


----------



## Amythyst

I had my 16 week appointment yesterday and they want me to do my 1 hour glucose test whenever I'm ready. I have PCOS and I'm on 2000 mg of Metformin, so she wants me to stop taking it for 3 days and then take the test and then I can resume taking it again. I guess they want to see if my Metformin is managing my blood sugar properly and if I actually have GD being masked by the Metformin. Luckily she didn't have a problem with me continuing to take it the rest of my pregnancy but she didn't think it was a benefit. I then asked well if I had GD, what would the treatment be? She said Metformin... so I was like... ummm hello? :D

But it was a great visit, she said despite all my conditions the baby looks great and he's measuring perfectly and she was actually able to see quite a bit of the anatomy already. His heart was great and they were measuring bone lengths and stuff. I posted another thread in the forum cause we got the funniest ultrasound pic of him doing a "facepalm". Laughed so hard!

Was the first time I had seen an actual doctor this whole time so it was nice to get an "official" status ... she gave me the run down of all the scary stuff because of my weight and my issues but of course she had to tell me those things. She was very nice though and reassured me that as of right now she sees nothing to worry about and nothing that doesn't indicate I can have a perfect pregnancy. :)

The only thing she did find is when I asked if I still had the SCH that I was told about at 5 weeks she was like huh? I don't see anything... she said they might have mistaken an SCH for a fibroid ... she looked around and thought she saw 2 fibroids on the upper part of my uterus near the placenta. She said they were very small and even while she was poking around the shape of them sorta changed so it could just be a weird part of the placenta. She assured me that it was nothing to worry about and didn't see any reason why they would negatively impact the baby at this point. So, I hope she's right.


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad you had a good appointment hun :D I see my consultant again at 30 weeks and im sure ill get all the "downs" of weight then. I LOVE your ultrasound picture... it is so damn cute! 

im glad all you other ladies are doing well :D 

Theres been no mention of my GTT yet although i fully expect the midwife to mention it next week. I weighed myself this morning and I am 20 stone 6lb so 2lb up from pre-preg weight. 

V day today :D Its flying past so quick! 25 week midwife appointment on the 2nd, anomoly re-scan on the 7th :D fx for a good scan this time and finding out the gender properly!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad you had a good appointment, Amythyst!

Hooray for V-Day, Sethsmummy! I can't wait for V Day. My nephew was premature (doing great now!), and even though that has no bearing on my pregnancy, seeing it happen firsthand has probably made premature labor my biggest pregnancy fear. I'll breathe easier when I know he has a chance on the outside.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww im glad your Nephew is ok hun! im not surprised its your big fear after seeing it happen to someone close to you! :hugs: 

not long till you hit V day too hun! it all seems to be going so fast this time. with my boys it went soooo slow! but now im starting to panick that iv not bought anything yet lol. need to know gender first :dohh: xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, hon :) It was a scary couple months when he was born! We're damn lucky he doesn't seem to have any lasting issues, besides being a bit behind on some baby milestones (which I hear is totally normal for a preemie his age). I guess I should find that reassuring, if anything. 

Did anyone's appetite drop right around when they started to really show? I figure it's probably the baby squishing my stomach. I was constantly starving up til the past week or two, and now I have to remind myself to eat breakfast, and it's all small meals. I drank a quart of chocolate milk a few nights ago (oops) and completely spoiled my dinner.


----------



## sethsmummy

yep! i have only just kind of got my apetite back (hense how im managing to keep my weight under control :haha: ) i rarely have a nightime meal or breakfast and im lucky if i can fit in lunch. a sandwich and im full! x


----------



## bucherwurm

I'm always hungry these days!
Some cute bumps lately.
I've gotten some maternity clothes and underthings so I can actually look round now instead of just squishing into my normal clothes and looking fatter than normal.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

No more GTT's at all :happydance:

Good thing is, feeling baba kick 10+ times during the day, but more when her daddy and brother is around :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

Woppee crimson! thats great news! :D :D 

im dreading my gtt this time round tbh i have a horrible feeling im going to fail it. xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

sethsmummy said:


> Woppee crimson! thats great news! :D :D
> 
> im dreading my gtt this time round tbh i have a horrible feeling im going to fail it. xx

You never know your luck... I was convinced I wouldn't pass this time either, I haven't been strict with my sugar intake- in fact I have been naughty a fair bit lately. When do you do yours?


----------



## sethsmummy

nobody has mentioned it yet but its usually at 28 weeks. Ill be asking the midwife next week if ive not had a letter or anything. Iv never watched my sugar intake in either pregnancy but iv been lucky the last 2 times. Im a lot bigger this time round so just have this sneaky feeling im going to fail. xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Well good luck Sethsmummy I hope you pass it this time xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Me today at 28 weeks. You can really tell I am pregnant now :D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







more newbies 124.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8









more newbies 125.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun :D :D

ooo look at your bump <3 love it xx


----------



## MrsLemon

when did you get a letter or booked in for the glucose test thing.. I`ve been told numerous times ill need to do it but not sure when ill be told when it is. as ill need to book it off work x


----------



## sethsmummy

its usually done between 28-32 weeks hun. Iv not had mine mentioned yet but ill be asking at my 25 week midwife appointment. I need to fit it around ds1's nursery and other appointments xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> im dreading my gtt this time round tbh i have a horrible feeling im going to fail it. xx

Good luck hun, hope you pass with flying colors!:hugs:



MollyNorwood said:


> Me today at 28 weeks. You can really tell I am pregnant now :D :happydance:

Adorable!:thumbup: I still don't really show.:shrug:


----------



## MollyNorwood

For the GTT I got a referral off my Dr at the hospital to take to a pathology place who does them. I was told to book it in at 27 weeks as here in Oz they like it done at 26-28 weeks. I got the referral at 26 weeks xx
Thanks Janet, I would say you have better stomach muscles than me which is why you aren't really showing much. It is only in the last month that you can actually tell I am pregnant now, before I just looked like I'd eaten more doughnuts than usual


----------



## JanetPlanet

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks Janet, I would say you have better stomach muscles than me which is why you aren't really showing much. It is only in the last month that you can actually tell I am pregnant now, before I just looked like I'd eaten more doughnuts than usual

Mmmmm, now I want doughnuts. YUM! :winkwink:


----------



## MollyNorwood

[/QUOTE]Mmmmm, now I want doughnuts. YUM! :winkwink:[/QUOTE]

:dohh:

Didn't mean to trigger cravings for anyone!!!! Sorry!!!
Hahaha :haha:


----------



## Demotivated

Hi Guys..

Just wanted to share my bump pics..now at 22 weeks, it looks less like a B-belly..and more rounded..though still Pish / Bish...

:)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sethsmummy

gorgeous bumps ladies :D :D 

I thought i should share one of mine :) 24+4

https://i57.tinypic.com/10wod4x.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/30js3m8.jpg


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> gorgeous bumps ladies :D :D
> 
> I thought i should share one of mine :) 24+4

You look adorably pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Demotivated said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Just wanted to share my bump pics..now at 22 weeks, it looks less like a B-belly..and more rounded..though still Pish / Bish...
> 
> :)

Cute bump!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cute bumps! I'm due to take one today, I'll post it later.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww thank you Janet Planet.. im always a bit wary of bump pics because i just feel more fat just now.. but looking at that i see bump :D xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Here's my 17+4 bump, and a 15 week comparison bump. I feel like it always looks a little bigger in real life. I think I may have had my first pop. I'm really surprised at how nicely the bump is coming along (not that you can tell with a loose shirt on), given my weight. It's flabbier than I'd want it in an idea world, but I think I'm definitely looking pregnant now.
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> Here's my 17+4 bump, and a 15 week comparison bump. I feel like it always looks a little bigger in real life. I think I may have had my first pop. I'm really surprised at how nicely the bump is coming along (not that you can tell with a loose shirt on), given my weight. It's flabbier than I'd want it in an idea world, but I think I'm definitely looking pregnant now.

Definitely pregnant-looking...and super cute! :hugs:


----------



## MrsLemon

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, Everything was perfect and the scan was so so clear :) and i am officially team :blue: :D


----------



## MollyNorwood

YAY Mrs Lemon! Congratulations on your bump turning blue :D


----------



## MollyNorwood

I forgot to add that everyone looks so great! So many baby bumps! :D woohoo haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on team blue Mrs Lemon!


----------



## sethsmummy

lovely bump MrsK! 

congratulations on team blue and a good scan MrsLemon xx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congrats on your blue bundle MrsLemon :D

Can't believe I'm in the 3rd tri right now, means I have just over 11 weeks before little miss id due to be here :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo congratulations on 3rd Tri hun! Its all flying past now! xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on third trimester! How exciting!


----------



## Amythyst

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Just thought I'd post a little update and bump our thread back up! 

17 weeks now - I still don't really feel pregnant... aside from the lovely swollen feet and this giant stomach I am developing. :) 

I had my glucose test on Monday and a couple doctor appointments this week... haven't heard back yet to know if I failed my 1 hour or not. I did have an OB appointment the same day I had my glucose test and they did a pee test while I was there and my sugar/protein level was where it was supposed to be on the pretty colored stick. So, I dunno if that bods well for my glucose test or that by the time I did the pee test it had normalized. 

I got the third degree (in a nice way) about my weight and health problems. I'm high risk, need to be careful, must not eat anything bad bla bla... I have terrible white coat syndrome and my fricken blood pressure was 150/101 when they checked it but it was on one of those horrible machines and usually they always read higher on me. I checked it when I got home and it was 106/60 ... so I dunno what the hell is going on when I go to the doctors. I just get so ansy and I was nervous cause I had never seen the doctor before. I hate going to the doctors... lol. 

But, I was able to hear the baby's heart beat on the doppler while I was there and I had a 16 week scan at the MFM doctor's office and everything was great and the baby looks perfect. Even though it was 16 weeks, they were still able to get some great anatomy shots.

Does anybody else have strange foot/ankle swelling problems? I have always struggled with this since my 20's (I'm bottom heavy and I have thunder thighs) and I suppose I have some sort of circulation problem but before I got pregnant and up till the first trimester, my feet were fine. But now, they swell ....when I commute to work. Not when I'm at home and doing general life stuff. Only when I go to work. They can be perfectly fine in the morning and by the time I get home they have swollen up. 

It then takes me a few days to get them back down again... I explained this to my OB and she just nodded her head and acted like she understood and it was "normal'. She told me she didn't really like me commuting 2 hours a day and that eventually it will make me "miserable". But once I told her that I'd be able to work from home as I get later on, that made her a bit happier. But she didn't say anything to me about the swelling feet specifically. I live about 50 miles from where I work and I have to take a 1 hour train ride to work, then walk or take a bus to my office. My office chair is very uncomfortable and by the end of the day my butt is killing me but I try to get up and walk around and pump my legs. I also have a foot stool under my desk. But, none of that seems to matter. It also seems like the more water I drink the bigger they get.


----------



## Amythyst

Sigh, failed my 1 hour glucose screening... was 179 and the cut-off was 139. Now I gotta do the damn 3 hour one. Why don't they just do the 3 hour for everyone.... oye.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, I'm sorry you're having a rough time, Amythyst. I hope you do better on the 3 hour. You may have mentioned this, but why did they have you do it so early? 

No idea on the swelling, unless it's just a position thing. I hope you can figure it out. I think the only swelling I've had was a few days selling at the farmer's market. I ended up with big feet after sitting there in a million degrees for four hours.


----------



## Amythyst

Is it early? Dunno... gonna assume its because I have PCOS and have been on Metformin for a long time that I might already have diabetes and its just being managed by the Metformin.

When I do these tests they are making me go off my medication for 3 days before doing it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ah, that makes sense. My midwife paperwork said it's later, I think around 28 weeks? And I agree with you, if it means going off a medication, they should just start you with the three hour test and be done with it. It's not like you're on the meds for fun!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sorry to hear Amethyst :(
I hate those GT tests that drink urgh 
They had me do a GTT at 18 weeks and I had my other one at 27 weeks. I don't have diabetes normally, it was only due to my weight they had me do one early as if I developed it early at least they could keep on top of it :)
I guess other countries are different, but here we do a 2Hr GTT in pregnancy.
We fast overnight from 10pm, and go in at about 8.30am for a blood draw. we drink the glucose drink and they tell us not to walk around and no food or even water for 1 hour.
We go get blood drawn after the hour, then we wait around again no eating/drinking/wandering around for one more hour where another blood test is done.
I don't know why everywhere doesn't do this, it seems the best way to get reliable results


----------



## sethsmummy

Amythyst = sorry you failed hun :( that sucks. We do a 2 hour one here like Molly does. No food from 10pm the night before and were in for around 8:30/9am.. bloods done as soon as we get there and then have the drink and more bloods 2 hours later. They probably mean for us not to move around too much but ill have at least one of my children with me so that wont be happening. 

I should have mine in roughly 2-4 weeks depending when they can get me in.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's fascinating to see the differences in prenatal care from country to country. Like Scottish babies are somehow different from American babies? 

I forgot to say yesterday, those blood pressure machines hate me too. The last two visits, the nurse has taken mine manually after using the machine. It always reads me as having suspiciously high BP. It was high at my first appointment, too, but we just attributed it to nerves - I was really anxious that baby had somehow magically disappeared at that one :blush: It's been right in the normal range when she took it manually, so I'm hoping it's the machine that's less accurate! The nurse seemed to think so. I wonder how many women are monitored for high BP just because of those machines? Maybe they're not as good if you're overweight.


----------



## sethsmummy

my midwives wont use those machines.. they always say it should be done manually to get a correct reading. 

Iv notices all american ladies get a 1 hour first. Yet in the uk we all go straight for the 2 hour one. 

xxx


----------



## Demotivated

Guys..i am just so depressed today..someone at work told me that i do not look that pregnant yet..it looks like i have gained some weight..another one told me that my bump is very small :(

I am now 23 weeks...attaching a pic i posted earlier at 22 weeks.. :(
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: you do look pregnant.. int hat t-shirt in the pic your bump is hidden a bit but thats the style of top. I would just ignore them hun.. they are just being mean in my eyes! 


weighed myself this morning and im back to pre-preg weight :wohoo: xx


----------



## Demotivated

sethsmummy said:


> :hugs: you do look pregnant.. int hat t-shirt in the pic your bump is hidden a bit but thats the style of top. I would just ignore them hun.. they are just being mean in my eyes!
> 
> 
> weighed myself this morning and im back to pre-preg weight :wohoo: xx

That's amazing :)
I m up 7lbs from my PrE preg. Weight..
Not ideal for sure.. But under permissible limits I guess..


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wouldn't worry about 7lbs in 23 weeks. I think that's about where I am (it's been fluctuating a lot lately) and I'm only 18 weeks.

And you definitely look pregnant. Maybe you were wearing something that just didn't highlight the bump. I can look way more or way less pregnant depending on what I wear. I can't say enough about what a difference proper maternity clothes make.


----------



## MollyNorwood

You do look pregnant hun. If you want to look even more pregnant you can try getting the Bonds belly bands to wear under your tops, they kind of smooth the roundness out (have for me anyway lol) and wear tops that have a gathered section right under the bust. That way the shirt flares out a bit which defo makes a difference.
A lot of maternity shirts/tops are like that, but I have found a few at shops that sell larger women's clothing which are like half the cost of speciality stores.
Not that I need them now to look pregnant (30 weeks on Thursday) but when I was 22 weeks or so I LOVED them :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

I tried to get a belly shot without showing my actual belly, and I am wearing a Bonds belly belt (the kind that are just designed to keep tummy hidden if your shirts are too short) which helps round out my belly a bit. My tum is a bit of a funny shape without some sort of support, this way I am looking pregnant and not just fatter
 



Attached Files:







more newbies1003.jpg
File size: 73.4 KB
Views: 6









more newbies1004.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









more newbies1006.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









more newbies1007.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing there's no such thing, but has anyone seen anything like a bellyband that you can swim in? Maybe over the bump tankini bottoms? It's not a huge deal to me, but I'd love a little rounding out under a swimsuit. I wonder if I could make something...


----------



## MollyNorwood

maybe if you had an old pair of lycra bottoms you could get some material and add to it? I haven't seen any maternity ones but I am sure they'd be around


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a maternity tankini, but I have that unpleasant apron of fat under my bump. It's easy enough to hide in clothes, but I worry about it in a tankini. I have a cruise coming up, and I want to have at least 2 suits, and I don't want to be limited to a one piece the whole time. I guess I ought to try it on and see how I like it now - I bought it a couple months ago on clearance because I anticipated trouble finding a good suit in October. If I post a photo later you guys will be brutally honest with me about whether I need to rig up some kind of bump band for under it, right?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sure will MrsK :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks :) I'll have DH take one. I might be able to get a maternity swim skirt, too. I don't care how it looks in the water, but I want to look definitely pregnant on the pool deck and on the beach.


----------



## Demotivated

MollyNorwood said:


> I tried to get a belly shot without showing my actual belly, and I am wearing a Bonds belly belt (the kind that are just designed to keep tummy hidden if your shirts are too short) which helps round out my belly a bit. My tum is a bit of a funny shape without some sort of support, this way I am looking pregnant and not just fatter

This is very neat.. congratulations :)
Will just look through amazon now for Bonds belly belt :D


----------



## sethsmummy

will post properly tomorrow but heres my scan pics from today

https://i62.tinypic.com/262v794.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/21oot1i.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/2ptc753.jpg

definitely a boy. He might have kidney problems (one missing and the other dilated) so were back on the 22nd for a scan with the consultant instead of a normal tech x


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Awww your scan photos are so cute :)

Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies, I haven't been well lately and I've found it hard to get on.

Update:

Went to see the midwife yesterday, took forever to get blood, she had to use a butterfly needle to get any. Ended up being in my hand it it hurt a lot, she had to go in twice in different spots. Thankfully the second time worked as the veins in my arms were terrible. Baby's heartbeat is fine and I got some good news, she's 5/5 but she could start moving down any time soon as I have been having pains when I'm walking. Feeling like whatever it was, was in my pelvis (I didn't know what position she was in at the time), and, after nearly 6 weeks, she's turned around. She's not breech any more :happydance:

I need to post a picture of my bump, the top of my B belly has ballooned up a lot.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope everything is ok with your little guy's kidney. I think a lot of people do fine with just one, don't they? Did they tell you anything else?


----------



## MrsKChicago

My friend came over today and I tried on the swimsuits for her. I know she won't let me go out looking awful. Both met her approval :) The one piece is more flattering because it has more bump support, but the other one will do.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Ladies. I've been too tired to post, but I'm keeping up with y'all. :hugs:


sethsmummy said:


> will post properly tomorrow but heres my scan pics from today.

Cute scan pics.:thumbup:



sethsmummy said:


> definitely a boy. He might have kidney problems (one missing and the other dilated) so were back on the 22nd for a scan with the consultant instead of a normal tech x

There's always something to worry about isn't there? Was it a good scan...meaning was it clear and was he cooperative?:shrug: We were told our little guy had an issue and a month later the issue was gone. I hope that's the case with your little guy too.:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

CrimsonZombie said:


> Awww your scan photos are so cute :)
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies, I haven't been well lately and I've found it hard to get on.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Went to see the midwife yesterday, took forever to get blood, she had to use a butterfly needle to get any. Ended up being in my hand it it hurt a lot, she had to go in twice in different spots. Thankfully the second time worked as the veins in my arms were terrible. Baby's heartbeat is fine and I got some good news, she's 5/5 but she could start moving down any time soon as I have been having pains when I'm walking. Feeling like whatever it was, was in my pelvis (I didn't know what position she was in at the time), and, after nearly 6 weeks, she's turned around. She's not breech any more :happydance:
> 
> I need to post a picture of my bump, the top of my B belly has ballooned up a lot.

:hugs: I hope your feeling a bit better hun <3 woo for being 5/5 already and for turning! heres hoping she doesnt turn aound again lol. cant wait to see your bump picture! Sorry it hurt so much to get your blood taken :hugs: 



MrsKChicago said:


> My friend came over today and I tried on the swimsuits for her. I know she won't let me go out looking awful. Both met her approval :) The one piece is more flattering because it has more bump support, but the other one will do.

glad you feel happy wearing them hun :D it makes all the difference when you feel that you look good :D 



JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Ladies. I've been too tired to post, but I'm keeping up with y'all. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> will post properly tomorrow but heres my scan pics from today.
> 
> Cute scan pics.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> definitely a boy. He might have kidney problems (one missing and the other dilated) so were back on the 22nd for a scan with the consultant instead of a normal tech xClick to expand...
> 
> There's always something to worry about isn't there? Was it a good scan...meaning was it clear and was he cooperative?:shrug: We were told our little guy had an issue and a month later the issue was gone. I hope that's the case with your little guy too.:hugs:Click to expand...




MrsKChicago said:


> I hope everything is ok with your little guy's kidney. I think a lot of people do fine with just one, don't they? Did they tell you anything else?

We didnt talk about it much as she didnt want me to panic until id had the scan with the consultant. Apparently he is the best and knows a lot more than she does. BUT she did say it could have just been a position thing.. she tried 3/4 times to see the second kidney throughout the scan (45 minutes) but she just couldnt see it. And they said sometimes the dilation can fix itself but it was bad enough that they didnt want to wait until my 30 week growth scan to check, she wanted me in sooner so ill be 27+6 when i go back in. 

MrsK yes i think they do fine with one, they just cant have the same kind of lifestyl as most children/adults where food and drink is concerned i think. I think there are meds involved and regular checks (scans/bloods etc). And with the dilation it means anti-biotics from birth and possibly surgery depending on how bad it is. But that was all from google searches on the NHS site... i will find out more at the next scan when the consultant can see the exact extent of damage xx


----------



## maisie78

Hi all. Sorry I haven't posted, didn't realise the thread had been moved :/

Sethsmummy very cute pics, your third boy, you are definitely outnumbered now ;) I hope everything turns out fine with his kidneys xx

Not a great deal to report here. Pregnancy is progressing well. Little man is breech but there is plenty of time still and as he is coming out of the sunroof it probably won't matter too much anyway :) I have my provisional date for my section of January 28th. 
I will be finishing work soon as I have to start maternity leave before Christmas if I want it off as leave was refused so with the leave I have to use up before maternity I will be finishing on Nov 17th and then won't be back until late January 2016 :)

Most of my time has been taken up with dd though as she has hit the terrible twos full force and is being a little terror. It's making me quite worried about how I will manage with 2. 

I think I am looking quite pregnant in my clothes now especially my work uniform. But I took dd swimming last week and I know I just looked really fat. Oh tried to reassure me but I knew so when we got out of the pool he kept saying a little loudly 'did bump enjoy that?' so the other mums could hear which I thought was very sweet of him :)


----------



## Amythyst

@CrimsonZombie:

My B belly is quite big as well. The top of my stomach is sticking out waaaaay more than my lower tummy where the baby is. :) 

Not much to report from my side... I don't feel pregnant at all. I get so worried between scans that something has happened to the baby cause I feel totally normal. But when I get a scan he's usually just fine. The wait between my 16 week scan and 20 week is seaming to be the longest. I think I read too many miscarriage posts from women who said they lost their babies around 18 weeks. 

I have been getting headaches more often and my hands are going numb on me when I sleep which is becoming quite annoying. But other than that, nodda! 

I'm going to get my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow..... gulp. :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

When's the next scan, Sethsmummy? I hope you get good news.

I obviously don't know what you ladies look like, but I've looked at a lot of photos of plus sized pregnant ladies so I'd know what to expect, and most of the time, they looked a lot more pregnant than they thought they did. Swimsuits are difficult, but I bet you look all look better than you think. We're all our own worst critics.

Amythyst, are you feeling any movement yet? I might be, and it's taking care of some of the anxiety. I wish there was some way to be sure it was him moving around and not just some weird digestive thing. i haven't had a lot of symptoms either, which is nice, but also a little scary. Good luck with the 3 hour scan tomorrow.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Amythyst said:


> @CrimsonZombie:
> 
> My B belly is quite big as well. The top of my stomach is sticking out waaaaay more than my lower tummy where the baby is. :)
> 
> Not much to report from my side... I don't feel pregnant at all. I get so worried between scans that something has happened to the baby cause I feel totally normal. But when I get a scan he's usually just fine. The wait between my 16 week scan and 20 week is seaming to be the longest. I think I read too many miscarriage posts from women who said they lost their babies around 18 weeks.
> 
> I have been getting headaches more often and my hands are going numb on me when I sleep which is becoming quite annoying. But other than that, nodda!
> 
> I'm going to get my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow..... gulp. :D

I know same here haha, it looks like she's stuffed up there but she's all at the bottom :lol:



sethsmummy said:


> CrimsonZombie said:
> 
> 
> Awww your scan photos are so cute :)
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies, I haven't been well lately and I've found it hard to get on.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Went to see the midwife yesterday, took forever to get blood, she had to use a butterfly needle to get any. Ended up being in my hand it it hurt a lot, she had to go in twice in different spots. Thankfully the second time worked as the veins in my arms were terrible. Baby's heartbeat is fine and I got some good news, she's 5/5 but she could start moving down any time soon as I have been having pains when I'm walking. Feeling like whatever it was, was in my pelvis (I didn't know what position she was in at the time), and, after nearly 6 weeks, she's turned around. She's not breech any more :happydance:
> 
> I need to post a picture of my bump, the top of my B belly has ballooned up a lot.
> 
> :hugs: I hope your feeling a bit better hun <3 woo for being 5/5 already and for turning! heres hoping she doesnt turn aound again lol. cant wait to see your bump picture! Sorry it hurt so much to get your blood taken :hugs:Click to expand...



I'm feeling a lot better than I have been and I hope she doesn't too *fingers crossed* There's a chance she'll be starting to engage in the next few weeks as she's been bobbing in and out of my pelvis :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miasy- thanks hun :) Boo for terrible 2s! Ethan has had those in a major way too.. its horrendous! Im glad everything seems to be going well for you :D Thats fantastic that you already have a provisional section date! At least you now have a date to count down to :dance: 

Amythyst - sounds like you have a bit of carpal tunnel starting hun. Try not sleep on your hands or with your head on your arm if possible.. that should help grately. Good luck with your GTT hun. 

MrsK - the scan with the consultant is on the 22nd at 12pm. I am going to do some more research today i think just "incase". I cant wait for this next scan really to find out the extent of the problem and hopefully the consultant will explain what it means for me labour wise and for baby during the rest of pregnancy and birth. 
Is it like little bubbles your feeling hun? It will be baby :D wont be long till you and Amythyst will be getting big proper movements. All of mine are down by my section scar and ouchies! 

CrimsonZombie - so glad your feeling better. Eekk i cant believe its already time to start thinking of them engaging etc! Its all going far too quick this time round.


----------



## Amythyst

I don't believe I feel any movement... But I really don't know what it would feel like. Yesterday I got a few quick sharp pains down in my lower tummy that made me say "owe" but I dunno what that was. My doctor asked me if I was feeling anything too and I said I didn't know what I was looking for. She didn't give me an answer... Lol.

I think because I'm already so "padded" I'm not really able to feel anything.

Yea I was reading up that having numb hands meant carpel tunnel but I guess I will just live with it. I have been trying to keep my arms extended but sometimes it doesn't matter. The worst is when just the tip of my thumb goes numb... Lol

I'm sitting in the lab now waiting for my first blood draw... I already feel icky from that damn drink.


----------



## sethsmummy

the first movements i felt were like little bubbles in my stomach lol. and then it moved to flutters and now its downright being beaten up :haha: 

oh god yeah its horrible isnt it. I hope they give you something to eat before you leave hun xx


----------



## emily3399

hi ladies been a while since ive had a chance to catch up... glad to see all is well for most of us so far...

seths mummy- I hope everything turns out to be ok and we are all rooting for you and hopefully baby is just been a little monkey in an akward position.. keep us informed :) x

I had my 20 week scan last week and everything appears to be ok but my thyroid looks like its back on the up so will be having 6 weekly bloods to make sure its playing right. I am still at an 11lb loss since my booking appointment so really pleased :) 

Finally feeling some movements now but still no real bump yet just a big top b belly lol im looking forward to filling the B out tho :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

awww yey thats great news hun :D 

and thank you.. im hoping the see the 2nd kidney so its only the dilation we have to worry about when baby is born :) xx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Tell me about it.
Doesn't seem like two minutes ago I found out, then went for the scans, etc.
Now I've got about 10 weeks and 3 days until she's here :O

Oh, scary but so exciting at the same time haha.

She might come early though, she isn't too far off being 4/5 :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sethsmummy, I'll keep everything crossed for a good scan. Be careful with your research, sometimes Dr. Google is a lot scarier than the reality!

Crimson, she'll be here before you know it! But hopefully not too early!

The maybe movement felt kind of fluttery a few weeks ago, then it stopped for awhile, and now it's stronger. More like tiny kicks, which is what makes me more sure that it's movement. And it just feels different, in my mind. I don't know. It's still only once or twice a day. I was listening to music on my laptop yesterday with it in my lap, and I think he was dancing around, so I'm going to do that more often, instead of just turning on the tv. It's still early to be feeling a first baby, but I know from scans that he's really active in there.


----------



## MrsLemon

even though i have an anterior placenta I`ve started to feel this week some proper kicks in my lower tummy!!

thought I was never going to feel Little Lemon :) best feeling in the world x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay for movement, MrsLemon!


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you all for your support :hugs: 

yey for movement mrslemon :wohoo: 

MrsK just wait till they get stronger and stronger. Mine are painful now. 

Crimson aahhh im hoping my bubba comes a little early.. hes very low still (all movements are by my section scar).. would be nice just after christmas day lol. 


had my gtt today... god have i felt horrid all day :dohh:


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsLemon said:


> even though i have an anterior placenta I`ve started to feel this week some proper kicks in my lower tummy!!
> 
> thought I was never going to feel Little Lemon :) best feeling in the world x

Awww, that's exciting! Yayy!



sethsmummy said:


> thank you all for your support :hugs:
> had my gtt today... god have i felt horrid all day :dohh:

Sorry you don't feel well hun. Good luck on the GTT results!

I had my 28 week ultrasound on Thursday. Everything looks good, he weighs about 2.5 pounds now.

I'm holding at about a 25 pound weight loss since I got pregnant. I had a little goof up and ate the whole house for 2 days and gained like 5 pounds! I'm back down almost 3 pounds...but it always freaks me out that I can gain that much weight in a day or two. OINK!

I'm posting a "bump" picture...but honestly I look LESS pregnant now than I did at 25 weeks! WTF? Try to ignore my cartoonishly enormous boobs.:holly: I'm going to need a wagon to carry these things around in soon.:rofl: Also ignore my house cleaning costume...I tend to take these pictures right after cleaning the bathroom for some reason.

And I guess I'll include a scan pic from a couple of days ago to bore you guys with. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20140919g 25w1d and 28w0d Comparison.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15









2014-10-09d Ultrasound 28w0d Face Profile.jpeg.jpeg.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CrimsonZombie

MrsKChicago said:


> Sethsmummy, I'll keep everything crossed for a good scan. Be careful with your research, sometimes Dr. Google is a lot scarier than the reality!
> 
> Crimson, she'll be here before you know it! But hopefully not too early!
> 
> The maybe movement felt kind of fluttery a few weeks ago, then it stopped for awhile, and now it's stronger. More like tiny kicks, which is what makes me more sure that it's movement. And it just feels different, in my mind. I don't know. It's still only once or twice a day. I was listening to music on my laptop yesterday with it in my lap, and I think he was dancing around, so I'm going to do that more often, instead of just turning on the tv. It's still early to be feeling a first baby, but I know from scans that he's really active in there.




sethsmummy said:


> thank you all for your support :hugs:
> 
> yey for movement mrslemon :wohoo:
> 
> MrsK just wait till they get stronger and stronger. Mine are painful now.
> 
> Crimson aahhh im hoping my bubba comes a little early.. hes very low still (all movements are by my section scar).. would be nice just after christmas day lol.
> 
> 
> had my gtt today... god have i felt horrid all day :dohh:

Not too early I hope haha, I only have 10 weeks left tomorrow :happydance:

I would love a few days before my DD then I get to spend Christmas at least :3


----------



## sethsmummy

omg JanetPlanet.. you are so slim! well done on the weight loss hun! I seriously wish id dropped that much :haha: Im struggling to maintain now :dohh: would help if i didnt try eat us out of house and home every day though :rofl: 

ill stick another bump pic on soon.. i always feel comfy posting them on here. 

Crimson 37 and a half/38 weeks will do me just nicely :haha: means the lil guy is on school holidays too so no messing around there :haha:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Oh yeah haha, my little man doesn't go to nursery until next year, unless he gets his place at a nursery for 2 year olds, then we'll have to work something out.
I'm guessing she'll make her appearance early December, I'm walking with the last few weeks waddle :lol:


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> omg JanetPlanet.. you are so slim! well done on the weight loss hun! I seriously wish id dropped that much :haha: Im struggling to maintain now :dohh: would help if i didnt try eat us out of house and home every day though :rofl:
> 
> ill stick another bump pic on soon.. i always feel comfy posting them on here.

Thanks hun, but I'm not slim at all. I weigh like 214 right now (I think that's like 15st, 4lbs). Holy $hit, did I just admit that in public?:haha: But it's ok, I don't feel judged by you lovely ladies. 

I've also weighed over 100 pounds MORE than I do right now. We started taking our childbirth classes last week...and I am EASILY the fattest (and oldest) one in there. Everyone else is all adorably pregnant and I just look like a big roly-poly.:haha: Oh well, I'll show properly sooner or later.

Definitely post a bump pic hun, you always look so cute.:hugs:And I think you're doing wonderfully! I would find it much harder to behave with two little ones running around like you have.:flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not too far behind you on weight. You don't look it!

I went bra shopping today. I'm now in my biggest size ever, despite being 30lbs lower than my max weight ever. They can just stop growing now, please.


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm not too far behind you on weight. You don't look it!
> 
> I went bra shopping today. I'm now in my biggest size ever, despite being 30lbs lower than my max weight ever. They can just stop growing now, please.

Thanks, but I think it's just the angle of how I'm standing...sort of stretched out to try to get a decent picture with my belly showing, but no arms in the way etc.:haha: OMG, the boobs...I hear you! And congrats on being 30 pounds down from your max! That's great!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks! It was greater when I was 50 down ;) But that's just how it goes, there's always some fluctuation after a long time losing! And now the baby certainly doesn't help!

What kind of pants are you wearing? You might feel bumpier in over the bump pants. I do! It's hard to look really pregnant with massive boobs, though. Every time my stomach starts to eclipse mine, they get jealous and start growing again ;) Belly might finally be in the lead for good now.


----------



## sethsmummy

:blush: Im 20 stone 6/7lb :blush: well probably more than that now! i need new batteries for my wii remote before i can weigh myself again :dohh: I need to seriously start behaving again.. iv had a bad few days food wise. 

you will definitely show JP :) you just need to "pop" 

Mrsk - :haha: I dont think my boobs have grown much at all :haha: 

congratulations to you both on the weight losses :thumbup:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congrats on the weight loss ladies :D


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i57.tinypic.com/34yw5mr.jpg 26+3


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a nice round bump! I need to take one of mine today.


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> Thanks! It was greater when I was 50 down ;) But that's just how it goes, there's always some fluctuation after a long time losing! And now the baby certainly doesn't help!
> 
> What kind of pants are you wearing? You might feel bumpier in over the bump pants. I do! It's hard to look really pregnant with massive boobs, though. Every time my stomach starts to eclipse mine, they get jealous and start growing again ;) Belly might finally be in the lead for good now.

I hear you, I wish I weighed less myself. But it sounds like you're doing really well.:thumbup:

OMG I was laughing for hours at your "boobs get jealous" comment. :haha:

I'm wearing mostly yoga-type pants. Some I wear up high and others are down low. I know I'll look pregnant sooner or later.:shrug:



sethsmummy said:


> :blush: Im 20 stone 6/7lb :blush: well probably more than that now! i need new batteries for my wii remote before i can weigh myself again :dohh: I need to seriously start behaving again.. iv had a bad few days food wise.
> 
> you will definitely show JP :) you just need to "pop"
> 
> Mrsk - :haha: I dont think my boobs have grown much at all :haha:
> 
> congratulations to you both on the weight losses :thumbup:

Thanks hun. Like I said before, I know it would be so much harder to behave with little ones around. I remember trying to behave when my son was little. He was always snacking on fruit, cheese or yogurt when he was little. I was CONSTANTLY tempted to eat!



sethsmummy said:


> https://i57.tinypic.com/34yw5mr.jpg 26+3

You look so cute!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Janet. Losing all that weight was hard work and took a couple years (and more money than I like to think of on Weight Watchers!) but it's good to know I can do it. I only really managed it because I wanted to be healthier when I got pregnant, so I guess I'll have to find new motivation. Second baby? ;) I was still about 30lbs from max goal weight (once I get there, I'll assess whether I want to lose more), so I have a ways to go even if I don't gain too much with the pregnancy. 

DH took a picture of me tonight, but I don't know when he'll get it edited and sent to me. He takes forever  I'd have just snapped one with my phone!


----------



## proxy bump

Ah! Look at all the baby bumps!

Everyone looks so good too.
:)


----------



## emily3399

ive been at a 10lb loss for a while now and weighed myself this morning expecting a gain lo and behold ive lost another 2lb so im a happy bunny just another 2 and ive reached 1stone ive always gained at least 2 stone in my previous pregnancies so it really is an achievement for me :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Your bump is so cute :D

Wish mine looked like that :cry:


----------



## MrsLemon

Lovely Bump pictures :)


----------



## sethsmummy

CrimsonZombie said:


> Your bump is so cute :D
> 
> Wish mine looked like that :cry:

if you mean mine hun thats just the top of my belly ;) I NEVER take a full belly shot... but i might get DH to do it for me tomorrow so you can see exactly what its like.. i am solid at the top and then all my Flobble is at the bottom which is nomore solid now than it was before i was pregnant :haha: That part doesnt go solid for me. xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha, I have the flobble, too. It's always there, and it's the reason I can't wear tankinis, even when I'm not pregnant. I hope it decreases a little, but I'm not too optimistic. I look nice and bumpy in clothes now, and that's good enough for me. I was very worried about how long it would take me to look pregnant, and I think I got pretty lucky on that front, so I'm gonna take what I've got and be grateful ;)

My 20 week scan is tomorrow! I always get anxious before ultrasounds, but I think I'm finally starting to regain my sanity. I'm a little nervous, but not too bad. It helps that I'm feeling these little maybe movements more regularly. One of my good friends is bugging me about registering so people can use holiday sales, and I told her we weren't going to start until after we get back from vacation in early November. Even early November feels early, but she has a point about sales. But I'm definitely not thinking about registering til we make sure he has all his bits and pieces! She's never been pregnant, so I don't think she quite gets the emotional side of it - I know I didn't before I got pregnant.

I'm pretty sure my weight is up in the very low 200s for good now, right around where I weighed in at my last midwife appointment. I lost after the appointment, but it's been back up for at least a week. Oh well. As long as I'm not up at my appointment next week, I'll be ok. I had to buy those new bras, so I'm sure it's just 5lbs of breast weight ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck for your scan! 

it probably is boobs hun! Sometimes i think we forget that the weight gain isnt always fat... there extra blood, water, baby, boobs, placenta etc. I certainly struggle to remember that and am so so harsh on myself when i gain anything. xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies :) so jealous of you gals with weight loss or little weight gain!! I seem to be able to put on weight just looking at the scales. Got a warning at last midwife appt that it needs to slow down a little and I have been pretty damn good since then, salads heaps! Yet this morn I was up 1kg on midwife appt from 2 weeks ago.... If I do that that's another 7kg before this is done.... Ugh!!! I ate way worse last time round and only put on 12kg all pregnancy, I'm easily going to beat that this time around!!

Lovely bump pic sm!! You are so brave doing bare tummy!! I have god awful stretch marks so don't do bare at all lol! 

Good luck for 20 week scan Chicago :)


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: i wouldnt worry too much hun.. i put on 2 stone i think with ds2!

oo im covered in them too hun! the darkness hides them :haha: i have been covered in stretch marks since i was 13 (tummy,boobs,arma,legs,back, i even hae 1 or 2 down below) xx


----------



## Gem13

I need help.....

I have a Dinner & Dance in 3 weeks & I've found a lovely dress  Note I NEVER wear fitted dresses so this is a first! My bump looks great BUT you can also see my 'other belly'. Any suggestions what I can put on to hide it? Have just ordered some mat tights but need more!!!! Pic below (hopefully!)


----------



## sethsmummy

I think you look fantastic hun! 

what about those magic knickers you can get? the control ones.. they should help :) 



I failed my GTT :doh:


----------



## Gem13

Ah thank you Sethsmummy  I have got a pair of the old 'suck them in pants but they tend to come up to my boobs too!!! Might invest in a pair of pants instead!

That sucks re the GTT - I had mine on Sat & was told I would hear by the end of yesterday if any problems and I still haven't so am assuming it was all ok. xx


----------



## Amythyst

Bellies galore! Everyone looks good... I still just look really fat. :) 

So, bad news for me... I failed my 3 hour glucose test. Blah. Really really annoyed by that damn test which I don't even really think is an accurate test but oh well. They moved my 20 week appointment up till tomorrow. I have to go in for "nutritional training" and all this GD stuff. Double blah. I guess the good news is I get my ultrasound a week earlier. I get so worried that something has happened to the little bugger. 

I thought I had started feeling movement last week but it is very rarely that it has happened again. 

So, guess I'm feeling quite a bit bummed by this GD thing. I'm also annoyed I can't actually find a "meal plan" for it. Just don't eat this eat that ...I hate direction like that. But yea, with all that... I was down a pound as of yesterday from my 5 week weigh in number. I've been stuffing my face with carbs and probably way too much sugar but yet still losing weight.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Very sexy, Gem! I'm sure maternity tights or similar will help.

Sorry to hear about bad GD tests :( I really should watch what I'm eating better if I don't want the same results.

My anomaly scan went well, I think. I won't get the official update til my midwife appointment in a week. He's breech right now, but I don't think that matters at this point, does it? I also have an anterior placenta, which explains why I'm not more confident that I'm feeling movements.


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear about failed gtt s, mine is in one week and I am scared of failing too. Hope you can both get under control easily.

Yay for a good scan mrsc! 

I have a scan tomorrow, I'm not sure what for, appt came in mail from hospital, I was/am expecting an MRI appt but not a normal scan so guess I will find out what that is about tomorrow. Will be nice to see her again anyway :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Uh oh, I'm going to try to "multi-quote" with my pregnancy brain...bear with me ladies.:shrug:



Gem13 said:


> I need help.....
> 
> I have a Dinner & Dance in 3 weeks & I've found a lovely dress  Note I NEVER wear fitted dresses so this is a first! My bump looks great BUT you can also see my 'other belly'. Any suggestions what I can put on to hide it? Have just ordered some mat tights but need more!!!! Pic below (hopefully!)

You look absolutely gorgeous! Is your "other belly" your lower belly? I'm just guessing because I don't really see it in the pic. You could try a "hold everything in" bathing suit bottom. Then if it gets too uncomfortable, just take it off during the evening. But you really look fabulous and I'm jealous of your lovely bump!



sethsmummy said:


> I failed my GTT :doh:




Amythyst said:


> So, guess I'm feeling quite a bit bummed by this GD thing. I'm also annoyed I can't actually find a "meal plan" for it. Just don't eat this eat that ...I hate direction like that. But yea, with all that... I was down a pound as of yesterday from my 5 week weigh in number. I've been stuffing my face with carbs and probably way too much sugar but yet still losing weight.

I'm sorry you both failed your tests, what a bummer.:hugs:

I'm no expert at all, but you can try to avoid anything processed (cookies, crackers, stuff in bottles) or white (bread, potatoes, rice etc.) and eat some protein with your fruit, it might help. Avoid grains if possible. Eat smaller meals more often. 

I didn't have the GTT test, I opted to do finger stick glucose testing every six weeks or so for a week 2/day instead. I've learned a lot about what makes my glucose levels go nuts. Flavored yogurts and bbq sauce (which I love but no longer eat) make my sugar go berserk. Regular table sugar in my decaf doesn't affect me at all. Also eating a larger meal after not eating much spikes my glucose too.



MrsKChicago said:


> My anomaly scan went well, I think. I won't get the official update til my midwife appointment in a week. He's breech right now, but I don't think that matters at this point, does it? I also have an anterior placenta, which explains why I'm not more confident that I'm feeling movements.

Great news on your scan. My little guy was breech at last week's ultrasound too. I've convinced myself it doesn't matter yet as there's plenty of time to get into position.



waiting2c said:


> I have a scan tomorrow, I'm not sure what for, appt came in mail from hospital, I was/am expecting an MRI appt but not a normal scan so guess I will find out what that is about tomorrow. Will be nice to see her again anyway :)

Good luck on your scan tomorrow hun.

----------------------------------------------------------------
My house is a wreck. Here I am almost 30 weeks and we have NOTHING ready. I think I bought enough clothes for the first 3 months or so, but not only do we not have a crib, car seat, stroller, changing table etc...but we don't even have a room for him yet! My office is STILL my office.:blush:

My biggest issue is this ridiculous nighttime insomnia. I literally CANNOT sleep at night no matter how tired I am and then I'm a zombie all day long. Anyone else have this? I had it years ago with my son too. I HATE IT!:growlmad:

My hubs was away for the weekend and I got so much done because I didn't have to be quiet or keep the lights off at night. I was vacuuming and organizing at 3am every night...it was great! Hubs uses earplugs anyway and says I should just put the blanket over his head and do whatever I need to at night. I'm going to try it tonight if I can't sleep. Any advice from you more organized ladies?:thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I looked it up just to ease my mind and it looks like you don't have to worry about breech until after 34 weeks, and even then they just keep an eye on it for awhile. I figure he's probably in all kinds of positions now depending on his mood.

I'm so disorganized. I got home and put a load in the dishwasher, and that's about as far as I'll get today ;) We really need to get the nursery emptied out and painted, so we can put the empty dresser that's cluttering up our bedroom in there (which will also clear my route to bed, which is going to get difficult very soon!), and just have somewhere to put baby stuff. I didn't think I'd bought that much, but it's still slowly taking over the house because there's nowhere to put it.

I've had insomnia my whole life, as far back as I can remember, and pregnancy certainly isn't helping. I can't seem to get comfortable anymore - I didn't realize just how often I slept on my stomach! And I need new pillows. And the bedroom's too hot. And the dogs and DH take up too much space. And this book is just so good even though I've read it 3 times already and it really won't kill me to just put it down  I'm really close to calling the midwife at 3am and begging her to let me take some melatonin ;) Make your husband wear those earplugs and do what you can at night, and nap during the day if possible.


----------



## Amythyst

My fasting glucose was normal at 91 so that gives me hope... I really think I'll be ok. I know my Metformin keeps my sugars in control and I have never done a low GI diet before. They wouldn't let me be on the Metformin for the tests, so I think I have a shot at just using my meds and diet. 

I already only drink water with occasional juice but I never drink soda or anything... so that won't be hard. The hardest thing for me will be carbs. I have been craving pasta non stop and have certainly eaten way more pasta lately than I should. I'll have a hard time with the diet though unless the nutritionist tomorrow gives me an actual plan. I cannot go off of don't get this or that and only eat low gi foods etc... I'm an instructions girl... give me an actual plan that says thou shall eat this for breakfast, lunch and dinner and I can follow it. I think I have a low GI cookbook somewhere though, that might help. I was hoping I wouldn't have to worry about this since my A1C was 5.2 when they tested me at 5 weeks. But, I guess not!

Janet, you really don't have anything yet? Hehe, we already bought all the big furniture for our nursery and my hubby put it all together. The walls are still kinda bare but it looks nice. We are using the sitting room in our master bedroom for the nursery.

When do we/should we typically share our baby shower lists with people? And when do you have a baby shower?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm due March 5 and my shower won't be til mid-January sometime. I'd do it in December if it wasn't such a difficult month for everyone. I was planning to wait til late November to do a registry - just early enough to let people take advantage of holiday deals. But one of my best friends is really riding my ass about registering right away, so I guess we'll do it earlier. There's no way it's happening til after our late October vacation, though. DH just does not have time right now, and I'm not doing it without him, and I'm not willing to do it until after my follow up visit with the midwives to go over my scan results. I don't know why she's SO incredibly impatient about it. I'm only halfway through, there's plenty of time even if I go early! And holiday sales haven't started yet. A mutual friend ended up having to tell her privately to knock it off because she just wouldn't let it drop. :shrug:

I figure the shower organizers will get the word out to guests, or if anyone really wanted to know where I'm registered, they can ask, so I'm not really spreading the word myself. Our last name is really distinctive, so if someone googles "K******** baby registry" they'll find us.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I just need my belly at the bottom to join with the top and I'll have a a "normal bump" :lol:

Pretty sure I've been getting braxton hicks but I can't tell, feels like my normal period pains to me :shrug:

Kind of think I have a high pain tolerance, especially after having DS.


----------



## Amythyst

Well I had my appointment today... I don't really have much to change with my diet. I just started monitoring my sugar today and so far so good. It was 76 at the office when I checked it with the nurse and an hour after I ate some food it was 130 right where it was supposed to be under 140. I think the most thing I have to do is stop eating so much pasta. I have been sort of addicted to pasta since being pregnant. I also think the Metformin is controlling me well ... at least for now. It can of course change later on... but I'm hopeful.

The baby was measuring one week ahead as of today and the stomach was measuring 11 days ahead. The doctor said that was within tolerance levels for now. So, I think its good that they tested me early for GD and now I'll always be making sure the numbers are good. 

I did find out I have an anterior placenta .. so that probably explains why I very rarely feel anything and of course its still early.


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsKChicago said:


> I've had insomnia my whole life, as far back as I can remember, and pregnancy certainly isn't helping. I can't seem to get comfortable anymore - I didn't realize just how often I slept on my stomach! And I need new pillows. And the bedroom's too hot. And the dogs and DH take up too much space. And this book is just so good even though I've read it 3 times already and it really won't kill me to just put it down  I'm really close to calling the midwife at 3am and begging her to let me take some melatonin ;) Make your husband wear those earplugs and do what you can at night, and nap during the day if possible.

Insomnia sucks!!! You could try one of those pregnancy pillows...I hear good things about them for getting comfortable. I cleaned up the kitchen at around 3 this morning, but I didn't do any work in the bedroom. I'm just worried I'll wake everyone in the house up. I took so many naps today...it depresses me to sleep when everyone's awake and to be so awake at night (like I'm on crack or something...not that I've ever even tried it lol).:growlmad:



Amythyst said:


> My fasting glucose was normal at 91 so that gives me hope... I really think I'll be ok. I know my Metformin keeps my sugars in control and I have never done a low GI diet before. They wouldn't let me be on the Metformin for the tests, so I think I have a shot at just using my meds and diet.
> 
> I already only drink water with occasional juice but I never drink soda or anything... so that won't be hard. The hardest thing for me will be carbs. I have been craving pasta non stop and have certainly eaten way more pasta lately than I should. I'll have a hard time with the diet though unless the nutritionist tomorrow gives me an actual plan. I cannot go off of don't get this or that and only eat low gi foods etc... I'm an instructions girl... give me an actual plan that says thou shall eat this for breakfast, lunch and dinner and I can follow it. I think I have a low GI cookbook somewhere though, that might help. I was hoping I wouldn't have to worry about this since my A1C was 5.2 when they tested me at 5 weeks. But, I guess not!
> 
> Janet, you really don't have anything yet? Hehe, we already bought all the big furniture for our nursery and my hubby put it all together. The walls are still kinda bare but it looks nice. We are using the sitting room in our master bedroom for the nursery.
> 
> When do we/should we typically share our baby shower lists with people? And when do you have a baby shower?

I'm obsessed with pasta too, but I almost never eat it.:nope: I fantasize about pizza, pasta, peanuts (which I eat in moderation) and cheese (which I stopped eating temporarily to see if it was clogging me up). It sounds like your sugar is behaving so far! That's great news!

Nope, I really don't have anything yet. Yup, I'm a disaster area.:haha: I am so jealous of how ready you are!! I had the nursery completely set up and almost everything bought by the time I was in my second trimester with my son 100 years ago. 

I started clearing out my office yesterday. And I just worked on it for couple more hours tonight. I'm not worried about buying stuff...I can just do it all in one weekend if I need to. I'm more worried about where in the world I'm going to put all my office stuff!! My laser printer is almost as big as a changing table!! I'm also pretty worried about getting the room patched and painted in time. And hubs wants to put up a wall for some added sound proofing since the nursery is connected to our bedroom. OMG this is stressing me out...it was so much easier when I was in complete denial.:wacko:

My husband's been telling people about our amazon baby registry. It actually makes me kind of uncomfortable, but he says this is what people do when they're pregnant.:shrug: Oh, thank you Mr. Pregnancy Expert.:haha: We're going to a have a mini baby shower when my in-laws are here for Thanksgiving. I really don't want one, but my best friend, son and son's GF are insisting. I feel like I'm just going along with it so I don't hurt their feelings. lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

One of our friends has a pregnancy pillow for me, I just need to get it from her. She just had a baby the other day, so it's not the best time to bug her for it ;)

You've got ten weeks, I'm sure you'll get everything all set in time! I wouldn't worry too much about the mini shower. It's one thing if you insist on one, but it's another thing altogether if a few people get together and insist on doing it.


----------



## lamago

Had my anatomy scan and everything went ok. tech said the doc would have to review the scans but that it looked fine to her. Got a butt pic now!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

lamago said:


> Had my anatomy scan and everything went ok. tech said the doc would have to review the scans but that it looked fine to her. Got a butt pic now!

Glad everything went okay :)

Urgh, I'm at that point where my back is killing and I can't get comfortable, I kind of want these next 9 weeks to hurry up but then I don't :lol:

Plus, feels like she's moved down a little more too :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

glad everyone seems to be doing well apart from the insomnia :hugs: 

im hit and miss with my blood sugar numbers.. iv had some high ones (well upto 10.9.. that was only once though) they range from 5.2 fasting to 8.6 after meals. 

im in constant pain now and his movements all hurt :dohh: hes still really low and this morning i think he was turning round and round it felt horrible :haha:


----------



## MrsLemon

how many (if any) growth scans are you ladies being sent for?

Im being sent for 1 whilst my friend is being sent for 3... 

my bmi is high 40s hers is just under 31? It my 1st baby and her 3rd but her previous 2 were normal weights- same hospital but different midwife/ gp..
Find it so strange how things vary for no reason?


----------



## sethsmummy

what week is yur scan hun? 

i get growth scans at 30,33 and 36 (ds1 was very small for gestation) and now add on GD if i hadnt alread had them booked i sure would have now. 

if your scans booked for 28 weeks then depending on those results they may book more. xx


----------



## MrsLemon

its week 32 :) i don`t mind not having more, i was just curious at the varying amounts offered :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I think it all just depends on the reasons why they are doing them tbh hun. Mine were booked because of ds1's size and because im a big woman. My bp normally goes high towards the end so they need to scan more as it can effect the baby at any point from 30 weeks. With this being your first theyre probably just seeing how it goes :) xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I get one growth scan by default. I'm sure there's a chance of more if they feel they need them, but there's only one definite.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm getting one which is next Monday.
Unless there's a concern or whatever, then I think it's just one.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I get one every Monday starting at 32 weeks until baby is born.


----------



## MollyNorwood

I had a growth scan at 30 weeks, and I have another booked in at 34 weeks. I believe that will be it for me, although that depends on the results of that last scan.
At my 30week they said my uterus measures 4 weeks ahead of time but bubs measures within normal range. Don't know what that means but they weren't concerned


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad all the scans are going well. 

need to go to the chemist and get more needles and strips for my blood glucose meter but the weather is horrendous!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My gestational diabetes test is scheduled for mid-November. I don't have to fast, thankfully, but I'm advised to avoid carby stuff the day before. 

The midwife was ok with my weight gain so far. It's more than ideal, but she seems to understand that no two pregnant women are the same, and baby and breasts and such all add weight. I do need to get it under control a little better, though. I forgot to ask her what the goal is for now, so I'm going to stick to "don't balloon."


----------



## CrimsonZombie

We'll see how my weight is come Monday, fingers crossed I haven't put too much on or I've lost a little bit.
It just feels like it's ages away :coffee:

Glad everyone is okay though :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

MrsKChicago said:


> My gestational diabetes test is scheduled for mid-November. I don't have to fast, thankfully, but I'm advised to avoid carby stuff the day before.
> 
> The midwife was ok with my weight gain so far. It's more than ideal, but she seems to understand that no two pregnant women are the same, and baby and breasts and such all add weight. I do need to get it under control a little better, though. * I forgot to ask her what the goal is for now, so I'm going to stick to "don't balloon."*

:haha: OMG I love this!!! This is what we should all strive for! :happydance: haha


----------



## MollyNorwood

CrimsonZombie said:


> We'll see how my weight is come Monday, fingers crossed I haven't put too much on or I've lost a little bit.
> It just feels like it's ages away :coffee:
> 
> Glad everyone is okay though :)

Fingers crossed for you! :)
I dropped weight (hormones I guess) I lost around 5kgs from my pre-preg weight, but now I am now exactly what I weighed pre-preg. So technically I haven't put on any weight from start to now- almost 32 weeks- so we will see what I land on by week 40! :dohh:


----------



## Selaphyna

I only had one growth scan at 36 weeks. I'm now getting weekly biophysicals though due to gestational hypertension.


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck for weigh ins guys. yesterday i was sat at 20 stone 8.. my starting weight was 20 stone 4.. so im doing good so far :) 

scary day today.. we are setting off soon for our consultant scan to see how bad baby's kidney problems are. dreading it! xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope everything comes back ok, Sethsmummy. I'll be thinking of you, waiting for an update.


----------



## Amythyst

Is anybody else with GD having trouble with your fasting number? All my other numbers are just fine...but my fasting number in the morning has been consistently around 103 or so... one morning it was 110. I am unsure what exactly I should be eating before bed and at what time before bed for optimal sugar level when I wake up.

Also, how long after going to bed are you checking your fasting number? Sometimes I go to bed really late and still get up really early... so, I'm not sure if my numbers are thrown off because I haven't slept very long.

I tried to create a new thread group for GD but it seems nobody wants to. ;)

and Yes, Seth's mum, good luck on your scan!!! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you. Scan went fab. They found both kidneys and the dilation is only borderline so all is good. He's head down and measuring two weeks ahead. 

I am.struggling with my fasting numbers too Hun. I go-to sleep around nine and get up around seven. It's got to me minimum of 8 hours Hun for your fasting numbers. Mine are supposed to be below 6 but I'm always roughly 6.7 plus. Not too bad but not great either xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, what a relief! Hiding kidneys, what a troublemaker!


----------



## Amythyst

Glad to hear that Mum! Did they say anything about the baby being 2 weeks ahead? Mine was 1 week ahead at 19 weeks but she said it was still "ok". 

I guess I'm not the only one with the fasting problem.... I wonder if I should skip the fasting number if I'm asleep less than 8 hours. I'll have to ask them. Wow, you get a lot of sleep! I never go to bed before midnight and either get up at 6AM or around 8:30 AM.

I guess you are measuring your numbers different than we do. Mine is supposed to be below 90 fasting but same as you, its not HORRIBLE but its still in the 100's... driving me batty since like I just took it now after my lunch and it was only 108 and its supposed to be less than 150. 

I'm just so worried the baby is going to be huge... :( I don't go back for another scan till November.


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks guys :D 

no nothing was said about him being ahead but i have my first proper growth scan soon so i guess if anything my consultant will mention it after that scan. I also have my first diabetic consultant visit next week so we shall see what she says. 
tbh hun i dont think baby will be huge unless your numbers are sky high :hugs: with me before meals my numbers are supposed to be between 4-6mmol and 1 hour after meals its supposed to be below 8 mmol. xx


----------



## Amythyst

Hmm yea your numbering for sugars are different than mine, so I dunno what they mean hehe. I sent in my readings for this week today and they are putting me on insulin before I go to bed at night. Blah!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: dont worry its not so bad. My sister was on insulin with each of her last three pregnancies and she said its not so bad :) I have a feeling ill get the exact same when i go see the consultant on Tuesday. I have no idea how were supposed to control it overnight when we are sleeping :dohh:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

My fasting number are pretty good, usually around 79 or so. My A1c is still holding steady at 5.6% throughout this pregnancy so far. Baby is still measuring two days behind his due date, but my doc scheduled my induction for 39 weeks because of the diabetes.


----------



## Amythyst

@Seth's Mum: I know right! What I don't get... is why my body can manage sugar during the day when I'm awake but not at night. And what I mean is... for example, the day they gave me the sugar meter, I had breakfast at 9:00 AM and then forgot to eat and didn't eat anything after that and into the afternoon. I then went to the appointment (starving) and by the time they tested my sugar it was 4:00PM and I had gone all day without eating a thing. They checked my sugar right there and it was 76. So, if I'm awake and I don't eat anything my body is ok but if I eat something before I go to sleep and check it when I wake up, its 103(ish). Guess our bodies just act differently in sleep vs. being awake. I even tried the "eat a serving of real ice cream before bed" trick to see if my fasting number would be normal today.... nope!

I hope its not too bad. I've had PCOS for many years but never had to deal with diabetes... so, I really hope this goes away after giving birth. On the plus side, I weighed myself the other day and I am now down 7 pounds from my pre pregnancy weight... so, I had to get pregnant to lose weight! Haha!

SwtPink, glad to hear you're doing ok! So, you're being induced and not having to do a c-section?


----------



## sethsmummy

It sucks doesn't it. I'm struggling with all of my numbers tbh. Can't compare them to yours though with it being measured different lol. My fasting number this morning was 6.9 , it would be below 6 :dohh: 

I am debating the whole section front personally too. My midwife told me ill prob be induced at 38 weeks. But due to previous section I can't be induced properly. They can only break my waters (which I am scared off as that's how I was induced with my first and it didn't go well) so I think I'm going to find out my cut off date on Tuesday from the diabetic clinic and then when I see my consultant I want a section booked for that date but I will try everything to go naturally before hand. Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

@Amythest, I really hope it doesn't turn in to having to be a section. My plan was a natural with no epidural, but I have read so much about inductions turning into c sections that I'm a little nervous.


----------



## sethsmummy

Swtpinkbabi said:


> @Amythest, I really hope it doesn't turn in to having to be a section. My plan was a natural with no epidural, but I have read so much about inductions turning into c sections that I'm a little nervous.

just dont let them make you have to stay on your back on the bed all the time hun. thats when it is more likely to lead to a section or assisted delivery xx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies but got a few updates :)

Bloods got taken and everything came back perfectly clear and so did my GTT results :happydance:

Had my first growth scan yesterday and everything is perfect with baby. She's weighing 4lbs 3oz (I think) which is perfect for how big she is right now. Everything is perfect with her too, she's measuring the right size for her EDD too :D She's laying on her left side with her back facing my right hand side and she's still head down :happydance:
I also lost some more weight (but compared to when I last got weighed, I've only put on a little bit of weight :D), only down side was blood pressure was a bit higher than normal.
I have another growth scan and clinic appointment on the 17th November :3

Went for a consultation with the anesthetist today and by the looks of it, I might not need an epidural or spinal blocker, but I have to keep it in mind and it won't affect my asthma either.

Hope is all well with you ladies <3


----------



## JanetPlanet

CrimsonZombie said:


> Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies but got a few updates :)
> 
> Bloods got taken and everything came back perfectly clear and so did my GTT results :happydance:
> 
> Had my first growth scan yesterday and everything is perfect with baby. She's weighing 4lbs 3oz (I think) which is perfect for how big she is right now. Everything is perfect with her too, she's measuring the right size for her EDD too :D She's laying on her left side with her back facing my right hand side and she's still head down :happydance:
> I also lost some more weight (but compared to when I last got weighed, I've only put on a little bit of weight :D), only down side was blood pressure was a bit higher than normal.
> I have another growth scan and clinic appointment on the 17th November :3
> 
> Went for a consultation with the anesthetist today and by the looks of it, I might not need an epidural or spinal blocker, but I have to keep it in mind and it won't affect my asthma either.
> 
> Hope is all well with you ladies <3

I've been a bit MIA lately too. :flower:

Awesome news about your blood work and GTT!!:happydance:It must be a giant load off your mind.

Wonderful news about your scan. Sounds like she's perfect. And great job on the weight loss.:thumbup:

I'm confused about what you said about your asthma. Can you not have an epidural or spinal with asthma?


----------



## sethsmummy

crimson - glad everything is going well for you :D i hope your bp behaves!

i saw the diabetic team today and have to start on medication. :dohh: back next week to see them again after my first growth scan :D x


----------



## Amythyst

Horray for the lucky pass on GTT scan! I envy you! :)

@Seth's Mum, ugh meds. I had to start doing Insulin at night and so far it didn't work at all the first night but this morning my fasting was 89 which is right where its supposed to be so I dunno if it just takes a bit to build up. 

Since starting my new diabetic diet, I've lost 7 pounds. So, I'm down from my pre-pregnancy weight ... my OB today was very happy about it. She also told me the way I'm eating now I should be doing for the rest of my life. Ugh. Doctors. ;) 

Got to hear the heartbeat on the doppler today, so that was nice. Otherwise everything is situation normal. I'm waiting for my B belly to turn into a real belly... I'm tired of people not knowing I'm pregnant and just thinking I'm hella fat! :D


----------



## MrsLemon

terrible 24 hours, yesterday I spent 7 hours in hospital after getting knocked over by a bus ... got sent to a hospital in an ambulance that does`nt have maternity services - so when a guy did my ultra sound he kept saying how he was`nt used to looking for babies.. and ended the scan saying well I cant find a heartbeat but it looks like he is moving so he must be fine :( eventually he located a Doppler and after about 5 mins found a heart beat thank goodness..
finally got sent home with lots of bruises and grazes but baby is fine.. had a midwife appointment this morning and she found heartbeat straight away and it was so so strong and she even said that despite my weight all my tests are coming back so good and shes very impressed with how text book my pregnancy is going.. 
SO
my pregnancy tip of the day has to be don`t get hit by a bus when pregnant...


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Omg Lemon, I'm so glad you and baby are ok.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> Since starting my new diabetic diet, I've lost 7 pounds. So, I'm down from my pre-pregnancy weight ... my OB today was very happy about it. She also told me the way I'm eating now I should be doing for the rest of my life. Ugh. Doctors. ;)
> 
> Got to hear the heartbeat on the doppler today, so that was nice. Otherwise everything is situation normal. I'm waiting for my B belly to turn into a real belly... I'm tired of people not knowing I'm pregnant and just thinking I'm hella fat! :D

Good job losing those 7 pounds! Glad everything's going well.



MrsLemon said:


> terrible 24 hours, yesterday I spent 7 hours in hospital after getting knocked over by a bus ... got sent to a hospital in an ambulance that does`nt have maternity services - so when a guy did my ultra sound he kept saying how he was`nt used to looking for babies.. and ended the scan saying well I cant find a heartbeat but it looks like he is moving so he must be fine :( eventually he located a Doppler and after about 5 mins found a heart beat thank goodness..
> finally got sent home with lots of bruises and grazes but baby is fine.. had a midwife appointment this morning and she found heartbeat straight away and it was so so strong and she even said that despite my weight all my tests are coming back so good and shes very impressed with how text book my pregnancy is going..
> SO
> my pregnancy tip of the day has to be don`t get hit by a bus when pregnant...

Holy cow!! I'm sorry that happened to you and I'm so glad you and baby are ok.:hugs:



sethsmummy said:


> i saw the diabetic team today and have to start on medication. :dohh: back next week to see them again after my first growth scan :D x

Bummer that you have to be on meds, but hopefully it will control your sugar. Did they give you any direction on an eating plan?:flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG hun!! im so glad your both ok!! <3 <3 that must have been so scary :hugs:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

JanetPlanet said:


> CrimsonZombie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies but got a few updates :)
> 
> Bloods got taken and everything came back perfectly clear and so did my GTT results :happydance:
> 
> Had my first growth scan yesterday and everything is perfect with baby. She's weighing 4lbs 3oz (I think) which is perfect for how big she is right now. Everything is perfect with her too, she's measuring the right size for her EDD too :D She's laying on her left side with her back facing my right hand side and she's still head down :happydance:
> I also lost some more weight (but compared to when I last got weighed, I've only put on a little bit of weight :D), only down side was blood pressure was a bit higher than normal.
> I have another growth scan and clinic appointment on the 17th November :3
> 
> Went for a consultation with the anesthetist today and by the looks of it, I might not need an epidural or spinal blocker, but I have to keep it in mind and it won't affect my asthma either.
> 
> Hope is all well with you ladies <3
> 
> I've been a bit MIA lately too. :flower:
> 
> Awesome news about your blood work and GTT!!:happydance:It must be a giant load off your mind.
> 
> Wonderful news about your scan. Sounds like she's perfect. And great job on the weight loss.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm confused about what you said about your asthma. Can you not have an epidural or spinal with asthma?Click to expand...




sethsmummy said:


> crimson - glad everything is going well for you :D i hope your bp behaves!
> 
> i saw the diabetic team today and have to start on medication. :dohh: back next week to see them again after my first growth scan :D x

Thank ladies :D

@JanetPlanet - I can have one and it won't be no affect. The only thing that would be is if the amount they put in numbed higher then my boobs then it could feel like I can't breath, but I have nothing to worry about at all :happydance:

@sethsmummy - so do I, she thinks it's because I was up and down and little miss kept moving around, she wouldn't stay still after the scan :lol:
When she moves a lot, my heart beats faster.


----------



## MollyNorwood

MrsLemon said:


> terrible 24 hours, yesterday I spent 7 hours in hospital after getting knocked over by a bus ... got sent to a hospital in an ambulance that does`nt have maternity services - so when a guy did my ultra sound he kept saying how he was`nt used to looking for babies.. and ended the scan saying well I cant find a heartbeat but it looks like he is moving so he must be fine :( eventually he located a Doppler and after about 5 mins found a heart beat thank goodness..
> finally got sent home with lots of bruises and grazes but baby is fine.. had a midwife appointment this morning and she found heartbeat straight away and it was so so strong and she even said that despite my weight all my tests are coming back so good and shes very impressed with how text book my pregnancy is going..
> SO
> my pregnancy tip of the day has to be don`t get hit by a bus when pregnant...

Holy crap!
Glad you are ok! What a terrible ordeal to have to cope with , I'd be a mess! :cry:
But thank you for sharing your tip there MrsL- I will be sure not to follow in your footsteps any time soon :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i love how they are stubborn during the scan and wont move but as soon as your done all hell breaks loose in your tummy :haha: I hope Rohan behaves for his scan on Tuesday. Find out just how far ahead he is measuring.. i feel and look huge all of a sudden. 

lemon - how are you hun? xx

i hope everyone is doing ok :) im shattered all the time and the spd is horrendous. xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my god, Lemon, I'm glad you're ok. That must have been terrifying!


----------



## MrsLemon

Thanks for the lovely words and the concern. still feel anxious when out by busy roads. 
But baby is absolutely fine and kicking away and I have some nasty bruised and a few grazes so I think I`ve been VERY lucky :)


----------



## waiting2c

Wow that is scary! So glad you are both ok!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

sethsmummy said:


> haha i love how they are stubborn during the scan and wont move but as soon as your done all hell breaks loose in your tummy :haha: I hope Rohan behaves for his scan on Tuesday. Find out just how far ahead he is measuring.. i feel and look huge all of a sudden.
> 
> lemon - how are you hun? xx
> 
> i hope everyone is doing ok :) im shattered all the time and the spd is horrendous. xx

Haha, I know. She has a powerful kick so she's either stubborn or tries to kick the wand way so they can't get to her properly :haha:

Glad you're okay Lemon as well as your baby too, I wouldn't blame you for being nervous around roads :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

glad your ok MrsLemon.. i hope the bruises fade soon hun :hugs: 

pmsl Crimson.. i wonder if Rohan will be like that tomorrow. 

ok so according to my wii i have gained 6lb in one week since starting the metformin :growlmad: Im so upset! I am doing everything in my power to not gain a lot of weight and here it is just appearing :( Im hardly eating as it is so i cant cut down any more than i already have. Im not going hungry but i cant fit in a full size meal either. Im not even snacking between meals. :cry:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry, Sethsmummy :( It seems like some women just gain during pregnancy no matter what they do, and some women don't. All you can do is just try to stick to a healthy diet. 

I just weighed in, and I managed to only gain 3lbs after a week on a cruise. No gain would be better, but after eating whatever I wanted for a week (and a pretty different diet from what I eat at home), I can live with 3lbs in 10 days. I really need to get it together and lay off the cookies, though.


----------



## Dini

Do you girls care if I hop in here once in a while? I've been reading but not posting except a time or two because most of you are so much further along than I am. I feel like I'm finally getting there though lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks mrsk I know really it's not that bad and I can try loose it but I just hate the thought of gaining.anything. and we'll done you! That's fab ... did you enjoy your holiday? 


Hey dini of course you can join in :) there's no specific stage in this group :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

It was great, thanks! So nice to have everything done for me for a whole week. I sure miss being rocked to sleep, though.

I'm not looking forward to losing baby weight, either, but I guess there's bound to be some. Hopefully breastfeeding will help. It's so unfair, I already lost all this weight, I shouldn't have to do it again! ;)

The more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned, Dini. I need someone to talk to after all these ladies have their babies!


----------



## Dini

Thanks MrsKChicago, that was one of my thoughts lol, there ladies will have their babies and I'd be it on the thread lol. Also thanks sethsmummy, and I feel ya, I lost about 6lbs after my bfp, but around 12 weeks my appetite returned and at 13 weeks sciatica started in and by now it's pretty bad and I've gained all 6lbs back. I'd like to not gaine more than about another 2lbs through the second trimester but I know that's unlikely.

I did start an Aqua Zumba class but can only make it about 1 day a week, it's fun and easy on my back but not much of a workout honestly.


----------



## sethsmummy

Yo can do it mrsk! I will be far busting after Rohan. I have roughly 6 stone to loose! Currently sat at 20 stone 11lb :dohh: I started at 20 stone 4. 

Growth scan in the morning woo! Can't wait to see bubba. I hope I get to meet my.New consultant tomorrow I really do. Won't be happy if I don't.


----------



## Amythyst

Happy Monday! Hope everyone is doing well! :D

@Seth's Mum: Fear not! If you just started Metformin for the first time, it might take a while for your body to adjust to it. I know mine did! You could be retaining water or maybe your system is backed up. What dosage are you on? I'm on the max of 2000 mg a day but I've been taking it for years and years.

I actually keep losing weight... I'm down 9 pounds now from my pre-pregnancy weight. I have started taking insulin at night to cover my fasting number... which has been working well until today. Today it was 96 instead of 90 or lower. I'm finding the diet a bit hard to live with but doable. I did get some Low GI cookbooks and have made a few recipes from there which have been good. I have this nice breakfast one of sauteed berries over french toast. I found this "carb style" bread that only has 7g per slice and its pretty good. I also made some egg omelette muffin thingies... its basically an omelette in a muffin and I put sausage, cheese and onions in it. Its a modified Weight Watchers recipe and they are really cool when you're on the go or don't feel like cooking. They don't really move my sugar at all - so, its a nice snack.

I'm also annoyed I still can't feel the baby. Shouldn't that start by now? I do have an anterior placenta but I just thought by week 21 I'd feel something. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

We've found some really excellent Weight Watchers recipes. I really ought to dig out my WW cookbooks and use them more. Even if I'm not tracking points, they're a lot more balanced than what I'm eating now. 

I'm 22 +4 and barely feeling anything with my anterior placenta. It's low, and as of my last ultrasound, T is breech, so I'm guessing all his kicks go straight into the placenta. I feel a bit of movement now and then (I think), but nothing really solid, and I can go days with nothing. I'm glad to have a reason, but it's really frustrating. I was hoping to have the reassurance of feeling movement by now. On the other hand, the extended due date calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy gives me until November 13 as the normal range for first feeling movement, so even though it seems like it's taking forever, I'm not technically behind.


----------



## lamago

i'm 21 weeks today and think I feel kicks but can't be sure. The wait seems so long. I havent been told anything about my placenta either so I'm trying to be patient and stay calm. I have anatomy scan on Friday.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

@Seth - she done it again today, midwife tried the doppler on her, got her heartbeat fantastic to start with then she decided to move around and try and move it away :lol:

Had my midwife check up, BP is fine, so was water sample. Bloods came back great and baby is perfectly fine. She's still 5/5 but it looks like she could be moving down soon :happydance:

I lost 0.3kg since I got weighed last week :happydance:
I have no idea how I'm shedding this weight, I'm never this good usually :lol:
Also, booked in for the Whooping Cough vaccine on Saturday to help protect little bubs from getting it, especially since the number of death for young babies/newborns the past 2 years (I think) has shot up :(
Got to make sure she's fine, especially at Christmas time. Still refuse to get the flu jab though :|


----------



## proxy bump

Hey everyone,
Peeking back in to see how everyone is doing. 3rd trimester is still quiet terrifing so I dont come around as often. Im really glad everyone seems to be doing well and that all babies are still healthy and active!


:)


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, just peeking in to say Hi. I seem to have lost 2lbs, but i know my weight fluctuates and I didn't eat much yesterday. I'm trying to eat healthy but it doesn't always work so well. I at least usually pack a good lunch for work and this weekend we are all taking snacks, so I'm bringing a fruit tray so I know there will be something there that will be healthy lol. 

Still no visible bump for me, unless I lay down then you can see the round area below my belly button, but since I'm so fluffy in that area I didn't really expect to see anything yet. 17 weeks for me tomorrow. I just can't wait to get to 20 weeks. DH and I agreed we aren't shopping or anything until after 20 weeks, although at 18w4d we are having a gender scan and I know when I go out the following week for Black Friday, I'll be 19w6d that day, that if they have great deals I may just cave and buy. We wanted to wait until the anomaly scan but I don't even know when that will be yet, so I suppose I can always return things if needed. When did you ladies start to shop??


----------



## MrsKChicago

We haven't done any big shopping because a lot of stuff will go on the registry, and also there's nowhere to put it yet. I started buying cheap secondhand clothes around 10 weeks when I happened across cute stuff, and bought a few new outfits after our 16 week gender scan. I'll continue to pick up things that are just too cute to resist, but it'll be awhile before we do big shopping, I think. If I wasn't having a shower, I'd have gone ahead and started buying big stuff once we found out the sex, I think.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Proxy I am with you when you say third trimester can be terrifying! I am now over 34 weeks and am suffering terrible reflux (non food related) even after a sip of water sometimes, or four hours after eating one damned banana its ridiculous! 
Anyway I too haven't posted on here much lately as I feel I haven't had anything to contribute, mostly because all I am doing these days is whinging which I try not to inflict onto everyone else LOL :)
Dini I started to shop when I was about 12weeks but because we aren't finding out the gender until birth we haven't brought HEAPS, we have enough basics to get us through but all the 'cutsie' stuff can wait. We figure that once bub's birth is announced people can be generous if they like and will probably buy the frilly dresses or cute overalls associated with the gender, and we can buy whatever afterwards.
Besides we don't know what size bubs will be until they are actually here, so it could end up costing you far more than it should if you go a little crazy with outfits (even though it's hard not to, baby clothes are so darned cute!).


----------



## MrsLemon

I weighed myself this morning..

I`ve put on a stone :( absolutely gutted ... Ive been trying so hard to not eat rubbish. :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Don't forget all the extra retained water and blood volume and the weight of the baby and uterus and amniotic fluid, hon. Just cuz baby only weighs two pounds doesn't mean that only 2 pounds of that weight is justified!


----------



## Dini

I don't think we will buy many clothes except a few cute things before the shower and the only thing I may buy before the shower is the car seat although I may wait for that as well. I see some people stocking up on things like diapers and wipes so early. I haven't even decided yet, but we may cloth diaper. I just need to educate myself on it. It seems to make so much sense, but if we do I will probably use disposables in the first few weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello ladies! Hope everyone's doing ok!

I weighed in the other day, and the 3lbs from the cruise were gone. DH said the same thing happened to him with cruise weight, so maybe it was water retention or something. I feel like the bump is a little smaller, too, but maybe I'm just getting used to it. I think T may be shifting around into different positions, based on how the bump is changing and how some days I'm feeling movement and some days it's nothing. DH and I both think my weight is kind of redistributing again - I think my face is a little thinner, and I think T had a growth spurt based on the couple days of ravenous hunger and round ligament pain, so maybe I'm losing while he's gaining? I have no idea... As long as he stays healthy, I'm happy, but I am a little concerned about the rate that I've been gaining lately.

I'm getting nervous about my GTT test on the 17th. I've never had any real weight related health issues, no signs of diabetes, but I know pregnancy plays by its own rules. And the more I hear about the actual test, the less pleasant it sounds. And if I do have it, the diet changes would do me good but would be a hassle, but the needles. All the needles. Testing blood sugar multiple times a day? No thank you! Eek. My fingertips are already running away in fear...

Other than that big worry, things are good. As I mentioned, I've had a few days of more movement, which was nice. I'm at the end of a very mild cold, so I had a couple crappy days, but at least I wasn't really properly sick. A friend and I were supposed to spend last night at another friend's house in Indiana, but we postponed by a night (we were all feeling a little crappy for various reasons), so pretty soon I'll be packing my overnight bag for that, which should be fun. We'll be passing one of our favorite ice cream places on the way, which will do wonders for that GTT test coming up...


----------



## waiting2c

Hey :) good that your cruise weight has gone again!! I also hope your gtt goes well. Mine was ok-ish, my fasting glucose number was just (literally) just inside the normal range but the bloods after the two hours were fine. I may have to repeat :(

They are definitely wriggly little things huh! I swear I have been able to feel mine doing summersaults in there!!

I am still gaining weight but it has thankfully slowed down a little, I am not eating badly at all yet some weeks gain 1kg. I have already reached what I set as my goal for the whole pregnancy so I am worried now about how much it will be by the end :(


----------



## Amythyst

I still haven't felt any movement whatsoever and it makes me nervous that something happened to the baby. I dunno if its cause I'm really big already combined with the Anterior placenta or what, but I woulda thought I'd feel something....anything.

I have an appointment with my MFM tomorrow... so, I guess we'll find out! 

My blood sugars are doing pretty well. I hate giving myself insulin at night and my poor fingers have all these little prick marks and tiny bruises from the sugar testing. I hate the diet ... but I'm doing it... My numbers during the day are always fine but its the damn fasting number that is being a booger. I'm only on 10mg of insulin so far but some days it works and some days it doesn't. The numbers aren't crazy high but I hate it when they aren't under 90 like they are supposed to.

I also am frustrated with my bump cause I want to start looking pregnant instead of just "wow that woman is really fat". My upper stomach sticks out so damn far and my lower tummy is still tiny. When did you guys start popping out in the middle so it looks like a real pregnant tummy?


----------



## Dini

Glad your cruise weight is gone mrsK. 

I feel movement once in a while but it's light and inconsistent. I am afraid to step on the scale as I've eaten like crazy the last four days and I haven't been eating very healthy. My next mw appt is in a week so I really need to be good. I'm sure she will mention doing the GTT with the following appt and it does worry me. Have our gender scan next Wednesday but it's just a private one. Hoping to get my 20wk scan done the following week.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey Amethyst, I didn't really feel movement until 25/26 weeks. I just kind of felt like bubbles or the feeling you get on a roller coaster in your stomach. I didn't feel kicks until 28 weeks and that's about when my hubby could start feeling them also. Baby is still really small for you right now and they have a lot of room to move around. Currently my stomach still doesn't look pregnant. When my coworker invited all the site managers to my baby shower last week, they commented that they didn't even know I was pregnant... Mind you, I see these people every other week. 
I still don't have a proper bump and am still wearing my regular clothing, but I can definitely tell baby is growing. I'm just haven't really gained any weight at all during this pregnancy. I see my OB on Thursday, so hopefully I gained at least a pound considering I'm supposed to be induced in 9 weeks.


----------



## Amythyst

Hihi, thanks ...that makes me feel a bit better. How far along are you, I don't see a signature? Curious when its appropriate to have a baby shower... I don't have a lot of friends, so I'm afraid we won't get much of the stuff we need. My best friend lives in Texas which is super far away, so I don't even know who would throw me a shower... LOL. Hope yours was nice. :)

I have actually lost weight... in the beginning I gained, cause I was eating everything in site and I gained like 3-4 pounds but once I got GD and started this horrendous low carb diet - I've lost 12 pounds. I find that I'm hungry all the time now though. And its frustrating cause I'm getting tired of eating the same things over and over. We don't have a lot of extra money, so I can't buy a huge variety of all this healthy food. All I really crave is a Big Mac and a milkshake ... I want one so badly.... but I try not to think about it. :)

EDIT: Oh, I see you're getting induced in 9 weeks... so pretty close then!


----------



## lamago

Amythist, I'm 22 weeks and still at the same stage, sticking up upper belly and tiny lower belly. So frustrating. I have gained 10 lbs tough which is probably from all the junk I've been eating. I'm shocked so many of u are losing weight. I feel guilty when I'm hungry but I know I need to cut back.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I've turned a corner this week with the baby movement. I've been feeling a lot more than before, and every day for a few days now. Very exciting! Amythyst, since we're in a similar position, I bet you'll feel your little one any day now. 

I wish I had some bump help for you ladies. I have that awful pudge on the bottom that I can hide in pants, but otherwise I lucked out. I think I'm still in the "fat or pregnant?" stage while naked, but I'm looking pretty pregnant in clothes. I know you'll all get there eventually - make sure you dress in clothes that highlight the bump, like overbump pants if they're comfortable and tops that flow over it without being too baggy.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amythest, I'm 30+3 right now. I'm also type 2, so I know what u mean about the eating. However, I don't really diet so to speak, but I have been losing this whole pregnancy, but not a lot. My doctor was concerned about it because she told me I should gain a half a pound a week and I was losing that much. My blood sugars are great though, and I had my A1c checked every trimester and it's been in normal range, not even diabetic range, each time. So my Ob is pretty happy with that. 
I was 30 weeks exactly at my baby shower. One of my best friends also lives in Texas. I don't have a lot of friends that still live here, there was just mostly my family, which is small also. My DH had two coworkers show up and one of mine managed to come. Needless to say, it wasn't a big turn out and we only got 2 things we registered for. DH has a large family, but they live 700 miles away. I have another shower at my job on Monday, I'll be 31 weeks then. We decided to do it now because of the holidays and wanted to see what all we needed before delivery.


----------



## Amythyst

I am "dieting" I guess cause I don't normally eat low carb. I am a pasta freak and it drives me batty that I can't have pasta. I have PCOS, so we are supposed to eat like this anyways and my doctor told me "you should be eating like this the rest of your life" - whatever lady! ;) 

I have sort of leveled out on the losing weight thing though... I think my Atkins chocolate bars and stuff is keeping my calories up now. I also got some nice diabetic cookbooks and learning that eating 40g of carbs in a meal isn't a bad thing as long as they are the right ones. I actually have been totally forgetting to take my Metformin most days ... it doesn't seem to be actually helping my sugar anymore. But I know it was helping me with my weight, so that could be why I'm losing anymore.

Well, I'm off to the MFM doctor! Hopefully I'll get some more cool ultrasound pics today!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you get some good pictures! I don't know how I'd live without pasta and potatoes!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck at the doctor Amythest. I have an appointment tomorrow but I don't get to see baby again until the 24th. Then I get an ultrasound every Monday until delivery. 
I also have Pcos and I have been taking these weight classes with our county health dept. I learned a lot about eating with diabetes and also that it's not always what you eat but instead how much. I love pasta also, so instead of skipping it, I switched to whole wheat pasta. Before I got pregnant I lost 25 pounds in 3 months just eating smaller servings of the things I love to eat. Some things that are carb and calorie heavy you just have to avoid. Unless your having a treat yourself day once a month or so. What helped me the most was cutting way down on sweets, and I never miss my Metformin now. I'm 100% that's what keeps my sugar in control currently and I can still have that ice cream cone if I want, lol.


----------



## Amythyst

Thanks, the appointment went well. BP was 120/70 and the doctor said, and I quote, "normal, normal, normal". Baby was only a few days ahead...so I guess my diet is working. 

I do have some whole wheat pasta but its just not appealing to me. I bought some Shirataki noodles which have like no carbs and those aren't bad at all. I have found all sorts of low carb stuff. Bread that only has 5 net carbs per slice and a bunch of other stuff. I was eating a lot less too but now that I'm hungry all the time I'm eating a bit more.

Baby was snoozing at my ultrasound and nuzzled into his placenta. So, we could barely get any good looks at him. Didn't get any pics....we even tried shaking him around and poking him .... lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Great news! Glad the hard work and sacrifice is paying off!


----------



## Amythyst

So, what you guys think? Fat or Pregnant? Finally took a picture of myself..... ;)
 



Attached Files:







BabyBump.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsKChicago

Pregnant! And super cute :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Amythyst said:


> So, what you guys think? Fat or Pregnant? Finally took a picture of myself..... ;)

Adorably pregnant!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Definitely pregnant!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I had my doc appointment today. Baby hadn't been moving much for a few days, so I had a NST done. That didn't make him active not all, as he did not have the heart rate spikes they were looking for. So she did an ultrasound and he was super still the whole time. His heartbeat was great though(153), but he just wasn't being active. She pressed on him for a while and he finally made some small movements so she was happy and said he's fine. She doesn't know why his movements have reduced, but he is fine, so I'm happy with that. She said he was most likely taking a nap during the ultrasound.


----------



## MrsLemon

I got my gtt results back 

fasting sample measured 4.3 mmol/L
2 hour Sample 6.9 mmol/L

Letter says within normal limits can anyone tell me what the cut offs are?


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Just a quick drop in.

Has a check up on Monday.
BP is fine, little miss is fine, still head down and her heartbeat is nice and strong.
I lost another 0.6kg since last week :happydance:
I have no idea how I'm doing it :lol:

Looks like I might not be long until she's here, my BH are becoming a lot more stronger when I get them (still irregular and not lasting that long), plus I can feel a bit of pressure when I lay down or walk for a while.

I have another growth scan on Monday so we'll see how she's doing and I also have the clinic as well, so fingers crossed, everything is all right.

Super excited and nervous at the same time.
Can't believe I've got just over 5 weeks left in the last tri :3

Hope all you ladies are fine and well, as so are your little bundles too :)


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsLemon said:


> I got my gtt results back
> 
> fasting sample measured 4.3 mmol/L
> 2 hour Sample 6.9 mmol/L
> 
> Letter says within normal limits can anyone tell me what the cut offs are?

will have to catch up with you ladies soon :D 

The limits i have are 

fasting should be between 4 and 6 mmol/L
1 hour after a meal should be under 8 mmol/L 

not sure what 2 hours after should be though hun as mine only goes off 1 hour after. xx


----------



## LadySlipper

:hi: Hi everyone. I know many here are nearing the end of your pregnancy and might not find this important anymore. But just wanted you all to know that I started a thread asking for a plus size pregnancy forum. So far I haven't had a response yet. If you would like that too maybe commenting on that thread will make a difference. :shrug:

Here is a link to it. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/2254995-forum-suggestion-plus-size.html


----------



## Dini

Amethyst you are adorable and most certainly look pregnant!! 

I still have nothing to show but I'm pretty sure my uterus is pushing my upper belly up and making me looks so much fatter than usual. I could do without that!! 

DH saw a video of a girl doing a paper mâché mold of her bump and breasts and asked if I was going to and I laughed and said no because my bump won't be cute. That made me sad, I think he wants me to and is looking forward to me looking pregnant and I just feel like I'm taking something away from him, I can deal with it for me but he seemed disappointed. ;-(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Give it some time! You may decide you love the idea in a few months when you're looking more bumpy :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks for starting that thread lady slipper.. i hope we get listened to. It would be nice to have our own little section so everything isnt lost on one big thread. Theres just some stuff i wouldnt feel comfortable posting in the normal forum especially if its deemed to be weight related. kinda makes you feel poo when your posting your 20 stone and someone else is there saying they feel fat at like 13/14 stone :haha: makes me wanna bang my head off a wall :ignore:


----------



## Dini

Lol sethsmummy, you are so right about wanting to bang your head on a wall!!


----------



## sethsmummy

i feel mean saying it sometimes but seriously i would LOVE to be 13/14 stone. In fact thats my end goal! so to hear people say thats "fat" really kills me because to get there im going to have to loose around 6/7 stone after baby and to think id still be classed as fat after that... well.. thats a downer if ever i knew one lol x


----------



## Amythyst

I dunno what stones are.... but I would think stones would be lighter than pounds! hehehe. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Amythyst said:


> I dunno what stones are.... but I would think stones would be lighter than pounds! hehehe. :)

there are 14lb per stone hun so at my last weigh in i was 288lb xx


----------



## MrsLemon

I wish i could control myself but i just seem to have no will power... cant say no to anything I fancy... and its rarely an apple I fancy...


----------



## Dini

MrsLemon said:


> I wish i could control myself but i just seem to have no will power... cant say no to anything I fancy... and its rarely an apple I fancy...

Couldn't have said it better myself!! 

I ate pizza yesterday and DH got donuts and so I had pizza and do its for breakfast. Geesh!! 

For dinner I made grilled chicken, broccoli and whole grain Mac n cheese so at least that was healthy. However I got the desire to make homemade chocolate chip cookies and had at least 4! So scared to get on the scale Tuesday. I can tell I've put on at least 5lbs since I was on it last.


----------



## Amythyst

I am the same way, I just want to eat what I want to eat. But, now that I have GD and I can affect my baby negatively by what I eat... its a little easier to stick to my diet... its easy to do the right thing when someone else's life is at stake. :D


----------



## sethsmummy

How are you finding the GD Hun? I'm finding it seriously hard to find things I can eat xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I survived the glucose drink! I'm not sure when I get my results - I'm guessing in a couple days like the other tests they've done. But I'm just glad to have made it through the test without feeling sick, after everything I've heard about it.

Baby's definitely thunking around more, despite the anterior placenta. Fundus measurement was right on target, BP is good, and the midwife today was able to find the heartbeat on doppler right away, which was pretty impressive with all the searching the others have had to do. 

I almost bought a pumpkin cheesecake today, but I guess I should wait and see if I'm allowed to eat an entire cheesecake first ;)


----------



## lamago

I'm 23 weeks and haven't had the sugary drink test yet. When do they usually do it? I won't see a doc until 26 weeks


----------



## Amythyst

sethsmummy said:


> How are you finding the GD Hun? I'm finding it seriously hard to find things I can eat xx

Really? I find I can eat most things as long as I know where to get them and how many carbs I can take. I found a website called netrition.com where I can order lots of baking things, snacks and bread products. 

I found Shirataki noodles that have like no carbs and make a good substitute for spaghetti noodles. I found some low carb pita breads, wraps, and actual loaves of bread that have 5 net carbs.

I snack on atkins bars. I eat salads... I eat lots of meats... cheese...crackers... 

I can eat brown rice and potatoes in moderation. Whole wheat stuff is good as well. 

I ordered some Diabetes cookbooks and found a lot of nice recipes there. I even made myself a diabetic cheesecake out of cottage cheese, cream cheese and sugar free jello! ;)

If you want some more tips or recipes, let me know!


----------



## Amythyst

lamago said:


> I'm 23 weeks and haven't had the sugary drink test yet. When do they usually do it? I won't see a doc until 26 weeks

You should be getting it soon... I was high risk for it, so I had my test at like 16 weeks (which was positive).


----------



## MrsKChicago

lamago said:


> I'm 23 weeks and haven't had the sugary drink test yet. When do they usually do it? I won't see a doc until 26 weeks

I just did mine at 24+4. I think it's typically done between 24 and 28 weeks.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies. Had my appt today, I'm guessing that I'll get the GD testing at not my next one but the one after at around 25 weeks but the subject hasn't come up. 

Bp and Urine tests all good. I gained 5lbs 7 on their scale since I was bundled up for the weather. I knew I gained a bunch :-( 

Mw couldn't find the heartbeat after a very long time, didn't even hear movement so I got an ultrasound. All is good, baby was sleeping and its butt was facing the front so probably why we didn't hear it. I was a nervous wreck and so scared I'd lost the baby. However it's all good and she even showed me that we are having a :blue: BOY :blue: 

My gender scan is tomorrow actually lol. It's just a private one and since DH wasn't there today I'm keeping it a secret. 

I'm happy its a boy, really didn't matter to me although I've alwasy dreamt of a girl and most certainly want one but I'm still thrilled its a boy!

My actual anomaly scan isn't until December 8th at just over 21 weeks so still a few weeks away. I really wanted to wait until then to do any shopping or put anything on fb about being pregnant and I'm getting impatient!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on your boy!


----------



## sethsmummy

Amythyst said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> How are you finding the GD Hun? I'm finding it seriously hard to find things I can eat xx
> 
> Really? I find I can eat most things as long as I know where to get them and how many carbs I can take. I found a website called netrition.com where I can order lots of baking things, snacks and bread products.
> 
> I found Shirataki noodles that have like no carbs and make a good substitute for spaghetti noodles. I found some low carb pita breads, wraps, and actual loaves of bread that have 5 net carbs.
> 
> I snack on atkins bars. I eat salads... I eat lots of meats... cheese...crackers...
> 
> I can eat brown rice and potatoes in moderation. Whole wheat stuff is good as well.
> 
> I ordered some Diabetes cookbooks and found a lot of nice recipes there. I even made myself a diabetic cheesecake out of cottage cheese, cream cheese and sugar free jello! ;)
> 
> If you want some more tips or recipes, let me know!Click to expand...

jelous.com lol. Bread sends me over (even the one the diabetic nurse told me i should be able to have) 2 slices and im over my targets. I cant handle meat bar a little chicken it all makes me sick (its a pregnancy thing.. usually love meat) and crackers send me over too lol. potatoes send me way over inc 1 sweet potatoe :dohh: 

I was back at the clinic yesterday and am now on slow acting insulin over night and fast acting insulin before every meal 




Dini said:


> Hi ladies. Had my appt today, I'm guessing that I'll get the GD testing at not my next one but the one after at around 25 weeks but the subject hasn't come up.
> 
> Bp and Urine tests all good. I gained 5lbs 7 on their scale since I was bundled up for the weather. I knew I gained a bunch :-(
> 
> Mw couldn't find the heartbeat after a very long time, didn't even hear movement so I got an ultrasound. All is good, baby was sleeping and its butt was facing the front so probably why we didn't hear it. I was a nervous wreck and so scared I'd lost the baby. However it's all good and she even showed me that we are having a :blue: BOY :blue:
> 
> My gender scan is tomorrow actually lol. It's just a private one and since DH wasn't there today I'm keeping it a secret.
> 
> I'm happy its a boy, really didn't matter to me although I've alwasy dreamt of a girl and most certainly want one but I'm still thrilled its a boy!
> 
> My actual anomaly scan isn't until December 8th at just over 21 weeks so still a few weeks away. I really wanted to wait until then to do any shopping or put anything on fb about being pregnant and I'm getting impatient!!

congratulations on your boy hun! so sorry he gave you a scare though! that must have been awful.


----------



## Amythyst

sethsmummy said:


> Amythyst said:
> 
> 
> jelous.com lol. Bread sends me over (even the one the diabetic nurse told me i should be able to have) 2 slices and im over my targets. I cant handle meat bar a little chicken it all makes me sick (its a pregnancy thing.. usually love meat) and crackers send me over too lol. potatoes send me way over inc 1 sweet potatoe :dohh:
> 
> I was back at the clinic yesterday and am now on slow acting insulin over night and fast acting insulin before every meal
> 
> Hmmm...interesting! I hope I won't get to be just like you. I wonder if its just cause you're farther along than I am. What is the NET carbs on the bread you're eating? The bread I am eating is called "Carb Style" and only has 5 net carbs per slice.
> 
> Sucks you're having issues with tolerating certain foods. I haven't had any of that pregnancy stuff with food aversions or smells bothering me.
> 
> I can only eat small amounts of potatoes. I am ok with brown rice and whole wheat pasta though. If you like noodles, I would try to get some Shirataki noodles (they usually come in liquid) - they have like no carbs in them. Think they are soy based.
> 
> Crackers are tough... I did find some whole wheat crackers that I can eat with some cheese. I can only have 4-5 of them though.
> 
> A yummy thing I like is making chicken noodle soup. I take chicken broth (which has next to no carbs in it), put some chicken in it with some celery, carrots and peas and then the Shirataki noodles. It is light and stores in the fridge well.
> 
> The other weird thing is I can drink coffee with real sugar (not a whole lot of course) but it doesn't seem to bother me.
> 
> Hugs! I hope the insulin works out... so far, I'm only on the long acting insulin at night time cause my fasting numbers are always a little high. I'm on the lowest dose right now, but I'm still slightly over the max sometimes when I check in the morning. My doctor seems to think I will get to where you are as well and require insulin before every meal.... but I really hope not. :(Click to expand...


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Dini- congratulations on your boy :D

A quick update for you lovely ladies.

Had my scan and clinic on Monday and I couldn't be more happier.

Little miss is measuring fine. Her heartbeat is still strong. She's still head down and she weighs (at the point of scanning) 6lbs 4oz :happydance:

Had my clinic appoinment and I've offically been discharged back into the care of my midwife for the rest of my pregnancy.
I weighed in at 129.2kg and they are really pleased with me. I've lost weight since my booking in weight and I've been maintaining it really good, even though I've been going up and down (and not getting any where near what the booking in weight was). Which is good with the weight of little miss and everything else in there too :D

Hope all you ladies are all right :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great news, CrimsonZombie! 

I got a call from the midwife and my GTT results came back normal. What a relief! I'm also dealing with meat aversions, and I wasn't looking forward to trying to manage a diabetic diet when I can only manage 3 or 4oz of meat a day.


----------



## sethsmummy

Amythyst said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amythyst said:
> 
> 
> jelous.com lol. Bread sends me over (even the one the diabetic nurse told me i should be able to have) 2 slices and im over my targets. I cant handle meat bar a little chicken it all makes me sick (its a pregnancy thing.. usually love meat) and crackers send me over too lol. potatoes send me way over inc 1 sweet potatoe :dohh:
> 
> I was back at the clinic yesterday and am now on slow acting insulin over night and fast acting insulin before every meal
> 
> Hmmm...interesting! I hope I won't get to be just like you. I wonder if its just cause you're farther along than I am. What is the NET carbs on the bread you're eating? The bread I am eating is called "Carb Style" and only has 5 net carbs per slice.
> 
> Sucks you're having issues with tolerating certain foods. I haven't had any of that pregnancy stuff with food aversions or smells bothering me.
> 
> I can only eat small amounts of potatoes. I am ok with brown rice and whole wheat pasta though. If you like noodles, I would try to get some Shirataki noodles (they usually come in liquid) - they have like no carbs in them. Think they are soy based.
> 
> Crackers are tough... I did find some whole wheat crackers that I can eat with some cheese. I can only have 4-5 of them though.
> 
> A yummy thing I like is making chicken noodle soup. I take chicken broth (which has next to no carbs in it), put some chicken in it with some celery, carrots and peas and then the Shirataki noodles. It is light and stores in the fridge well.
> 
> The other weird thing is I can drink coffee with real sugar (not a whole lot of course) but it doesn't seem to bother me.
> 
> Hugs! I hope the insulin works out... so far, I'm only on the long acting insulin at night time cause my fasting numbers are always a little high. I'm on the lowest dose right now, but I'm still slightly over the max sometimes when I check in the morning. My doctor seems to think I will get to where you are as well and require insulin before every meal.... but I really hope not. :(Click to expand...
> 
> oo i have no idea hun but i have been eating only granary bread and maximum of 4 slices although iv just avoided it outright now. My nurse has said its probably the way baby is lying etc thats making mine worse just now but she hopes i wont need any more. Todays numbers have been okish... this mornings were off still but im hoping its just going to take a day or 2 to get used to it all. I need to wait 10-15 minutes after injecting before eating which i didnt realise this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonZombie said:
> 
> 
> Dini- congratulations on your boy :D
> 
> A quick update for you lovely ladies.
> 
> Had my scan and clinic on Monday and I couldn't be more happier.
> 
> Little miss is measuring fine. Her heartbeat is still strong. She's still head down and she weighs (at the point of scanning) 6lbs 4oz :happydance:
> 
> Had my clinic appoinment and I've offically been discharged back into the care of my midwife for the rest of my pregnancy.
> I weighed in at 129.2kg and they are really pleased with me. I've lost weight since my booking in weight and I've been maintaining it really good, even though I've been going up and down (and not getting any where near what the booking in weight was). Which is good with the weight of little miss and everything else in there too :D
> 
> Hope all you ladies are all right :)Click to expand...
> 
> yeyy im glad yoru scan went well hun! And congratulations on your weight loss! Your doing amazing :D and not long left to go!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> That's great news, CrimsonZombie!
> 
> I got a call from the midwife and my GTT results came back normal. What a relief! I'm also dealing with meat aversions, and I wasn't looking forward to trying to manage a diabetic diet when I can only manage 3 or 4oz of meat a day.Click to expand...
> 
> eekk it sucks :haha: everyone said to me eat lots of meat.. and im like but nooooooooooo i dont like meat :( it all turns my stomach xxClick to expand...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I really don't know how you do it! If someone told me I had to eat lots of meat, I'd panic. I can eat a little, but not a lot! And if I'm being honest, some of what I can eat isn't exactly allowed. I can only stomach rare steak, so I try not to eat it too often. Even tofu and falafel and other meat alternatives are tricky, and I normally love them. Meat hasn't made me physically sick yet, but I get the feeling it could if I pushed it. And the alternatives are mostly either sugary, like yogurt, or high fat, like nuts and cheese. I know I need to get it together with my diet even without GD, but it's so hard when carbs are the only really appealing thing.


----------



## sethsmummy

omg yes... everything they say you "should" eat are all super fatening although tonight i had a veg medley with a butter sauce and it was sooooo good! I hope my numbers are ok... testing in 10 minutes. then i just need to wait a couple hours before i can inject my night time insulin and goto sleep. 

i have my 32 week appointment tomorrow and dont think the midwife will have good news iv been feeling so ill. :( hoping its not the start of pre-e x


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Thanks ladies :3

I felt ill yesterday and I can't being sick (a bit tmi I know).

Only thing keeping me going is she's kicking like mad all the time.

I just don't like catching all sorts when I'm pregnant, makes me feel worse than I do :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! Try to take it easy! I don't know what it is about being pregnant that makes being sick so much worse. I had a tiny itty bitty mild cold for a few days, and I was absolutely miserable. I can't take anything for colds anyway because I react poorly to the main ingredient in most cough syrups, so it's not like I just really suffered without the drugs. Pregnancy just increased the misery tenfold even though my symptoms were mild. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Amythyst

Ugh yea, I hate having to eat so much protein. I also can't eat as often as they want me to. I get caught up in work or whatever and before I know it its like 3PM and I haven't eaten lunch yet. 

I also agree that a lot of what we're supposed to eat is fattening - but I'm still losing weight. And I think there is some sort of explanation (or at least the Atkins diet people say it) as to why it is actually healthy when you cut carbs and then eat all the meat, veggies, cheese, butter etc you want. 

I have to be careful though cause I did the Atkins diet when I was younger and it made me super sick. My body cannot handle all the protein. It started putting protein in my blood and in my urine ... just wherever it could dump it cause it didn't know what to do with it. So, they told me I could never go on the Atkins diet again. So, I'm really trying to be careful not to swing too far to one side of the fence. Its a crazy balancing act and I hope to God that this diabetes thing goes away after birth.

I did just eat a bagel with cream cheese on one half and a meat pate on the other half and it was awesome! I found this website called netrition.com where they sell all this great low carb stuff. I got these onion bagels that have 2 net carbs per bagel. And it was actually really tasty. I also got some sugar free Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, something called "Carbquick" (which is the low carb equivalent of Bisquick) and some hamburger buns. The prices aren't awful, but I hate that "healthy" food costs more than the crappy food. No wonder people don't eat well cause most can't afford to eat organic or low carb or low-fat or all natural etc...

Crimson, sorry you don't feel well. :( Hope you get better soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Be careful with the sugar free candy. Many of them use a substitute that can lead to... uh... let's just say some dramatic digestive results...


----------



## Amythyst

MrsKChicago said:


> Be careful with the sugar free candy. Many of them use a substitute that can lead to... uh... let's just say some dramatic digestive results...

Well I'm mostly constipated... so if it gives me diarrhea that would be an improvement. ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! You know, that's a good point... I may need to get my hands on some of those sugar free gummy bears I've heard so many bad things about ;)


----------



## Dini

I love sugar free gummy bears, just have to limit myself!!

My official gender scan today went okay, baby wasn't cooperating, and it was a private scan and she was very nice. She rescheduled me for another in 2 weeks at no cost as the baby wouldn't move away from the placenta so all the 3d shots looked like one big blob! 

Here are the scan pics anyway.

https://s30.postimg.org/xqiuz0xul/18_WKS4_DAYS_9_2.jpg

https://s30.postimg.org/hn1slh6xp/18_WKS4_DAYS_5_2.jpg


----------



## Amythyst

Awe, that sucks! Hopefully you'll get better shots next time. My baby was being a pain in the butt last ultrasound too. He was sleeping nuzzled up into the placenta and wouldn't budge. 

Also, quick question.... when are my boobs going to start getting bigger and what sort of bras do us bigger girls need to get and from where?


----------



## MrsKChicago

There's no way to know when they'll start to grow. Mine got bigger immediately, and now they go through periodic growth spurts (usually just after I buy new bras). I get my bras at Lane Bryant, because they're a good balance between quality and price, but I'm sure there are a billion other good options. I'd buy nursing bras now, but I have no idea what size they'll be while I'm nursing.


----------



## Amythyst

Hmm, is it weird mine haven't grown at all? My nipples are weird too... if I run my fingernail over them the skin peels off. It doesn't hurt or anything and its not nasty or gooey. They also seem to have little cracks in them. I do put lotion on them often but it doesn't seem to do much. I've mentioned it to my doctors before and they always blow me off and say "oh that's normal". Sorry for the TMI post I guess... I just have always wondered if my boobs are defective or something cause like I even had a guy I was dating a long time ago rub my nipples too much and a big chunk of one of them is just gone. It never grew back or anything so I have like this dent in the side of my nipple after it healed. 

I'm actually petrified of breast feeding because I'm afraid my nipples won't be able to take it...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I might be a little concerned about chunks falling off after being rubbed too hard! But not growing and sensitivity and dryness and all that are normal. Almost any weird boob thing you can think of is normal in pregnancy for someone.


----------



## Amythyst

Well ok, a chunk didn't just fall off... LOL... it got rubbed until it bled and was all grody...but when it healed it just never grew back in. So now it has like a "flat" side. And in my defense, if you can call it that, I was really drunk at the time and didn't say dude! stop rubbing my nipple! :D

The other stuff you mentioned I've had even when not pregnant. :D


----------



## Eline

You could were nipple shields when breastfeeding? I've had some friends using them and they were very pleased with them.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Amythyst my nipples sound almost the same as what's happening with yours. I have also been reassured its all 'normal' and have used pure Lanolin creme you can pick up at the pharmacy cheap. It works really well but i hate the stuff.
I too have also brought one set of nipple shields just in case I have a difficult time due to my sensitive/dry nipples. 

Gosh I only have 27 days to go :O haha


----------



## Amythyst

Nipple shields... hmmm will have to look into what that is! :) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I feel a little better but not a lot :(

Is this my body starting to get ready for her arrival?

We'll see what the midwife says come Monday :3


----------



## MrsKChicago

CrimsonZombie said:


> I feel a little better but not a lot :(
> 
> Is this my body starting to get ready for her arrival?
> 
> We'll see what the midwife says come Monday :3

You never know! Could be your body preparing, or it could just be pregnancy liking to mess with you. Make sure to update us Monday!

I really need to crack down on my diet, but I have no will power. I just need to make sure what I'm eating is more nutritionally balanced and cut the junk a little, but it's so difficult. Especially when I'm too lazy to cook and DH is too tired after work. But if I keep gaining at the rate I'm gaining now, there's no way I'll still qualify for water birth at 40 weeks. Not to mention losing it all after the baby. I don't mind having to lose necessary weight, but I know I'm going to regret cupcake weight...

Is anybody else getting nervous about birth? I keep thinking about how all my fit, healthy, thin mom friends have had labor complications leading to c sections, so what does that mean for me? None of their complications had anything to do with their size, but I'm sure you ladies know how it is. If the "ideal" women I know are having so much trouble, how can I expect to do better in the shape I'm in?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Totally get how you feel MrsK. I have been fine up until this point, but the closer i get to my due date the more worried I am about the delivery compared to 'regular' people.
I want to keep an active labor and hope not to need an epidural then be stuck on the bed, but due to my size I do worry if that will even be possible. 
I will admit I have done a couple of Google searches for stories on plus size births and how they went for those ladies, there has been many where everything went well. So of course that gives me hope but the worrying won't go away.
I know that the baby has to come out either way and I have confidence I will be looked after well at hospital but I am the one having to deliver him/her. 
*trying not to hyperventilate* lol


----------



## Amythyst

Meh, I dread it some days and then other days I'm like "Awe hell, this kid is just gonna fall out of me no problem!" So far, pregnancy is pretty easy... but I guess I am scared of delivery no matter how much I try to psyche myself out. :)


----------



## Dini

I admit I've thought about what my size could mean during delivery but I am a woman and women were made to do this so I try to remember that. 

MrsK in the same about eating. I just have no will power and the convenient foods are rarely healthy. I've never been a veggie eater and it's even worse now that I'm pregnant. I wish I craved carrots and spinach lol.


----------



## lamago

I go back and forth like amethyst, but I think I'll be using an epidural . ;). Tough some friends tell me they don't make it to the hospital on time.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I didn't have time to have one when I had DS. I had within 26 minutes of getting there :lol:

Seen my midwife today, she's happy with everything so far and little miss has gone from being 5/5 to 3/5 so it might not be that long until we meet her :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, I'm annoyed!

I did Weight Watchers for almost two years before I got pregnant. I was very loyal to my meeting and my leader because I really liked him, especially compared to a few other leaders whose meetings I attended. So, when I got pregnant, I sent him a little card to tell him why I left and that I'd see him in a year or so. This was back in July, and the card just showed up today in my mailbox, undelivered. So now I look like a big quitter. Thanks, USPS...


----------



## MollyNorwood

MrsKChicago said:


> Well, I'm annoyed!
> 
> I did Weight Watchers for almost two years before I got pregnant. I was very loyal to my meeting and my leader because I really liked him, especially compared to a few other leaders whose meetings I attended. So, when I got pregnant, I sent him a little card to tell him why I left and that I'd see him in a year or so. This was back in July, and the card just showed up today in my mailbox, undelivered. So now I look like a big quitter. Thanks, USPS...

:wacko: Oh man! Maybe the mailman himself got lost...? hahaha. That is beyond terrible! it's not THAT hard to return mail quickly if it can't be delivered- you would think anyway, even if it took a couple of weeks.

I have three weeks left til D Day, I am classed as 'full term' officially today! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay for full term!! 

I know, how does it take from July to late November to return my card? And I don't know how they could have not been able to deliver it.... You have a letter addressed to so and so at Weight Watchers, 1234 Main Street, and you can't find the storefront with the giant Weight Watchers sign at 1234 Main Street?


----------



## sethsmummy

eek sorry ladies i seen to have not checked on this thrread in a while!

I hope your all doing ok! I am suffering greatly and my midwife didnt give a crap. Im getting serious pains whenever i am walking (not spd etc but what feels like contractions.. i have to stop and fold myself over my pram just to try ease it a little)... headaches, spd, dizzy/hot spells and at the time my hands had been swelling.. and she literally just shrugged it all off! telling me contractions are a normal 3rd pregnancy thing. It took me 40 minutes yesterday to do a walk that should have took 20 because i had to keep stopping and going really slow :( 

see the consultant on Tuesday.. im dreading it because of how much walking it involves and busses but i hope he listens to me! Growth scan then too!


----------



## sethsmummy

molly happy 37 weeks hun :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and mrsk happy 26 weeks :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

MrsK maybe the mailman needed weight watchers far more than you? Maybe 1234 Main St was way to far for him to walk?  jk
Aww Seth'smum- you poor thing! It's bad enough when you are suffering but it's worse when you get 'fobbed off' like it's nothing. Clearly it's something to YOU, and since it was enough for you to mention it then couldn't they do a bit of monitoring or something? Pretty slack if you ask me :(
At least you are seeing your consultant Tuesday, maybe they will listen to you. One can only hope!!
P.s. Happy 33 weeks to you! Funny three of us are to the day with our week turn-over. haha


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe thursday if my favourite day of the week :D 

Yeah im hoping they'll say something at the hospital. Apparently my consultant is lovely (I've not met him yet). She was that bad hun she wasnt even going to do my 32 week bloods.. i had to remind her and she was like "oh we dont do them till 34 weeks" yet it was her who told me to book in for them at 32 weeks :dohh: Hopefully shouldnt see her again though.. she wanted to see me at 34 but ill be 33+5 at my hospital appointment.. then 36 but i should have another hospital appointment then too. 

hahahaha mr post man was probably feeling lazy and left it in the bottom of his bag


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a jerk midwife! I hope the consultant listens!

Happy Thursday turnover day, and happy Thanksgiving if you celebrate it! I plan to gain at least 5lbs today :D


----------



## MrsLemon

Had my 28 week midwife appointment yesterday and she commented on how well my pregnancy is going and how my pregnancy is showing that being over weight does`nt make for a terrible pregnancy.. 

baby is measuring a week ahead but i am told that the old tape measure method is`nt all that reliable got a growth scan on the 22nd of December so I guess Ill see :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a great thing to hear, MrsLemon!


----------



## Amythyst

Happy post Thanksgiving everyone! Having GD at the holidays totally sucks donkey balls I might add. I couldn't really eat anything interesting at Thanksgiving... didn't even bother cooking or buying a dinner package. We just went out to eat instead. I could eat meat .... a few potatoes... and some green beans yay! I did take 3 bites of a pumpkin pie though after my sugar number came in low after eating! LOL.

Other than that, things are great.... I finally have started feeling the baby kicking me! Yay! I even saw my stomach move last night. :D He kicked me a bit at work today but I haven't felt much since then. 

Its like the strangest but yet coolest feeling... totally weird having something kick you from the inside.

My next ultrasound appointment is next Wednesday and the little buggar better not be sleeping like a baby this time. ;)

Oh, and I lost another 5 pounds or so which puts me down 20 pounds from my prepregnancy weight... some of you won't be happy to hear that but at least you can eat what you want. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, that doesn't sound like a good holiday :( You'll need to plan a re-do after the baby comes ;)

I have an ultrasound next Tuesday to check on my placenta position. I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know how much we'll see. It's at the place where you can't see the screen from the bed, so DH gets to watch and I only get the highlights afterwards :(

No idea where my weight is right now. I had another growth spurt this week, I'm not sure I dare get on the scale!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww Amythyst i wish GD would make me loose weight lol... im still sat at a 5lb gain. :dohh: im not loosing anything at all. 

good luck for your ultrasounds :D 

iv got my section booked for the 6th January :D :D :dance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, that's just around the corner! Exciting! As much as I'd prefer to avoid a c-section, there's definitely a benefit to knowing exactly when the baby is coming. Do you have a lot of getting ready to do still?

I know a couple ladies are getting close to delivery. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sethsmummy

i honestly loved my section with Ethan and hope this time is exactly the same. 

I do have a fair bit to sort still but i will get all of that on Tuesday and then hopefully be finished and sorted including bags packed :D xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like you're on top of things! I hope it goes as well as the last one :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, hope all is well. I've finally gotten to my weekly ultrasound stage. It was exciting, but now it's just disappointing as every pic they've given me during this whole pregnancy has been crap. Definitely gonna make a fuss on Monday about it as I want to at least have one good one for my baby book. So as of my appointment last week, I've lost another pound. So I've gained a total of two pounds and lost five. Baby was weighing 3lbs 15oz. So I'm glad he's gaining all the weight and not me, lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you get some good pictures. The best ones I got were all early in the pregnancy. The tech only gave me face shots at my 20 week, so it's just a weird, barely identifiable skull shot. Creepy! There's not much detail in the earlier ones, but at least they're kind of baby shaped! We're considering a private scan this month, but I'm really on the fence about it. There's a good chance my anterior placenta will get in the way of good pics, and I kind of want to leave a little mystery for the birth. I'm leaving it up to DH to surprise me if he wants to do one.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Had a really bad night last night :dohh:
I had a few signs that labour might not be too far away now :happydance:
We'll have to see :3

Got a midwife appointment on Monday so we'll see how far down little miss is :D
Unless she's here by then.

It's just a waiting game :coffee:
I'm impatient really bad, we just want her here.

Hope all you ladies are doing all right :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That sounds good, I wanted to do private scan just to see if I could get better pics but they are really expensive and I already pay a pretty steep bill for my ultrasounds at the hospital. Your right about early pregnancy, when I was still seeing my RE, my pics at least showed a baby. Since moving over to my OB at 13weeks, every scan pic has been horrible. I had a 4D one last week at 32 weeks, of his face, and the pic looks distorted almost like just a fireball. I told DH if I didn't know it was a baby, I would just think something was on fire. Hopefully they can do much better on Monday.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! So jealous of you all losing weight. I have no idea where I stand on that. Last check is gained 5lbs so far but my clothes are more snug now so I'm sure thats up. I really need to watch what I'm eating more. No bump yet either. The upper part of my belly has moved up so now I just look like I've gained weight around the middle. I suppose I'll show eventually.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'm up about 15lbs now. Could be better, but could be worse. I bet you'll get real bumpy real soon!


----------



## Amythyst

Yea, I really want a "real" bump (been complaining for over a month). LOL. I asked my doctor when I would get an official bump with my waist popping out and she said maybe by 30 weeks. I was bummed... lol. If I wear pregnancy pants and a tight belly maternity top, I look "roundish". It is pretty big now though... I just still have a waist line.

The funny part... is since I do still have a waist line, my clothes are all weird. They always fall down below my belly and won't stay on my waist or my underwear fall down. 

And I hope this isn't a silly question, but I can't squish the baby can I? Like if I bend over or sit on the toilet and lean forward? Is there anything I'm not supposed to be doing?

I'm so close to being under 300 pounds for like the first time in many years. I'm 6 pounds off! Would be really cool if I could say pregnancy helped me achieve a weight loss goal haha. I've been staying the same weight for like a week or two so far though. I think the Metformin I take for my PCOS is helping with the weight loss and then this awful GD diet.


----------



## MrsKChicago

As far as I know, there's no way to squish the baby. He's pretty well protected and all the amniotic fluid gives him cushioning room. I mean, if an anvil fell on you like in an old cartoon, maybe ;) But no everyday life stuff is going to crush him. I wouldn't lie on my stomach for hours, but even that is generally safe as long as you're comfortable, from what I hear. If they were that fragile, we never would have survived as a species. I had a huge dinner and T stopped wiggling after a very active day, and I definitely made some jokes about smashing the baby, though!


----------



## Amythyst

I figured it was a pretty silly question but cause of being overweight and how my tummy overlaps I just had this thought in my head that if I bent over too far it would do something. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I get where you're coming from. I have to remind myself that I'm not going to squish him now and then.

I did bad math earlier, I'm up about 25lbs. Wishful thinking, I guess! I knew 15 sounded wrong.


----------



## MrsLemon

im up about 20lbs too ... i am really going to try and make better choices this week ..

my face is looking puffy now and that makes me sad .. my bump is huge.. some one at work asked if i am pumping it up at home...


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm still waiting on a proper baby bump and I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. I still feel self conscious when I'm out because to me, I just look like I'm more fluffy in the middle. I know I'm pregnant, but I just don't see that reflection. When I wear certain clothes, like a fitted top with leggings then I look somewhat pregnant, but still small for how far along I am.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MrsLemon said:


> im up about 20lbs too ... i am really going to try and make better choices this week ..

I keep saying I'm going to start making better choices, and then I catch myself eating whipped cream out of the can :dohh:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies! Been awhile since I posted but work been crazy busy! You all sound like you are doing rely well. I am up 11kgs (not sure what that is in pounds) however it has slowed now and been the same weight for past three weeks yay. Trying to be much more careful on food choices. Have a big bump now which is nice! Still not sure on size of this baby hope to find out on 22nd dec and then find out my options for birth.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Can't believe I've got 2 weeks left tomorrow :happydance:

Midwife on Monday so we'll find out what's happening with little miss :D


----------



## Dini

Wow Crimson only two weeks! And 25lbs isn't bad for being near end! 

In afraid to step on the scale truthfully. I have an appt Monday so I have no choice lol. Even my stretchy pants are too small or getting snug now but like you all I still have no bump. I make terrible food choices most days and I have to stop it. I get the nutrition I need but then eat badly on top of it. And the holidays being here make it so much worse. I was told to stop my metformin and that's when I started gaining. I always gain when I'm not on it but I never lose just from it alone. On the bright side I lost it before I can do it again!


----------



## MollyNorwood

I am 6kgs (13 pounds) up on my pre-pregnancy weight now so I am thankful I did lose weight during my second tri otherwise Id be about 30 pounds heavier! 
I am ALMOST there now, hoping I don't go over my due date though I am seriously worried I will have bubs Christmas day. Which I don't want because I know how much it sucks when you are a kid who was born that day!! My mother was due with me on the 14th of December but I just had to stay there until the 25th! 
I hope my baby is better behaved than I was ;)
I keep asking it to come a little early but we will see haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the kiddo cooperates! I was born on the 17th and I don't think I'd want to get much closer to Christmas (June sounds ideal, frankly ;) ), but I think the parents make the biggest difference in whether a December birthday sucks, and since you have plenty of experience, I know you'll make them good!


----------



## Dini

Well even if it does have a Chrismas BD at least you will make it special and you can share in the fun! My nieces is the 22nd and she hates it but I don't think her parents make it special. They like to combine. 

Well I am up another 4lbs from my last appt, making it a total of 12lbs from what the OB has but at home it's up just under 10, so I'm using that lol. My MW said it wasn't a problem and that I'm on target. She said not to stress about it. I'm just a bit over 200lbs but I'm only 5'2" but she said it wouldn't be an issue unless I gained a lot or if I developed GD. 

As far as the GD, she wants to do the 1hr early with me due to my history of PCOS and insulin resistance. She was totally nice though and when I said I tested it randomly at home with my glucometer a friend gave me she said I can just test 2-3 times a week with a fasting and then about 2 hours after I eat and write them down, then I can take it with me to my next appt and if all looks well we will do the 3hr at 28 weeks. I'm glad because I get to avoid at least one. 

My anatomy scan went great, he measured perfect, nothing abnormal at all and is weighing in at 15oz and around the 55th percentile. Caught him sucking his thumb a lot and playing with his toes :flower: I'll attach a pic. Maybe I can have a bump pic at Christmas, but not counting on it.

https://i61.tinypic.com/2s7xsvl.jpg


----------



## Amythyst

Dini, nice pic!! Are you taking Metformin during your pregnancy? They kept me on mine this whole time... I'm still doing 2000mg a day, which is probably what is keeping my weight down. My OB told me I was cheating. :)

I hope you don't get GD either - it sucks. I got it at 16 weeks though so I hope that's not a bad sign for me.

I have my high risk doctor appointment today as well, so maybe I'll have a special ultrasound pic too. :) Last time, the baby slept the whole damn time nuzzled in his placenta. He's been pretty much sleeping all day and then active at night... so I hope that isn't a bad sign either.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the ultrasound, Amythyst. I think it's normal for them to sleep during the day and be active at night, because your activity during the day rocks them to sleep. 

I had my ultrasound yesterday, and my placenta moved up and isn't close to the cervix anymore :) I wasn't too worried about it, but it's a relief. I know there's always a risk of c-section, but I didn't want to lose even having a shot at a vaginal birth.


----------



## Dini

Amythyst said:


> Dini, nice pic!! Are you taking Metformin during your pregnancy? They kept me on mine this whole time... I'm still doing 2000mg a day, which is probably what is keeping my weight down. My OB told me I was cheating. :)
> 
> I hope you don't get GD either - it sucks. I got it at 16 weeks though so I hope that's not a bad sign for me.
> 
> I have my high risk doctor appointment today as well, so maybe I'll have a special ultrasound pic too. :) Last time, the baby slept the whole damn time nuzzled in his placenta. He's been pretty much sleeping all day and then active at night... so I hope that isn't a bad sign either.

I stopped the metformin about 3-4 weeks ago. I didn't want to as I've been on and off it for 13 years and when I'm on it I don't tend to gain weight, but when I'm off of it I do. But my MW said to stop taking it because if I got GD then that isn't the medication of choice. I wish I was still taking it honestly. I have checked my blood sugar a few times, and my MW said I could take it 2-3 times a week both fasting and then 2 hours after I eat instead of doing the 1hr test, which is great. So far they numbers have been fine, both fasting have been 71 and 79 and the 2hr ones were 117 and 108. 

I also stopped the progesterone about a week or so ago and that makes me nervous but so far so good. 

MrsK, that's great news about your placenta!! I totally understand not wanting to lose a shot at a vaginal birth right off the bat.


----------



## tor624

I haven't posted in here in forever, and now there's way too much to go back and read :( But, I ended up looking obviously pregnant around 25 or 26 weeks. I'm 38 weeks now and I look like I'm about to pop! I lost 16 lbs in the first trimester, and have only gained back 7 of that, so somehow I am still around 9 lbs less than where I started! 

https://i58.tinypic.com/155nm1s.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/14u9iyr.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cute!


----------



## Amythyst

Dini said:


> Amythyst said:
> 
> 
> Dini, nice pic!! Are you taking Metformin during your pregnancy? They kept me on mine this whole time... I'm still doing 2000mg a day, which is probably what is keeping my weight down. My OB told me I was cheating. :)
> 
> I hope you don't get GD either - it sucks. I got it at 16 weeks though so I hope that's not a bad sign for me.
> 
> I have my high risk doctor appointment today as well, so maybe I'll have a special ultrasound pic too. :) Last time, the baby slept the whole damn time nuzzled in his placenta. He's been pretty much sleeping all day and then active at night... so I hope that isn't a bad sign either.
> 
> I stopped the metformin about 3-4 weeks ago. I didn't want to as I've been on and off it for 13 years and when I'm on it I don't tend to gain weight, but when I'm off of it I do. But my MW said to stop taking it because if I got GD then that isn't the medication of choice. I wish I was still taking it honestly. I have checked my blood sugar a few times, and my MW said I could take it 2-3 times a week both fasting and then 2 hours after I eat instead of doing the 1hr test, which is great. So far they numbers have been fine, both fasting have been 71 and 79 and the 2hr ones were 117 and 108.
> 
> I also stopped the progesterone about a week or so ago and that makes me nervous but so far so good.
> 
> MrsK, that's great news about your placenta!! I totally understand not wanting to lose a shot at a vaginal birth right off the bat.Click to expand...

Thanks! That's interesting about your Metformin... For my GD, they do treat it with Metformin, but if you are controlled with diet then medication wouldn't be an issue. But, they let me stay on it because it doesn't hurt anything at all to stay on it. I'm willing to bet that's why you're gaining more weight then you thought you should. I know the Metformin is keeping my weight under control.

The lady that I sent my sugars to every week and talk to all the time was really surprised cause she said it seems like the farther along I get the better stuff gets. My BP is going down and my sugars are actually lower than they were 8 weeks ago. But, it could also be that I've lost 20 pounds since about 16 weeks. 

Ultrasound went well. My BP was 125/76 and my sugars are really great. They seem surprised actually that I'm not having any problems or symptoms or anything. My OB was certain I'd be on insulin before meals by now. Baby is doing really well. He is is head down now and my placenta has moved and she said she didn't see any reason I couldn't have a vaginal birth. She said his butt is in my belly button.... hehe. 

The baby is estimated to weigh 2 pounds 14 oz - and measuring about 1.5 weeks ahead. The doctor said though he is larger symmetrically and not just his belly (which they watch for with GD). So, at least he was just all around bigger than expected. I'm not too worried about it. He seems to vary each time. At 19 weeks, he was 1 week ahead and then at 23 weeks he was only 3 days ahead. So, could just be timing.

But, everything appears to be great (right now). :)


----------



## Dini

Amethyst I think you are right about the weight gain being metformin related. I need to get more exercise and cut back on the junk. Seems the healthy stuff, fruit and veggies gives me heartburn! That is so great that your numbers are so good. That's really awesome maybe you won't need the insulin at all!

Tor you do look about to pop!! But lovely nonetheless!


----------



## Amythyst

Well with our PCOS Dini, you would probably have good luck with lowering your carb/sugar intake and not necessarily have to go fruit and veggie if it bothers you too much with the heartburn. Even when I wasn't pregnant, lowering those helped a lot with weight and how I felt. In fact, we were trying to get pregnant for over 5 years and it wasn't until I started weight watchers and really watched my diet that I finally got pregnant naturally. Everyone is different of course, but us PCOSers seem to have an ugly aversion to carbs and sugar. :)

Are any of you doing childbirth classes? Is there anything I should be preparing for or buying to prepare? I read something that you have to have a pediatrician picked out BEFORE you give birth cause they have to be there to check the baby? Is that true?


----------



## MrsKChicago

We start a 5 week class in January. I'm really looking forward to it, I hope it's useful. I've done a lot of reading, but I think the class will be more hands on, and definitely more useful for DH who doesn't really have time to read like I do.

I've also heard you have to find a pediatrician before birth, so they can check him out at the hospital before you leave. I'm sure they have pediatricians on staff who can do it, but there are still so many well baby checkups, it's good to have that sorted out before you're caring for an infant, I think. I need to start researching. I'm really stuck, I have a couple of specific requirements that I'm looking for, and I need him to be accessible on public transportation without taking six buses, too. We don't like the doctor most of our friends use, and he's out of the way, too.


----------



## Dini

MrsKChicago said:


> We start a 5 week class in January. I'm really looking forward to it, I hope it's useful. I've done a lot of reading, but I think the class will be more hands on, and definitely more useful for DH who doesn't really have time to read like I do.
> 
> I've also heard you have to find a pediatrician before birth, so they can check him out at the hospital before you leave. I'm sure they have pediatricians on staff who can do it, but there are still so many well baby checkups, it's good to have that sorted out before you're caring for an infant, I think. I need to start researching. I'm really stuck, I have a couple of specific requirements that I'm looking for, and I need him to be accessible on public transportation without taking six buses, too. We don't like the doctor most of our friends use, and he's out of the way, too.

Is it a specific type of birthing class? I want to start looking into one now incase they get booked. 

I have some issues with finding a pediatrician as well. I live 40 min away from where I am delivering but don't want my pediatrician to be that far away, I was actually thinking of having my family doctor be the babies doctor, they do see babies, from 2weeks and up, but my doc said they get less and less now with all the pediatricians around. I like my family doctors, have been going to them since I was 8 years old myself but they don't go to the hospital I'm delivering at. I'm hoping I can just get one from the hospital to see the baby there and transition to my family doctor.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sure you could transition to the family doctor if you wanted. I bet a lot of parents have someone at the hospital do the first visit and then transition. I found a practice online that looks really promising today. I'm going to call Monday and see if we can get in to meet them. I hope they're as good in real life as they are on paper!

Our class doesn't follow a specific method, but we looked at Bradley and Informed Beginnings, which I guess is the ******* lovechild of Bradley ;) Hypnobirthing is supposed to be great, but it's a bit too spiritual hippie dippy for me. I do have the Hypnobirthing book so I can take what I need from it. I'm hoping for a natural birth, but I wanted to make sure we were well informed on all aspects of birth, so the one we chose seemed like a good balance: https://ohanaparents.com/classes-and-groups/childbirth-parent-prep/


----------



## emily3399

Not managed to get on in a while hope everyone is ok... well prepregnancy weight was 22.5 and today at 31+1 I weigh 21.2 so lost over a stone in total :) im also having a chunky baby but haven't got diabetes which worries me but not health professionals so I guess I shouldn't worry. at my 28 week scan his tummy was measuring 31-32 weeks and estimated weight was 3.3lb at just 28 weeks so this has made me quite anxious how have everyone elses growth scans gone? x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think growth scans aren't very accurate. Lots of women report being told they were having 10lb babies and their babies turned out to be 7lbs or something.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Dini said:


> Wow Crimson only two weeks! And 25lbs isn't bad for being near end!
> 
> In afraid to step on the scale truthfully. I have an appt Monday so I have no choice lol. Even my stretchy pants are too small or getting snug now but like you all I still have no bump. I make terrible food choices most days and I have to stop it. I get the nutrition I need but then eat badly on top of it. And the holidays being here make it so much worse. I was told to stop my metformin and that's when I started gaining. I always gain when I'm not on it but I never lose just from it alone. On the bright side I lost it before I can do it again!

I know, I can't believe it's now a week :O
Oh, so scary to think I might have a baby by this time next week.

Sorry for the late update but I've had an awful week.
My DS had been in hospital last weekend and had a lot of running around on Monday to do with him.

I've been feeling rough with a cold, ear infection and eye infection :growlmad:

But here's an update:

She's still 3/5 but now is the time she's moving down a bit more *fingers crossed*. Another thing that's a good sign is her heartbeat is hard to find with the Doppler which means she's getting ready for her DD. I also lost more weight since I've been discharged back to my midwife.

Fingers crossed she's here by next week, otherwise, it's a midwife appointment on the 22nd and arrange to have a sweep. Nah nah, I had a bad experience last time with that and I don't want that again.

Hope you're all well and I'll be sure to keep you all updated :D


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hope everyone is well! 
I am sitting on my gym ball bouncing around a bit and been flying around the house doing housework in hope that it kick starts labor! I am due in 3 days, reeeealllyyy don't want to go more than a day or two over that! 
Trying to stay stress free as I know that being stressed can make you go into labor even later, so keep your fingers crossed for me! Hopefully not to much longer now :)


----------



## Dini

It's so great that so many of you are close to meeting your babies! I hope all goes well and neither of you go over much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Crimson, I hope you and your DS are feeling better soon!

I can't believe how close some of these babies are! How exciting!


----------



## Amythyst

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm sure you could transition to the family doctor if you wanted. I bet a lot of parents have someone at the hospital do the first visit and then transition. I found a practice online that looks really promising today. I'm going to call Monday and see if we can get in to meet them. I hope they're as good in real life as they are on paper!
> 
> Our class doesn't follow a specific method, but we looked at Bradley and Informed Beginnings, which I guess is the ******* lovechild of Bradley ;) Hypnobirthing is supposed to be great, but it's a bit too spiritual hippie dippy for me. I do have the Hypnobirthing book so I can take what I need from it. I'm hoping for a natural birth, but I wanted to make sure we were well informed on all aspects of birth, so the one we chose seemed like a good balance: https://ohanaparents.com/classes-and-groups/childbirth-parent-prep/

So, what exactly are these classes for? Is it really worth doing? I'm definitely getting drugs - so is there any need for special classes? What do they teach that the internet can't provide? :D


----------



## CrimsonZombie

MrsKChicago said:


> Crimson, I hope you and your DS are feeling better soon!
> 
> I can't believe how close some of these babies are! How exciting!

He seems to be doing a lot better but he's on inhalers now :/
Seems to be helping him a lot though.

I know, it's really exciting yet nerving at the same time.
Getting a few pains now and then and when I stand up, it takes forever to walk somewhere.

So hopefully, not long now :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Amythyst said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you could transition to the family doctor if you wanted. I bet a lot of parents have someone at the hospital do the first visit and then transition. I found a practice online that looks really promising today. I'm going to call Monday and see if we can get in to meet them. I hope they're as good in real life as they are on paper!
> 
> Our class doesn't follow a specific method, but we looked at Bradley and Informed Beginnings, which I guess is the ******* lovechild of Bradley ;) Hypnobirthing is supposed to be great, but it's a bit too spiritual hippie dippy for me. I do have the Hypnobirthing book so I can take what I need from it. I'm hoping for a natural birth, but I wanted to make sure we were well informed on all aspects of birth, so the one we chose seemed like a good balance: https://ohanaparents.com/classes-and-groups/childbirth-parent-prep/
> 
> So, what exactly are these classes for? Is it really worth doing? I'm definitely getting drugs - so is there any need for special classes? What do they teach that the internet can't provide? :DClick to expand...

I'll let you know sometime in March ;) Half the moms I've talked to say they're a waste of time, half the moms say they're wonderful. I'm required to take one to use the special fancy midwife rooms at my hospital because the rooms are designed to facilitate natural birth, and they want to make sure you're prepared. I think if you're intending to get the drugs, you'd probably do ok just researching everything online, and making taking one of the shortie one day classes. You never know when there will be some issue and it's too late to get an epidural, or it doesn't work, though, and I think it would be good to have some coping techniques. It seems like it depends on personality and class quality. I think it'll help DH to learn the best ways he can support me during labor, though, and they do cover a little bit of baby care and breastfeeding stuff.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got in a little trouble with the midwife yesterday for my weight gain this last month. Oops. She was nice about it, but she did suggest that I be careful with all the holiday stuff. This sweet tooth just won't quit. She asked if I'd made any big diet changes, and all I could think of was all the holiday stuff, but after we left it occurred to me that I'm back to eating more meat now that the aversion has eased up, so that might be a factor. I'm not eating tons of meat, but I was close to vegetarian for awhile there. So that might be a factor too.


----------



## MrsLemon

Had my 31 week midwife appointment today ...she measured me at being 36 weeks!!!!! 

I have a growth scan on Monday and I know in my head that neither are massively reliable but I am getting kinda scared!!


----------



## Dini

Good luck on Monday MrsLemon, I know they aren't totally accurate but still, that's 5 weeks ahead!


----------



## Demotivated

Hello girls.. posting here after a long time.. I am a plus size mom-to-be..but have a totally different situation at hand.. i always thought my biggest concern would be GD..but apparently, it is IUGR.. My baby is measuring small..sometimes..i think in my quest to eat healthy and not go overboard with my weight, i compromised on my baby's growth :( :(
May be i didnot eat enough..may b i didnt take enough fats.. i am just so heartbroken and guilty right now... just hope he catches up...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you're struggling, hon :( I've read that there's really nothing we can do about IUGR. It just happens sometimes. Unless you're really and truly starving yourself, your body is just going to give the baby what it needs and you get whatever's left. Think of all the women with severe morning sickness who can barely eat and still have healthy babies. It's not your fault.


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsK sometimes its just darn hard to say no! especially when you see everyone else eating whatever they want when they want! 

Mrs Lemon i wouldnt worry too much hun. fundal height is notoriously wrong with plus size women. in face its that bad they dont do mine now i have growth scans. But at least you get to see baby again :happydance: 

Demotivated huni its nothing that you have done at all!! IUGR is not caused by how your eating (unless you were literally starving yourself). Its a problem that you cannot control no matter what you do.. its all about blood flow. If it helps i ate like a pig with ds1 and he still had IUGR. 


Sorry i keep forgetting to come in here :dohh: Im more in my journal than anything. I had my 36 week appointment yesterday and was at the hospital on tuesday for the diabetic clinic and then back again for Reduced movements... was also in 5 days before that with a bleed and reduced movements. i have a very naughty baby in there. My insulin has been upped again. BP and urine were clear yesterday (hospital sent a sample off on Tuesday as they worried about protein) which is good and they did my strep B swab. I also asked to be weighed.... my midwife was super pleased with me! i started at 129kg ... yesterday i was 132kg! :wohoo: So pleased with myself lol. She is thinking ill have roughly a 2 stone loss around 2 weeks after baby is here. 18 days and counting till my section :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Demotivated

sethsmummy said:


> MrsK sometimes its just darn hard to say no! especially when you see everyone else eating whatever they want when they want!
> 
> Mrs Lemon i wouldnt worry too much hun. fundal height is notoriously wrong with plus size women. in face its that bad they dont do mine now i have growth scans. But at least you get to see baby again :happydance:
> 
> Demotivated huni its nothing that you have done at all!! IUGR is not caused by how your eating (unless you were literally starving yourself). Its a problem that you cannot control no matter what you do.. its all about blood flow. If it helps i ate like a pig with ds1 and he still had IUGR.
> 
> 
> Sorry i keep forgetting to come in here :dohh: Im more in my journal than anything. I had my 36 week appointment yesterday and was at the hospital on tuesday for the diabetic clinic and then back again for Reduced movements... was also in 5 days before that with a bleed and reduced movements. i have a very naughty baby in there. My insulin has been upped again. BP and urine were clear yesterday (hospital sent a sample off on Tuesday as they worried about protein) which is good and they did my strep B swab. I also asked to be weighed.... my midwife was super pleased with me! i started at 129kg ... yesterday i was 132kg! :wohoo: So pleased with myself lol. She is thinking ill have roughly a 2 stone loss around 2 weeks after baby is here. 18 days and counting till my section :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks sethsmummy..i read your reply on the other thread also..i have just dedicated this week to myself..eating like a pig and loading up on fats/protein...in the hope that may b nourishment was lacking... it can't harm anyway..will get to know details on the growth rate on friday... hoping that there is atleast some growth and NST/BPP are cleared. :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Fingers crossed baby has grown some by Friday hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsLemon

Had my growth scan this morning.. it has`nt put my mind at ease.. according to the scan my baby boy currently weighs 5.9lbs and is predicted to weigh just under 11lbs at birth if his growth continues at the same rate another growth scan booked in 4 weeks and if situation is still the same inductions will be discussed...

Desperately hoping Its a case of growth scan inaccuracy.. its my first and the thought of an 11lb baby is petrifying me...


----------



## sethsmummy

I don't know how they worked that out Hun. At 32 weeks Rohan was 5lb 5oz and they estimated 9lb max for me. Xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ouch! I hear more stories of inaccurate scans than accurate scans, though... I don't think I've ever seen someone say "They predicted a 10lb baby and he was 10lbs!"


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I was induced this afternoon and ended up in c-section because baby's heart rate was dropping. At my ultrasound this morning he was predicted 5pounds 15 oz and his birth weight was 4pounds 15oz.


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations again Hun! He truly is beautiful.


----------



## Amythyst

Yea, they told me my baby was 1.5 weeks ahead at my 27 week scan. I don't know if I believe them or not. I have read so many stories about women getting induced early because of how big the baby was supposed to be but it was really under weight.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I was induced this afternoon and ended up in c-section because baby's heart rate was dropping. At my ultrasound this morning he was predicted 5pounds 15 oz and his birth weight was 4pounds 15oz.

Congratulations! Hope you have a smooth recovery.


----------



## Dini

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I was induced this afternoon and ended up in c-section because baby's heart rate was dropping. At my ultrasound this morning he was predicted 5pounds 15 oz and his birth weight was 4pounds 15oz.

Hope you both are doing week and congratulations!


----------



## sethsmummy

hospital bound.. waters have gone!


----------



## Dini

sethsmummy said:


> hospital bound.. waters have gone!

Wow! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh gosh, it's baby day! Good luck!


----------



## Amythyst

Wow, that's amazing Seth's mum had time to write to us after her water broke! :D Hooray for babies! Yay, hope everything goes well.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Good luck Sethsmummy!
I am jealous!
Just got back from my Dr appointment where she was going to do a stretch and sweep (hooray) but found my cervix to be far back and 'unfavorable'. So no stretch and sweep could be performed.
I am bummed not just because of that but also they booked my induction to start for the 31st December. Then she proceeded to tell me I have to share a labor suite with another lady so my DH cannot stay the night with me. Happy New F%$%^ Year to me
I am just hoping that I will go into labor myself before then but a little voice in the back of my head tells me it's not going to happen.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, that sucks :( Hopefully you can get through Christmas (even if you don't celebrate it, I bet the hospital is short staffed), and then go into spontaneous labor.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Just a quick drop in on you ladies, hope is all well.

I have some news, even though I was a day over term, I had my baby yesterday :happydance:

I had been having contractions all day Sunday and all day yesterday. Midwife said they were B.H.
Ended up going to hospital and to find out I was 3/4cm. Two hours passed, with only gas and air, I was 9 cm and felt like I was going to wee myself with each contraction :blush:
Only for my body to want to push, my waters hadn't gone yet.
As soon as the midwife broke my waters, I wanted to push. Let's say, about 10 minutes later, with a small tear, she was born :D

Everything is perfectly fine and we've just come home.

Hope everything is running smoothly for you all :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Crimson!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Wow congratulations Crimson, wonderful news! Glad you are both doing so well, and what an incredible birth story- so fast! Well done :)


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Crimson :thumbup:

Omg Sethsmummy, missed your update. So exciting! Hope you are ok xx

I haven't updated in forever so apologies for that ladies. Baby is doing well. Had my second GTT at 29 weeks and no GD. I still haven't gained any weight and am 12.5lbs lighter than pre-pregnancy. Had our growth scan last week and estimate was that he is 4lbs 8oz so doubt he will be more than about 7.5lbs by the time he arrives. I have my section booked for Jan 28th when I will be 39+3 so have decided if he decides he wants to come a bit earlier than that I will give VBAC a shot but have written a birth plan so that I don't get left too long this time. 

Glad to read you are all doing well on the whole. Hope you are all set for a Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Dini

Congrats Crimson so glad you are both well! And thank you for updating us! Enjoy your baby!


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Crimson


Rohan Thomas made his arrival on 23rd December at 11:51 via c-section. He spent his first 24 hours in the nicu and has been going back and forward since for anti biotics. We're still in hospital but hoping against hope we get home tomorrow. I miss my boys and it was heart breaking to miss Seths first proper Christmas :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, SethsMummy! Hope you're both home soon!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Thanks ladies :D

She's just amazing.

Congratulations Sethsmummy, hope you're both okay :)


----------



## Dini

Congrats sethsmummy, I hope you are both doing better and get home soon!! So happy for you! I'm sure your boys miss you as well.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, hope you all are well. We were finally able to go home yesterday. They let baby room in with us on Christmas and he was able to keep his temp up for the whole night so he's doing much better. He's still so tiny, so we have to keep him extra warm and take his temp 2 times a day. Hoping he will be at least closer to 6 pounds by next weekend.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you're finally home! How are you feeling? Hopefully recovery isn't too bad for any of the new mamas here.


----------



## Dini

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all are well. We were finally able to go home yesterday. They let baby room in with us on Christmas and he was able to keep his temp up for the whole night so he's doing much better. He's still so tiny, so we have to keep him extra warm and take his temp 2 times a day. Hoping he will be at least closer to 6 pounds by next weekend.

Glad you are home, I hope he gains weight fast and keeps doing well!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks Mrs Chicago, I'm doing pretty well actually. The most pain I have going for me is breast feeding.


----------



## sethsmummy

Glad your home pink

We're home too.. let home yesterday :) were doing great although he's still jaundice. He gets tested whenever the midwife comes out his.numbers today we're ok so just to keep him.in the sun as much as possible. :)


----------



## Dini

Glad you all are doing well!! I don't think I knew that so many of you were so close in dates!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I suspect there are only a few of us still pregnant now!


----------



## Dini

Yep, I'm guessing you are right. 

Sigh...I got on the scale today..big mistake. The holidays really did me in. I put on 6lbs in the last 3 weeks. I have a MW appt in a week, so I'm going to try to be really good and hope I can drop 2lbs or so before then. They've never said anything to me yet but that would make a total of 16lbs so far, and I still have 16 weeks to go!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Holidays are dangerous like that. I haven't been on the scale since my last appointment, but I've definitely gained more than 16lbs total. I only just finally got in a little trouble at the last appointment for gaining too fast, even though I've been over the goal weight I was given at my first appointment for ages. Good luck keeping it under control.


----------



## MollyNorwood

sethsmummy said:


> Congratulations Crimson
> 
> 
> Rohan Thomas made his arrival on 23rd December at 11:51 via c-section. He spent his first 24 hours in the nicu and has been going back and forward since for anti biotics. We're still in hospital but hoping against hope we get home tomorrow. I miss my boys and it was heart breaking to miss Seths first proper Christmas :(

Congratulations!!! I love his name, that one was in my list of favorites! Glad you are both doing well :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Thanks Mrs Chicago, I'm doing pretty well actually. The most pain I have going for me is breast feeding.

Congratulations to you too Swtpinkbabi ! Yes, looks like there are only a few of us who are still pregnant! lol
Including me!
I am ready to burst but bubs is too comfy so induction still looks to begin on new years eve. I will have our bubba home safely by next weekend all going well :happydance: FINALLY haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh gosh, what a slacker baby! I hope the induction goes smoothly. I guess she just really wanted to be born in 2015.


----------



## MollyNorwood

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh gosh, what a slacker baby! I hope the induction goes smoothly. I guess she just really wanted to be born in 2015.

Tell me about it! lol !!
Yesterday I went in to be monitored just to make sure bubs is still happy and in a safe environment now i am over due. For the first 20mins strapped to the machines bubs was just asleep. The midwife said monitoring would only take about half an hour but I warned her when I got there bubs was asleep she said "we will see", when she came to check on me I said "told ya so" :haha:
Needless to say I was there an hour finally he/she woke up and decided to party to all was good. 
I have had to send out a generic message to family and friends as the phone and facebook has blown up with "any news yet" type questions and I was tired of writing back to every single one. especially when I feel like yelling "If there was news you'd know by now!" argh! haha


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Sounds annoying. Clearly if you wanted to announce anything you would have announced it by now! If I go over, I guess I'll have to start every day with a "He's still in there" Facebook post.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

sethsmummy said:


> Glad your home pink
> 
> We're home too.. let home yesterday :) were doing great although he's still jaundice. He gets tested whenever the midwife comes out his.numbers today we're ok so just to keep him.in the sun as much as possible. :)

Glad you're both home.

Bet you're glad to be home sethsmummy :)


----------



## Amythyst

Yay, that's good news for everyone! Hope everything continues to go well! 

I am staying at the same weight now... haven't lost anymore. :/ But, I also seem to not have bowel movements very frequently...so I could be a bit heavier from that. ;) On Wednesday, only 10 more weeks for me!

The baby movements are quite amazing to me... its like the strangest, freakiest and coolest thing all at the same time. It still makes me giggle every time he pokes my hand or I feel a brush of his body. When I was laying in bed last night, I had my hand on the side of my tummy and could feel my stomach move outward ...wasn't a kick but more like someone stretching inside me. 

Yesterday morning was weird though, I woke up and my heart was just pounding in my chest (not being fast apparently) but just thumping really hard and it felt like I had a ton of bricks on top of my tummy... not near my lungs but on my bump. Didn't feel well at all... I drank a bunch of water and took my blood pressure which was fine and my heart rate was only 81. I laid down in our reclining sofas for a little while and soon after I felt much better. Not quite sure what it was but definitely freaked me out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aren't the movements great? Supposedly they'll get painful after awhile, but I'm really enjoying them for now. T does a lot more rolling around than kicking. He usually stops if you try to feel it, but DH finally felt it last night because he finally had a minute to sit and wait with his hand in position during a Baby Dance Party.

Were you sleeping in a bad position? I haven't had that exact situation, but I know I feel pretty crappy if I lie on my back too long. 

I haven't weighed in since my last appointment, but I spent the last few days not feeling so well (I don't think the pro-biotics the midwife recommended did me any favors), and to put it nicely, I was putting out a lot more than I was putting in... I wonder if it'll do me any good on the scale next week.


----------



## Dini

Amethyst I have had that feeling but not the pressure on my bump but the pounding heart that freaks me out. Usually it's after I've laid on my back, but sometimes it happens for no reason and I dislike it! Midwife said its just the extra fluid and hormones but I still don't like it!

MrsK, congrats in DH feelimg baby! Mine felt our little guy last night for the first time too. He had to kind of push down but eventually his hand for moved by my belly, kinda freaked him out but he loved it. I think mine has a dance party as well at night. Not so much tonight but I spent a lot of it after work talking on the phone to my MIL about the shower and coming with me this weekend to do our registry. That's fun to talk about and I was pacing so I'm sure I put him to sleep!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad I'm not the only one who paces on the phone! I don't know how people focus on conversations while sitting still ;)

DH took a 30+4 shot of me today. I actually feel a little on the smaller side today, I think he may be tucked in.
 



Attached Files:







30 plus 4.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dini

Awe your bump is so round and cute!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I still have that apron on the bottom, doubt it'll ever go away. But oh well. I'm happy with it even in it's technically imperfect state :D Especially since you can't really tell it's not totally beach bally in clothes.


----------



## Amythyst

No fair! I still have a B belly... :( I look ridiculous cause my upper stomach is gigantic now. But very nice. ;)

I wasn't laying on my back but I think I may have slept too much on my stomach. Perhaps that did it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm finally getting out of the habit of rolling onto my stomach, but it definitely felt weird and uncomfortable the last few weeks I did it. The wrong position can really do a number on a pregnant lady!


----------



## Dini

You can say that again! I've never been a yummy sleeper or a back sleeper but my hip pain has turned me into both and I keep waking up on my back.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Have you tried a pregnancy pillow? DH got me a Snoogle for Christmas and it's made such a difference. It's almost impossible to roll onto back or stomach, and it's very cozy, and my hips feel so much better when I wake up now. I was never comfortable doing the pillow between the knees thing before.


----------



## Dini

I don't have one but am thinking I'm going to get one.


----------



## Amythyst

Yea I don't have one either, I'll need to look it up and see where I can get one. I find that I have been using the covers to put between my legs to give support when I'm sleeping. I also mostly sleep on my right side... its way more comfortable than the left. However, its getting to the point now where I can sleep 1-2 hours on one side then I have to roll over, which makes me have to pee...so I get up and pee and then lay down on the opposite side and repeat that for 8 hours. :) I'm so tired all the time. 

I have another ultrasound appointment next Thursday and can't wait to see the little buggar and see how far ahead I am now.... gulp.


----------



## Demotivated

I have just stopped caring abt weight gain 
Focus is now on gaining weight, so that baby gains weight.. (May b illogical.. But wht the heck)

Had NST today..all okay..next check on 7th.. Completing 37wks on 9th..so fingers crossed..

Congrats to all the new mothers. Switpinkbabi, crimson n sethsmummy :*


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Demotivated, hope your next NST goes well. My baby didn't pass the last one I had and they induced me at 36 weeks because of low fluid.


----------



## Demotivated

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Demotivated, hope your next NST goes well. My baby didn't pass the last one I had and they induced me at 36 weeks because of low fluid.

Yeah..I am in almost the same boat.. Fluid is on lower side.. But 36 weeks induction is as good as full term :)


----------



## MrsLemon

a lovely start of the year trip to the hospital..I had`nt felt baby move since yesterday about 5.. and woke up this morning with period pains and back ache.. 

tried all the things that normally make him move and it did`nt work...hospital told me to come in where I was hooked up to machines.. heart beat was perfect and after 15 mins with those belts on he started to kick hard... had me so so worried midwives assured me I did the right thing I was so so worried .. must be having a mischievous little monkey!!!

tape-measured me at 42 weeks... (not that i will ever believe it..) and my cervix is still very closed :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mrs Lemon, glad everything was well with baby. It's so scary when they aren't moving.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Demotivated, I was having weekly ultrasound and everything had been fine. But just the week before I had caught the flu and maybe became dehydrated because of it, I'm not really sure. Doctors wanted him out because they said low fluid increases the risk of stillbirth. Baby was definitely doing good for 36 weeks. His only problem was keeping his body temp up because of low birth weight. I'm just blessed he was 100% healthy for being born that early.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so glad everything is ok MrsLemon. I think my guy has shifted to mostly kicking the placenta, which I can barely feel. I'm not pleased with his decision, it makes me paranoid. DH thinks I'm nuts because I'm usually an anxious person, I keep having to tell him I'm _supposed_ to track this.


----------



## MrsLemon

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm so glad everything is ok MrsLemon. I think my guy has shifted to mostly kicking the placenta, which I can barely feel. I'm not pleased with his decision, it makes me paranoid. DH thinks I'm nuts because I'm usually an anxious person, I keep having to tell him I'm _supposed_ to track this.

The hospital did say once again about anterior placenta being part of the issue.. but for the past week and a half I have felt him so often and with such strong movements to feel nothing combined with the pains just felt all wrong... 

glad nothing was wrong tho .. maybe I am just to much of a worrier..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Better to worry too much than not enough! I would have freaked out, especially with pains too. Too bad we can't just install a little peephole and check in on them. Just wait til they're 14 and stay out late without calling!


----------



## MrsLemon

I`ve been thinking about the birth, with a big baby predicted I want to be able to birth naturally with as little help as possible and really dont want to be forced to lay on my back?? being a big woman will they still allow me the freedom to choose my position or like everything else.. (home birth, water birth for example) they will say I cant have??

I just want to use gravity to my advantage and hate lying on my back at any time :) thanks in advance


----------



## Dini

MrsLemon I'm glad all turned out okay! You absolutely did the right thing! I don't know from experience if they will make you lay in your back but it wouldn't make sense as it makes more sense to use gravity and let you labor naturally as much as possible. I want the same thing. 

AFM I've been sick the last few days. Doctor said it is bronchitis or mild pneumonia but I went to work yesterday and another doc there said its the flu and pneumonia but I haven't had a fever. Apparently since the immune system is down when pregnant you may not get a fever when you normally would so who knows but it is kicking my butt. I can't breathe and have had to use an inhaler and I cough so hard I nearly throw up and I feel so bad for my little guy as I'm constantly shaking him around with my coughing. So far he doesn't seem phased but I'm still worried about him. DH said if my breathing wasn't better by today I was going to urgent care or the er and so far I can't say it is but I want to give it a little while.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're feeling better soon, Dini! Sounds terrible!

MrsLemon, it's just going to depend on your hospital and doctors. Some of them don't even want totally average skinny ladies changing positions. God forbid they have to kneel down to catch the baby or something.... I know my midwives and hospital encourage natural labor and position changes and laboring in the shower or tub no matter what your size, unless you have some actual complication that requires them to change the plan (like needing an epidural or constant monitoring).


----------



## Dini

I think I'll ask soon about my midwives take on natural birthing. I've hear they are great and I'm having the baby at the hospital I work at and I've been told so many great stories about it so I'm sure it will be okay for me. 

I'm feeling a bit better today. Finally slept for 3 straight hours!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, sleep. I miss sleep...


----------



## Dini

MrsKChicago said:


> Ooh, sleep. I miss sleep...

Lol me too. I sure didn't get 3 hours last night. Good while it lasted I suppose. 

My appt went well today, heartbeat good and strong but still not showing enough for a fundal height measurement. I'm moving up too appts every two weeks now and it doesn't seem like it's that time already! As far as weight gain, I'm up 5lbs in a month but she didn't say anything. I mentioned it and said I should watch my carbs but it wasn't so bad considering it was the holidays. That puts me at 15.4lbs up total. Kinda depresses me but it could be worse. Next appt is my GTT and tdap vaccine. Oh boy! I showed her my blood sugar I tracked randomly and they were perfect so I have that at least lol.


----------



## Amythyst

Sounds like it went well Dini! My next appointment is on Thursday and I'm excited to see baby on the big screen again.

Interesting they are doing your every 2 week appointments already. I have been going once a month up till this appointment on Thursday... after that, I will be going to my high risk doctor once a week and my OB every two weeks.... blah.

I still need to go get that stupid TDAP shot... my doctor's offices don't do it and I have to like get it from a local pharmacy. So, I never remember.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'm probably getting my TDAP at my appointment Tuesday. 

I'm still not quite at every two weeks. I've been almost a week late from the start, so I had 3 weeks before this next appointment instead of a month, then it's every two weeks from there. I thought it started sooner, but I guess not.


----------



## Dini

I think every office is different and I'm at an odd schedule. I think my office starts every two weeks at 28 weeks and I'm 25 now. My next appt is actually almost three weeks from today as its the 23rd but it was only because I have to work all other available days that week. I really thought they'd wait till I went at around 29 weeks then see me every two but I was wrong.


----------



## lamago

I'm 30 weeks and starting every other week tomorrow. Still have my b belly.


----------



## Amythyst

I don't feel so bad then, I still have the B belly too.


----------



## Dini

Definite B belly going on here as well, and still no visible bump either. I bet I will end up with an "apron" too. Ugh, I don't want to call it an apron, it's a pooch under my belly button, in my mind if it doesn't hang down and touch your legs it's not an apron, but whatever...My midwife didn't even bother trying to do a fundal height measurement yesterday, she brought in the tape measure but didn't bother to use it because I simply have no bump to speak of unless I lay flat and obviously their tables don't lay flat. 

I need to really let that go because it doesn't matter as he is healthy and that's all I really want. 

On a good note I discovered my insurance pays 100% of a breast pump, not sure which ones yet as the medical equipment hasn't called back yet but the claim can't be processed until after he's born so I won't get it until after he's born. Hope I don't need it too soon, but if he doesn't latch for whatever reason I'd think I'd need it after my actual milk comes in.


----------



## MollyNorwood

I wrote this in the Third Trimester forum but thought I'd share this here for you wonderful ladies to-
I will eventually get around to writing a birth story but just wanting to thank all you lovely ladies who offered advice and support in the time I was pregnant
My gorgeous daughter Sophia Grace was born at 2:08am on January 2nd after an unsuccessful labor induction turned emergency c-section at 42 weeks and 1 day. She was 49cms long and 3.2kgs.
We came home a day and a half ago and we are really on cloud 9, she is absolutely beautiful. It is so true when women say that the pain is worth it, I think that every time I look at her.
 



Attached Files:







aaababy 066.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









aaababy 083.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Demotivated

She is Gorgeous!!! awww...congratulations :) :) :) :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Awww, what a little beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww so cute!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amythyst

Very cool! Yay for babies! :D She's adorable.

So, I had my 31 week ultrasound and check up today. Baby's heart rate was 145 and he was moving and a shakin the whole time. He is still head down and laying on his right side. 

He measured at a whopping 33 weeks and estimated 4 pounds - so 2 weeks ahead and in the 94th percentile (which I don't even know what that means). My doctor was not concerned, he said everything looked great... the baby is symmetric and he thinks cause I'm a big girl, its no wonder my baby is big. They also do not believe it is diabetes related because my fluid level is on the low side of normal. He said if he was larger because of the diabetes then my fluid levels would actually be high. 

I never get any good ultrasound pics of him anymore though... I got a few pictures today of his profile but to me its just a blob of an alien or something. :)

I now have to go every week for check-ups and they think at some point I may need to have my blood pressure medicine raised cause he said I'm basically on a trivial dosage of it at the moment. But, we'll see.

So far, this pregnancy thing has been a breeze... if only labor could be too. My B belly is starting to go away - and its now hard to sit at a computer desk without my arms pressing against my giant stomach. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

94th percentile means he's bigger than 94% of babies his age. But it's hard to get a really accurate measurement via ultrasound. I hear more stories about predictions that were way off than about accurate ones. Big parents can equal big babies, though, especially if you guys are tall. From what I've heard, we may have a little guy on our hands, but we're both short.

My pregnancy has been mostly easy too. I'm still waiting for the other shoe to drop. I thought at first that the third trimester was going to kill me, but I just had a few days of misery from overdoing it getting ready for Christmas and now I'm back to normal. Go figure. Isn't it supposed to be harder for fatties in their 30s?? ;)


----------



## Amythyst

LOL MrsK, its true. I always heard the horror stories about being obese and trying to have a baby. I went to a fertility doctor many years ago and she actually refused to treat me and started crying cause she was like I don't want to be responsible when things go badly for you .... she wanted to put me on birth control and tell me to lose like 100 pounds. My old OB also was really concerned and even told me she wouldn't be my doctor if I got pregnant because she didn't want to be responsible for such a high risk pregnancy.

Really was starting to impact my self esteem and just very disheartening. Although, when I did start working out and doing weight watchers it finally happened naturally ... who knew... and who knew pregnancy would be my magic weight loss pill? :)

But yea, its nice to defy those that tell you you shouldn't do something or that it wouldn't work out because of x y and z. My current OB also told me that I would for sure be on insulin before every meal at this stage cause there was no possible way I could control the GD with just diet. Suck it woman! :D

Bigger than 94% of babies his age eh? Guess he's just an overachiever! :) But yea, I question the accuracy of those things too. We're not especially tall... we're both 5'7". I'm wondering if being that I have GD and I have to eat a lot of protein, does that make them grow bigger?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, how discouraging! I can't imagine. I know there can be some extra risks when you reach a certain size, but most healthy obese women have perfectly healthy babies. Go you for proving them wrong!

GD usually means bigger babies, but I think they don't get as big if it's well controlled. Genetics can be a factor, too. Some families just make bigger or smaller babies. My skinny minny sister in law with no GD or anything had a relatively giant baby - he was a preemie, but he was big for his gestational age. He'd have been a bruiser at 40 weeks, I think he would have broken her in half.


----------



## Dini

Molly congrats, what a beautiful little girl!! Hope you are healing well!

LOL MrsK, fatties in their 30's?? I think I feel the same way, I'll be 35 next month and in all honestly I can't complain too much so far. I realize I'm still in the second trimester and I had horrible sciatica for a month weeks 13-17 but that's normal even for "normal" sized women. I'm actually starting to see a chiropractor at the end of the month, I made that appt when the sciatica was still around and because I have a constant numbness and pain in my leg from him pressing on a nerve that has actually gotten better but I expect it to get worse so I figure I'll keep seeing her since I'm sure I'll need the help later.

Just popping in to say Hi! I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow and am finally down to double digits today! Now if this head cold and cough would let up I'd be a happy girl!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm only 32, but I swear some people think that might as well be 50... By my family's standards, I'm starting young!

Let us know how the chiro goes! Every time I'm ready to give up and call one, I improve. Then it gets bad again, and I put off calling, and it gets better again as soon as I'm ready to give up. Even with insurance, my specialist copay is so high, I'd rather avoid it if I don't have to go, but I've heard great things.

You're so close to the third trimester! Exciting!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amythest may I ask what blood pressure meds are you taking? I've suddenly developed pp high blood pressure and I'm nursing. I want to continue nursing but I'm concerned about the meds and my infant. Do you plan on nursing also?


----------



## Amythyst

Sure, I'm taking Labetalol. I am told though that I am taking a "trivial" dosage of it (100mg twice a day) and I will probably need to up my dosage later. They also have me taking baby aspirin once a day. I know Labetalol is safe during pregnancy, so I would assume its safe for nursing as well...but of course ask your doctor.

I'm not sure if I will nurse the baby or not. I have this strange gut feeling that I won't produce enough milk due to my PCOS and such but I've been told that my gut feeling is probably nothing and "oh you'll be fine!". I'd like to do it... but so far my boobs have not changed at all and I'm not leaking or anything... but I've also been told again that its probably normal and that stuff will happen later. I just have this deep down feeling that my boobs are incompetent. But, I hope I prove myself wrong. :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thank you. My pediatrician told me either labetalol or metoprolol, so my doctor prescribed the metoprolol. I haven't taken yet because I'm really nervous about it. The possible side effect the baby could have is slow heart rate. But it says it's a small chance of that happening. I'm not sure I like taking chances. 
As far as your milk, you will most likely be ok. I have Pcos too. My boobs only leaked a couple times during pregnancy, usually during sleep and not enough to notice that much. When I had my baby, I pumped every 3 hours in hospital the first day I barely made enough to fill the syringe they fed it to him in. They supplemented with formula because he was in Nicu. But by day 2 I was making plenty, and more than they had enough bottles to give us. 
Now I'm just kinda sad that I may have to give up nursing because I don't want to risk my baby's health.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Awww, she's so cute Molly, makes me wanna share a picture of my little lady but I don't have one on the computer I'm on right now.

So many babies being born and so many of you ladies are close to meeting you LOs.
How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Dini

I have PCOS too and wonder if I will have any issues and I really really hope not, mine have grown a bit but not a lot but I know that doesn't really matter. I've decided to be optimistic and if it doesn't work I know he will be okay but I'll try as hard as I can for sure.


----------



## Amythyst

With the weight loss and my belly getting so big... I think my boobs have actually shrank (at least they look like it). :D


----------



## Dini

Amythyst said:


> With the weight loss and my belly getting so big... I think my boobs have actually shrank (at least they look like it). :D

LOL, well small boobs can still produce! I was only a large A or barely B prepregnancy even though I'm a big girl, and now I'm just a solid B. But I know lots of girls who are very successful at breastfeeding with small breasts.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard it's easier with small breasts. I'm pretty sure I'll just suffocate the baby ;)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I totally worry about suffocating him. My boos cover his whole body when I do the football hold. It's really difficult to breast feed with these big boobs, I wish they were smaller.


----------



## Amythyst

I actually made a huge mistake the other day and I watched a movie called "The Other Woman" - with Natalie Portman. She basically lost a newborn while she was feeding it. She fell asleep in bed with the baby suckling and when she woke up the baby was dead and she thought she smothered it. 

Now I can't stop thinking about it.... DAMN YOU MOVIE!


----------



## Dini

Amythyst said:


> I actually made a huge mistake the other day and I watched a movie called "The Other Woman" - with Natalie Portman. She basically lost a newborn while she was feeding it. She fell asleep in bed with the baby suckling and when she woke up the baby was dead and she thought she smothered it.
> 
> Now I can't stop thinking about it.... DAMN YOU MOVIE!

Oh don't you hate that! I guess I won't have to worry about that, but I do worry about falling asleep while feeding. I'm thinking about taking a breastfeeding class, anyone else take one??


----------



## MrsKChicago

The lactation consultants are supposed to be really good at our hospital. If they weren't, I'd definitely consider a class.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I saw consultants in the hospital but baby was in Nicu so we didn't get to try a lot. I Have an appointment with one Friday but I think I'm going to take the class also. We've been trying for two weeks since being home and are not really good at it.


----------



## Dini

I've heard our lactation consultants are good as well but I think I'll take the class. 

Swtpinkbabi I hope you get some good advice so it gets easier for you. Are you doing well otherwise?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I hope you get the hang of it. I hear the first few weeks are the hardest.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Dini, I'm doing well actually. I never updated on my two week postpartum appointment, but after having the baby I lost 20 pounds. I couldn't believe it, because I only gained 2 pounds during pregnancy. I'm hoping I can manage to keep it off since I haven't weighed this in two years. I only have minor pains left from my c-section and it's still very numb on my lower tummy. My incision is healing nicely though. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mrs Chicago, the first two weeks were ok, mainly because the first week I was mostly pumping because we were still in hospital. Second week I still pumped a lot and breastfed using a nipple shield. This week has been pretty horrible because I'm trying to wean him off the shield and to keep my supply up and he's seems to have hit a growth spurt and wants to constantly nurse, but then he falls asleep at the breast and never quite finishes a feed. It's very stressful because he's starting not to want to stay sleeping in his bed and wants to sleep on me. Dh thinks he's getting spoiled already, but the lactation professionals say to get plenty of skin to skin time. I just wish he would stay sleeping at night for at least 3-4 hours.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope things get better soon and he gets the hang of things. It's impossible to spoil a 3 week old, their brains aren't developed enough for spoiling. It's only natural that he'd want to be with his mama all the time. Where else would a tiny baby want to be??


----------



## Amythyst

Awe Sweet, I do hope things balance out. I have no advice since I will be a first timer in this arena shortly... :( Good luck though and keep us posted, perhaps you'll have some tips for the rest of us. :)

I had 2 doctor appointments today... ugh... have to see my OB and my MFM doctor all the time now. My blood pressure is still good... was 129/72 at my MFM appointment and no signs of the dreaded pre-eclampsia yet. Its like Voldemort, that which must not be named! Baby is great! Moving and shakin and driving us nuts. I got hooked up to the heart rate/contraction monitor for 20 minutes for the first time today. I'M ALREADY HAVE CONTRACTIONS! I was shocked when she told me that. She said a couple of them were like a minute long... I didn't realize it was possible to have contractions and not even know it. Baby's heart rate was good and was so funny to hear him kicking the paddles that they had strapped to my belly.

I'm so nervous about labor and signs of it and knowing when its time to go to the hospital. I need to get my hospital bag packed and stuff... haven't done any of that. I feel so unprepared for labor... lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Did she say they were real contractions? I've heard you can have Braxton Hicks and not feel them. Yikes, I hope it doesn't mean early labor for you.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I would pack my bags if I were you. The night before my last ultrasound I was telling DH, he needs to start putting something in the bag. When I had baby, we didn't have bags packed or even the car seat installed. We were so unprepared and never expected an early baby.


----------



## Amythyst

She acted like they are perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. She said everything was "beautiful". They weren't like happening in any sort of pattern or able to be timed but she said there were some little ones on there...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Interesting. I'm glad she didn't think it was anything to worry about. Her description kind of sounds like BH, but you'd think she'd have explained them in that case.


----------



## Amythyst

I don't trust the doctors to tell me anything I actually need to know... anything they've really told me I had to ask for. You'd also think they would care that I have hypothyroidism and that they should test me regularly to make sure my numbers are normal...but do they? No... I have to tell them I think you should test my thyroid... their response? Oh, right ok... sure. 

If I didn't have this board or the internet I'd be totally in the dark.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's terrible. I hope if you have more than one you can find a doctor who's on your side next time. Pregnancy is scary enough with a good doctor or midwife.


----------



## Amythyst

Finding a good doctor in the US is like playing the lottery. Its very hard to find one (in my experience) that listens, pays attention and really wants to help you... instead of if I can't figure out your problem in 5 minutes I'll throw some antibiotics at you and get you out the door. :)


----------



## Dini

Lol amythyst you are kinda right about the doctor thing. Mine seem pretty good but I feel like I could get more info without asking. People who don't know what to ask would be lost I feel. They are a really busy practice but some of the midwives are super fast and don't sit for long to chat. 

Swt, I'm feeling okay thanks. My pelvis was hurting today after cleaning up heavy patients who don't cooperate. I hope he gets the hang of things soon. At least he is nursing though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It is difficult. I doubt I would be so happy with my midwives if I wasn't in a huge city with so many options. 

Take it easy, Dini. Is there a way to get out of the heavy lifting part of your job?


----------



## Dini

Not really a way out of it. Most the people I work with are good about it but I need to be better about telling people I can't help them but we are so short staffed right now and it's so hard to do our jobs even with adequate help.


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi ladies, I just found this thread, is it ok if I join? Only newly pregnant but definitely plus-size this time around (weigh more now than I did the day I delivered my son, now 5 years old).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations on the pregnancy! I love seeing people in earlier trimesters join, how else will we keep the thread going?


----------



## Tristansmom

:) Thanks!! I have to confess - had my first bout of nausea yesterday and thought "oh good maybe I won't gain weight this time" - I gained 35 or 40 lbs with my son, finally managed to get it all off, only to put on nearly 50 last year due to extreme stress. :( I had no nausea at all last time, this is a very new experience for me! Can't say as I particularly like it....


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wonder if that means a girl this time?


----------



## Tristansmom

We're actually not planning to find out - this may be our last (jury's kind of out on that one) but we want to go for the surprise!! So I love hearing all the different theories on how to guess. :) 

Of course, we'd be thrilled with a happy and healthy baby ... but we do kind of want a girl!


----------



## Dini

Welcome tristansmom! Congrats!! Maybe it is a girl!

Just popping in to say hi. I'm headed to bed with a headache and only had a day off of work and back tomorrow. Ugh I need a break! I'll catch up soon.


----------



## Demotivated

Update guys. 
Getting induced on Monday, after completing 38 weeks, as I have low amniotic fluid & baby is IUGR. Just hoping that baby is 5 pounds plus.. With our ethnicity, nearly 5.5 to 6 pounds is average weight, so fingers crossed.. Pls pray for me..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Demotivated!


----------



## Tristansmom

Good luck!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck demotivated!!!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck demotivated.


----------



## Amythyst

Keep us posted! Good luck!

Question: baby showers - when do you typically have them? My friends want to have mine on February 22nd and that's less than 3 weeks from my due date. That seems rather close to me. Especially with my health problems, I'm scared I won't make it that long before they induce me. I'd hate to not even make it to my own shower! :D Don't people usually do them sooner?


----------



## Dini

Good luck demotivated! Keep us posted! 

Amythyst if you feel it's too close try to make it sooner. I'm having mine at 33 weeks so I have time to buy what I didn't get. 3 weeks is a bit close incase you have to deliver early but if you do you can always bring him to your shower!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amethyst I had my baby shower at 31 weeks. It usually depends on the person though. We wanted to have it then because of the holidays and people needing to do their own shopping.


----------



## Demotivated

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Amethyst I had my baby shower at 31 weeks. It usually depends on the person though. We wanted to have it then because of the holidays and people needing to do their own shopping.

Thanks guys.. Headed for hospital in a few hours..
On baby shower, I had mine the day 9th month started.. I.e.35 weeks.. Because it was easier for everyone to meet n plan.. N i was feeling great..


----------



## babifever

Hey just got my bfp, plus size and expecting here!


----------



## Tristansmom

Welcome babifever!!


----------



## Amythyst

I mentioned it to them and I think they agreed to move it up a few weeks. I'm struggling to come up with a guest list though. I feel weird cause I don't have a lot of friends and my best friend lives in Alabama and the other in Ohio (I'm in Virginia). My closest local friends (3 of them) are putting my shower together and other than that, I have acquaintances and people I haven't talked to other than facebook in a long time. Oh and current and old coworkers... is it appropriate to invite just as many people as possible and not care if they think its weird I'm inviting them? I don't want them to think I'm inviting them just to get a gift but more so just to see them and hang out - I don't have much family at all either.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Babi!

3 weeks before you're due does seem like cutting it close! I just had mine today at 33+3, and even that felt like it was getting close to my due date, but we wanted to give a little buffer after the holidays. 

As for who to invite, it's hard to say. I don't think I'd invite someone who DH and I didn't have at least a mild social relationship with. Like, if we would automatically turn down an invitation to go get a drink, I wouldn't invite them to my shower. Unless we were inviting all coworkers, then of course there might be a couple we were less close to. A few of my mom's friends were invited, too.


----------



## Amythyst

Well if I follow that logic, I'll be the only one at my shower.... LOL.


----------



## Dini

I think just invite whoever and if they come great and if not more food for you lol. Where does your friend live in Ohio? I live there too. 

I'm going to work on my guest list tomorrow. I'm so tired I think the fatigue is setting in again. Is that normal around 27 weeks?


----------



## Amythyst

LOL Dini, thanks yea I think I'll just invite everybody and their brother and if they wonder why the hell I invited them, they can just not come. :) 

And yes, welcome to exhaustion! :) I am tired all the damn time. Going up a flight of stairs wears me out.... I can't even walk around a grocery store for very long before I am beat. I just took a nap earlier this evening for 2 hours and I'm already ready for bed again. :)


----------



## Demotivated

Update guys.

So, the induction kind of didn't work for me and ended up having a c-src, but not EMCS.
It barely took 50 mins and I m rather surprised at the ease of things. Got a spinal n dint feel a thing and in 10mins, my blue bump was cuddling next to me.. Born at 6lbs, paed was like..this is not iugr (average birth weight in my country is 5.5 to 7lbs).. He is completely normal.. No NICU stay needed and feeding already started. 

Thanks fr the support everyone :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Demotivated! I'm so glad baby is healthy and you're doing well :)


----------



## Dini

Congrats Demotivated!! What wonderful news!! So happy for you and baby!


----------



## Dini

I'm so nervous, I have my 1hr Glucose screening in 3 hours and am just worried I won't pass. I have no symptoms of GD, but I'm a decent risk for it, and I know lots of people fail the 1hr and pass the 3 but I don't want to do the 3! I'm also getting my TDaP shot today...fun fun! I so don't want to step on that scale. I feel like I've gained at least 5lbs since I was there 3 weeks ago. 

On a good note, I'm going to do my baby registry at Target today, did Babies R Us last weekend. Also hoping to get the trim and baseboards down in babies room this weekend so the room can be ready for his stuff when it comes. I want to get baskets for the closet and cabinets in his room (there are built in cabinets). 

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Dini! I managed to pass mine, so there's hope :)

We're struggling to find a paint color we agree on for the nursery. The top 2/3 of the room are painted, but we need something below the chair rail. We agree on teal in theory, but his idea of teal is not lining up with my idea of teal... I think we're both pretty dead set on getting the damn room painted this weekend, so hopefully we can settle on a color soon. His bassinet is here, his crib is ordered (no idea when that's arriving), and we already have his dresser and a rocking chair, so we just need the room and we'll be sort of ready.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Awww, congrats Demotivated, glad you're both okay :hugs:

I haven't been on here for such a long time, welcome to all the new members :D

Hope all you ladies are okay!

Even though I'm a mummy now, I still love this thread, you're all so kind.

:hugs: for you all <3

Oh, and here's my little princess, taken today, just over 1 month old <3
 



Attached Files:







1911771_747922365315313_404466208294918914_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

Wow it's been a while. Congratulations to the ladies who hav had their babies! 

We have had an absolute shitter of a start to the year. Rohan stopped breathing on the 4th jan and was rushed via ambulance to our local hospital resus where he continued to have repeated apnea episodes. We were told them that he was critical and he was taken to theatre and ventilated. We were then transferred to yorkhill hospital for sick children where Rohan remained on the ventilator for 6 days before he came off. He had to be put on cpap for over a week. At one point they thought they were going to have to ventilate again and the intubation trolley was sat outside his room ready for two days straight and I wasn't allowed to touch him at all for those days either. He finally came off cpap and went into high flow. He came off of that on the 22nd and we were transferred back to our local hospital yesterday. He's still on oxygen but is slowly starting to get bottle feeds again. He had rsv and bronchialitis and another infection that he picked up in there.

We are finally in the home straight now though we hope. He was back to birth weight yesterday (6lb 8oz). I cannot believe that we almost lost our precious little boy and am so so thankful to the people who made sure he got better. Cannot wait to get him home


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's terrifying! Poor little Rohan! I'm glad he's on the mend, and I hope he's home soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh hun it was. Iv never cried so much in my life. Can't wait to get him home and away from all these stupid doctors in my local hospital. Wish I'd never asked for a transfer! X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That's wonderful, I'm so glad Rohan is doing much better. Prayers he gets to go home soon.


----------



## Dini

Crimson it is good to see you and she is just precious!

Sethsmummy I'm so sorry for all your troubles but so glad to hear he is doing better. I hope you get to take him home soon. What an awful thing to have to deal with!! 

I still don't know about my glucose test, hoping for results tomorrow. I did find out I'm just a bit anemic which is no shock to me but I'm going to try to add more iron and vitamin c to my diet. Also, I gained 4lbs since my last visit 3 weeks ago according to my scale, making it a total of 20lbs but they had me gaining 7lbs in 3 weeks and a total of 27lbs. I like my numbers better lol. But I think a lot of it is that I've started having swelling in my legs all the time now. I'm trying to limit my sodium and up my water but so far it's not made a difference.


----------



## maisie78

Omg Sethsmummy that is so scary. Big hugs to you and your family. Glad he is starting to get better now xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you all. He just has to come off oxygen now for us to go home. I think we're going to try him off today. Once he comes off if he does ok then 24 hours later we can go home x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Keep us updated when you can. I hope it all goes well and he's home asap!


----------



## sethsmummy

He's been off oxygen since about 2pm. He's doing well :) his sats are a tad up and down but they think that's just because he moves around so much x


----------



## Demotivated

Take care sethsmummy.. I can understand what pain u r going thru..we ended up having a hospital admit as well.. Apparently my milk isn't doing its job well n baby isn't getting enough of it. In 8 days, he lost 20% of his birth weight n developed dehydration & high jaundice ..we r in hospital now where we r giving him formula feed every 2.5 hrs n then monitoring his progress. 
I feel like shit. I just want my baby to b perfectly healthy soon :(


----------



## Dini

I hope both of your little ones get well and come home soon. Please keep us posted! 

Arm, I got my results of my 1 hour glucose test online yesterday and they haven't called so I hope they won't make me do the three hour. Most places count anything under 140 as normal but my office counts it as under 130 and mine was 133. I think I'd like to just monitor my blood sugar for a few weeks and see how that goes. 

Also my ankles have been swollen for the last week and I know it's normal but I hate it. I feel like it's too early. My mw didn't seem concerned but I just hope it doesn't get worse. I'm drinking more water and I elavate them at night. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the little one is home soon, Demotivated. All these poor babies :(

Dini, I bet if they do count that as a fail, you'll pass the 3 hour, with those numbers.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I hope both you all's babies come home soon. Demotivated are you also going to pump breast milk along with the formula?


----------



## Dini

MrsK do you think they'd call if it was a fail or just wait till my next appt? I think I may just refuse the 3 hour and monitor my sugars if they ask me to do it. The thought of 3 hours sitting in that insane waiting area of the health center they are in just makes me cringe. As well as the thought of 100g of dextrose. The 50 made me nauseated, gave me a headache and made me dizzy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know, when is your next appointment? My midwife called to say I passed, but they're very communicative in general, and not all offices are.


----------



## Amythyst

I would call and ask too... I know in my doctor office, that even if you fail the 1 hour by 1 point, they still count that as a fail and make you take the 3. I was only off by 8 points and when I did the 3 hour I failed miserably. 

I had my dual doctor appointments today. Everything is going well and baby is head down face to my back which is good. I'm having contractions already but I don't feel them at all. I am now working from home 5 days a week cause I work over 50 miles from where we live and I refused to make that commute this far along. Luckily I have an awesome job. 

Dini, that sucks you're having the swelling... does it ever go down or is it constant? I was only having issues with my feet swelling when I was making the commute to work. As soon as I was home for a few days, they would go back to normal. 

I can't believe I only have 6 more weeks... I'm so nervous about when labor will happen and where I will be and if it will go smoothly....eeps!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you're able to work from home, I can't imagine making that commute right now. 

It's getting so close, isn't it? I'm going to Mommy Con at 38+2 and really hoping I don't have to cancel.


----------



## Dini

My next appt is February 4th. I would think if they were concerned they would have called. But I bet you are right and they make me take the three hour. Guess we will find out! As far as the swelling, it's constant but when I get up its not bad and barely noticeable. However a few hours into the day I notice it a lot more. Today wasn't so bad but I drank a ton of water and took a warm bath which is supposed to help. It's not uncomfortable just annoying. 

That's great you can work from home! 50 miles is a bit of a commute this far along!


----------



## Amythyst

As long as your blood pressure is good and no other symptoms, it probably is just normal pregnancy swelling. :) Well, here's hoping you don't have to take the 3 hour... but its not so bad if you bring an ipad or something and watch movies while you wait. That's what I did. :)

Yea, I take a commuter train to work into Washington, DC. A bit of walking involved and the train ride is 1 hour. I just did it for the last time yesterday and I'm so relieved. Like I said for some strange reason it makes my feet swell and by the end of the day I'm just exhausted.

Yea, it is getting close... I keep thinking I should take some tours of the hospital and stuff but I never remember to do it or their tour days are just bad timing.


----------



## sethsmummy

Demotivated said:


> Take care sethsmummy.. I can understand what pain u r going thru..we ended up having a hospital admit as well.. Apparently my milk isn't doing its job well n baby isn't getting enough of it. In 8 days, he lost 20% of his birth weight n developed dehydration & high jaundice ..we r in hospital now where we r giving him formula feed every 2.5 hrs n then monitoring his progress.
> I feel like shit. I just want my baby to b perfectly healthy soon :(

:hugs: :hugs:

aww hun im sorry your in hospital. how us baby doing?? is the formula helping? Think positive thoughts... if my baby van pull through all hes been through yours can too :hugs:

ladies we are home :) we got home on tuesday. im terrified every time hes sicks up milk or if he gags :( iv added a couple pics of his journey. theres more in my journal. xx
 



Attached Files:







10933953_10153069279625329_7279913064102510769_n.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6









10921798_10153063985465329_747184293_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









10913725_10153077206370329_743920103_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6









10922452_10153069625575329_4387879410088498126_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6









10950047_10153104382555329_725121244_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsKChicago

Awww, poor sweet baby! I'm so glad he's back home.


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun me too. I've just started a just-giving page for the hospital charity but awaiting confirmation if im allowed to post the link or not x


----------



## Dini

Aww, what a strong little guy! So glad you are all back home. Hope he continues to get stronger for you!

Afm, well the Dr's office finally called and left a message, they want to schedule me for the three hour test ;( I'm going to call Monday and see if I can just come by and pick up the order and come take it or I can do it after my appt on Wednesday. Although I'm really hoping to talk them into letting me monitor my sugars between my next appts and go from there. My swelling is better but I haven't worked in a week because I had some days off and the last two I stayed home because I wasn't feeling well and my back was hurting so bad after an adjustment at the chiropractor. The chiro said I'd be in more pain for a day or two before it got better due to inflammation, and she wasn't kidding! Today it's better though. I've been really drinking the water and in two days managed to lose a pound even though I changed nothing in my diet. I think it was all fluid. 

My carpal tunnel turns out to be something called double crush syndrome that actually starts in my neck, so the chiro thinks she can fix it, and the hip pain and numbness I'm having is probably from piriformis syndrome which I likely had prior to pregnancy but got worse of course with the pregnancy. She found several spasming locked up muscles along the left side of my back and neck and "unlocked" them and did some adjustments so the pain was intense for about 2 days. Only thing I could do was ice it. Today it's much better so hopefully it will improve my function and pain over the next few treatments. She said I was a "hot mess" but I can blame my job for most of it. 

Baby seems to be fine as far as I can tell but his movements have been less noticeable for the last 4 days. I think maybe he turned to face my back again and since my placenta is anterior I don't feel as much. I do however feel lots of cervix poking!


----------



## nilllabean26

Amythyst said:


> As long as your blood pressure is good and no other symptoms, it probably is just normal pregnancy swelling. :) Well, here's hoping you don't have to take the 3 hour... but its not so bad if you bring an ipad or something and watch movies while you wait. That's what I did. :)
> 
> Yea, I take a commuter train to work into Washington, DC. A bit of walking involved and the train ride is 1 hour. I just did it for the last time yesterday and I'm so relieved. Like I said for some strange reason it makes my feet swell and by the end of the day I'm just exhausted.
> 
> Yea, it is getting close... I keep thinking I should take some tours of the hospital and stuff but I never remember to do it or their tour days are just bad timing.

Hey. Sorry u have to travel that long: / I'm new to Maryland. Do u like the hospital ur going to? My hubby is in the army and the first hospital was horrible. I go to john Hopkins now. Much better experiences. Especially for being high risk and getting proper help


----------



## Amythyst

nilllabean26 said:


> Hey. Sorry u have to travel that long: / I'm new to Maryland. Do u like the hospital ur going to? My hubby is in the army and the first hospital was horrible. I go to john Hopkins now. Much better experiences. Especially for being high risk and getting proper help

Well welcome to the DC Metro Area... ;) It doesn't get much better than Johns Hopkins, very good place. I will be at Mary Washington Hospital which is also another really good one for our area. 

The commute isn't so bad, normally. :) Unfortunately it is the norm in our area because nobody can afford to live where they work. :D The commuter train is very nice and the station is about 10 minutes from our house. My office building is also right behind the train station... so I just take a quick free bus over to my building when I get there.

My husband takes me and picks me up when I go. We did live a lot closer up in Fairfax and I was able to drive myself to work but when it came time for us to buy a house, we just could not afford it up there. When we did searches even at like 500k you were still looking at condos and townhouses. So, we took the trade off from being far from my job to have a nice house that would have been long out of our price range closer to DC.


----------



## MrsLemon

HI ladies bit of a rubbish week..

I had a migraine last weekend and so on monday called my Midwife to ask what I can take other than paracetamol as I could`nt get rid of the headache. She came to see me at home and discovered I have BP of 160/100 very very high for me. and protein in my urine. I was then rushed to hospital where I stayed for 3 nights before I had gone to sleep the first night BP was back to normal and all levels were perfect..Baby`s movements were reduced so had to stay in for monitoring.

I have to go back tomorrow morning for a growth scan and to meet with my actual consultant not just a doctor in her team.. as she wants to "make a plan of action" what could this mean?? 

baby has always been growing big always between the 90th and 95th percentile, any ideas what they might want to plan for?


----------



## sethsmummy

They might want to deliver you Hun xx


----------



## nilllabean26

Amythyst said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey. Sorry u have to travel that long: / I'm new to Maryland. Do u like the hospital ur going to? My hubby is in the army and the first hospital was horrible. I go to john Hopkins now. Much better experiences. Especially for being high risk and getting proper help
> 
> Well welcome to the DC Metro Area... ;) It doesn't get much better than Johns Hopkins, very good place. I will be at Mary Washington Hospital which is also another really good one for our area.
> 
> The commute isn't so bad, normally. :) Unfortunately it is the norm in our area because nobody can afford to live where they work. :D The commuter train is very nice and the station is about 10 minutes from our house. My office building is also right behind the train station... so I just take a quick free bus over to my building when I get there.
> 
> My husband takes me and picks me up when I go. We did live a lot closer up in Fairfax and I was able to drive myself to work but when it came time for us to buy a house, we just could not afford it up there. When we did searches even at like 500k you were still looking at condos and townhouses. So, we took the trade off from being far from my job to have a nice house that would have been long out of our price range closer to DC.Click to expand...

Thank u :p. I actually miss California. And I haven't seen one bus in transit near the base out here. We were actually worried about getting a house before the baby comes. 2 houses fell through and didn't agree to terms but 3 times is a charm. We found a nice house band closing date is Feb 25. Hopefully u and hubby get a home soon. I've actually never seen a townhome like the ones in Maryland before. Wat we call townhomes in California...they look much different. I'm ina. Townhome most on the base. (No privacy: /)... we've been looking for almost 7 months and got to learn a lot about quite a few cities. Good and bad. Never actually been to dc though. How do u like it?
And I'm glad ur commute isn't too bad: ) when will u be able to stop working? I don't work at all and would links to start working from home once we move. I'm thinking of starting up a newborn photography setup. .... sorry for my essay. Nice to meet u and I hope it pregnancy goes well. 


Hello to u other ladies and Gl to u all as well


----------



## MrsKChicago

MrsLemon, they're probably going to watch you for preeclampsia now. I'm guessing if your BP spikes again or if you continue to have reduced movement, they'll talk about delivering early. I hope all goes smoothly.

Nillabean, I'm glad you got housing sorted out! I've been to DC a few times and I like it a lot. I'd love to have access to all those great free museums with a kid. I'd imagine it's quite a change from California, though! Especially this time of year.


----------



## Amythyst

nilllabean26 said:


> Thank u :p. I actually miss California. And I haven't seen one bus in transit near the base out here. We were actually worried about getting a house before the baby comes. 2 houses fell through and didn't agree to terms but 3 times is a charm. We found a nice house band closing date is Feb 25. Hopefully u and hubby get a home soon. I've actually never seen a townhome like the ones in Maryland before. Wat we call townhomes in California...they look much different. I'm ina. Townhome most on the base. (No privacy: /)... we've been looking for almost 7 months and got to learn a lot about quite a few cities. Good and bad. Never actually been to dc though. How do u like it?
> And I'm glad ur commute isn't too bad: ) when will u be able to stop working? I don't work at all and would links to start working from home once we move. I'm thinking of starting up a newborn photography setup. .... sorry for my essay. Nice to meet u and I hope it pregnancy goes well.
> 
> 
> Hello to u other ladies and Gl to u all as well

Hmm, I guess I didn't explain myself well... we do have a home! We built one and moved in a little over a year ago. :) Which is why we now live 50 miles from where I work. I can't exactly "stop working" as I am the bread winner in our home and my husband will be a "stay at home dad". I am working from home now full time and then will have my little mini vacation from work for like 6-7 weeks. Then its back to the grind of government contracting! 

I'm so glad you found a place! Congrats! I bet you're really excited. The whole mortgage thing is so annoying. I'm not a huge fan of townhouses as I don't like living long ways and straight up and down....too many stairs! :D 

We live in VA actually and I only work 'close to DC'. I really do not like DC at all...haha... I used to work at HUD downtown and I really hated going down there. I guess being a native here you sort of get over DC. It does have its perks though... we enjoyed July 4th on the lawn of the Washington monument last year.

Nice to meet you too, welcome to the thread. Hopefully my pregnancy will be over soon! I'll be 35 weeks next Wednesday! Dun dun dun! :)


----------



## nilllabean26

Thanks mrs kc; )..gotta check out those museums. Actually in ca. There are many free museums and when I first moved here, one of the first things I wanted to do was go to a museum and when I looked online, the first 5 museums I saw were like 15 bucks per person. I gave up... 

And Yea. I dislike the snow but it's nice to look at from inside the house lol.

And. Lol amythyat. U did explain well, I guess I was just slow lololol sorry. I didn't like too many cities in prince George county actually. And I heard schooling was bad Also. I wanted to stay away from Baltimore as well and live closer to the base maybe like in laurel.. glen burnie.. etc but didn't work out. New home borders Baltimore but it's right next to a school and away from a lot of chaos.
I'm happy ur in a home though. And I agree with u on the townhome part lol.

And wowzers.u live sooooooo far. I can't believe it. Welp. Ur a strong woman. Working hard and taking care of home. Food for u and Gl with everything. 

35 weeks awesome. The anticipation; ). Can't wait to see ur update

They want to induce me at 37 weeks because of my bp and I'm just really nervous.it's been a rollercoaster so far. 

Sorry for rambling. I'm trying to remember Wat u guys said in your posts and Its coming in bits and pieces


Sorry for typos. On phone


P.s Congrats on ur first pregnancy


----------



## Demotivated

Thanks guys..we came home last Thursday... The issue isn't with his latching.. Its because as a teenager I had pcos n messed up hormones, so my breasts didn't develop completely. I have insufficient glandular tissue, so basically not producing enough milk. So, right now we are doing formula as main feeds and breast milk as in betweens. 
It sucks of course and I feel like shit for those 4 days, but at least he is gaining weight now..which is what matters...


----------



## Amythyst

Glad you're home Demotivated :D ... I have PCOS too and I'm so afraid my boobs are not going to cooperate with breastfeeding.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you're struggling, Demotivated :( You're doing a great job, even if things aren't turning out to meet the perfect ideal.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm glad your home Demotivated.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I have the too much milk problem right now. My let down is so strong it chokes baby. He comes unlatched and it just sprays all over him. I've started block feeding him and sometimes go 5-6 hours without nursing or pumping on one side and it hasn't gotten better. But it has helped with his gas. Doctors thought he was colicky but turns out he was getting too much foremilk and not enough hind milk. I was worried about my Pcos affecting my milk too, but so far no issues.


----------



## babifever

Hey just wondering when did you guys start to show?


----------



## MrsKChicago

To myself? Pretty early. I think it started to be a little properly bumpish around 15 weeks, and I looked properly pregnant by 20 weeks. I'm huge now, though, and I know some of the middle schoolers I tutor are still surprised when someone talks about the baby, so it depends who's looking ;)

Photos are 7, 15, and 20 weeks. In the first two I'm sucking in as much as possible to emphasize the bump - I think I stopped sucking in by 20 weeks. My breasts were growing pretty steadily the whole time, so you can't use them for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







no bump 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









15 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dini

I still don't feel like I show much. I have a decent b belly so I look like I've just put on some weight in the tummy. A girl at work who is a week behind me actually said she is jealous that I don't look pregnant at all. Kind of hurt my feelings but I know she didn't mean anything by it. I told her I was jealous that she did look pregnant. 

You know I wonder if I'll have issues with my milk supply as well, my breasts are small and don't seem developed right either as I had PCOS as a teen and seemed to stop puberty at about 13 before they could develop all the way. I guess we will find out. They have filled out some with the pregnancy, but haven't really grown much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I still have tons of flab under the belly, instead of that nice neat rounding that most women get. It's kind of annoying, but at least the more obvious parts of me look pregnant. I won't be running around posing naked, though, that's for sure..


----------



## lamago

I too have a b belly with flabbiness below. I don't think I looked like an actual bump until 26 weeks. Even now ppl say I'm small


----------



## Amythyst

Hell I don't think I really started to show till way after 26 weeks. I STILL have a B belly and only the upper part of my stomach sticks out... I have the lower belly that is still flabby as well. Personally, I think I look like a freak as my stomach almost comes to a point! If I'm wearing maternity clothes, I look "better". But if I wear the form fitting maternity shirts then I look weird again. I definitely do not look 35 weeks pregnant.

If I wear my pre-maternity clothes which all still fit me for the most part then that's when I look the "strangest" to me. I'm working from home full time now, so I can mostly run around in my PJ's and not give a crap what I look like. :)


----------



## babifever

I must confess I'm worried whether I will look preggo or not, I'm about 50 pounds more then I was when I had my son. Stomach already has some flabs. Hoping I fill out.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hi ladies :) I'm 14 weeks with my second and feeling a bit down that I am probably going to have another pregnancy without looking pregnant :(

I had a B bump with my son and the only way it ever looked like a pregnant bump and not just a fat tummy was when I wore maternity trousers and a bump band. Then I had a c section so now I have a massive over hang and an even worse B belly so I'm never going to have a bump!!!

So jealous of all the ladies with nice figures who have lovely neat little bumps :( xxx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I was jealous of all the round bumps also. I went my whole pregnancy with a soft small bump, I just looked more fluffy than usual. Wearing maternity shirts was the only way I looked pregnant. Even now I look at my baby and can't believe he was in there and I had him at 36 weeks. He was a little tiny thing at 4 pounds. I was disappointed I never got the hard pregnant belly.


----------



## Amythyst

Well I had my growth scan today and stuff - everything is great except........ my fluid is low! GRRRR! My fluid level went from 14 last week to 5 today... what the hell?!?

The doctor reviewed all my ultrasound pictures and my 20 minute monitoring. He did not think there was anything to worry about and said based on the pictures, the baby seems to have enough fluid levels and he's moving well and nothing seems to be compressed. They did some sort of umbilical cord monitoring too and blood flow and everything seemed ok.

So, they sent me home with an OK to come back next Wednesday. Even though I feel a bit uneasy... lol. I drink fricken water like a fish, how did I go from a 14 to a 5?!? 

Do I now need to be drinking water every waking moment? They again told me everything was fine and didn't give me any special instructions other than to drink plenty of water which I already do.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's weird. Are they going to keep an eye on your fluid levels? Looking healthy is the important part in these scans, so it sounds like you're in good shape :)

It sounds like you're getting plenty to drink, but it can't hurt to keep a water diary, and make sure you're drinking as much as you think you are - I've heard a lot of people overestimate how much they drink. Make sure you're drinking mostly water, too, and keep an eye on your urine color to make sure it stays pale. I feel like I need more than the recommended amount to feel fully hydrated, and even a change as simple as drinking carbonated water leaves me feeling not as hydrated, so it could be the same for you.


----------



## Amythyst

The only beverage I drink is water. I fill up 24 and 32 oz bottles of water and drink them one after the other. I do drink some low carb milk, coffee and unsweet tea but 90% water.

Was also annoying cause they couldn't get the baby to breathe on camera today. He did it once but we ran out of time before he could do it again and pass that part. 

My nurse told me they usually either hospitalize or require people to come back in a day or two for monitoring the fluid if the doctors think its warranted but after she talked to my doctor and he had actually looked at all the pictures from the ultrasound he said the baby appears to have enough fluid and didn't see any reason for me to have special monitoring at this point. I guess their cut off point for fluid levels is 5 and that's right where mine was.

I just find it really weird that I've always been totally good and to go from a level of 14 to a 5 in a week sounded weird. Where does it go? :) 

He's only a week and a half a head now and in the 80th percentile now instead of 2 weeks ahead and in the 97% from the last time. And is estimated to weigh just over 6 pounds. He was asleep for the ultrasound which was also annoying. :)


----------



## Dini

I think I'm destined to have a b belly through the entire pregnancy and although I want that normal bump as long as baby boy is healthy that's all that matters.

Amythyst aorry about your fluid levels. Maybe next time they will be perfect! It does seem odd that they dropped so much. 

Had my appt today. Got the tdap shot. I didn't gain anything since my last visit. Lost about half a pound I think so that was nice. The MW said I can just monitor my blood sugar for the next two weeks instead of doing the 3hr GTT. So far today they've all been great. 

Also they gave me the birth packet with the pre registration form and a birth plan and some info. Found some good news in the packet. They don't require an IV or external monitoring unless needed and encourage any position you want to labor in as well as I can labor in the tub if I want to. That kinda made my day


----------



## MrsKChicago

It sounds like you're doing everything right, Amythyst. Maybe it was just a bad measurement?

Dini, the hospital sounds great. Just a warning, I had my TDAP last week, and I was absolutely exhausted the next day. Baby was tired, too. So don't be concerned if you're totally wiped out!


----------



## Dini

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lamago

How often do u ladies get measurements? I'm 34 weeks and never had a measurement or percentile or fluid level or estimate birth weight. Wth


----------



## MrsLemon

Lamago- I only got my measurements from the growth scans I have been sent for :) which where I am from (Rotherham-Uk) is standard for a woman with a high BMI


----------



## Amythyst

lamago said:


> How often do u ladies get measurements? I'm 34 weeks and never had a measurement or percentile or fluid level or estimate birth weight. Wth

Really? Are you high risk? I believe its slightly different if you get referred to the high risk doctor. Since about 12 weeks I have been getting these scans. They check every 4 weeks. Since 32 weeks, I have been getting weekly ultrasounds and I now get hooked up to a monitor for 20 minutes every week to check the baby's heart rate, movement and if I'm having contractions.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm only getting scans and monitoring right now because we had some growth concerns that came up in the ultrasound to make sure my placenta was out of the way. Generally, at this point, my midwives only measure fundal height with a tape measure (at every appointment), and they'd only refer me for a scan if that measurement didn't match up with gestation. They should at least be measuring your fundal height, even if you're low risk. Birth weight estimates aren't very accurate anyway, so I wouldn't stress about getting an ultrasound.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amythest your situation sounds a lot like what happened to me. Every week my measurements were great then at 36 weeks the water just disappeared and my fluid was low. They opted to induce immediately because they said it increases the chance of stillbirth. Your baby sounds like he's a good weight though for 35 weeks. My baby measured at 5 pound 15 ounces on ultrasound but when he was delivered (by c-section) he was only 4 pounds 15 ounces. I wanted to have a natural birth with no meds but baby wasn't handling even the slightest contractions so they had to take him out fast because his heart rate was dropping. 
I hope everything turns out to be great at your next ultrasound and bbt.


----------



## Dini

I was told I won't get anymore scans if things are normal but yesterday read the first time anyone measured my fundal height. The other midwife never bothers due to my size.


----------



## Amythyst

Swtpinkbabi said:



> Amythest your situation sounds a lot like what happened to me. Every week my measurements were great then at 36 weeks the water just disappeared and my fluid was low. They opted to induce immediately because they said it increases the chance of stillbirth. Your baby sounds like he's a good weight though for 35 weeks. My baby measured at 5 pound 15 ounces on ultrasound but when he was delivered (by c-section) he was only 4 pounds 15 ounces. I wanted to have a natural birth with no meds but baby wasn't handling even the slightest contractions so they had to take him out fast because his heart rate was dropping.
> I hope everything turns out to be great at your next ultrasound and bbt.

Oh wow. What do you do in that situation? Do you have time to go home, notify people and get your stuff together or do they like rush you out directly? The nurse made me nervous when they told me about it and then said they might put me in the hospital to monitor the fluids but after they showed everything to the doctor he was confident that everything was ok. Now I'm going to dread waiting for my 36 week appointment next week.

On another note, does anybody notice or had their vagina get "bigger"? I happened to see myself in the mirror the other day and its like .... huge. It doesn't bother me or anything and I have no pain or pressure but it just looks...... bigger! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Like vag swelling? I've had it now and then, but not continuously. It's normal, just extra blood flow and such.


----------



## lamago

Amethyst why are u high risk? They have been measuring my belly and she says I weigh normal and measure average. I'm supposed to get a scan at 36 weeks 5days she said to see if the head was down. But now I'm worried about my fluids. Did they only find it because of the scans?


----------



## Amythyst

lamago said:


> Amethyst why are u high risk? They have been measuring my belly and she says I weigh normal and measure average. I'm supposed to get a scan at 36 weeks 5days she said to see if the head was down. But now I'm worried about my fluids. Did they only find it because of the scans?

Yes, they only found out because of my weekly scans. Why am I high risk? I'm obese, I'm over 35, I had high blood pressure before getting pregnant, I have Hypothyroidism, I have PCOS and I got GD at 16 weeks. :) All sorts of fun things!

If you are feeling good movement and they haven't found any prior issues or considered you high risk, then I'm sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Amythyst

MrsKChicago said:


> Like vag swelling? I've had it now and then, but not continuously. It's normal, just extra blood flow and such.

I guess? I mean I'm not staring at it 24/7 but I think its "just that way" now. I hope its normal. :D They are supposed to give me that swab thing next week to see if I have some sort of bacteria living in my groin...so I guess if they freak out when they see it, I'll know its not normal! :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just did the swab, and she just gave me the big Qtip and let me do it myself, so you may be spared that indignity :)

As long as it doesn't itch or hurt or anything, I'm sure it's fine. I researched it the first time I noticed it, and everything said it's just another lovely pregnancy symptom.


----------



## Amythyst

MrsKChicago said:


> I just did the swab, and she just gave me the big Qtip and let me do it myself, so you may be spared that indignity :)
> 
> As long as it doesn't itch or hurt or anything, I'm sure it's fine. I researched it the first time I noticed it, and everything said it's just another lovely pregnancy symptom.

LOL that would be nice!

Nope nope doesn't have any symptoms, I only noticed it by accident... :D


----------



## lamago

Well I'm obese, 37, and have pcos but thankfully have not gotten so I guess I just have to hang in there. Sure would be nice knowing. I'm glad u had your scans though so nothings missed.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amythyst said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Amythest your situation sounds a lot like what happened to me. Every week my measurements were great then at 36 weeks the water just disappeared and my fluid was low. They opted to induce immediately because they said it increases the chance of stillbirth. Your baby sounds like he's a good weight though for 35 weeks. My baby measured at 5 pound 15 ounces on ultrasound but when he was delivered (by c-section) he was only 4 pounds 15 ounces. I wanted to have a natural birth with no meds but baby wasn't handling even the slightest contractions so they had to take him out fast because his heart rate was dropping.
> I hope everything turns out to be great at your next ultrasound and bbt.
> 
> Oh wow. What do you do in that situation? Do you have time to go home, notify people and get your stuff together or do they like rush you out directly? The nurse made me nervous when they told me about it and then said they might put me in the hospital to monitor the fluids but after they showed everything to the doctor he was confident that everything was ok. Now I'm going to dread waiting for my 36 week appointment next week.
> 
> On another note, does anybody notice or had their vagina get "bigger"? I happened to see myself in the mirror the other day and its like .... huge. It doesn't bother me or anything and I have no pain or pressure but it just looks...... bigger! :)Click to expand...

Nope, I didn't get to do anything. I went in for ultrasound at 8am, the tech noticed the fluid and notified the doctor. They sent me to another room for the bbt stress test and so I did that for 20 mins. The tech took the results to the doctor and they came in the room with a wheel chair and said we are sending you to labor and delivery, you are having this baby today. Got to L&D around 930am and had c-section by 2pm.


----------



## Amythyst

lamago said:


> Well I'm obese, 37, and have pcos but thankfully have not gotten so I guess I just have to hang in there. Sure would be nice knowing. I'm glad u had your scans though so nothings missed.

Hmm... well I dunno then. Usually if you have enough of the "risk factors" then you always get referred to the high risk doctor. At least you don't have to go in as much as I do! :) I hate going to two different doctors ALL THE DAMN TIME!


----------



## Dini

I've noticed the swelling too. It's worse some days but seems to just be that way for now but I know it's normal. 

I'm 35 (as of two days ago) obese with PCOS but no high bp or GD so far so they haven't considere me high risk. I won't get any more scans at all unless I have an issue. It scares me to know they won't be checking fluid or position that way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday Dini!

I wouldn't worry too much about fewer scans - most pregnancies go along with no issues, and they'll be looking for things like an unusual fundal height measurement, changes in movement, etc. I'm not sure what potential problems PCOS might cause, but simply being obese without GD isn't going to cause problems. My midwives are really good at telling position just by feeling, even through the extra layers, and they've been confirmed right by ultrasound a few times, so I'm sure when you're far enough along for it to matter, you'll be checked in some way, too. They can flip right up until birth anyway, so an ultrasound wouldn't be of much value this early along.


----------



## Amythyst

I guess its just the individual doctors offices too... when we started trying to get pregnant like 5 years ago my OB flat out told me she refused to be my doctor if I got pregnant because of my weight and would farm me out straight away to "high risk" just from being big. So, I'm not sure... my current OB does it just by age. If you're over 35 then you're automatically high risk.

Happy late birthday Dini. :)


----------



## Dini

I think you are right, it depends on the doctor. I'm not terribly obese but I think inmeed to lose 60lbs to be overweight lol. They've actually never mentioned my weight as a problem so I'm grateful for that!


----------



## Demotivated

Well, I was not considered high risk initially as my bp and sugar numbers were great.. But at 20 week scan, u had a mild resistance in uterine artery flow, which made them rescan me at 28 weeks.. There we got low amniotic fluid n 32 wk growth scan showed the same. So being obese with pcos didn't actually put me as high risk...


----------



## Amythyst

I want ya'lls doctors then... lol. Course, its not so bad at least I get special treatment from the high risk docs. Just annoying, like I said, having to go to 2 doctors all the time. Its also probably laziness on the OB's part cause they just don't want to deal with you so they ship you off. I actually don't particularly like my OB's office but I hate finding new doctors and switching all the time, so they are tolerable. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

We've spent a month or so visiting the midwives and the OB on a weekly basis trying to keep an eye on some probably nothing issues, and it's been a pain. I have a lot of sympathy for having to deal with multiple offices like that through the whole pregnancy.


----------



## lamago

Yeah, I habe kaiser so I guess it's more by he book. Have any of you decided if the baby will sleep with you or in a crib?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think he'd be too safe sleeping with us. DH is a deep sleeper, and I sleep too lightly already and I wouldn't be able to relax if he was in the bed. And if the dogs are able to still behave with the baby in the room, we don't want to ban then. He'll start out in an Arms Reach co-sleeper, then transition into a crib in the nursery when he outgrows it. Hopefully he'll take his daytime naps in the crib if he's not right there with me - it'll get him used to it, and he'll be closer to me in the living room.


----------



## Amythyst

lamago said:


> Yeah, I habe kaiser so I guess it's more by he book. Have any of you decided if the baby will sleep with you or in a crib?

I actually made a separate thread about this in the Third Trimester section if you want to check it out. I asked the same question... 

I think based on all the feedback and our personal preferences, the baby will initially sleep in a bassinet and then will move to the crib after awhile. Definitely can't have the baby in the bed with us or we'd smoosh him! :D

I also had my baby shower yesterday! That was fun. A bunch of people that were supposed to come didn't show up and haven't even contacted me to explain why. Really annoying. The ones that didn't show up were family no less. However, my best friend from Alabama flew in as a surprise and really made the day. 

I got a frick ton of baby clothes but nothing that I *really* needed. So, I went on a shopping spree after the shower and had to spend like 700 dollars buying a lot of the stuff we need. We basically have absolutely nothing except some furniture in the baby's room.... so even after spending 700, there are still a few things we need. Oye! :) Perhaps I should have started buying stuff 5 years ago when we started trying to get pregnant! :D


----------



## lamago

Lol, I'm feeling the same way. Like now times running out and I still need to do so much! I found your thread over in third tri, it was pretty helpful.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh god, I know what you mean! I thought we were doing ok once we bought the crib and had the shower, and then all of a sudden I was putting all the last odds and ends on Amazon and it came to $500! What did I even buy??? And I don't even have the stroller yet. I'm just glad that most of this stuff only has to be bought for the first kid. I'd like two, but if they all cost as much as the first did, I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Amythyst

Oh I hear you, I'm never getting rid of this baby stuff... its crazy how much everything costs. Even just to get bedding, curtains and a few decorative things cost me like almost 400 dollars. I even downgraded from the bedding I wanted... I had chosen a crib set that was almost 200 dollars but then I found another one I liked for 90 bucks and went with that one instead.


----------



## lamago

I'm still waiting for the last baby shower befor e we start filling in. Might return some things if they are from my registry. Lately I've been feeling really hot, when others around me aren't. Is that a symptom. Ugh.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Feeling hot is super common. This is the first winter I haven't been totally miserable :)


----------



## Amythyst

Yay, my fluid levels went back up! I was back at 11 today from 5 last week. I made sure to drink some cold ice water before the ultra sound this time and he was moving all around and we saw him opening his mouth and sticking out his tongue. She even took a 3D picture of his face. However, to me, this picture is just creepy. :) His face is sort of smooshed against the placenta and everything looks all droopy. I certainly hope that's not what he looks like! :)

BP is good... sugars are good... I had that swab thing today, so will know if I have that weird bacteria living in my groin in a few days I guess. My OB also checked my cervix and wanted to make sure my fluids weren't leaking (the OB appointment was before my MFM appointment, so we didn't know my levels had gone back up yet). 

So....... now we wait. Oye... I want this baby out! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay! I'm so glad your fluid levels are up! 

I way overdid it yesterday, and I'm paying for it today. I was planning to spend today on the couch, but my mom had some Very Important Paperwork that my brother and I both had to sign, and insisted I get dressed and go to his shop so we could do it. I should have stuck to my guns and refused, but I let her push me into it, and I'm so sore now. As long as I don't actually move, I'm ok, but even just reaching for the glass of water on the table next to me sucks. I made sure to waddle and groan and look miserable the whole time so she'd realize I'm not messing around when I say I can't go out... This is the first day I've really felt like I'm ready for this to be over - I'm hope I'm back to my normal cheerful mild aches tomorrow, because we're not actually ready for the baby at all.


----------



## Dini

So happy your fluid went back up! Yay!!!

Baby is not sleeping with is, he will start in a cradle that we are being given then I'm not sure lol. I want to keep him in our room for about 6 mo but we will see. 

Congrats on your shower I'm glad you had fun. I'm a little worried that mine will be like that, lots of little stuff and none of the big stuff. We haven't bought a thing either. My shower is in a little over two weeks so I guess we will see.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amethyst I'm glad your fluids went back up.
Wow ladies you all have spent a ton on baby so far. We bought a pack and play to keep baby in our room when he came home and he doesn't like it. We only use the changing table part of it. We ended up getting a rock and play sleeper, it's the only thing he will sleep in other than my arms. I would suggest you stock up on diapers. I had two baby showers and no one bought things off my registry except my stepdad. We decided to forgo the nursery setup until baby was actually going to sleep there. If I could redo my registry I would only put diapers, nursing pads, laundry detergent, car seat, stroller, and baby carrier.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We got mostly little stuff off the registry, but at least now I don't have to buy the little stuff. Mom gave us some money that we used on the crib and half the car seat, which helped a lot. I was really hoping someone would pick up the stroller, but oh well. We'll get it when our tax refund comes in. We're cloth diapering, and I thought at least a couple of the other cloth diaper families we know would be excited and get us some diapers off the registry, but no such luck. Nobody bought us disposables, either, though, so I guess they must have been paying attention.


----------



## Dini

I did put some diapers on mine, and I'd like to so at least part time cloth but didn't register as im going to go to a local shop and try a few different kinds I think. 

I have a strong feeling we will not get a lot off the registry and what we do will be little stuff. Although my MIL knows about some of the bigger things we really want like the play yard and travel system so I'm hoping she passes that along to other family members. I'm expecting to have to buy that stuff myself anyway but hoping for skme gift cards and cash to help. 

A rock n play sleeper is on my must list!


----------



## Amythyst

I just bought our rock n play sleeper, it came yesterday. I also forked out the money for the bathing set I had on my registry. It was funny cause my mom asked me about gifts I got and I said I didn't get much off my registry at all and I guess she was looking right at my registry and she said but most of the stuff says it was purchased? I said, yea .... BY ME! :) 

I got the baby's room all set up now and it looks so nice. I like to go in there and sit in the rocking chair and just look around. You guys wanna see? :D This is a "sitting room" that we have directly off our master bedroom.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0588.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0592.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0593.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0594.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, it's wonderful! I love the curtains! I'm going to divorce DH and then murder him if he doesn't finish painting the nursery on Sunday so I can finish it...


----------



## MrsLemon

SO I guess this will be my birth announcement tho it all happened so long ago..

On Thursday the 5th Of February my waters broke and it was discovered baby had poo`d in the waters so I was induced..and after 4 days of baby being back to back and the labor being excruciating and none progressing past 5cms.. I was taken for an emergency c-section..

Baby Austin Theodore, was born on Sunday the 8th of February at 39 weeks 1 day weighing 9lbs 9oz. Finally got home today and dont really know what to do with myself.. didnt expect to feel this overwhelmed..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, MrsLemon! I hope you get into a rhythm soon. How's your recovery going? I love the name, our little guy is a Theodore too :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats MrsLemon!!! 
Amythest your nursery is lovely.


----------



## lamago

Lovely nursery!


----------



## Dini

Amythest you nursery is adorable! I love the rocker, it looks like one I registered for at Target. 

MrsLemon, congrats on your baby, sorry you had such a rough time! I hope you get to feeling better about it all soon. But I'm so glad you all are okay :thumbup:

MrsK, your comment about your DH made me laugh! :haha: I'm going to use that one on mine!

Well we got a little surprise yesterday, the crib we put on our Amazon registry showed up at our house, it was from DH's mom, grandparents and aunt. Total shock! Had no idea they were planning that! They let it slip today that they are getting us the changing table to match as well. So I guess I'm getting a few things from the registry lol. 

31 weeks today :happydance: DH's mom, grandma and uncle came to help paint today and we got almost all of it done. Just need one more coat on the closet and door frames and I think it's done! It's been slow but it's coming together. 

I finally seem to look pregnant today. Just seemed to happen a few days ago and he seems positioned in a way today that it's even more noticeable. I wish I didn't have the B belly though, I think I'm destined to have it the entire pregnancy.


----------



## lamago

Congrats mrs lemon! Hope the overwhelming feeling passes soon! Dini don't worry about the b belly It will likely go away at least so it's not noticeble when ur wearing clothes. After a while ur belly will be so pronounced u won't care there might be a b I there somewhere like me.


----------



## Dini

Thanks lamago, I sure hope so. I should just be happy to at least look pregnant, even if it's as a "fat" pregnant woman lol. My clothes don't help really because I only have a few maternity tops and of course at work I wear scrubs and that doesn't help. I'm so glad he's coming in the spring so the weather will be decent and I can get out and moving soon after he arrives to lose some of the baby weight faster.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet you look more pregnant than you think you do. Though you may be right about the scrubs, they don't do anything for anybody...

Good news, ladies! I don't have to divorce and murder DH! The nursery is painted! Now we can work this week on getting furniture set up :)


----------



## lamago

It's true other ppl can usually tell more than we can ourselves. I was studying my week to week photos for differences and couldn't find any! Now it's no denying but I still feel I show less than others.

Yay for painted nursery!


----------



## Amythyst

Hehe I'm glad your nursery got painted! :) 

Dini, don't feel bad... my belly didn't start REALLY sticking out till like a few weeks ago. Now I'm enormous but guess what I still have?!? A "B" belly! However, since the top of my belly sticks out so much, nobody can tell that its a b belly cause my clothes hang so far away from my stomach... unless I wear a fitted top of course, then you can see it.

I dunno why but I got a little worried over the weekend. I'm scared now that the baby might have dwarfism. Nobody (doctors) has said anything to me about it but I was reading some stuff about baby's femur being so far behind and the rest of him being ahead... that it really scared me! The last scan I had the baby's femur was measuring at 32 weeks but everything else was like 37 or 38 weeks (I was actually 35 weeks). That's a huge difference! The femur being behind was the only thing that brought the baby's "average" down and put him in the 80th percentile. Instead of the last time I checked and he was in the 97th percentile. 

Could they just be overlooking this possibility or are there other indications on an ultrasound that would have tripped them off to this diagnosis? It of course does not run in either one of our families but I read that it can happen to anyone at any time. 

I sent an email to the nurse this morning to ask the doctor for me, but now I'm so nervous that the baby might actually have it. :( Course, I did read that it was also hard to get femur measurements the later on in the pregnancy you are...but it just concerns me so much that every other part of the baby is ahead except that.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I wouldn't worry about dwarfism, hon. I did a lot of reading on this when Teddy's femurs measured short two scans in a row. There are generally other signs of dwarfism, or any other issue really. My OB stressed to me that it's a matter of millimeters at this point, so measurements aren't always accurate. And just like adults, some babies have shorter legs and some have longer legs. At our latest growth scan, everything came back within a week or so of where it should be, so it could be that your baby's legs are just due for a growth spurt, too. I know firsthand how hard it is not to worry, but chances are things are totally normal, and they're keeping a close eye on you so if anything get suspicious, they'll catch it right away.


----------



## Amythyst

Yea I guess you're right Mrs. K - I asked at my MFM appointment today and they sort of laughed at me for thinking the baby has dwarfism... the senior sonogram tech reviewed my stuff while we were there and she just said your baby doesn't have dwarfism he just has a huge head.... lol. I'm like oh great, that makes me feel so much better. :) 

All is well... baby has "dropped" and is now camping out in my groin making it a little painful to walk. My fluid levels went up to 16 from 11 last week, so my low fluid number seems to be a mystery from 2 weeks ago. BP is perfect and my cervix is nice and closed still. 

So, I guess no news is good news. :) There is also no signs indicating that they will have to induce me early at this point since my GD is pefectly controlled, fluid is good and the placenta looks ok.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like things are looking good! At 37 weeks, they can come if they feel like it anyway, so hopefully the next few weeks are uneventful.


----------



## Dini

Amythyst I'm glad all looks good! Hopefully you can rest a bit easier now. Gosh you guys are so close now!


----------



## Amythyst

Thanks Dini!

I'm super nervous and scared about delivery... Only like 2 weeks left, my birthday is next week and I still have tasks at work I need to teach other people how to do while I'm "out" on leave. Even though I'll be working a few hours a week still. 

The baby's head is supposed to be really big and that scares me ... I'm scared of labor and maybe a little scared of "being a parent" for the first time too. :) I'm a control freak and there's so much going on that is out of my control that is driving me crazy. Heh. 

I'm having a growth scan on Wednesday again - so I guess we'll see how it goes then. They haven't had any reasons to take him early or induce me so far, so that's good. They usually end up inducing most of their GD patients early cause the women never do what they are supposed to do and by 37 or so weeks they have to take the babies. Oh well... all I can do is wait. This pregnancy has been so easy I'm just waiting for the hard part to start lol. I have no sort of braxton hicks or anything. When I go in for monitoring they tell me I'm having contractions but I can't feel anything.


----------



## lamago

Amethyst I'm feeling the same way. So far a pretty easy pregnancy so I'm worried about the end! Just having trouble sleeping now with sore hips and frequent restroom visits.


----------



## Dini

2 weeks is so close! I have a little less than 8, well give or take. Seems like an eternity still but yet so soon. 

I am allowing myself to take off work at 39 weeks if I am miserable so I could be done with work as early as 7 weeks now but I am hoping to work till my due date or when he comes. 

Anyone ever have their urine come up positive for ketones?? Mine did Thursday, I saw it online. My doc hasn't called about it, so I am trying not to worry. It showed no glucose or anything else and it's not related to my sugar because I was cleared for GD and am still randomly checking them and they are great. Even after eating they are in the 80's-90's. I think it's because I was dehydrated. I worked the day before and I didn't get nearly as much to drink as I should have, as well as I hadn't eaten the day of my appt and it was in the afternoon. Sometimes I tend to forget to eat...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those 8 weeks will fly by and drag at the same time. Sometimes I feel like I've been pregnant forever and sometimes I feel like I just got pregnant yesterday. I'm in total denial over how close I am to being due!

Hopefully the ketones don't amount to anything. Dehydration can do all kinds of weird things. Drink some water!


----------



## lamago

It feels weird to be so close!


----------



## Amythyst

I am being induced next week!!! EEEEPS! :) 

Nothing is wrong or anything but my MFM doctor always induces women at 39 weeks with GD. They called my OB today and let them know and I should know by Wednesday next week what day exactly it will be... will be any day after Wednesday.


----------



## MrsKChicago

So soon!! Exciting! Good luck :D


----------



## Dini

Wow so soon! Good luck!!!


----------



## lamago

Ahh induced! So many ladies are getting induced 37 or 38 weeks! Good luck! Exciting!


----------



## Demotivated

All the best ladies.. For first timers, enjoy all ur time u have left.. Go on dates with DH, girlfriends, sleep a lot, eat at ur fav restaurants.. This is going to b such a luxury afterwards.. 
Now I realize that being pregnant was sooooo easy :)


----------



## Amythyst

Seems like our thread has died down a lot. :( Hopefully everyone is doing well!

Well, no more being induced.... I'm now having a c-section on Friday morning. She said with the projected size of the baby and that this is my first child and there is no way to know if he might get "stuck" trying to come out naturally that a c-section is a better option. In a way, I'm sort of relieved... it takes the stress out of not knowing what labor will be like and also if I could push a 9 pound meatloaf out my hooha. 

I also get 2 extra weeks of time off from work... so win-win. They checked my cervix today and its still closed and no sign of labor, so they thought inducing would probably take a long time for me or not work at all.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet it's good to have a plan, Amythyst! I'd be hesitant to try for an induction with no signs that my body is ready to go.

I'm doing ok over here. Just hanging on, waiting. As of my appointment yesterday, I'm about 50% effaced, and 1cm dilated, and baby's starting to engage, but the midwife seemed to agree with me that he's not in a hurry. I'm adding vaginal EPO to the oral EPO I started last week, and I'm going to try a few of the sillier things this week, too, like eggplant parmesan :D I always figured on him doing the typical first baby thing and coming about a week late, so it's not really bugging me, though I do worry about having to be induced if he's too comfy. I'm low on energy, napping every day, and now that he's engaging, it's definitely less comfortable getting around, but as long as I can nap when I need to and relax, I'm doing alright. DH thinks he'll show up Sunday, I'm voting for Friday the 13th because he was conceived on a Friday the 13th :D


----------



## Amythyst

LOL - yes I feel your pain. My cervix may not be "favorable" but the baby has dropped and is basically sitting on my vagina. They even had a hard time the last few days finding his heart beat because he was down so low. Walking is like torture... every step his big fat head bounces on my groin and its just totally uncomfortable. 

When he wiggles around in there it makes me want to vomit cause he's like playing with all my organs or something and it makes my stomach do cartwheels. The other night I even woke up at 2 AM and actually did have to vomit.

I'm not sure I'd even be able to let my body go into natural labor if I could... I can't really tolerate being pregnant anymore. :) 

I hope things progress well for you!! Wish me luck Friday - when I signed the consent form for the c-section and she went over the "risks" of having it done it scared me a little bit... but I think doing it naturally would have more of a risk. They are mostly worried that his shoulders are too broad and that his head would pop out ok but then his shoulders would get stuck and could paralyze him or cause me to have an emergency c-section anyways.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I'm sure it'll be fine. Cesarian birth wouldn't be my first choice, but especially when it's planned, I think the odds of anything bad happening are pretty low. It's just a longer recovery than an average vaginal birth, and I'm sure you'll handle that fine if you're prepared for it.

I'm looking forward to seeing more babies! Hopefully all the new mamas who haven't checked in lately are doing well, too.


----------



## Tristansmom

Just checking in - I've been stalker-y lately! Been SO INCREDIBLY SICK this past few weeks. I haven't put on a single pound since getting pregnant - actually down 2 lbs. So that's good. Still not showing at all but it's kind of a relief since I'm interviewing for a big promotion at work on Tuesday! Don't want to officially announce at work until after I know if I got the job. Other than that, just sick sick and more sick... bleah.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the promotion. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Amythyst

Hi guys, I'm doing better - I was vomiting all liquids until 1:00 this morning when the nurse let me have some actual food. I had saltine crackers and chicken noodle soup... Which seemed to be the charm cause I had almost gone 24 hours without food.

I am not sure if my GD has gone away at this point. I haven't had any sleep since last night and after some ginger ale and the food I ate my numbers have been in the low 100's - which I assume is good for a no. Diabetic after eating that sort of stuff? The highest was 140 a little bit ago but I have been munching on regular crackers most of the night.

I also have not had any medications at this point. So I haven't taken any Metformin or blood pressure meds. My BP is slowly coming down on its own and she said it was normal after a c section for my BP to be elevated. She just checked it again and it as 147 over 88. So, better than 155 over 95 which it was earlier. When I had my traumatic experience with the spinal my BP went up to 179 over 120! Can you believe that? It quickly came down after that and they got me laying down. But man that scared me seeig that number.

Baby is doing well but he keeps spitting up his formula. I breast feed him once right after birth but I'm not sure anything came out. I was too sick with barfing after that to breast feed him again, so he has been on formula. I tried to give him my other breast earlier tonight but my nipple wouldn't get hard and kept flattening out so he couldn't even get a lock down on it. Hopefully things will work out and my milk will come. I could never even pinch colostrum out the whole pregnancy.

I have no pain and I was able to get up and move around tonight and get cleaned up. I'm not really bleeding crazy and I'm wearing my own nightgown and some sexy hospital pants with the biggest pad on I've ever seen.

Baby was 9.3 pounds and does have a big head and wide shoulders... So I'm glad I had the c section.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the baby! What a chunker! I hope recovery goes well and your BP continues to drop.


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations Amethyst! 

Keep trying with the Bf hun. Rohan wouldnt latch the first day either and was bottle fed till the next afternoon when he came out of nicu then he went on the boob for the next 2 days then back to bottles xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's Rohan doing? I've been wondering about him.

I made dinner last night in hopes of getting gravity on my side, and it definitely made an impact. I spent half the night having irregular contractions, and finally lost some plug. Contractions suck. I got terrible sleep, but they haven't started up again. But I am feeling more confident that I'll have a baby sometime in the next few days, instead of having to evict him. Works for me, I'd like to have this last day off with DH.


----------



## Dini

Gosh I missed a lot!! 

Amythyst congrats on your baby boy! He sure was a big guy! Glad you got the section! I hope you get to feeling better and he takes to nursing soon. 

MrsK, sounds like any day now! I'll have to check back in more often. 

Tristansmom, glad you are doing okay. Sorry about your sickness though that must be rough. Good luck on the promotion!

Sethsmummy glad to see you and to know Rohan is good. 

Gonna get lonely around here with you all having your babies! Hope some others start popping in. 

Afm I'm hoping to work 3 more weeks and then take off because work is near impossible these days. I get exhausted by noon and atoll have 8 hours at that point to go and my carpal tunnel is making it so hard to do anything at all anymore. That's why I haven't been around, typing is rough! Otherwise I'm making it okay and trying to get ready for him.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, you're a trooper, Dini! No way could I have worked those kinds of hours at any point in this pregnancy, aside from maybe one magical week in the second trimester ;)

I've had a few scattered mild contractions today, but nothing that feels like it's going to turn into real labor overnight. Hopefully soon, though! It's reassuring just to feel that things are getting ready.


----------



## Amythyst

Awe poor Dini! Hope you are able to hang in there! 

Well, we get to go home tomorrow. Baby has no complications and seems to be in good health. He lost a bit of weight from birth but is now going up again. He passed all his screenings and is just the most precious looking guy. I'll post some pics when I get home. 

I gave up on he breastfeeding. He did a number on my boobs and I still don't even have any colostrum coming out. I know he was latching on just fine and the lactation nurse made sure of it but he tore up my nipples and they started bleeding and bruising. Little pieces of the skin on my nipples were ending up in his mouth. He was also screaming constantly cause he wasn't getting any food. He is now on bottle and everyone is happy. Well everyone except my nipples which are in recovery. At least I tried. My boobs are also still totally soft and the lactation nurse thinks that because of my pcos I probably did not have all the necessary glands developed for producing milk.

Other than that, everything is good. I am in pain from the c section but am managing ok with Motrin and Percocet. My GD is gone and my belly is still sorta big. Look like I'm pregnant still actually. :). I also didn't realize that it would be hard to poo! I can't really use the muscles yet that I need to for pushing ... So still taking some stool softener in hopes I will have a poo! Bleeding is almost non existent. Which I'm happy about. :). It's a very light period. I also have a spot on my belly that has no feeling. It's sort of weird to have pain in a place that has no feeling on the outside. :)

So anyways, hope everyone else is doing well and I will definitely get some pics for you guys.


----------



## sethsmummy

amethyst im glad your both doing well. well done for trying the bf hun i hope its not long till your nipples have recovered... nothing more painful than that! Ethan did it to me :haha: Try not squeeze when you poo... easier said than done but after both of mine i just kinda let it come out on its own lol. 

Not long to go Dinni. Carpal Tunnel sucks.. have you any wrist supports or anything to help? if you dont then they are worth it. 

MrsK hopefully it wont be long for you! I want to say thursday maybe? whens your eviction date? 

thank you all for thinking of us :) Rohan is doing well although hes at the gp on wednesday as he has the runs and his poo is stringy :sick: have i posted a new pic of him lately? if not here we go. he was 9lb 9oz on the 24th feb so hes slowly getting there... hes finally too long for newborn babygrows but everything else hes still in newborn or upto 1 month. xxx
 



Attached Files:







11024198_10153212749355329_7224629451438588692_o.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't wait for pics, Amythyst. I'm glad he's doing well and I hope recovery goes well for you. 

Rohan is so cute! He looks so happy :) It sounds like he's really doing great, besides being a little under the weather at the moment. How are you feeling now that you've had some time to recover?

As long as he looks healthy on NSTs and ultrasounds, my midwives will let me go two weeks past due, so March 19th. I'm getting a lot of warming up pre-labor kinds of symptoms and sporadic contractions, so I don't think it'll come to that. These contractions are definitely making me nervous about actual labor! My original guess was Friday, because that would make him a double Friday the 13th baby (he was almost definitely conceived on Friday the 13th), but that would mean a very very long Thursday on my lonesome while DH is at work, so I wouldn't mind going earlier!


----------



## sethsmummy

i have my fingers crossed for you hun! I hope your labour isnt too bad and you manage to find a way to deal with the pain. 

Im feeling good. I still cant believe how much he has been through in such a short time. I kinda feel cheated out of his newborn days though which is a bit gutting BUT id much rather have missed them and have him here healthy than have lost him. Im still the newborn tired mum though as hes still going every 2.5 to 3 hours for feeds since hes only taking 4oz at a time at most. night time he only usually takes 2 ounces xx


----------



## Demotivated

Amethyst.. Congratulations on ur LO. Glad u both r OK. Ur bf story sounds just like mine.. Only we were not quick enough to put him on formula. Anyway, he is good now. PCOS somehow messes up with hormones decreases breast milk production .. But I have realized that these new formulas are as good as BM. 

My LO is 7 weeks today.. No social smiles yet..but we do get to see his happy face when he looks at ceilings :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150308_193149.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

Demotivated said:


> Amethyst.. Congratulations on ur LO. Glad u both r OK. Ur bf story sounds just like mine.. Only we were not quick enough to put him on formula. Anyway, he is good now. PCOS somehow messes up with hormones decreases breast milk production .. But I have realized that these new formulas are as good as BM.
> 
> My LO is 7 weeks today.. No social smiles yet..but we do get to see his happy face when he looks at ceilings :)

awww just look at him <3 hes so cute!! Those smiles wont be far away hun. Rohans only just started doing it the last few days and hes 11 weeks today, 8 adjusted xx


----------



## Amythyst

Hello from a super tired mom! OMG nobody told me newborns turn into evil screaming nightmares after you bring them home. :) Luckily he's sleeping now. Yea, PCOS is a bitch... and a lot of people don't understand it. Luckily, my lactation specialist at the hospital had 2 daughter in laws that had it and she knew exactly what to look for and what the issues were. I'm fine with formula and baby seems happy with it - however the price tag on it is gonna kill us. ;) I did find the particular stuff I wanted directly from the manufacturer and got a nice deal on a recurring delivery service which makes each bottle less than 1 dollar per.

I got on the scale today - I'm officially down 56 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight and I look ridiculous since I didn't lose the weight from working out. I have saggy skin everywhere. :( My only consolation is that I finally weigh less than my husband and he said I could never do it. ;)

So, here is the munchkin! I can't believe I produced such a handsome guy. ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0639.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0652.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0656.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

omg hun hes so damn cute! please dont worry about how you look right now hun youve just had a baby! that is an amazing loss! :hugs:


----------



## Demotivated

Amythyst said:


> Hello from a super tired mom! OMG nobody told me newborns turn into evil screaming nightmares after you bring them home. :) Luckily he's sleeping now. Yea, PCOS is a bitch... and a lot of people don't understand it. Luckily, my lactation specialist at the hospital had 2 daughter in laws that had it and she knew exactly what to look for and what the issues were. I'm fine with formula and baby seems happy with it - however the price tag on it is gonna kill us. ;) I did find the particular stuff I wanted directly from the manufacturer and got a nice deal on a recurring delivery service which makes each bottle less than 1 dollar per.
> 
> I got on the scale today - I'm officially down 56 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight and I look ridiculous since I didn't lose the weight from working out. I have saggy skin everywhere. :( My only consolation is that I finally weigh less than my husband and he said I could never do it. ;)
> 
> So, here is the munchkin! I can't believe I produced such a handsome guy. ;)

Awwwwww..he is adorable amethyst..
N congrats on the weight loss..:D


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm a couple days late updating, but our little Theodore Constantine is here. Labor was intense and very slow at the same time, so I ended up needing an epidural, but it ended up being the right decision in the end because I was able to get some desperately needed rest before pushing. He was finally born at 11:49, March 11, 6lbs 15oz.

Teddy and I are struggling a little with breastfeeding, but hoping we can figure it out. So far my supply is good, but his latch needs work. I'm exhausted and occasionally overwhelmed, but overall so happy and in love with our sweet boy.


----------



## Amythyst

Yay Mrs. K! Congrats! Sorry you are having a latching problem.... for me it was completely opposite - he came out of the womb knowing how to latch, I just didn't have any milk! :) I'm sure he'll get the hang of it soon!

Take advantage of things in the hospital - I totally miss being able to tell them "please take the baby for the night so we can sleep" :)


----------



## Dini

Wow I missed a lot! The pics of all of your sweet babies are awesome! I can't believe some of them are as old as they are. 

MrsK congrats! I'm so glad he's here and healthy! Sorry about the latch problem. I hope you two can figure it out!

Amythyst, good job on trying to bf, but I'm so glad you are all well. 

I'm 35 weeks today. I have decided for sure I'm done at work at 37 weeks if they are really willing to take me off. 

I just don't sleep hardly at all any more with this stupid carpal tunnel. The splints help sometimes but my hands and arms hurt so bad Somedays j can't turn a door handle!

Otherwise baby seems good, super active. Next mw appt is Monday.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hang in there, Dini! It won't be much longer now, and the prize at the end is awesome.


----------



## sethsmummy

hopefully your carpal tunnel will ease after giving birth hun :hugs: not long to go! :hugs:


----------



## Amythyst

Yea I really hope you get rid of that Dini! I think I had a very mild version of it cause my arms and hands would go numb when I slept if I had them too close to my chest. But nothing like you're experiencing. :( The good news is my numbness has gone away, so hopefully yours will too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How are you holding up, Dini?


----------



## Dini

Thanks for checking in on me! I'm doing okay. Tomorrow is my last day at work and I can't wait. The swelling is about the same and my carpal tunnel is the same. But good news at my MW appt today she said baby boy is head down and not oblique anymore so praying he stays that way! I think once I'm done at work I'll feel better. How are you ladies ad babies??


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, glad the little guy is in position! I bet he's unlikely to shift again at this point. You must be glad to be done with work, the last month or so is exhausting!

We're doing ok over here. I think Teddy's going into a growth spurt, so it's been a lot of eating and refusing to settle the past couple days, but he's doing well in general. He's gaining weight fast, he's up over 1/2 a pound from his birth weight already. I could really use some sleep, though! Just one good, long stretch, please!


----------



## Dini

Aww I bet you could really use some sleep! I hope he settles down some soon so you can get some. I'm not looking forward to that part of things but then who does?? So is he a good eater? Sounds like it with the good weight gain.


----------



## MrsKChicago

He is a good eater! I'm still stuck using a nipple shield, but it's less of a hassle than pumping or formula, at least. I'm hoping we can get off it soon. 

He usually does well in the bassinet, and gives me a good long stretch of sleep every couple nights, at least. He went almost 6 hours once! But it's been a rough couple nights, lots of feedings and he hasn't settled very well in the bassinet. I'm hoping maybe tonight will be better - it can't last forever.


----------



## Dini

True it can't! And wow, 6 hours! I'm praying for that! I hope tonight he gives you a break.


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's been asleep on my friend for about 90 minutes now, which is about as peaceful as he's been for awhile, especially on someone other than me. I'm hoping this is a good sign. The 6 hour stretch was awesome, but I woke up soaked in milk!


----------



## Demotivated

All the best dini.. Enjoy this time till it lasts.. My LO is nearly 10weeks now and fun time has started.. He loves playing with everyone.. Loves watching his mobile n bats at toys. Since we r formula feeding, I get sometime off when he is with my mom or his nanny.. Sleeps at 9, wakes at 7.. With 2 feeds in between.. Cruising along :)


----------



## Amythyst

I'm so jealous... Tristan is 3 weeks old now and he has 2 modes: sleep and scream. 
He has bad reflux and was having issues with gas pains too. We finally found a formula that soothed his gas issues but now we're dealing with the reflux. He doesn't like to cuddle and he flails about all the time. 

Even feeding him is a suspense thriller cause you never know if he is gonna scream for no reason or not. Last night he was awake and screaming from like 6PM to 11PM. Woe is me. :) 

I have lost another 15 pounds cause I'm basically chained to his hip... ah the joys of motherhood. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no hun :( thats no good.. is he on any meds? xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, I was really hoping things would improve once you figured out it was reflux. It can't last forever!


----------



## Demotivated

Amythyst said:


> I'm so jealous... Tristan is 3 weeks old now and he has 2 modes: sleep and scream.
> He has bad reflux and was having issues with gas pains too. We finally found a formula that soothed his gas issues but now we're dealing with the reflux. He doesn't like to cuddle and he flails about all the time.
> 
> Even feeding him is a suspense thriller cause you never know if he is gonna scream for no reason or not. Last night he was awake and screaming from like 6PM to 11PM. Woe is me. :)
> 
> I have lost another 15 pounds cause I'm basically chained to his hip... ah the joys of motherhood. :)

Oh dear..we also went through.. Loads of spit ups, gassy poops..sleepless nights..but changed from NAN to similac helped us a lot mm plus, he was on zantac too.. Hope you sail out of it soon as well :(


----------



## lamago

Demotivated I'm so jealous. Matty wakes every two hours like clockwork to eat. Makes it hard to do much else. Hope he falls into an easy schedule by 10 weeks.


----------



## Demotivated

lamago said:


> Demotivated I'm so jealous. Matty wakes every two hours like clockwork to eat. Makes it hard to do much else. Hope he falls into an easy schedule by 10 weeks.

I should say I m jealous.. I don't get to feed him breast milk :(
I get to hear crap from all doctors abt how I m not trying enough n how I m looking for convenient solutions..how I will not have any emotional bonding with my son.. It sucks..I would any day exchange the ability to breastfeed him with 6 hours of sleep at stretch :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's terrible! I'm sorry you weren't able to breastfeed, but there's no reason your baby won't still bond with you. Babies bond with their fathers, don't they? And you're still having feeding time with him. He won't love you any less or be any less attached than a breastfed baby.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh demotivated that is horrendous!! Of course your going to bond with your baby! a ff baby has just as strong a bond as a Bf baby! you can cuddle them in close just the same and look into their eyes. Dont you let anybody make you feel bad for giving your baby formula! They are being fed and loved and thats all that matters! doesnt matter where it comes from! :hugs:


----------



## Amythyst

Yea don't feel bad... I never got any milk in my breasts at all. I tried to breast feed him at the hospital but nothing was coming out and he wasn't getting anything to eat. Everyone kept telling me to keep trying and if he loses weight its ok... I did not think it was ok to have a starving baby. They kept telling me oh you'll get your milk...

Luckily, the lactation specialist had a daughter with PCOS and she also did not produce any milk and she made me feel much better about deciding to just switch to formula. 

I never did get any milk in whatsoever ... I guess I do not have the glands to produce it or something. I did get some minor "goo" to come out of my nipples at one point but that was about it. 

Our baby is on medication - he is on Axid 1 ml twice a day so far. Has been since this past Wednesday. We have him on a hypoallergenic formula (Similac Alimentum) which is expensive as hell. But it seems to have helped his gas pains and he at least isn't spitting up now.

However, he is still in lots of pain and just screams and screams. Nothing soothes him and he will turn purple from crying and get hoarse. We haven't slept really cause he can't go to sleep. He tries to fall asleep but I guess he just feels bad so he wakes up and flails about. So, he's overtired all the time. He usually can't sleep more than an hour or so. Feeding is annoying because he hates being burped and arches his back and he constantly has spit up in his throat that he swallows. 

It is horrible and I cry a lot cause I feel helpless. Basically if he is awake he is crying. He can't just be alert and happy. He hates pacifiers and I have to shove it in his mouth all the time... it does seem to help though after he stops trying to reject it and suck on it. He spits it out pretty fast though.


----------



## Dini

Demotivated I can't believe they are making you feel bad! Some people simply can't bf and if ff babies didn't bond this world would be a different place! 

I'm so sorry for all of you with feeding problems. Reflux seems to be such an issue for so many babies. I'm praying it's not for us but we will see soon! 

Some days I feel like I am so close to meeting my little guy and others I feel like it's forever away and like he will be over due. I really have no clue and feel like I'm just waiting. I start leave officially tomorrow so I need to keep busy to keep active and keep my mind off of it. If my carpal tunnel wasn't so bad I would start scrapbooking or something but that will be too hard. In trying to do a small project everyday.


----------



## Amythyst

Tristan is really bad now. He can't sleep at all - maybe is able to sleep 4-6 hours a day... he is in pain all the time ... has bad gas and has to push his poo out a lot. His reflux is terrible and feeding him is a nightmare cause he hates being burped and will start crying in the middle of feeding. 

We found blood and mucus in his stool today and he's already on a super expensive hypoallergenic formula. Made an appointment with him to go back to the doctor this afternoon...I'm afraid he'll need to see a gastro doctor though. :(

My husband suffered from ulcerative colitis and I'm really scared that the baby has it now.


----------



## Demotivated

Hey.. Pls keep us updated.. I m really worried fr ur babe now.. Hope he isn't losing weight etc..
If its ulcer, it can b treated well.. Dnt worry.. Just pray to god..this too shall pass...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, hon, I'm so sorry. Keep us updated. I hope you figure this out soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww amythyst :hugs: I really hope they can get to the bottom of it poor tristan :( xx


----------



## Amythyst

I just wish I had someone to help us so we can sleep. He won't sleep for more than 10-15 mins and its impossible to get any rest. We feed him, he freaks out...he cries forever and then suddenly its 2 hours later and its time to feed him and do it all over again.

The pediatrician today thinks we should keep doing what we're doing and "wait it out" cause she thinks it hasn't been long enough to see any difference. We have an appointment with a pedi gastro doctor on Wednesday morning.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Can you and DH take shifts? Even if it's just trading off for an hour or two, it would be refreshing. Even with my calm baby, I occasionally need to hand him to DH and leave the room for a bit.


----------



## Amythyst

Well, no not really.... my husband is not very good at comforting and soothing. He has a bit of a short fuse and the baby freaking out uncontrollably just makes him angry. He can't get the baby to calm down if I have him do it and it just makes him mad and frustrates him. I guess the baby senses that or something and does not react well to hubby. 

So, I get the joyous task of being on baby duty. Hubby does the other stuff though... he does all the shopping, he makes the bottles for me, he goes and gets stuff when I can't reach it ... he makes me food, takes out the trash, etc.. so, while he isn't helping directly with comforting the baby he is helping out in other ways.


----------



## Demotivated

Amythyst said:


> Well, no not really.... my husband is not very good at comforting and soothing. He has a bit of a short fuse and the baby freaking out uncontrollably just makes him angry. He can't get the baby to calm down if I have him do it and it just makes him mad and frustrates him. I guess the baby senses that or something and does not react well to hubby.
> 
> So, I get the joyous task of being on baby duty. Hubby does the other stuff though... he does all the shopping, he makes the bottles for me, he goes and gets stuff when I can't reach it ... he makes me food, takes out the trash, etc.. so, while he isn't helping directly with comforting the baby he is helping out in other ways.

Ohhh honey..I hope it gets better soon..till then just keep loving n soothing him.. Have u tried donor milk option? May b breast milk would suit him better than formula?


----------



## lamago

Demotivated said:


> lamago said:
> 
> 
> Demotivated I'm so jealous. Matty wakes every two hours like clockwork to eat. Makes it hard to do much else. Hope he falls into an easy schedule by 10 weeks.
> 
> I should say I m jealous.. I don't get to feed him breast milk :(
> I get to hear crap from all doctors abt how I m not trying enough n how I m looking for convenient solutions..how I will not have any emotional bonding with my son.. It sucks..I would any day exchange the ability to breastfeed him with 6 hours of sleep at stretch :(Click to expand...

Ugh, it's wrong for ur doctors to be so judgmental! I have to supplement with formula bc I dint make enough milk. But it's excruciating watching baby struggle to suck out milk. I like the bottle and knowing he's fed. You and your baby will bond since he's well fed and happy.


----------



## Dini

Oh amythyst I'm so sorry! Poor little guy he must be so miserable! And you guys too. I hope he feels better soon. My DH had a short fuse as well and I have a feeling that could be the case if this little guy is colicky or sick. I think men sometimes get angry when they can't fix things especially something or someone they care about. 

Arm, feelimg kinda crummy today. And my BP was borderline at my appt today so that could be why. I'm hoping I'm not coming down with something. Of course it could just be end of pregnancy fatigue. I'm retaining so much fluid right now as well. I just keep reminding myself I'm in the home stretch.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're so close, Dini. The misery will be over soon. No promises on the fatigue, though ;)


----------



## Demotivated

Congrats dini. You are officially term now.. 37weeks plus.. Now brace urself..

I hope amethyst is doing fine. Seeing your baby cry incessantly is the worst feeling ever. I have been through that phase n can totally relate to her...


----------



## Amythyst

Ugh Dini, hang in there! Its funny actually, I was not retaining water while I was pregnant but after I gave birth my feet swelled up! They told me it was my body getting rid of all the fluid build up from my tummy. Keep an eye on your blood pressure... if you get any bad headaches or start to feel something in your chest, please seek help right away!

Thanks for the support! We are about to head out to the pediatric gastrointestinal doctor to see if they can sort out our little guy's issues. We know he has really bad reflux, but need a second opinion on treating it and how bad it is. I've been told to ask them to do a swallow study. 

We have actually found a little bit of relief from his non stop crying. It was suggested to us to start swaddling him for sleeping and it has made a world of difference. We weren't doing it before because he really does hate it and he was always trying to wiggle out of it. So, we stopped doing it but he flails his arms and legs constantly while he sleeps, so it was waking him up all the time. He wasn't able to sleep at all. So, I used some of the velcro swaddle me sacks and poof, he can now sleep. The first time we did it, he slept for 4 hours!! Which was a Godsend because we hadn't slept at all in days. I think on top of all his pain, he was incredibly overtired and just miserable. It is sometimes really hard to get him to go to sleep swaddled, but he now sleeps at least 2 hours a stretch instead of 10-15 minutes. Its 5:30 AM right now and I put him down at 2:30 and he's still snoozing. He seems to like sleeping between 1 and 6 AM and will go a lot longer.


----------



## Dini

Oh amythyst I'm so happy you all are getting some sleep now. That has to help! I heard those swaddle sleep sacks are good and we got 3 of them so I'm hoping he likes them.

Good luck at the appt! Let us know how it goes. 

Feeling a bit better today. I got a few hours of sleep and that helped. I'm taking it easy today. Doing some laundry and going to run to the store for a few things but otherwise just going to relax. I'm still tired and known that that won't change for a very long time. 

You know I've heard that swelling can be worse right after delivery and boy I hope that doesn't last long because it's bad enough as it is!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had some swelling after delivery, and it wasn't bad at all. I just had big feet for a couple days. You may get off easy too.


----------



## Dini

I hope so! We will see in a few weeks! Hopefully before lol. 

I keep waiting for the whole nesting energy burst so I can get some stuff done but it hasn't shown up yet. So much to do and so little energy ;-)


----------



## Demotivated

@amythyst.. That is great news.. This sleeping pattern is ideal fr 3-4 weekers..I am so glad that tristian could sleep peacefully..
What did the gastro say?


----------



## Amythyst

Demotivated said:


> @amythyst.. That is great news.. This sleeping pattern is ideal fr 3-4 weekers..I am so glad that tristian could sleep peacefully..
> What did the gastro say?

Not a damn thing! They said there was nothing really "wrong" with him other than the reflux and every baby has it at some level bla bla... didn't even think we should be medicating him. Didn't think we should be on the Alimentum formula and that maybe we should try a thickening formula instead... said he was healthy, gaining weight, watched me feed him and said he is feeding well. If you count freaking out when I burp him as feeding well. 

This baby is only happy and content for like 5-10 minutes after a feeding and then its right back to crying. The sleeping thing is on and off ... sometimes he will sleep and sometimes he won't. It takes me an hour sometimes to get him to sleep and then he'll of course need to be fed again like right after and the cycle continues... lol.


----------



## Dini

That's too bad about the gastro. Sometimes doctors just infuriate me!

Had cramps for a few hours this morning, but they went away and never got stronger and just seemed constant not like contractions or anything. A little more low back pain than usual but other than that I'm just getting impatient and I know it could still be weeks!


----------



## Demotivated

Guys..update..my baby has suddenly stopped smiling & playing... He is 11 weeks today n his head is very wobbly.. Eats mat during tummy time.. I am worried if this is regression n loss of skills.. He makes eye contact & coos..but showing delays otherwise.. Very very worried...


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's hitting a big developmental leap according to the Wonder Weeks book, and they often seem to regress temporarily while they figure all this new stuff out. I bet that's all it is - give it some time before you worry.


----------



## sethsmummy

Demotivated said:


> Guys..update..my baby has suddenly stopped smiling & playing... He is 11 weeks today n his head is very wobbly.. Eats mat during tummy time.. I am worried if this is regression n loss of skills.. He makes eye contact & coos..but showing delays otherwise.. Very very worried...

I wouldnt worry too much hun. Rohan has only just started playing and hes 15 weeks. he still eats the mat during tummy time and his head is very very wobbly. :hugs: Sometimes they just get tired and "serious" so dont smile as much. xxxx


----------



## Demotivated

sethsmummy said:


> I wouldnt worry too much hun. Rohan has only just started playing and hes 15 weeks. he still eats the mat during tummy time and his head is very very wobbly. :hugs: Sometimes they just get tired and "serious" so dont smile as much. xxxx

Thanks girls.. Well, he is back to smiling.. Thing is..his reflux is back.. But this time its more of a laundry problem.. He isn't in pain much, but spits up milk atleast once a day..that too a lot..doc has told to monitor his feeding n weight gain..hoping for best.. It certainly is damn messy :(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aww London eats the mat too. He hates tummy time. He does have pretty good head control though. 
Amythest, just a suggestion, but had you ever checked to see if baby has a lip/tongue tie? I've seen a lot of people on face book with really fussy/colic babies and turns out they have ties causing the problem. My baby is not extremely fussy however he's always had issue latching. I finally looked under the hood and he has one. I took him to a pediatric dentist and he has tongue restriction too. This can cause very gassy babies because they can't latch well to bottles and breast so they spit up a lot too. He latched better now that he's older but he still gags when I try to get a deeper latch so we are getting him revised.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Aww London eats the mat too. He hates tummy time. He does have pretty good head control though.
> Amythest, just a suggestion, but had you ever checked to see if baby has a lip/tongue tie? I've seen a lot of people on face book with really fussy/colic babies and turns out they have ties causing the problem. My baby is not extremely fussy however he's always had issue latching. I finally looked under the hood and he has one. I took him to a pediatric dentist and he has tongue restriction too. This can cause very gassy babies because they can't latch well to bottles and breast so they spit up a lot too. He latched better now that he's older but he still gags when I try to get a deeper latch so we are getting him revised.

That's a good idea. Teddy had a tongue tie, and it's a quick fix. He still has trouble latching (tiny baby, big boobs), but it made a big difference.


----------



## Amythyst

I mentioned the tie to the pediatrician today and she looked in his mouth but sort of dismissed my mention of it and didn't say anything else...and with all the talk we were involved in, I forgot about it. Is there a better doctor to take them to to diagnose the tie? You said take him to a dentist?

I think he could have a lip tie but not sure about the tongue. This reflux thing is brutal ... we now have him on prilosec as of today and I don't think it made his tummy feel very good after we gave it to him. :( He just cries soooooooooo much its painful. A lot of the time we can't make him stop.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maybe an ENT? Or an International Board Certified Lactation Consultant may be able to give you an unofficial diagnosis and recommend a good doctor.


----------



## sethsmummy

I second the lactation consultant.. or ENT.. theyre probably best over there. Here we just goto the GP for everything. I hope the meds work for the reflux.. its an awful thing but it can take a while to get the right mix of meds to help and soemtimes it doesnt help completely.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

My pediatrician blew me off too and said no. I joined the tongue tie Facebook group and they gave me names to a preferred provider in my area. I had him accessed in her office and he definitely has both an ULT and PTT. I would suggest you find one in your area that is experienced with revisions. Or if your are on Facebook join the group. There are lots of ladies there that can give insight with what you're dealing with.


----------



## Demotivated

Wonder what's going on with dini....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Demotivated said:


> Wonder what's going on with dini....

She's so close! Maybe she's off having a baby! Or she's like me and sitting around wondering when the damn kid is getting out of her already ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

i hope shes doing ok! thinking of you Dini :hugs:


----------



## Demotivated

How's everyone doing? Log time :)
Amethyst.. How's ur Tristan? Some respite frm reflux? My Bebe's silent reflux is back... Arrrrgh... On prevacid & domperidone :(

No news from dini?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet she's too busy with her sweet baby to update us. Hopefully we hear from her soon.

Sorry you're still dealing with reflux, Demotivated :( I hope the meds help.

We're good here. Just had a couple rough nights, but I think we're swinging back towards good sleep. Teddy's getting more alert now, smiling and making cute little noises.


----------



## Demotivated

Awwww..how cute..noticed ur dp..he is such a munchkin..baldy like my baby :)
Infact I realized that most of plus size mommies have bald babies 
And thank god for meds..at least my baby is happy n playful bcoz of them..else life was very difficult..

Dini logged in a couple of days ago, as per her last activity seen, so I m just bummed that she dint update us 

Sethsmummy..how u doing? Read on a thread that I had couple of terrible nights lately with rohan's breathing..hope he is doing great now..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks! I really thought he'd be hairy, with all the heartburn. He looks just like his papa, but he got my boring hair.

I'm sure we'll hear from Dini soon. I was in such a fog the first couple weeks, I think I forgot to update a few groups. I did a lot more reading than posting.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no sorry the sr is back hun! I hope those meds help.. reflux is a nasty thing. 

we spent friday/saturday in hospital with him just to get some rude ass doctor tell me im being paranoid when he didnt even look at him!! hes still sucking in his chest and throat when he breathes but looks like im getting no medical help for him at all :growlmad: :grr: poor boys choked up again so 2 nights of no sleep so far for me :coffee::coffee:


----------

